# knitting tea party 1 february '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party - 1 February 13

A cold blustery day  I think it up to around twelve degrees  at least the sun is shining  at least that makes it a little easier to face the cold weather. I rode to bryan with gary to pick up his truck at the garage and then drove the van home. I was glad to get back inside. Heidi had tomato soup and toasted cheese sandwiches for us for lunch. yum

There is a small strip mall being built in defiance  can you imagine what it must be like working out in this weather. I have an idea that when those men finally get home in the warm they fall asleep really early.

This recipe is worth eight points  sorry  it is hard finding low point dishes but will have a lower point recipe next week. I dont think I have used this recipe before.

Chicken Cacciatore

1 teaspoon olive oil	
1 teaspoon minced garlic
2 tablespoons chopped onion
¼ cup chopped bell pepper
½ cup sliced mushrooms
4oz boneless skinless chicken breast cut into 2inch chunks
½ cup canned Italian style diced tomatoes
1 cup cooked whole-wheat spaghetti

Heat oil over medium high heat  add garlic, onion, peppers and mushrooms. Sauté 4 minutes until mushrooms release their juice.

Add chicken and sauté until golden brown on all sides  5 minutes

Add tomatoes and bring to a boil.

Reduce heat to low and simmer about 15 minutes.

Place spaghetti in a shallow bowl and top with chicken and vegetable mixture.

For four servings increase to 4 teaspoons oil, 1 tablespoon garlic, ½ cup onion, 1 cup red peppers, 2 cups mushrooms, 1 pound chicken, 2 cups tomatoes, 4 cups pasta.

Vegetarians replace chicken with 3 oz firm tofu (12 oz if serving 4)  points would be seven.

Have been really tired today for some reason  even after going to be earlier than usual  have spent the whole day in bed other than getting garys truck. I have an idea I will be up and down (mostly down) the rest of the evening  hoping I am not coming down with something.

Heidi is having a bit of a quandary. When she and gary were in Toledo for her ultrasound  the doctor talking to them afterwards mentioned that she had had a girl in the miscarriage. Heidi said no  it had been a boy  the nurses and the hospital said a boy at the time. The doctor said not  the chromosomes showed a girl.

So for over a year we have talked about landon james  alexis named him  Heidi made her a stuffed rabbit with his name and birth date on it  which lexi takes everywhere with her. The marker at the cemetery shows his name  and everything there reflects a boy. The stone was going to be a baseball. Thanks goodness it has not been done yet.

So far I am the only one that knows other than gary and Heidi. This is a whole new concept of changing horses midstream. Heidi feels she cannot let it go  that somehow the little girl must be recognized and grieved. But how to do it. And how is lexi going to react  I think she took the death the hardest of all. 

After that little bombshell I think we need a rich desert.

Chocolate Chip Peanut Butter Torte

1 roll (16.5oz) refrigerated chocolate chip cookie dough
1 8oz cream cheese  softened
¼ cup sugar
1 egg
1 cup miniature semisweet chocolate chips
1 cup chopped honey roasted peanuts
1 cup butterscotch chips
¼ cup peanut butter
¼ cup chocolate syrup

Heat oven to 350 degrees.

In ungreased 9 or 10 inch springform pan break up cookie dough. With floured fingers press dough evenly in bottom of pan to form crust. Bake 15-18 minutes until light golden brown. Cool ten minutes.

Meanwhile  in medium bowl beat cream cheese at medium speed until light and fluffy  add sugar and egg and beat until well blended. Stir in ½ cup of the chocolate bits and ½ the peanuts. Pour over cooled crust  spread evenly.

Microwave butterscotch chips on high until melted and smooth. Stir in peanut butter until smooth. Drizzle over cream cheese mixture and sprinkle with remaining chocolate chips and peanuts.

Bake 30-40 minutes or until edge is set but center is still slightly jiggly. Cool one hour. Refrigerate until chilled  about two hours.

To serve cut torte into wedges  drizzle 1 teaspoon chocolate syrup onto each desert plate  place wedge over syrup. Store in refrigerator.

I would definitely need strong black coffee to drink along with this. 

Alexis and her friend Madison are house and dog setting this weekend for some friends of the family. One of the dogs they will be taking care of is one of ours from hickorys last litter. They want hickory to have another litter so they can have another one. Everyone that we know that has boughten one of our puppies and commented on how laid back they are and how easy they are to train. Even with such a reputation I dont think we will be having another litter. Besides hickory being too old  I am too tired to put up with all the stuff it entails  besides the mess. I think hickory would agree.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow that sure is a bombshell, I don't envy Heidi trying to tell her. Great sounding recipies I will ry both I think on Monday, lyn


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party - 1 February 13
> 
> A cold blustery day  I think it up to around twelve degrees  at least the sun is shining  at least that makes it a little easier to face the cold weather. I rode to bryan with gary to pick up his truck at the garage and then drove the van home. I was glad to get back inside. Heidi had tomato soup and toasted cheese sandwiches for us for lunch. yum
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello Sam......like the sound of the 1st recipe.....cookie dough mmmm dont know where to find that will need to look about for that.
Has been quiet here today, finished 1 pair socks, blocked a shawl, done a bit reading and working on 1st sock from workshop
thoughts are with them who need them, hugs as well,stay warm/cool,and enjoy your weekend


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope you're able to shake this strange feeling you're having just now, Sam.

Thanks for hosting again, but I've no idea how to help your family grieve at this news. 

I'm so sorry, Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

We have girls named Landon Jaime here all the time in Utah..suggest that the little girl be called Landon anyway and not worry about changing the middle name's spelling.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, that is stunning...all that must be hard to process, and I will keep you & the family in my thoughts, Sam. And I agree that no more puppies is best for Hickory and you--they are so much work. How old is Hickory now?

I have been trying to get my tax form filled out--we seem to be missing one, but in truth I am not sure it is even one we should have gotten (for DD's school info). I will have to do some research...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sam, this is thinking a little out of the box...my DH says I am so far out of the box that I didn't even know there was a box - hahahaha - anyway, maybe Landon could be a girl's name and Heidi and Gary could change the middle name from James to Jane and the headstone could be an angel...what do you all think?

I see flyty and I have the same idea


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I must leave you all for now...time to babysit our old neighbor's almost 2 year old little one. I haven't seen her in a while, should be fun...I need to get in practice for whenever DS and DIL decide it is time to start their family   

Julie, my dear, I so feel your pain and am sending you big strong hugs to boost you up. Peace and love to you!!!!

Agnes, I LOVE your socks and shawl. Nicely done!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great socks - and the shawl is just grand - great color.

sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-143157-1.html#2739853


agnescr said:


> Hello Sam......like the sound of the 1st recipe.....cookie dough mmmm dont know where to find that will need to look about for that.
> Has been quiet here today, finished 1 pair socks, blocked a shawl, done a bit reading and working on 1st sock from workshop
> thoughts are with them who need them, hugs as well,stay warm/cool,and enjoy your weekend


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

This recipe is worth eight points  sorry  it is hard finding low point dishes but will have a lower point recipe next week. I dont think I have used this recipe before.

Chicken Cacciatore
**
That's alright, Sam. 8 points isn't really that bad & the whole-wheat pasta is quite filling.

I need to sit down with my new menu plan. Tonight will be turkey sausage, rice & beans Jambalaya. 

I started a Jayne hat last night. I went through 3 sets of needles before I figure out that the circular needle would work best. 

I so want to wrap up here at work so I can get home to the Jambalaya, a Hard Cider, and a little Warcraft. >.<


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hickory is nine - well past the puppy bearing days.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Wow, that is stunning...all that must be hard to process, and I will keep you & the family in my thoughts, Sam. And I agree that no more puppies is best for Hickory and you--they are so much work. How old is Hickory now?
> 
> I have been trying to get my tax form filled out--we seem to be missing one, but in truth I am not sure it is even one we should have gotten (for DD's school info). I will have to do some research...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello Sam......like the sound of the 1st recipe.....cookie dough mmmm dont know where to find that will need to look about for that.
> Has been quiet here today, finished 1 pair socks, blocked a shawl, done a bit reading and working on 1st sock from workshop
> thoughts are with them who need them, hugs as well,stay warm/cool,and enjoy your weekend


Your work is beautiful! I love the color of your shawl. The socks are great too --great job ! Shirley


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

That shawl is breathtaking--my favorite color, too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh Sam, that must have been such a shock for Heidi and the rest of you - as if a miscarriage is not bad enough. I agree the name probably could be for a boy or girl, but it's perhaps more to do with not thinking of the correct identity of the baby all this time, if you understand what I mean? My thoughts are with you all at this time.

Your recipes look good and 8 points is fine - I'm allowed 26 in a day, so 8 is ok for one meal.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam-I 'm sure this news is very upsetting to everyone. Like my counterpart in Ohio, I have no suggestions. I will keep you all in my prayers that you will figure out the best way to handle this.

Julie- prayers and hugs coming your way as well.

WI Joy


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

Sam, the recipes look great. I have not made chicken cacciatore in years and have no idea where that recipe might be! How upsetting for your family to digest the idea of mourning a little boy that was not identified correctly. It is so hard mourning a lost little one. Prayers for your family.
I need to get moving on the afghan for a wedding present in May. My yarn came yesterday and it is a lovely warm raspberry color that I am going to do in a Lion Brand Lovers Knot pattern.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely shawl and socks. The color way in the socks is wonderful Do you remember what the sock yarn was? It.s amazing how blocking the shawl changed the appearance. Simply beautiful. Hope you had a good birthday yesterday!



agnescr said:


> Hello Sam......like the sound of the 1st recipe.....cookie dough mmmm dont know where to find that will need to look about for that.
> Has been quiet here today, finished 1 pair socks, blocked a shawl, done a bit reading and working on 1st sock from workshop
> thoughts are with them who need them, hugs as well,stay warm/cool,and enjoy your weekend


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam so very sorry for the situation Heidi, Gary, and you are facing.
My prayers will be lifting you all up to know how to handle this. 

Love the dessert recipe. Love the other too but my sweet tooth zeroed in on the dessert!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Friday! Great recipes Sam. Agnes the socks and shawl are lovely. It is finally sunny here today. I'll check in later when I get home.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The chicken receipt sounds very good, it will be perfect for tomorrow night. I took Michael out for dinner seems how it was just the two of us. 
Oh I can only imagine the turmoil Heidi, Gary and you are going through. You and your family are n my thoughts. Hugs to all and a double hug for Lexi.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello Sam......like the sound of the 1st recipe.....cookie dough mmmm dont know where to find that will need to look about for that.
> Has been quiet here today, finished 1 pair socks, blocked a shawl, done a bit reading and working on 1st sock from workshop
> thoughts are with them who need them, hugs as well,stay warm/cool,and enjoy your weekend


Love the socks and shawl, very lovely.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I have heard from Julie. She is having a difficult time with her head cold and all the congestion from it. It seems she is unable to clear out the congestion and her head feels very heavy. 
The other thing is she has been trying to ring Fale and while the phone rings and rings, no one answers it. As a result she is not sure what is going on.
Julie would like prayers for this. She hopes you all understand that she has not the energy to post here at the KTP.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lots of prayers for Gary and Heidi and for yourself as you all deal and try to make sense out of what has happened with the miscarriage that Heidi had last year. I pray too that the right words and timing will be forth coming for the sharing of this with the children. It wont be easy and it will bring up a lot of the hurts that had been already dealt with by the family. The name should be the Landon James and kept that way. The only thing that should be changed is the gender on the death certificate.

I had been thinking of making a chicken catetorie dish and here you provided a recipe for it!!!! hmmmmmm, going to make this for tomorrow! hugs all, Zoe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello Sam......like the sound of the 1st recipe.....cookie dough mmmm dont know where to find that will need to look about for that.
> Has been quiet here today, finished 1 pair socks, blocked a shawl, done a bit reading and working on 1st sock from workshop
> thoughts are with them who need them, hugs as well,stay warm/cool,and enjoy your weekend


My first reaction was to pass ove rthe recipe because of cookie dough. But then I remembered tht we can get cookie dough in our supermarkets in the area witrh fridge foods so have a look and see you might find some. I have never tried it so no idea what they are like. I think it comes all done so all you have to do is slice them and bake them.
Socks look good and the shawl is beutiful. Maybe I shoul dtry one of them - not that I need anything else to knit. 
I must block my Ashton. Maybe leave it till after my brother and family go. By the itme I get this room sorted they will have arrived and will be here about a week using up all my floor space. And with my room and done and them gone I might fit it is here instead of on the landing. Its amazing what a difference blocking makes, turns a very ordinary piece of work into a great one.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Heidi is having a bit of a quandary. When she and gary were in Toledo for her ultrasound  the doctor talking to them afterwards mentioned that she had had a girl in the miscarriage. Heidi said no  it had been a boy  the nurses and the hospital said a boy at the time. The doctor said not  the chromosomes showed a girl.

So for over a year we have talked about landon james  alexis named him  Heidi made her a stuffed rabbit with his name and birth date on it  which lexi takes everywhere with her. The marker at the cemetery shows his name  and everything there reflects a boy. The stone was going to be a baseball. Thanks goodness it has not been done yet.

So far I am the only one that knows other than gary and Heidi. This is a whole new concept of changing horses midstream. Heidi feels she cannot let it go  that somehow the little girl must be recognized and grieved. But how to do it. And how is lexi going to react  I think she took the death the hardest of all. 

I can understand how confusing and distressing this must be. Will pray for a resolution for Heidi and all of your family. Sounds like someone really dropped the ball when she had the miscarriage!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What a bombshell that turns out to be! The baby they mourned is no longer who they thought they mourned. Wonder if it will be especially hard for Alexis and Gary as the girl would have been an only sister and daughter wouldn't she for them?

On a lighter note as others have said 8 points is fine- can work around during the day easilly enough. I don't like going much above 8 as with only 26 for th eday it doesn't leave a lot for the rest of the day when I have a hungry day especially. Not doing well with fowwloinf WW at the moment but I am not putting on which something. Need to lose for health reasons but at lest I don't have a wedding tolose for. My youngest daughter got married 3 years ago, and I had lost a lot of weight but then put on just enough over Christmas for my dress to not look the best.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Great recipes for a cold winter meal. Thanks Sam.
Carol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - don't know if you get pillsbury products there or not - they put out a cookie dough you could use in this. also - i don't see why a homemade cookie dough could not be used if you don't mind the extra work. i think the recipe called for commercial made cookie dough as a time saver.

sam



darowil said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Sam......like the sound of the 1st recipe.....cookie dough mmmm dont know where to find that will need to look about for that.
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

sam, i sure don't have any answers on how to handle the situation, i agree with heide the little girl should be acknowledged. Landa Jamie, sounds good. really i don't mean to sound goofy, just don't have the words.
jules i am so worried for you and so agrivated at "the family" what are they planning a take over. it takes a lot to get me riled, but you mess with my family and "we are gonna talk" would be much better to handle this if you could b in the same space as they are, as it is you are at their mercy. i hope you feel better soon.still got you on my prayer list withthe rest of my KP family. 
food sounds good, but i really can't taste anything, after the cough a thon last night, i have lived on hot tea and honey today. i did fix bj a deer roast in the crockpot with bq sauce on it. i ate a dab of leftovers. nothing tastes good. we both are coughing a lot. i have very little voice, so i choose to stay in yet again tomorrow. will keep taking my bynedril at night. 
now if i had those cookies here, sam i bet i could tell what they taste like, anything choc. ymmmmmm.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gottastch,

Yes, the Cubs still play at Hohokam Park in Mesa. This will be the last year as they are building a new park to open next spring. I will miss Hohokam--I love our seats there and it is a friendly place. I understand that theOakland A's will be moving there.

WI Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and bj both better stay inside and warm - and that is what i am doing. i just don't feel quite right - am very weary - think i am going back to bed for a while - will be back.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> sam, i sure don't have any answers on how to handle the situation, i agree with heide the little girl should be acknowledged. Landa Jamie, sounds good. really i don't mean to sound goofy, just don't have the words.
> jules i am so worried for you and so agrivated at "the family" what are they planning a take over. it takes a lot to get me riled, but you mess with my family and "we are gonna talk" would be much better to handle this if you could b in the same space as they are, as it is you are at their mercy. i hope you feel better soon.still got you on my prayer list withthe rest of my KP family.
> food sounds good, but i really can't taste anything, after the cough a thon last night, i have lived on hot tea and honey today. i did fix bj a deer roast in the crockpot with bq sauce on it. i ate a dab of leftovers. nothing tastes good. we both are coughing a lot. i have very little voice, so i choose to stay in yet again tomorrow. will keep taking my bynedril at night.
> now if i had those cookies here, sam i bet i could tell what they taste like, anything choc. ymmmmmm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just turned into gwen - double post.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good night Sam get plenty of rest don't want you getting sick.



thewren said:


> you and bj both better stay inside and warm - and that is what i am doing. i just don't feel quite right - am very weary - think i am going back to bed for a while - will be back.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Get some rest Sam...we will still be here and hey if your me I can be you! LOL Take care of yourself; there IS no replacement for you.
Hugs


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh Sam, my heart goes out to Heidi and Gary and your whole family. I don't know the answer to how they can tell Lexi and the boys. All I can do is send hugs and love to all. If it helps, please let them know that we are all thinking of them and sending our love.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Zoe, thanks for keeping us up to date on Julie's situation. She has so much going on right now; it just makes sense that she should concentrate on getting healthy and working out the problems with Fale's family. And of course, she's in everyone's thoughts and prayers here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Zoe, thanks for keeping us up to date on Julie's situation. She has so much going on right now; it just makes sense that she should concentrate on getting healthy and working out the problems with Fale's family. And of course, she's in everyone's thoughts and prayers here.


Just thought I would mention, I had a call from Fale- it was such a relief to hear him- he always sounds so happy. maybe I am worrying unnecessarily- it is just he is so far away. Thank you all! So sorry to hear of the dilemma for Sam's family- might have been better not to know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Evening all, I don't think I'll get caught up on last week, I think it's a lost cause. 
Sam great sounding recipes, I hope and pray that you are all able to find a positive way to deal with such a shocking revelation, I have no idea how to handle that one. 
Zoe, thank you so much for letting us know about Julie, I certainly hope she can shake the head cold, and even better, get in touch with Fale. 
Love the Elizabeth Shawl, I want to do all of Stevielands shawls eventually but first I have to tackle the Ashton. The socks are lovely too. 
Stepmother and I were bored today so went out to the Brown Sheep Wool Company, ooohhh! so many wonderful yarns that they produce. They charge 26.00/pound and we got 9 skiens of Waverly handpaint Bulky to make Stepmother a sweater and I got 2 skeins of Lambspride bulky handpaint to make a hooded cowl for me and a skein of superwash worsted handpaint to make something with, I just loved the color 
We are going to go back in a couple of weeks. lol Stepmother was at least as bad as I when I came to oohing over the yarns and colors. lol
I hope that Gwen is doing well with her wrist, that Marianne is feeling a little more herself each day and that Puplover is healing quickly and well, if I have missed anyone, I am sending you prayers and healing thoughts. 
Hugs galore.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Don't normally post receipts that I have not tried but these just looked so darn good. Maybe a nice thing for breakfast in bed for that special someone on Valentines Day.

http://n0m.us/15VY


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Zoe, thanks for keeping us up to date on Julie's situation. She has so much going on right now; it just makes sense that she should concentrate on getting healthy and working out the problems with Fale's family. And of course, she's in everyone's thoughts and prayers here.
> ...


Lots and lots of love and prayers and gentle hugs going out to you Julie. I am happy (as we all are) that you and Fale have finally connected again and you got to talk to each other. Hopefully it has set your mind at ease for a while. We know how much you love him and he loves you too! Zoe


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

Quick question.......recipes look delicious...........the 8 points...........are those Weight Watchers points??? Thank you for posting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, it is only natural to worry about those we love when they are not close by and especially when we can't get a hold of them. I do hope and pray that all is well with Fale and that he comes home to visit soon, and if it is the right thing for both of you ( sounds like it is though, as his being away causes a quite a bit of stress for both of you) that he stays with you at home. Hugs and love to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

OOH NanaCaren, I want one, well maybe two or three. lol Those look absolutely yummy.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Diane1025 said:


> Quick question.......recipes look delicious...........the 8 points...........are those Weight Watchers points??? Thank you for posting.


 :thumbup: Yes, there are a number of KTP folks who are doing the Weight Watchers, and Sam is doing a wonderful job of finding delicious recipes that accomodate them and the rest of us!!! BTW, Sam thank you ever so much for doing this, and may your cooking pots never run out of food to cook, and may your plate never ever hold anything that is not appetizing for you! Zoe


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh, how sweet of you, Sam, to think of us that need to lose a few (or more)!! Yet another great reason to join WW. guess I have no excuse now!! Thanks again.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OOH NanaCaren, I want one, well maybe two or three. lol Those look absolutely yummy.


I just had to post it. I am gong to make these for the teens for Valentines Day. I am sure there will be one or two that have to go to friends at school too. No flame for those going to school though, that would be bad.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I finally got caught up on last week's KTP. I guess I shouldn't complain about how cold it was this morning at 34 F. The wind did make it seem colder. I don't know if I could live where there is such cold, snowy weather. Of course, our summers are miserable. I guess you get used to the weather wherever you are. I'm going to catch up here and then knit for a while. Of course, I'll check back before bedtime.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Hello Sam......like the sound of the 1st recipe.....cookie dough mmmm dont know where to find that will need to look about for that.
> Has been quiet here today, finished 1 pair socks, blocked a shawl, done a bit reading and working on 1st sock from workshop
> thoughts are with them who need them, hugs as well,stay warm/cool,and enjoy your weekend


Lovely socks indeed. Agnes, that really shows the difference in blocked and unblocked. Truly amazing to see those photos and what a beautiful shawl.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Zoe, thanks for keeping us up to date on Julie's situation. She has so much going on right now; it just makes sense that she should concentrate on getting healthy and working out the problems with Fale's family. And of course, she's in everyone's thoughts and prayers here.
> ...


It is just a huge relief to know you finally got to talk with Fale. I'm sure it is a worry when you try to reach him and can't. Yes, he is far away and it isn't easy. Deep Breaths Julie. Awwww, I forgot, it's even hard for you to breathe without coughing. Hope you get some good sleep and soon start to feel better. Perhaps possible now that you got to speak with Fale.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so sorry to hear about the discrepancy in the news from the doctor. Quite upsetting really and I would wish I didn't know now that one has grieved for so long. Prayers for all of you as you deal with this news.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, thank you for the recipes and even thinking of vegetarians. So thoughtful of you. :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, such distressing news to get at this time. I know that Heidi and Gary will find the right words to explain this to the other children. It is unbelievable that something like this could happen. I agree that Landon could be a girl, and I know several girls that have a male sounding middle name from a relative or mother's maiden name. I also like Jamie. I will keep all of you in my prayers.

Julie, I am so glad you got to talk to Fale. You are such a good looking couple, and I can certainly see that he really belongs with you. Be strong, and patient, but try to get him home in February instead of March! Prayers for you and Fale also.

Healing prayers to those that are ill and for those that may be on the verge of getting sick. Take care, and don't over-do! Hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it would indeed have been better not to know - we haven't talked about it too much - kind of just letting it soak in. it will work out in the end.

sending you bushels of positive healing energy - and the hope that this matter concerning fale is soon settled once and for all.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Zoe, thanks for keeping us up to date on Julie's situation. She has so much going on right now; it just makes sense that she should concentrate on getting healthy and working out the problems with Fale's family. And of course, she's in everyone's thoughts and prayers here.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I left around noon to meet a friend and we had coffee and then went to a movie. After that we decided to go for dinner since DH is on his way to Chicago and she was free also. Got home around 7pm and now I think I will hit the sack extra early. Not much sleep since we were up late and then up at 5:30 am to make sure he was ready for his trip.

Driving to meet my friend there was a huge accident and then I had two total white-outs on my drive to her place. Almost turned around and went home but then it would clear like it was a different day. Hear there was a 20 car pile-up in Syracuse. I made it there and back fine but now need to turn the heat up and get warm. Hope DH calls before I fall asleep.

I'll sleep better knowing Julie got her call from Fale. 

Darowil, enjoy your company. My but you have such a busy schedule and still somehow you managed to fit in the two Workshops. You deserve a break but instead you get company. Have a wonderful time and enjoy the time together with family. :thumbup:

NanaCaren, those strawberries looked so lovely.

Pammie, being so far south one would wish you warmer temperatures. I'm afraid our cold is going too far south. I'm freezing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks great nanacaren - thanks.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Don't normally post receipts that I have not tried but these just looked so darn good. Maybe a nice thing for breakfast in bed for that special someone on Valentines Day.
> 
> http://n0m.us/15VY


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are ww points diane - it is from an older pamphlet (?) but i assume the points are still the same.

i try and have one ww recipe in my opening each week - some of our members are attempting to lose weight and that is my contribution to their reaching their goal.

i also want to welcome you to the ktp diane - hope you had a good time and will be back real soon - lots of people in the conversation makes is much better - there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair just for you - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Diane1025 said:


> Quick question.......recipes look delicious...........the 8 points...........are those Weight Watchers points??? Thank you for posting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

NanaCaren, those strawberries looked so lovely.


I thought so too, I am hoping they will taste as good as they look.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that your dog diane - what is his/her name?

sam

we love furry friends.



Diane1025 said:


> Oh, how sweet of you, Sam, to think of us that need to lose a few (or more)!! Yet another great reason to join WW. guess I have no excuse now!! Thanks again.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Angora, many years ago, I went to NY with some friends during spring break. We were in shorts at home, but there was still snow on the ground in NY and very cold. Luckily, we checked the weather and brought our coats and hats!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this should give us all pause to count our blessings.

sam

http://en.zappinternet.com/video/nilSqaMboM/HISTORIA-DE-UN-LETRERO-THE-STORY


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, it is only natural to worry about those we love when they are not close by and especially when we can't get a hold of them. I do hope and pray that all is well with Fale and that he comes home to visit soon, and if it is the right thing for both of you ( sounds like it is though, as his being away causes a quite a bit of stress for both of you) that he stays with you at home. Hugs and love to you.


I think it is so important Fale is heard, Short Term memory gone, but otherwise his thinking is sound- he does muddle which country he is in- but he has traveled quite a bit, these last few years. Unfortunately difficulty making decisions is apparently very common with the condition. If he decides to stay, at least I know now where to get help.
Everyone's concern has been very strengthening. I have been able to rest most of the afternoon.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam when I replied earlier I was still at work so I had only skimmed your opening post and missed the bombshell. When I got home and opened it up again to read fully the recipes and the rest of your message I couldn't believe what I was reading. I don't know why you all weren't told this when the miscarriage happened. I am sending love and prayers for all of you while you grieve again. I hope this doesn't have a harmful effect on Heidi's new little boy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for thinking of me. Physical therapy os going well. I can tell each day I'm gaining more mobility little by little.

How exciting to get to go to the Brown Sheep Wool Company. Perhaps you can post some lovely pictures of your acquisitions?



Poledra65 said:


> Evening all, I don't think I'll get caught up on last week, I think it's a lost cause.
> Sam great sounding recipes, I hope and pray that you are all able to find a positive way to deal with such a shocking revelation, I have no idea how to handle that one.
> Zoe, thank you so much for letting us know about Julie, I certainly hope she can shake the head cold, and even better, get in touch with Fale.
> Love the Elizabeth Shawl, I want to do all of Stevielands shawls eventually but first I have to tackle the Ashton. The socks are lovely too.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Diane1025 said:


> Quick question.......recipes look delicious...........the 8 points...........are those Weight Watchers points??? Thank you for posting.


Yes, Sam very kindly does that for all those of us who are or are trying to follow WWs- and he doesn't even need to lose any- in fact he would welcome it if we could transfer some of our excess to him!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

THAT was beautiful Sam and thank you for sharing it.

I hope you rested some and are feeling better.



thewren said:


> this should give us all pause to count our blessings.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://en.zappinternet.com/video/nilSqaMboM/HISTORIA-DE-UN-LETRERO-THE-STORY


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Starting to yawn so guess Ill head on to bed. Hope everyone gets some rest and has a good calming dau/night.

Peace and hugs to all. Gweniepooh


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Darowil, enjoy your company. My but you have such a busy schedule and still somehow you managed to fit in the two Workshops. You deserve a break but instead you get company. Have a wonderful time and enjoy the time together with family. :thumbup:


David (brother not DH) is very easy to have around. Both him and his wife very much pull their weight when they are around. But we don't see them all that often as they live in China and theylove to travel during thir holidays though they try to get home most years.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this should give us all pause to count our blessings.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://en.zappinternet.com/video/nilSqaMboM/HISTORIA-DE-UN-LETRERO-THE-STORY


It's an amazing short film. The impact of words- and yes how fortunate are we. whatever are situation at least we are not needing to beg on the street. And If I should go blind I know that I still won't need to end up on the street.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Zoe, thanks for keeping us up to date on Julie's situation. She has so much going on right now; it just makes sense that she should concentrate on getting healthy and working out the problems with Fale's family. And of course, she's in everyone's thoughts and prayers here.
> ...


Julie so glad that you heard from Fale,but you must take care of yourself to, my thoughts are with you (((((((hugs)))))) as well x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sam I too skipped through your opening post as i wanted to make sure I had found the new TP, the news must have been devastating to you all,hard enough to loose a baby without the now added pain of being told that the baby they thought was a boy was in fact a girl,my thought are with you all at this time


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> you and bj both better stay inside and warm - and that is what i am doing. i just don't feel quite right - am very weary - think i am going back to bed for a while - will be back.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


That overwhelming lethargy can be so worrying, Sam. And That cough must be exhausting, Southern Gal. I feel deeply for you both and continue to pray for you and for 'our others' who are battling with health problems, as well as those who are facing life's major crises. With affection.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Diane1025 said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question.......recipes look delicious...........the 8 points...........are those Weight Watchers points??? Thank you for posting.
> ...


And in Ireland, a good wish from a country woman may include the statement 'may your hens never lay out'.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Diane1025 said:
> ...


And in Scotland a good wish would be , Lang may your lum reek' which means long may your chimney smoke - if you have fuel to have a fire, in the old days you cooked on the fire, so you could keep warm, cook and be cheery because you were rich in hope.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

This very hard to deal with. One doesn't know how to help in this situation, we are not in your 'shoes'. We can empathise, and perhaps imagine how we would be feeling. The best support is 'listening' and prayer. Hugs to you all


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, it is only natural to worry about those we love when they are not close by and especially when we can't get a hold of them. I do hope and pray that all is well with Fale and that he comes home to visit soon, and if it is the right thing for both of you ( sounds like it is though, as his being away causes a quite a bit of stress for both of you) that he stays with you at home. Hugs and love to you.
> ...


So glad you managed to speak with Fale, Julie, and you are right he has to be listened to. Take care of yourself. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Trying a photo I've posted before to see if it's something about these new pics that the KTP doesnt like!

Edit - ok, so it must be the new pics. Afraid you're not going to get seeing him in collar, tie and waistcoat.....didn't like the 'suited and booted' look on a 2 1/2 month old anyway!! :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora said:
> ...


Thanks so much, Agnes! I am in a calmer frame of mind- but need to go back to bed and rest some more. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


What was so good was that he rang me. I have been worrying that maybe he was feeling I had abandoned him, but he knows well that I am a Scot, and don't do well in the heat we have long had a joke about that. It is also reassuring that he was concerned about my 'filu'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Trying a photo I've posted before to see if it's something about these new pics that the KTP doesnt like!
> 
> Edit - ok, so it must be the new pics. Afraid you're not going to get seeing him in collar, tie and waistcoat.....didn't like the 'suited and booted' look on a 2 1/2 month old anyway!! :roll:


Luke is such a darling!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kate he is such a wee cutie


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Good morning to all and Sam, I am sorry to hear that Heidi is having to deal with the recent bombshell news. I pray she can gently tell Lexi. That is so hard. Sam, I pray too you will feel better. I hope you aren't coming down with anything . We have had such crazy weather that there is so much stuff going around. Your recipes both sound delicious. We are having a cold blustery day here too. I can here the wind just how,IMF and blowing. We are at the farm this weekend and I am making a big pot of beef stew and dumplings for the guys. Stay warm all if you live in a cold area. Enjoy your weekend!!! ;0)


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello Sam......like the sound of the 1st recipe.....cookie dough mmmm dont know where to find that will need to look about for that.
> Has been quiet here today, finished 1 pair socks, blocked a shawl, done a bit reading and working on 1st sock from workshop
> thoughts are with them who need them, hugs as well,stay warm/cool,and enjoy your weekend


Agnescr, your Elizabeth Shawl is gorgeous!!!! The color is just to die for. Wonderful knitting and blocking. I like your socks too. ;0)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

OOOOOooooeeeee, but it is chilly out here!!! -32°C and with the windchill, down in the -40's. We have a south wind that leaves the smoke from furnaces drifting very lazy to the north. Sun is about to peak up over the horizone. I am off to mass this morning and will talk with you all laterrrrrrrrrs! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Trying a photo I've posted before to see if it's something about these new pics that the KTP doesnt like!
> 
> Edit - ok, so it must be the new pics. Afraid you're not going to get seeing him in collar, tie and waistcoat.....didn't like the 'suited and booted' look on a 2 1/2 month old anyway!! :roll:


Big pictures are ok. Every time Seth (youngest grandson) sees a picture of Luke he says "My baby".


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yea. No shadow for the groundhog! Hope it turns out to be true.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Yea. No shadow for the groundhog! Hope it turns out to be true.


Either way, we will still get 6 more weeks of winter up here in NWOntario. The Wiarton Willie groundhog spoof was created to promote tourism and attraction to the Bruce Penninsula. It is all ok though, the weather will be whatever it will be! Zoe


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam, Good news. Phil says spring is coming soon. 
I want to eat at your house, grilled cheese and tomato soup, yes. Have you grilled the sandwich with parmesan cheese on the outside buttered bread? Had it in a restaurant once and doing it ever since. 

I happen to have the ingredience for the Chicken C, doiing that again. 
Be well
Karen


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[Just thought I would mention, I had a call from Fale- it was such a relief to hear him- he always sounds so happy. maybe I am worrying unnecessarily- it is just he is so far away. Thank you all! So sorry to hear of the dilemma for Sam's family- might have been better not to know.[/quote]

So glad you heard from Fale. I know you still miss having him with you even though he sounds happy. Perhaps having an easier mind will help you take good care of yourself.
Prayers and hugs to you!
JuneK


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

precious 
Karen


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> OOOOOooooeeeee, but it is chilly out here!!! -32°C and with the windchill, down in the -40's. We have a south wind that leaves the smoke from furnaces drifting very lazy to the north. Sun is about to peak up over the horizone. I am off to mass this morning and will talk with you all laterrrrrrrrrs! Zoe


Zoe, if I lived where temperatures were that low, I'm sure I would be an extra-large popsicle!! It's only in the mid +20's F. here and I'm freezing to death! Please stay safe in your travel to and from church.
JuneK


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

KateB,
What a pretty, happy looking baby in your Avatar!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning all, hope everyone is bright eyed and bushytailed, I'm not, but that's okay, I would worry if I ever were bright eyed in the morning. Zoe, stay warm, lol...I can honestly say that I'm rather glad that it's been a very mild winter so far here in Wyoming, other than we really need moisture, it's a rather shock to go from San Antonio's winter temps to Wyoming winter temps even if it is a mild one. lol I do not miss the cold back home in Alaska, miss the beauty but NOT the cold. lol Summers are lovely though. 
Gwen, I'll get a picture of it all after I clean the table off of all the fabric I have scattered everywhere, mind, I haven't sewn in a couple months. lol
Oh Kate, we can never have too big a picture of cute Luke, he's such a happy baby isn't he.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> [Just thought I would mention, I had a call from Fale- it was such a relief to hear him- he always sounds so happy. maybe I am worrying unnecessarily- it is just he is so far away. Thank you all! So sorry to hear of the dilemma for Sam's family- might have been better not to know.


So glad you heard from Fale. I know you still miss having him with you even though he sounds happy. Perhaps having an easier mind will help you take good care of yourself.
Prayers and hugs to you!
JuneK[/quote]

Thank you! -it makes for today [sunday, here] being a much better day, and nice to know that he cares! thank you everyone for prayers and hugs, they are so much appreciated.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Super Bowl Weekend Party Stew (Large Party)
1 large elephant
salt and pepper to taste
1- 44 gallon drum of gravy
2 small rabbits

Cut the elephant into bite sized pieces.
This may take a week or more.
Slowly simmer in 44 gallon drums over a low wood fire for 5 days/or until tender.
Add enough gravy for 300 people.
If more stew is needed, add the two carefully prepared rabbits, and cook for 30 minutes longer. 
Add the rabbits only if necessary.
Most folks don't like to find a 'hare' in their stew!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, how heart rending to find out baby was a girl. Surely needs grieving. 
You are all in my heart. 

Jynx where are you. Miss you.

Julie, so glad Fale able to call you.

Zoe, I don't know how you can deal with that cold. Bless you.


Got Spring fever yesterday and bought stock, kale, bleeding heart, dahlias and a tall pink plant I love but can't think of the name of. They need to be transplanted today.
Sassafras
Going to be sunny, in 60's so dogs and I will have nice long walk. Then it's time to cut their toe nails again.

Got Spring fever yesterda


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, how heart rending to find out baby was a girl. Surely needs grieving.
> You are all in my heart.
> 
> Jynx where are you. Miss you.
> ...


Thank you Sassafras! I do wish you a lovely day with your walk with the dogs, and planting your spring flowers, and the kale! 
a toe nail clipper is high on the list of things I need to get for Ringo!
The fast waning moon, was high in a very clear sky, when I put the dogs out this morning


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DollieD said:


> KateB,
> What a pretty, happy looking baby in your Avatar!


Thank you Dolly, I agree! However I'm probably biased as he's my 2 1/2 month old grandson, Luke.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It's been snowing for most of the night and falling rather heavily with large flakes for another while today. Temps down in the single digits over night. Not much warmer even now. Rabbit tracks in the side yard are covered again already.

Julie, so happy to hear that Fale has called you again. Hope your mind and heart are resting much easier now.

Sam, if Heidi and Gary have not talked to the children yet, perhaps it might be worthwhile to check with the hospital for verification. People do make mistakes, even doctors and records- keepers. I would hate for you all to have this conversation and then find that someone had the wrong info. 

You all remain in our prayers.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Super Bowl Weekend Party Stew (Large Party)
> 1 large elephant
> salt and pepper to taste
> 1- 44 gallon drum of gravy
> ...


A useful hint at the end. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's been snowing for most of the night and falling rather heavily with large flakes for another while today. Temps down in the single digits over night. Not much warmer even now. Rabbit tracks in the side yard are covered again already.
> 
> Julie, so happy to hear that Fale has called you again. Hope your mind and heart are resting much easier now.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Joy! Today life feels much better. 
I used love the snow as a child- I guess you may sometimes have a little too much. Does the amount of snow you get count for moisture for the farmers? Or are you in a more industrial part of the state, than Sam? My Atlas does not tell me much about that!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, how heart rending to find out baby was a girl. Surely needs grieving.
> You are all in my heart.
> 
> Jynx where are you. Miss you.
> ...


Jynx is flat out, nothing wrong just too much on to keep with the KTP! I can sure understand that. It takes a lot of time to keep up with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > Super Bowl Weekend Party Stew (Large Party)
> ...


My goodness darowil, have you slept at all? I thought you did not like waking early!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, how heart rending to find out baby was a girl. Surely needs grieving.
> ...


I think it also depends how much time you spend on the rest of the forum! I have rationed myself so I still have time to knit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to do dishes and mop floors, then walk to the store where we buy our meat,so that I can make dinners the next several days, DH is definitely more carnivore than omnivore. lol... See you all later when I take a break to knit and sip. Have a great day wherever you may be.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party - 1 February 13
> 
> Heidi is having a bit of a quandary. When she and gary were in Toledo for her ultrasound  the doctor talking to them afterwards mentioned that she had had a girl in the miscarriage. Heidi said no  it had been a boy  the nurses and the hospital said a boy at the time. The doctor said not  the chromosomes showed a girl.
> 
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

DollieD said:


> Super Bowl Weekend Party Stew (Large Party)
> 1 large elephant
> salt and pepper to taste
> 1- 44 gallon drum of gravy
> ...


.

You daft ducky! I did laugh. I know that the SuperBowl is huge in US. Its great to be part of a major sporting event. I enjoy watching our FA Cup (soccer) even though some of the rules remain impenetrable to me. So cheer for your team.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Got Spring fever yesterday and bought stock, kale, bleeding heart, dahlias and a tall pink plant I love but can't think of the name of. They need to be transplanted today.

Spring fever is spreading, Sassafras. Today on the Irish Sea coast of Co Down, Ireland it is about 0C and with a milky blue sky. Just the perfect winter day in the cottage gardenand with the snowdrops in flower as well as some hellebores. My honeybees aren't yet flying but they're eating some fondant and looking perked up. It'll be some time before I can consider Dahlias and the like. I hope to sow some of the vegetable seed that can germinate at about 5C. Usually a bit of a gamble but well worth it for early leaves of lamb's lettuce, beetroot and perhaps spinach. Affectionately.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > DollieD said:
> ...


I think I slept for a short while (like 10 minutes). Then suddenly smelt the food in the slw cooker- so jumped up to switch it off. I had to cook up the ingredients so did it late yesterday afternoon , but forgot to switch it off before going to bed. So i have been up since- no I don't like getting up early, but sometimes I just don't sleep- last night was bad too. Oh well I get more done then so I gues I can't complain too much. But usually it is only a night followed by sleeping for a while. By tonight I should sleep well I'm sure! And it doesn't seem to bother me the next day either. Might go back to organising my knitting room now that I have caught on the last two days Kp digests.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Darowil I'm right there with you about not getting up early. I think I've taken it to the extreme lately staying up to 2-3 and then sleeping until 11 or noon. I need to be getting up around 9 so I don't feel as if I'm wasting the day. If I do get up early I end up nodding off sometime in the afternoon and then unable to sleep until 2-3 again. Have got to get this turned back around. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Saturday morning here--got up early as usual to get him off to work and then caught up reading, had another coffee, etc. Julie, I am happy that Fale rang you--I was thinking about you last night and hoping you'd got some relief both with that and your cold.

I did some swatching last night for the next thing--a baby sweater this time--and today I hope to get some math worked out so I can start (if I have the proper yarn)--must go stash digging later!

Blessings to all, and back as I can!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normally I wouldn't ask for prayers, but this morning I received this from my sister about her youngest son. 
Caren, 
Spencer is in the hospital. I am in a hurry to get back to hospital, so please read the prayer chain note.
Last night my son had to be taken to the ER. He has been taking body building drinks and powders to train for this competition (Tough Mudder) and he got this free sample energy/B vitamin thing from GNC and took it. Within hours he had lost all control over his muscles, which were convulsing and contracting. It looked like a seizure, he couldn't speak without spitting and stuttering. The doctors are flushing him with IVs because his kidneys are in danger. This morning he is in much pain, but has control over his muscles and can talk. He asked for bacon, so he has his humor back. Steven and I were terrified. He must stay in ICU until the blood tests say his kidneys are going to make it.
Praise to God- our case studies were due last night and somehow I felt an urging to wrap it up, no matter what. Steven had wanted to go an hour away to a concert, and he strangely decided to stay home and watch me type. Seconds after I submitted my paper a friend drove Spencer to the house and we were able to rush him to the ER. God is SO amazing, and don't ever doubt that he is always there, watching, and even adjusting your plans, so that He can care for you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Normally I wouldn't ask for prayers, but this morning I received this from my sister about her youngest son.
> Caren,
> Spencer is in the hospital. I am in a hurry to get back to hospital, so please read the prayer chain note.
> Last night my son had to be taken to the ER. He has been taking body building drinks and powders to train for this competition (Tough Mudder) and he got this free sample energy/B vitamin thing from GNC and took it. Within hours he had lost all control over his muscles, which were convulsing and contracting. It looked like a seizure, he couldn't speak without spitting and stuttering. The doctors are flushing him with IVs because his kidneys are in danger. This morning he is in much pain, but has control over his muscles and can talk. He asked for bacon, so he has his humor back. Steven and I were terrified. He must stay in ICU until the blood tests say his kidneys are going to make it.
> Praise to God- our case studies were due last night and somehow I felt an urging to wrap it up, no matter what. Steven had wanted to go an hour away to a concert, and he strangely decided to stay home and watch me type. Seconds after I submitted my paper a friend drove Spencer to the house and we were able to rush him to the ER. God is SO amazing, and don't ever doubt that he is always there, watching, and even adjusting your plans, so that He can care for you.


How absolutely terrifying!!! Just another case of over-the-counter concoctions that can be so dangerous for us! I'm praying that Spencer will soon be fully recovered, healthy and back home!
AND prayers, also, for his family who are going through this stressful period.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Done.



NanaCaren said:


> Normally I wouldn't ask for prayers, but this morning I received this from my sister about her youngest son.
> Caren,
> Spencer is in the hospital. I am in a hurry to get back to hospital, so please read the prayer chain note.
> Last night my son had to be taken to the ER. He has been taking body building drinks and powders to train for this competition (Tough Mudder) and he got this free sample energy/B vitamin thing from GNC and took it. Within hours he had lost all control over his muscles, which were convulsing and contracting. It looked like a seizure, he couldn't speak without spitting and stuttering. The doctors are flushing him with IVs because his kidneys are in danger. This morning he is in much pain, but has control over his muscles and can talk. He asked for bacon, so he has his humor back. Steven and I were terrified. He must stay in ICU until the blood tests say his kidneys are going to make it.
> Praise to God- our case studies were due last night and somehow I felt an urging to wrap it up, no matter what. Steven had wanted to go an hour away to a concert, and he strangely decided to stay home and watch me type. Seconds after I submitted my paper a friend drove Spencer to the house and we were able to rush him to the ER. God is SO amazing, and don't ever doubt that he is always there, watching, and even adjusting your plans, so that He can care for you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Normally I wouldn't ask for prayers, but this morning I received this from my sister about her youngest son.
> ...


Thank you very much. I am glad that he got help. The doctors have said it was like he got hit by a truck.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Done.
> 
> Thank you so much.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > OOOOOooooeeeee, but it is chilly out here!!! -32°C and with the windchill, down in the -40's. We have a south wind that leaves the smoke from furnaces drifting very lazy to the north. Sun is about to peak up over the horizone. I am off to mass this morning and will talk with you all laterrrrrrrrrs! Zoe
> ...


But if you grew up with winters like this, you soon know what you wear and what you dont! hhaha, dress for the cold, bundle up! Church was great today! We had visitors from out of town and they lent their voices to the songs! It is bitter cold, and many did not come for after-mass-coffee time at the restaurant. That is ok! I stayed for a little while. It does take lots of gas to warm up the vehicles -- *chuckles* it is what it is. Zoe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh It is 4.45am here and I am about to go and use the spare bed- at least it is spare, one of the few nights in acoupl eof weeks it is free- so I don't wake David up. I might go and put the food tht woke me up in the fridge first actually.

NanCaren- Isn't itwonderful to see how God arranges things while we have no idea he is working? Adding you nephew to the long KP list for prayer.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I have come to enjoy your tea party times, being fairly new to this forum.

It seems a folksy, quiet, comforting place and can feel the closeness of long timers.

I gladly " come' and I will bring tea bags after i get to the store again, look for some good ones and the good 'regular ' ones.
I too am having strange feelings, but they are fairly normal for me. Am old and deal w/ the chemical reactions lots, so i am not real concerned, just sleep when I can't stay awake and wake up when I can, still feeling groggy.
Lots of times need to wait till evening to knit as that CAN be my most awake time, ugh.
any way, thanx for this good place to be, hope you are better soon and thnx to all who come to visit here.
Oh , can any one send me the dessert recipe as an e mail?
I am not able w/ this pC to do this, or cut/ paste here, but the recipe sounds SO good.
Am sorry about the shock the family has about the baby, hope the adjustment works out soon and well.

good health and lotsa peace and happiness to all.
bets


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Normally I wouldn't ask for prayers, but this morning I received this from my sister about her youngest son.
> Caren,
> Spencer is in the hospital. I am in a hurry to get back to hospital, so please read the prayer chain note.
> Last night my son had to be taken to the ER. He has been taking body building drinks and powders to train for this competition (Tough Mudder) and he got this free sample energy/B vitamin thing from GNC and took it. Within hours he had lost all control over his muscles, which were convulsing and contracting. It looked like a seizure, he couldn't speak without spitting and stuttering. The doctors are flushing him with IVs because his kidneys are in danger. This morning he is in much pain, but has control over his muscles and can talk. He asked for bacon, so he has his humor back. Steven and I were terrified. He must stay in ICU until the blood tests say his kidneys are going to make it.
> Praise to God- our case studies were due last night and somehow I felt an urging to wrap it up, no matter what. Steven had wanted to go an hour away to a concert, and he strangely decided to stay home and watch me type. Seconds after I submitted my paper a friend drove Spencer to the house and we were able to rush him to the ER. God is SO amazing, and don't ever doubt that he is always there, watching, and even adjusting your plans, so that He can care for you.


What a dreadful thing to happen. Keeping them all in my thoughts.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

purplelady said:


> I have come to enjoy your tea party times, being fairly new to this forum.
> 
> It seems a folksy, quiet, comforting place and can feel the closeness of long timers.
> 
> ...


Will gladly do this if you send me your e-mail address in a Private Message - (click private messages at the top of the page) Probably not a good idea to put your e-mail address up on this open forum.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Just logged in and read your intro Sam - You and your family are in my thoughts - this news is difficult to process, and I can understand how Heidi feels - it's almost like starting the grieving all over again for all of you. Sending you love and strength - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

She and Fale are in my thoughts and I hope things get better soon for her. Thanks for the update Zoe -luv-AZ


5mmdpns said:


> I have heard from Julie. She is having a difficult time with her head cold and all the congestion from it. It seems she is unable to clear out the congestion and her head feels very heavy.
> The other thing is she has been trying to ring Fale and while the phone rings and rings, no one answers it. As a result she is not sure what is going on.
> Julie would like prayers for this. She hopes you all understand that she has not the energy to post here at the KTP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sandy - if you saw the stack of little rompers and onesies she bought the other night - the new little boy is very much loved and all are anxious for his appearance.

as for the other matter - there hasn't been much discussion - we have discussed "how could this happen" and "this is how i feel" - the confusion over what we are to do has kept any other discussion at bay. it will come up again all in good time.

sam



Sandy said:


> Sam when I replied earlier I was still at work so I had only skimmed your opening post and missed the bombshell. When I got home and opened it up again to read fully the recipes and the rest of your message I couldn't believe what I was reading. I don't know why you all weren't told this when the miscarriage happened. I am sending love and prayers for all of you while you grieve again. I hope this doesn't have a harmful effect on Heidi's new little boy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party ronique - so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - we do hope you had a good time and will come back again real soon - we would love to have you. there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.

sam



Ronique said:


> This very hard to deal with. One doesn't know how to help in this situation, we are not in your 'shoes'. We can empathise, and perhaps imagine how we would be feeling. The best support is 'listening' and prayer. Hugs to you all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - baby pictures are never too big - heart breaker smile.

sam



KateB said:


> Trying a photo I've posted before to see if it's something about these new pics that the KTP doesnt like!
> 
> Edit - ok, so it must be the new pics. Afraid you're not going to get seeing him in collar, tie and waistcoat.....didn't like the 'suited and booted' look on a 2 1/2 month old anyway!! :roll:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad you had a call from Fale and he sounds well. I know this is so difficult for you and I wish there was someway for us to help - luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Zoe, thanks for keeping us up to date on Julie's situation. She has so much going on right now; it just makes sense that she should concentrate on getting healthy and working out the problems with Fale's family. And of course, she's in everyone's thoughts and prayers here.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sandiego - good to see you - it has been snowy and blustry here also - not a lot of snow but enough to bring out the plows although i think they are dropping salt rather than plowing anything. it's a very light dry snow so it just whisps around - however it is cold enough for things to freeze - hence the salt.

sam



Sandiego said:


> Good morning to all and Sam, I am sorry to hear that Heidi is having to deal with the recent bombshell news. I pray she can gently tell Lexi. That is so hard. Sam, I pray too you will feel better. I hope you aren't coming down with anything . We have had such crazy weather that there is so much stuff going around. Your recipes both sound delicious. We are having a cold blustery day here too. I can here the wind just how,IMF and blowing. We are at the farm this weekend and I am making a big pot of beef stew and dumplings for the guys. Stay warm all if you live in a cold area. Enjoy your weekend!!! ;0)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you karena - spring can't come soon enough - i've had enough of winter for this year.

how does one grill a sandwich with cheese on the outside? or is the cheese sprinkled on to make like a coating on the bread? sounds good though - i love toasted cheese.

sam



Karena said:


> Sam, Good news. Phil says spring is coming soon.
> I want to eat at your house, grilled cheese and tomato soup, yes. Have you grilled the sandwich with parmesan cheese on the outside buttered bread? Had it in a restaurant once and doing it ever since.
> 
> I happen to have the ingredience for the Chicken C, doiing that again.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollied - how good of you to stop by for a cuppa - always plenty of hot tea ready to serve at a moments notice - don't be a stranger now - we'll be looking for you to return real soon.

sam



DollieD said:


> KateB,
> What a pretty, happy looking baby in your Avatar!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> So glad you had a call from Fale and he sounds well. I know this is so difficult for you and I wish there was someway for us to help - luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


The support, prayers and hugs people have sent me- are all helping. Today is a much brighter day for me- although the weather has clouded over, no hint of actual rain- the grass sure needs it- Shortly I must get out and water my pots- so good to see the pumpkins coming along. I think somehow I am going to have baby sized peppers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very good dollie - sounds like a good recipe for a tailgating party. lol

sam



DollieD said:


> Super Bowl Weekend Party Stew (Large Party)
> 1 large elephant
> salt and pepper to taste
> 1- 44 gallon drum of gravy
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

How scary it sounds for Spencer's family to see him so..

Prayers for a total healing for him and peace for his loved ones.
bets


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

What a dreadful thing to happen. Keeping them all in my thoughts.[/quote]

It is terrifying as he is so into sports. I have an update, he can't move his legs but can sit up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that is where we are joy - heidi goes back in two weeks i believe and will check into things. right now we are just in a holding pattern until we know for absolute sure.

i was wondering what weather you were having. our snow here stopped around noon - don't know if we will get anymore or not. i doubt if we got much more than a couple of inches - very light and dry so it swirls around with the breeze. not sure what the temperature is not - i do know it is cold enough that hickory doesn't spend anymoe time outside than she needs to and i have to "encourage" the cats to do out.

sam



jheiens said:


> It's been snowing for most of the night and falling rather heavily with large flakes for another while today. Temps down in the single digits over night. Not much warmer even now. Rabbit tracks in the side yard are covered again already.
> 
> Julie, so happy to hear that Fale has called you again. Hope your mind and heart are resting much easier now.
> 
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

How scary it sounds for Spencer's family to see him so..

Prayers for a total healing for him and peace for his loved ones.
bets


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gracieanne - thanks for stopping in and having a cuppa with us -working six days a week doesn't leave much time to do anything - hope it lightens up soon - overtime is nice but having time to spend some of it is nice too.

visit us anytime you can - we'll be looking for you - always fresh tea ready and an empty chair with you name on it available.

sam



gracieanne said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party - 1 February 13
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

purplelady said:


> How scary it sounds for Spencer's family to see him so..
> 
> Prayers for a total healing for him and peace for his loved ones.
> bets


Thank you so much. My sister is very worried but keeping her thoughts a positive as possible.

Forgot to welcome you to the Tea Party.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you too gwen - i think that is partially why i don't feel top of the mark yesterday and today. up until 2 or 3 or later - heidi calls about nine to say the coffee is on - so i go over and have breakfast - come home and go back to bed usually until 1 or 2 and then the cycle starts all over again. i need to break that cycle and get to bed earlier.

sam

i think part of the reason this has happened is that there is no one i need to be up for - no reason to get dressed since there is no where i need to go.



Gweniepooh said:


> Darowil I'm right there with you about not getting up early. I think I've taken it to the extreme lately staying up to 2-3 and then sleeping until 11 or noon. I need to be getting up around 9 so I don't feel as if I'm wasting the day. If I do get up early I end up nodding off sometime in the afternoon and then unable to sleep until 2-3 again. Have got to get this turned back around. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there was an article on our newscast recently about something just like this - and the damage it can do.

prayers and postive healing energy winging it's way to your nephew caren - i know he will be fine. please keep us informed.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Normally I wouldn't ask for prayers, but this morning I received this from my sister about her youngest son.
> Caren,
> Spencer is in the hospital. I am in a hurry to get back to hospital, so please read the prayer chain note.
> Last night my son had to be taken to the ER. He has been taking body building drinks and powders to train for this competition (Tough Mudder) and he got this free sample energy/B vitamin thing from GNC and took it. Within hours he had lost all control over his muscles, which were convulsing and contracting. It looked like a seizure, he couldn't speak without spitting and stuttering. The doctors are flushing him with IVs because his kidneys are in danger. This morning he is in much pain, but has control over his muscles and can talk. He asked for bacon, so he has his humor back. Steven and I were terrified. He must stay in ICU until the blood tests say his kidneys are going to make it.
> Praise to God- our case studies were due last night and somehow I felt an urging to wrap it up, no matter what. Steven had wanted to go an hour away to a concert, and he strangely decided to stay home and watch me type. Seconds after I submitted my paper a friend drove Spencer to the house and we were able to rush him to the ER. God is SO amazing, and don't ever doubt that he is always there, watching, and even adjusting your plans, so that He can care for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the tea party bets - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will visit us again real soon - we would love to see you.

i will email you the recipe if you pm me with your email address.

sam



purplelady said:


> I have come to enjoy your tea party times, being fairly new to this forum.
> 
> It seems a folksy, quiet, comforting place and can feel the closeness of long timers.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> there was an article on our newscast recently about something just like this - and the damage it can do.
> 
> prayers and postive healing energy winging it's way to your nephew caren - i know he will be fine. please keep us informed.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Julie, most of this area of the State is very rural and the moisture from the snows is very important for the farmers here. Major industrial areas are to our west and south, but widely scattered about. 

Ten to twenty years ago this area was still a huge contributor to the steel manufacturing in this country.Then when much of our country's manufacturers out-sourced the great quantities produced here, the mills began closing and became a part of the vast rust-belt found here now.

Farmers in this area tend to raise dairy herds and corn and grains necessary to feed them. Few beef herds or hogs for markets. Some bison have been raised here for market but those operations are scattered about. Unemployment is high here but lower than at the national level.

The drought that hit Sam's portion of the State and, indeed, the great part of this country, broke about (here) in late July/early August and the crops were good for local farmers.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > there was an article on our newscast recently about something just like this - and the damage it can do.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, most of this area of the State is very rural and the moisture from the snows are very important for the farmers here. Major industrial areas are to our west and south, but widely scattered about.
> 
> Ten to twenty years ago this area was still a huge contributor to the steel manufacturing in this country.Then when much of our country's manufacturers out-sourced the great quantities produced here, the mills began closing and became a part of the vast rust-belt found here now.
> 
> ...


That is of interest Joy, because it gives me an idea of what your world is like! that was fortunate the drought broke for you!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Super Bowl Weekend Party Stew (Large Party)
> 1 large elephant
> salt and pepper to taste
> 1- 44 gallon drum of gravy
> ...


What a great recipe! Too bad no one is coming over for the Superbowl. Besides I might have a little trouble finding the elephant! Ha ha!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Caren, have been praying for Spencer's recovery and wisdom for family and those treating him. Ohio Joy


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Caren, it's good to know Spencer is beginning to respond to treatment, but still a very scary time for your sis and the whole family. Will keep sending positive thoughts and energy for his complete recovery.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Caren, have been praying for Spencer's recovery and wisdom for family and those treating him. Ohio Joy

Thank you. 

Caren, it's good to know Spencer is beginning to respond to treatment, but still a very scary time for your sis and the whole family. Will keep sending positive thoughts and energy for his complete recovery.

Thank you. 

We are all happy he is responding and hopes are for a quick recovery.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Caren, Love and prayers are on the way for Spencer and family.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Caren, Love and prayers are on the way for Spencer and family.


Thank you. I have passed on to my sister.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not sorry the picture is big - he is so cute it's easy on the eyes Kate!!!


KateB said:


> Trying a photo I've posted before to see if it's something about these new pics that the KTP doesnt like!
> 
> Edit - ok, so it must be the new pics. Afraid you're not going to get seeing him in collar, tie and waistcoat.....didn't like the 'suited and booted' look on a 2 1/2 month old anyway!! :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm not sorry the picture is big - he is so cute it's easy on the eyes Kate!!!
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good thoughts sent his way Caren - 


NanaCaren said:


> Normally I wouldn't ask for prayers, but this morning I received this from my sister about her youngest son.
> Caren,
> Spencer is in the hospital. I am in a hurry to get back to hospital, so please read the prayer chain note.
> Last night my son had to be taken to the ER. He has been taking body building drinks and powders to train for this competition (Tough Mudder) and he got this free sample energy/B vitamin thing from GNC and took it. Within hours he had lost all control over his muscles, which were convulsing and contracting. It looked like a seizure, he couldn't speak without spitting and stuttering. The doctors are flushing him with IVs because his kidneys are in danger. This morning he is in much pain, but has control over his muscles and can talk. He asked for bacon, so he has his humor back. Steven and I were terrified. He must stay in ICU until the blood tests say his kidneys are going to make it.
> Praise to God- our case studies were due last night and somehow I felt an urging to wrap it up, no matter what. Steven had wanted to go an hour away to a concert, and he strangely decided to stay home and watch me type. Seconds after I submitted my paper a friend drove Spencer to the house and we were able to rush him to the ER. God is SO amazing, and don't ever doubt that he is always there, watching, and even adjusting your plans, so that He can care for you.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sorry the picture is big - he is so cute it's easy on the eyes Kate!!!
> ...


He's a complete wee dote. And charming! Prince Charming!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Mid day on Saturday and we just got back from Del Taco (fast food chain) - I have been so good keeping "whole and healthy" foods in the house for DH since his bout of IBD, but I told him last night I was craving a big fat burrito!! So that's what I had for lunch and he had a cheeseburger - now dinner is up in the air because the ground beef I had thawed out is too much of a good thing!!! We'll think of something. DH is taking a nap and I have caught up here - after he gets up and around I am going to go out and strip seeds from my morning glory bush so it can be cut down. No plans for the rest of the weekend - DH is not much of a sports fan and my interest tends towards baseball so we will check out the game tomorrow for the commercials and check on the "puppy bowl". I am really in a quandry - I only have 2 projects on the needles and 1 on the hook..... not enough of a selection for me so I need to start something else. Maybe part of my weekend will be spent looking through the mountain of pattern books I still have to go through and getting some inspiration. Thinking good thoughts for all my KTP Buddies - stay warm, stay cool, get better, have fun, take care of yourselves!!! luv-AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here Sam. DH (Brantley) is off to work by 6 a.m. and DD sleeps in late so why get up. Still feel as I should which is probably just habit. Brantley says sleep when you feel like it so maybe I should just do as he says and drop the self imposed guilt. LOL



thewren said:


> you too gwen - i think that is partially why i don't feel top of the mark yesterday and today. up until 2 or 3 or later - heidi calls about nine to say the coffee is on - so i go over and have breakfast - come home and go back to bed usually until 1 or 2 and then the cycle starts all over again. i need to break that cycle and get to bed earlier.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unfortunately the drought did not break on our side of the state - many farmers barely broke even - some had the worst crops in years. hopefully we will have plenty of rain this year.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, most of this area of the State is very rural and the moisture from the snows are very important for the farmers here. Major industrial areas are to our west and south, but widely scattered about.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i figure as long as you get the necessary work done it really doesn't matter - unfortunately the necessary work does not always get done in my house. lol

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Same here Sam. DH (Brantley) is off to work by 6 a.m. and DD sleeps in late so why get up. Still feel as I should which is probably just habit. Brantley says sleep when you feel like it so maybe I should just do as he says and drop the self imposed guilt. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

By the way... welcome Purplelady! My favorite color! Hope you will become a regular here at our tea party. What do you like to knit? Show us some of your work!

Last night I made Low Country Boil for dinner. For those of you who may not know what it is I put carrots, red potatoes and Bay seasoning in a big pot to boil. When they were about done put in corn on the cob cut in half. jumbo shrimp (raw in shell) and scallops. Let it boil for about 10 more minutes. YUM! We don't have it often and I prefer fresh shrimp and scallops and used frozen but it was wonderful Grocery store had big sales on the shrimp which is why I indulged. everyone thoroughly enjoyed it and It was my lunch again today.

Hope all are having a great day/evening. It is beautiful but a cool 50F. Whenever I read about the cold Zoe endures I think how lucky I am! Stay bundles those of you in cold areas!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I've adopted the philosphy that housework will always be there whereas other activities and opportunities may not. Keeps me from feeling too guilty as I step over the bags/boxes of yarn. LOL

quote=thewren]i figure as long as you get the necessary work done it really doesn't matter - unfortunately the necessary work does not always get done in my house. lol

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Same here Sam. DH (Brantley) is off to work by 6 a.m. and DD sleeps in late so why get up. Still feel as I should which is probably just habit. Brantley says sleep when you feel like it so maybe I should just do as he says and drop the self imposed guilt. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oopsie


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

My mum used to say, "It'll all be the same in 100 years" and I reckon she was right, why worry about it!



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I've adopted the philosphy that housework will always be there whereas other activities and opportunities may not. Keeps me from feeling too guilty as I step over the bags/boxes of yarn. LOL
> 
> quote=thewren]i figure as long as you get the necessary work done it really doesn't matter - unfortunately the necessary work does not always get done in my house. lol
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lately I've gotten hooked on watching reruns of Westerns I watched as a child/teen on TV; Bonanza, High Chaparell, (sp) Dr Quinn Medicine Woman, Little House on the Prairie, The Big Valley etc. Really enjoying them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lately I've gotten hooked on watching reruns of Westerns I watched as a child/teen on TV; Bonanza, High Chaparell, (sp) Dr Quinn Medicine Woman, Little House on the Prairie, The Big Valley etc. Really enjoying them.


I loved Bonanza (especially Little Joe! :lol: ) and Little House on the Prairie, although I didn't see the latter 'til I was in my 30's.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jknappva said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


Yes, it's all what you're accustomed to. I've found as I've gotten older, I really don't handle cold very well...I think my blood has thinned to water!
Glad you enjoyed church and the visitors!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purplelady said:


> I have come to enjoy your tea party times, being fairly new to this forum.
> 
> It seems a folksy, quiet, comforting place and can feel the closeness of long timers.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Bets. This is a great place to share the ups and downs of our life, family and health. There's always someone to commiserate, pray and laugh and cry with you. And it's open all week!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you karena - spring can't come soon enough - i've had enough of winter for this year.
> sam
> 
> I'm with you about having enough of winter. I had enough by the 1st of Dec. We're supposed to have a spritz of snow and rain mixed tonight. Probably just enough to make driving tomorrow morning a nightmare. Although we don't have the really cold weather and snow so many places have....I'm sick of having to bundle up whenever I go out!
> JuneK


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is a beautiful spring day. It is really giving me spring fever! My work is done on March 18. I am really ready for it to be over, but I will appreciate the money I have made. I plan on putting some aside to buy more yarn!

Caren, prayers for Spencer. That is a terrible thing to go through. I cannot imagine how scary that was. Has anyone heard anything about the college boy that was shot in the head? I really do not understand why people do such hurtful things to others.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

My eldest DD is very much into recycling etc and she had this on her face book today, I might try it if I can get the ingredients

http://recycledawblog.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/make-your-own-homemade-gel-air.html


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Caren praying for your family.

Julie, so glad that you have heard from Fale. It always helps to hear voices of the ones we love, its very reassuring. I love all of the pictures you have posted! You and Fale are a very good looking couple!

Kate, pictures of Luke are never too big!

Angora, glad that you were able to enjoy your anniversary.

Gwenie, the boil sounds interesting will have to mention this to DH and see if he is game to try it!

Sam, so sorry to hear of the confusion of a few years ago. Prayers for everyone.

We finally got a little rain here, and now have a dusting of snow. Far from getting us out of drought conditions but all precipitation is welcome. I am off of the pain pills and only using advil. I do not understand how people can become addicted to something that makes you feel so horrible! They helped the pain but the first 1 1/2 hours after taking them I was so dizzy and sick to my stomache I could not do anything else, besides the fact that they stop your colon from working correctly and that I do not need. I feel better without them. Did not sleep good last night, just could not fall asleep until about 1 am and was up at 7:15 am. Oldest DS is coming home tonight when he is off work, he works 4 10 hour days a week and is off on Sunday, Tuesday and Wednesday. His employer has given him the next 3 Mondays off so that he can spend 4 day weekends here with me while DH is working and in school, will only leave 1 day of the week for my mom or friends to cover.

Washer quit working the other day, thankfully quick fix and hopefully cheap just the switch that makes it drain and spin. the furnace however has to be replaced before next year, cracks in something (sealed now) water leaking etc etc ok for now not emergency but replace soon.

Am slowly working on knitting again, Sorlenna's gloves, my shawl and mindless dish cloths. 

Prayers and hugs to all who need them. Sorry for the book!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I've adopted the philosphy that housework will always be there whereas other activities and opportunities may not. Keeps me from feeling too guilty as I step over the bags/boxes of yarn. LOL
> 
> Gwen, I used to tell DH that I was waiting for the 2nd shift to show up so that I could give them some direction on what needed to be done. When the older GSs came to live with us, I taught them how to clean the bathrooms (after all, I don't stand at the commode). sort and wash their own laundry so they'd know how when out on their own, run the vacuum sweeper, cook simple things and clean up the dishes and kitchen after themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Normally I wouldn't ask for prayers, but this morning I received this from my sister about her youngest son.
> Caren,
> Spencer is in the hospital. I am in a hurry to get back to hospital, so please read the prayer chain note.
> Last night my son had to be taken to the ER. He has been taking body building drinks and powders to train for this competition (Tough Mudder) and he got this free sample energy/B vitamin thing from GNC and took it. Within hours he had lost all control over his muscles, which were convulsing and contracting. It looked like a seizure, he couldn't speak without spitting and stuttering. The doctors are flushing him with IVs because his kidneys are in danger. This morning he is in much pain, but has control over his muscles and can talk. He asked for bacon, so he has his humor back. Steven and I were terrified. He must stay in ICU until the blood tests say his kidneys are going to make it.
> Praise to God- our case studies were due last night and somehow I felt an urging to wrap it up, no matter what. Steven had wanted to go an hour away to a concert, and he strangely decided to stay home and watch me type. Seconds after I submitted my paper a friend drove Spencer to the house and we were able to rush him to the ER. God is SO amazing, and don't ever doubt that he is always there, watching, and even adjusting your plans, so that He can care for you.


Praying for Spencer's swift recovery!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Caren, sending positive thoughts!

Puplover, good to see you back--you sound very chipper!

I sorted yarn today--found some Wool Ease I'd not wound and boy, what a task that turned out to be. Maybe it's from being down in the bottom of the basket for a while, but 4 of the 6 had some serious yarn barf...got them straightened out now and think I have all the yarn wound now. The leftovers and oddments are in the scrap basket and tonight I hope to get started on that sweater--need to go start dinner now, though. The day got away from me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

PupLover you write a book anytime you want! Love hearing from you again. So good of your DS's boss to accommodate him so he can be there with you. Are you going to have to undergo any other treatments such as chemo or radiation? You are in my prayers dear for a speedy recovery.



Pup lover said:


> Caren praying for your family.
> 
> Julie, so glad that you have heard from Fale. It always helps to hear voices of the ones we love, its very reassuring. I love all of the pictures you have posted! You and Fale are a very good looking couple!
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good evening all....just catching up with everyone. Julie, so glad that Fale got a hold of you by phone---I'm sure you treasured every moment. NanaCaren - prayers for Spencer and so glad to hear he's doing better. Kate---Luke is sure a looker!! Puplover-glad you're doing better - also everyone else whose been under the weather. I miss Jinx, JoeP, Carol'sGifts, etc. Hope they'll make their way back for a cuppa.

Sam---so sad to hear these latest developments--I think the doctor showed poor judgment disclosing that information---not sure toward what purpose?! I'm glad to hear that Heidi and Gary will re-confirm it. I pray for guidance and acceptance for all. 

I think I've finally beat the flu -- still need to catch up on some sleep; don't feel like knitting yet, but may begin organizing yarn and patterns.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DD has been a gem at helping wiuth the housework while I still can't completely use my hand but I will always have clutter. Clean but cluttered! If that 2nd shift ever shows up feel freed to send them my way! LOL



jheiens said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Sam I've adopted the philosphy that housework will always be there whereas other activities and opportunities may not. Keeps me from feeling too guilty as I step over the bags/boxes of yarn. LOL
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie so glad you are on the mend. Still go slow and don't overdo. Hugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so right there with you gwen.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I've adopted the philosphy that housework will always be there whereas other activities and opportunities may not. Keeps me from feeling too guilty as I step over the bags/boxes of yarn. LOL


----------



## Ms43 (Aug 19, 2012)

With all the dogs being killed in shelters, do you think it's right to breed your dogs. I commend you for not doi g it. Spay and neuter your prts. They live longer.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Caren, how awful for your nephew & his parents to go through this,they must be worried sick about after effects even though he's showing much improvement. You know you are all in my prayers, keep us posted. It makes my contortions as I try to cut out my opoid painkillers seem pathetic & he must have been terrified, poor lad.

Julie, glad you managed to speak to Fale, nice to know he misses you too. Keep your chin up & make the most of your free time, he sounds happy & the time will fly. With any luck they will be as happy to give him back to you as you will be to have him. Has that cough gone yet? 

Zoe, your posts about the cold make me remember a short rhyme from school,

Whether the weather be cold, or whether the weather be hot, we'll weather the weather, whatever the weather, Whether we like it or not. Boom boom....

Tessa


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jknappva said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


Sorry for these...guess I must have accidentally clicked the wrong buttons!!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great craft for the kids to work on. thanks agnes.

sam



agnescr said:


> My eldest DD is very much into recycling etc and she had this on her face book today, I might try it if I can get the ingredients
> 
> http://recycledawblog.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/make-your-own-homemade-gel-air.html


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Caren, how awful for your nephew & his parents to go through this,they must be worried sick about after effects even though he's showing much improvement. You know you are all in my prayers, keep us posted. It makes my contortions as I try to cut out my opoid painkillers seem pathetic & he must have been terrified, poor lad.
> 
> Julie, glad you managed to speak to Fale, nice to know he misses you too. Keep your chin up & make the most of your free time, he sounds happy & the time will fly. With any luck they will be as happy to give him back to you as you will be to have him. Has that cough gone yet?
> 
> ...


Yah, that was a skipping rhyme we had in elementary school! hahha  Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't worry about writing a book pup lover - i am so glad you are able to do it - sounds like you will be in the pink before you know it.

what a good son to come help you.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Caren praying for your family.
> 
> Julie, so glad that you have heard from Fale. It always helps to hear voices of the ones we love, its very reassuring. I love all of the pictures you have posted! You and Fale are a very good looking couple!
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Caren praying for your family.
> 
> Julie, so glad that you have heard from Fale. It always helps to hear voices of the ones we love, its very reassuring. I love all of the pictures you have posted! You and Fale are a very good looking couple!
> 
> ...


I understand just what you mean about pain medication...if I HAD to take prescription pain meds, I'd probably be dead of starvation within a year. They mess up my stomach so bad, I have no appetite and if I manage to eat anything, it comes right back up. Even after hip replacement and partial knee replacement, I threw away the pain patches they gave me. I relied on Ibuprofen and Tylenol. If that didn't work, I just hurt!!
I'm so glad you have someone to be with you. 
And you sound like you're doing really well. So glad to hear from you.
Hugs and prayers for continuing recovery!!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

then send them here gwen.

sam

i call it creating jobs.



Gweniepooh said:


> DD has been a gem at helping wiuth the housework while I still can't completely use my hand but I will always have clutter. Clean but cluttered! If that 2nd shift ever shows up feel freed to send them my way! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ms43 said:


> With all the dogs being killed in shelters, do you think it's right to breed your dogs. I commend you for not doi g it. Spay and neuter your prts. They live longer.


Ms43, I am not sure what your point is about posting this in the Knitting Tea Party??? We are not even discussing pets at the moment, perhaps it is on the wrong forum? Anyways, do come back and join in the conversation happening at the Knitting Tea Party!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Sam I've adopted the philosphy that housework will always be there whereas other activities and opportunities may not. Keeps me from feeling too guilty as I step over the bags/boxes of yarn. LOL
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ms43 - so glad you stopped in for a cuppa with us - we hope you had a good time and will join us again real soon - we would love to have you.

sam



Ms43 said:


> With all the dogs being killed in shelters, do you think it's right to breed your dogs. I commend you for not doi g it. Spay and neuter your prts. They live longer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

say that ten times really fast.

sam



Tessadele said:


> Zoe, your posts about the cold make me remember a short rhyme from school,
> 
> Whether the weather be cold, or whether the weather be hot, we'll weather the weather, whatever the weather, Whether we like it or not. Boom boom....
> 
> Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> say that ten times really fast.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Only works if you jump rope to the chanting of it!!!! hahha, Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was very appropriate since we had talked about having puppies several pages back - keep in mind people are not always current in their reading.

thanks for your reminder ms43 - hickory has had three litters - we sold them all to really good homes - that was my stipulation - and for the most part we know where they are. it is interesting the comments we get back about what great dogs they make. hickory is nine and too old for a litter - i don't think motherhood would be high on her list of favorites right now. lol

do come visit us again - you would be more than welcome - always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you so don't be a stranger.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Ms43 said:
> 
> 
> > With all the dogs being killed in shelters, do you think it's right to breed your dogs. I commend you for not doi g it. Spay and neuter your prts. They live longer.
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanx for the kind offer Sam..
Someone has helped me already..
I can't remember her name right now.
What a nice group here.
Guess it is your willingness to host.
thnx again, 
bets


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Ms43 said:


> With all the dogs being killed in shelters, do you think it's right to breed your dogs. I commend you for not doi g it. Spay and neuter your prts. They live longer.


I don't think you need to worry about that on this site, all the members of the KTP are very responsible people. Many of us get our pets from the shelters & as you know, they have to be spayed. Hope you enjoy your time here.

Tessa


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanx for the kind offer Sam..
Someone has helped me already..
I can't remember her name right now.
What a nice group here.
Guess it is your willingness to host.
thnx again, 
bets


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was very appropriate since we had talked about having puppies several pages back - keep in mind people are not always current in their reading.
> 
> thanks for your reminder ms43 - hickory has had three litters - we sold them all to really good homes - that was my stipulation - and for the most part we know where they are. it is interesting the comments we get back about what great dogs they make. hickory is nine and too old for a litter - i don't think motherhood would be high on her list of favorites right now. lol
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam, I was only curious if Ms43 had meant to post this on another forum, as I know there are several topic forums about pets right now. If she meant to do that, then she would likely like to know. In any event, yes, it is nice to see more people coming and sharing in the Knitting Tea Party! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grankl - i finally got around to looking up "lovers knot" and i assume it is the afghan - a beautiful pattern. will you please post some pictures as you are working on it - i think the pattern will look lovely in the warm raspberry color.

and you don't have to post a picture everytime you come to the ktp - just join in whenever you have a chance - we would love to have you.

sam



Grankl said:


> Sam, the recipes look great. I have not made chicken cacciatore in years and have no idea where that recipe might be! How upsetting for your family to digest the idea of mourning a little boy that was not identified correctly. It is so hard mourning a lost little one. Prayers for your family.
> I need to get moving on the afghan for a wedding present in May. My yarn came yesterday and it is a lovely warm raspberry color that I am going to do in a Lion Brand Lovers Knot pattern.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Puplover, so good to have you back, you can write as many chapters of your book as you like, always glad to read them. Take care & don't overdo things.

Tessa


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

This is my first tea party. It's so nice. You can feel the warmth and caring as you read the posts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mawmaw12 - i am definitely on your side - spring cannot begin too soon. i don't care if it is march or not - the warmer weather could begin tomorrow and i would not be disappointed.

long may the the groundhog live.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Yea. No shadow for the groundhog! Hope it turns out to be true.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

skyequeen - please accept my apologies for not welcoming you to the knitting tea party - i am so glad you dropped by and that you will visit us again very soon. we love new people - having their voices add to the conversation makes it that much better. so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

sam



skyequeen said:


> Great recipes for a cold winter meal. Thanks Sam.
> Carol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bobglory - i want your socks. lol i'm going to assume that you knit the socks in your avatar. they look great.

this is a great place to spend some time bobglory - and we welcome you with open arms - we love new people - their additions to the conversations are very welcome - makes everything more interesting. we always have fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Bobglory said:


> This is my first tea party. It's so nice. You can feel the warmth and caring as you read the posts.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Caren, how awful for your nephew & his parents to go through this,they must be worried sick about after effects even though he's showing much improvement. You know you are all in my prayers, keep us posted. It makes my contortions as I try to cut out my opoid painkillers seem pathetic & he must have been terrified, poor lad.
> 
> Thank you. He must have been scarred to have his friend take him to his mums. She is very worried and was with him all night.
> I will keep you updated when I hear more.
> ...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol. Thank you Sam.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am so right there with you gwen.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you remember awhile back when we were debating the pros and cons of okra. well - here you go - i just may try them come okra season.

sam

http://www.cupcakeproject.com/2011/04/okra-cupcakes-with-fennel-frosting.html#ckfBQeK70vYgB3AT.99


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always thought that was the way it worked - isn't it why we had children - aren't they supposed to do the work now?

sam



KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i am so right there with you gwen.
> ...


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

AZ sticks,
I often have veggies and fruit for dinner.
Better on the system and going to bed.
Also, I have been wanting a 'new' thing to knit.
Today, I found several sweaters @ Pickles.
Free patterns. I downloaded the lavender jacket,
cool winter cardigan, one night sweater, sideways sweater, and lavender jacket in blue. I have been looking for a sweater pattern since October.....0 results...and NOW!
Maybe you can check them out!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i am so right there with you gwen.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have an url dollie - guess what you get when you click pickles.com - pickles of course. lol

sam



DollieD said:


> AZ sticks,
> I often have veggies and fruit for dinner.
> Better on the system and going to bed.
> Also, I have been wanting a 'new' thing to knit.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spring fever is spreading, Sassafras. Today on the Irish Sea coast of Co Down, Ireland it is about 0C and with a milky blue sky. Just the perfect winter day in the cottage gardenand with the snowdrops in flower as well as some hellebores. My honeybees aren't yet flying but they're eating some fondant and looking perked up. It'll be some time before I can consider Dahlias and the like. I hope to sow some of the vegetable seed that can germinate at about 5C. Usually a bit of a gamble but well worth it for early leaves of lamb's lettuce, beetroot and perhaps spinach. Affectionately.[/quote]

We don't have bulbs blooming yet, just pansies and Iceland poppies. We could get frost up to mid-March. But I too take chances due to Spring fever. We are in high desert. Nothing is blooming on desert yet and not enough rain for good year for poppies and other desert flowers.
Sassafras/desert joy


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Puplover,

Good to hear that you are improving. I agree with your assessment of painkillers--I have the same reaction and get off them as soon as possible. Take it easy, rest when needed. Good that you are receiving such good care from your family.

WI Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I just don't think I could eat an okra cupcake. They have had several recipes on there that I don't think I would like.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Bobglory. We are so glad you have joined us. Thaank you for the compliment; the tea part is a wonderful diverse group of people from all over. Th more the merrier too so welcome, welcome, welcome!

v


Bobglory said:


> This is my first tea party. It's so nice. You can feel the warmth and caring as you read the posts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Lately I've gotten hooked on watching reruns of Westerns I watched as a child/teen on TV; Bonanza, High Chaparell, (sp) Dr Quinn Medicine Woman, Little House on the Prairie, The Big Valley etc. Really enjoying them.
> ...


I read and reread all the Little Praire books though. Loved them


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay everyone is welcome just step over the boxes and bags of yarn , push the pets off the chairs and have a seat. I'll ask DD to put the kettle on and DH to stoke up the wood burning stove. Sam...you can make those okra cupcakes if you want...anyone want to bring some cookies?



Bobglory said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam:
I personally would agree with the nurse and hospital that said it was a boy. Tests can be mistaken. I would check with the hospital records or even the nurse and confirm which is correct(unless this has already been done). The lab in the hospital when I was having my second child had my blood type down as A when I am an O. The doctor made me whip out my blood donor card to verify it as he didn't believe me!

June



thewren said:


> it would indeed have been better not to know - we haven't talked about it too much - kind of just letting it soak in. it will work out in the end.
> 
> sending you bushels of positive healing energy - and the hope that this matter concerning fale is soon settled once and for all.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Caren praying for your family.
> 
> Julie, so glad that you have heard from Fale. It always helps to hear voices of the ones we love, its very reassuring. I love all of the pictures you have posted! You and Fale are a very good looking couple!
> 
> ...


We can forgive the book. good to have you back and starting to function again. It a slow process recovering- and we just don't expect it to be so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD has been a gem at helping wiuth the housework while I still can't completely use my hand but I will always have clutter. Clean but cluttered! If that 2nd shift ever shows up feel freed to send them my way! LOL
> 
> [


I used to be able to say I had a clean but messy house- but no I can't claim either. Just as well we have visitors at imes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've ALMOST finally finished my waterfall top from Designers class. Overall love the top BUT I added a stripe and of course it wound up right across by big old bottom. Of course, nothing is going to minimize the "junk in the trunk" but now it will definitely be as if I have flashing pink and green lights. LOL Still going to wear it and be proud I've done it. Next one will look better. On the top I have about 5 more rows on one sleeve and 15 on the other, weave in a few ends and I'll post a picture...of the top that is! LOL going to take a break from it and work on my socks now.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > there was an article on our newscast recently about something just like this - and the damage it can do.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way... welcome Purplelady! My favorite color! Hope you will become a regular here at our tea party. What do you like to knit? Show us some of your work!
> 
> Last night I made Low Country Boil for dinner. For those of you who may not know what it is I put carrots, red potatoes and Bay seasoning in a big pot to boil. When they were about done put in corn on the cob cut in half. jumbo shrimp (raw in shell) and scallops. Let it boil for about 10 more minutes. YUM! We don't have it often and I prefer fresh shrimp and scallops and used frozen but it was wonderful Grocery store had big sales on the shrimp which is why I indulged. everyone thoroughly enjoyed it and It was my lunch again today.
> 
> Hope all are having a great day/evening. It is beautiful but a cool 50F. Whenever I read about the cold Zoe endures I think how lucky I am! Stay bundles those of you in cold areas!


YUMMMMM I haven't had a low country boil since I left the Aiken area of SC! I'll have to fix one up when I get a bit better! Sounds so good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren, prayers and hugs for Spencer and the whole family, I certainly hope his recovery is swift. 

Julie, so glad that today is brighter, although cloudy, for you.  

I had planned to stay home all day other than the run, well walk actually, for meat, but ended up going with DH to stepmothers to rewrap his finger and it turned into a couple hour thing. I cooked lunch for everyone while I was there and did a bit of cleaning. I am staying home tomorrow, I am staying home tomorrow... If I say it often enough it will happen?. lol :hunf:


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Caren, have been praying for Spencer's recovery and wisdom for family and those treating him. Ohio Joy


Lawsuit in the offing?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay everyone is welcome just step over the boxes and bags of yarn , push the pets off the chairs and have a seat. I'll ask DD to put the kettle on and DH to stoke up the wood burning stove. Sam...you can make those okra cupcakes if you want...anyone want to bring some cookies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- haven't had a chance to drop in for tea for a couple of days. 

I just wanted to publicly thank Darowil for the shop workshop, Angora1 too.

here is my 3rd sock made of Drops Delight yarn. The purple matches the yarn I received from Ranji- couldn't resist it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent Marianne! Good to see/hear from you. I know you've been a bit down and love to hear from you so girlfriend you just sit back and relax! I'll gladly wait on you!



Marianne818 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Okay everyone is welcome just step over the boxes and bags of yarn , push the pets off the chairs and have a seat. I'll ask DD to put the kettle on and DH to stoke up the wood burning stove. Sam...you can make those okra cupcakes if you want...anyone want to bring some cookies?
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Poledra...think maybe you should stay home tomorrow! Rest and knit!!!!



Poledra65 said:


> NanaCaren, prayers and hugs for Spencer and the whole family, I certainly hope his recovery is swift.
> 
> Julie, so glad that today is brighter, although cloudy, for you.
> 
> I had planned to stay home all day other than the run, well walk actually, for meat, but ended up going with DH to stepmothers to rewrap his finger and it turned into a couple hour thing. I cooked lunch for everyone while I was there and did a bit of cleaning. I am staying home tomorrow, I am staying home tomorrow... If I say it often enough it will happen?. lol :hunf:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

beautiful yarn and sock Designer.



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- haven't had a chance to drop in for tea for a couple of days.
> 
> I just wanted to publicly thank Darowil for the shop workshop, Angora1 too.
> 
> here is my 3rd sock made of Drops Delight yarn. The purple matches the yarn I received from Ranji- couldn't resist it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've ALMOST finally finished my waterfall top from Designers class. Overall love the top BUT I added a stripe and of course it wound up right across by big old bottom. Of course, nothing is going to minimize the "junk in the trunk" but now it will definitely be as if I have flashing pink and green lights. LOL Still going to wear it and be proud I've done it. Next one will look better. On the top I have about 5 more rows on one sleeve and 15 on the other, weave in a few ends and I'll post a picture...of the top that is! LOL going to take a break from it and work on my socks now.


sounds great Gwennie == I worried about the stripe on mine too, but wear it anyway and my sister and dil both say they really like it - both would tell me if it made me look too wide. (ask me how I know they would??? :roll: :shock: looking forward to seeing the picture. I loved Julies top. any way, I am tired tonight - opened a new very good workshop and it had 42 people sign up in the first 2 hours, so pretty busy. Can't believe the interest since January 1st. thanks to people like darowil, with help from zoe and daralene. I am really enjoying finally taking a course for me -- Shirley


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm glad to be back for sure!! Won't be on a lot but I am going to try to catch up on last weeks post for sure. 
Julie, I am so glad that you finally got to talk with Fale, I know that was an answered prayer for sure!! Keeping you close in my thoughts and prayers for sure!
Pup, take it easy and just do what the doctors suggest, it isn't easy I know for sure, but it makes for a better (and hopefully shorter) recoup from the procedure! 
All the wonderful pictures that have been posted, I'm green with envy on the socks, the shawls and most of all the baby picture, such a sweetie pie for sure!
I only have one doctor appointment this coming week, which is a blessing, I think I've seen the doctors more since I got out of the hospital than while I was there everyday!! But my latest test showed great improvements and I was even given the go ahead that I can go get my hair cut!! They didn't want me that exposed to chemicals and such and my hair grows like a weed, it's horrible :shock: 
Gwen, I don't know if you had the weather we did today, but we have about an inch of snow on the ground (or had) it is melting now and will most likely be gone by mid morning if not sooner! I took a few pictures earlier and will try to post one. The flakes were huge and wet, I'm used to dry snow, powder really, so this was really strange to see. 
I have been working on a watch cap for Daniel, but somehow I got messed up in the ribbing, C volunteered to frog it back for me, I should have watched her as she completely ripped it all back :roll: Oh well, I'll have plenty of time to work on it tomorrow. I'm sure the tv will be on watching all the Super Bowl hype as soon as she wakes up and will be on till the game is over! We have a couple of friends coming over to watch the game and have some "football" food with us. I'm making a casserole that I found on one of the web sites, calls for crushed tortilla chips on the bottom layer, a can of chili then you put hot dogs rolled in either flour or corn tortillas top that with a bit of cheese, then add another can of chili more cheese and put in the oven for about 20 to 30 min. Sounded quick and easy to make and we love hot dogs. Also having some guacamole, of course Rotel and Velvetta cheese dip, C will make some of this of course and have to have Mom's favorites of the little sausages cooked in a slow cooker with a combination of grape jelly and bar-b-q sauce. My friends are bringing some wings and who knows what all else  I'm sure we will have friends stop in throughout the day, Sundays seem to be a day of the revolving door around here lately. C has been fretting about what to have for pop in guests, but most come with some type of cake or pie or cookies, so we just put on a pot of tea or have some coffee. 
Well, I've written another novel and I do need to get out of this chair and back to my bed. I've missed everyone so much, just know that I have been thinking about you all!
Bunch of Hugs, Much Love and Lots of Prayers for all my KTP friends and family,
Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> NanaCaren, prayers and hugs for Spencer and the whole family, I certainly hope his recovery is swift.
> 
> Julie, so glad that today is brighter, although cloudy, for you.
> 
> I had planned to stay home all day other than the run, well walk actually, for meat, but ended up going with DH to stepmothers to rewrap his finger and it turned into a couple hour thing. I cooked lunch for everyone while I was there and did a bit of cleaning. I am staying home tomorrow, I am staying home tomorrow... If I say it often enough it will happen?. lol :hunf:


Thank you for your prayers. I too am hoping for a swift recovery for him.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Caren, have been praying for Spencer's recovery and wisdom for family and those treating him. Ohio Joy
> ...


I don't know, I think she will be happy to have him fully recover.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have an url dollie - guess what you get when you click pickles.com - pickles of course. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


That's funny Sam.
While I was working, I would add sites to my 'favorites',
and today decided to go thru the sites. 
http://www.pickles.no/close-cables-sweater/
This is where I found these patterns...FREE!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Caren, have been praying for Spencer's recovery and wisdom for family and those treating him. Ohio Joy
> ...


You bet!!!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


Don't get me wrong!
Most important thing is for Spencer to get right!
But sometimes!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DollieD said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > Junelouise said:
> ...


I knew what you meant. I think there should be too but.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

DollieD said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > Junelouise said:
> ...


Yes, want him to fully recover, but that is a serious condition from a supplement. I would be calling the lawyer and asking advice.

June


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Got Spring fever yesterday and bought stock, kale, bleeding heart, dahlias and a tall pink plant I love but can't think of the name of. They need to be transplanted today.
> 
> Spring fever is spreading, Sassafras. Today on the Irish Sea coast of Co Down, Ireland it is about 0C and with a milky blue sky. Just the perfect winter day in the cottage gardenand with the snowdrops in flower as well as some hellebores. My honeybees aren't yet flying but they're eating some fondant and looking perked up. It'll be some time before I can consider Dahlias and the like. I hope to sow some of the vegetable seed that can germinate at about 5C. Usually a bit of a gamble but well worth it for early leaves of lamb's lettuce, beetroot and perhaps spinach. Affectionately.


I think I'm about a month from the hellebores' blooming.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm with you, Pammie, the okra cupcake recipe seems like a waste of perfectly good okra--better tasted with tomatoes, garlic, onions and peppers all sauteed together. Phew!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lately I've gotten hooked on watching reruns of Westerns I watched as a child/teen on TV; Bonanza, High Chaparell, (sp) Dr Quinn Medicine Woman, Little House on the Prairie, The Big Valley etc. Really enjoying them.


Gweniepooh, tell me you notice the beautiful shawl that the write of the new paper wears on Dr Quinn Medicine Women. I watch the whole series when I retired. I have been watching for some one to meantion them and no one has. Sure would like to have some of those pattern, Love them. Want every one in need of pray I am there for you. I do not know if I would be doing so good if it was not for other pray. I finished the bonnet and booties for our unborn great grand child to be bury in. Told Mommy the blanket and dress would follow this month. Love you folks. Betty


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> This is my first tea party. It's so nice. You can feel the warmth and caring as you read the posts.


What great socks those are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

many people have mentioned Fale and me, while I have been out.
pup lover
Tessadele
Poledra [Kaye]
Marianne
and not least Rookie Retiree
All of you have been so kind, to us at this difficult time- the latest word is that he may come home in April. I am presuming they intend a visit only, but hope to be able to talk the situation through. I will try to ring again, myself late tonight.
Betulove, I am not quite sure I have read your post right, you are mourning a great grandchild? So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Marianne818 Your house sound like mind and I will not say I am one bit sorry. We have a curve sofa and one side is cover for the dogs. I have bags of knitting around my chair and I will be glad to entertain you. Coffee can be brewed in a moment and thier is home made cookie and cake to be had. I did dust the living room yesterday. Husband sleep till noon work second shift. So my sleep and routine not what it should be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I need help please, I'm doing socks and every pattern I've ever done before had all turning heel rows laid out, this one just says this:
Turn
Heel:
(12-­&#8208;14-­&#8208;12)
to
be
knitted.
Row 1: Sl1 purlwise, K22, SSK, K1 turn.

Row 2: Sl1 purlwise, P9, P2TOG, P1, turn.

This leaves 12 St.unknitted on both sides.

Row 3: Sl1 Purlwise, K10, SSK, K1, turn.

Row 4 and further to be knitted as before.

In the end 24 stitches will remain on needle.

So my question is, do I just repeat those 3 rows over until I only have 24 stitches?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> found this on facebook


It's so true.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Lurker My grandson wife is caring a child that is missing some chromosone. She is in the 27 week and the ultra sound has told them she has sist on the brain and hole in her heart. We are Christain and abortion on the baby is out of the question. She is (Roselie) very much alive now and doing tap dancing in mommy stomach. If she goes full term she might pass during birth or with in hours after. I am 70 and I have never heard of such. God is good and we will learn from this I know, but it is a bitter pill to shallow.
My heart is bleeding for ddil and the family. I have not felt the baby move. My grand son say do not grieve for us yet for she very much alive now. Hope you can read this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Betulove said:


> Lurker My grandson wife is caring a child that is missing some chromosone. She is in the 27 week and the ultra sound has told them she has sist on the brain and hole in her heart. We are Christain and abortion on the baby is out of the question. She is (Roselie) very much alive now and doing tap dancing in mommy stomach. If she goes full term she might pass during birth or with in hours after. I am 70 and I have never heard of such. God is good and we will learn from this I know, but it is a bitter pill to shallow.
> My heart is bleeding for ddil and the family. I have not felt the baby move. My grand son say do not grieve for us yet for she very much alive now. Hope you can read this.


Or you may have a miracle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Betulove, Praying for a miracle for your family, I believe they happen when we least expect them but badly need them. 
Hugs


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Betulove, I will also pray for a miracle.

I am going to my mom's tomorrow, so I'll be checking in late. I hope everyone has a good day/night. Hugs to all, and good night!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I have the heel figured out, I just needed a 2nd glass of wine and my brain suddenly shifted into gear. lol...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I have the heel figured out, I just needed a 2nd glass of wine and my brain suddenly shifted into gear. lol...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's what heidi hopes to do when she goes back in a couple of weeks. we are just kind of in a holding pattern until we are 100% sure one way or another.

sam



Junelouise said:


> Sam:
> I personally would agree with the nurse and hospital that said it was a boy. Tests can be mistaken. I would check with the hospital records or even the nurse and confirm which is correct(unless this has already been done). The lab in the hospital when I was having my second child had my blood type down as A when I am an O. The doctor made me whip out my blood donor card to verify it as he didn't believe me!
> 
> June
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my friends always said my house looked well lived in.

sam



darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > DD has been a gem at helping wiuth the housework while I still can't completely use my hand but I will always have clutter. Clean but cluttered! If that 2nd shift ever shows up feel freed to send them my way! LOL
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the color shirley - would make a great sweater.

sam

or scarf


Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- haven't had a chance to drop in for tea for a couple of days.
> 
> I just wanted to publicly thank Darowil for the shop workshop, Angora1 too.
> 
> here is my 3rd sock made of Drops Delight yarn. The purple matches the yarn I received from Ranji- couldn't resist it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you marianne - glad you are taking it easy - and that the labs are coming back with good news.

still sending you bushels of healing energy

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I'm glad to be back for sure!! Won't be on a lot but I am going to try to catch up on last weeks post for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks dollie - that looks like a great sweater and a great knit - hope to see a picture of it when you are finished.

sam



DollieD said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > do you have an url dollie - guess what you get when you click pickles.com - pickles of course. lol
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually i was thinking it was a waste of a perfectly good cup cake.

sam



jheiens said:


> I'm with you, Pammie, the okra cupcake recipe seems like a waste of perfectly good okra--better tasted with tomatoes, garlic, onions and peppers all sauteed together. Phew!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the haul we made yesterday at Brown Sheep Wool, the yarn in the bag goes with the pattern, the other is mine for a cowl or something.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry for the loss of your great grandchild - hugs and healing energy to you and the parents.

sam



Betulove said:


> [ I finished the bonnet and booties for our unborn great grand child to be bury in. Told Mommy the blanket and dress would follow this month. Love you folks. Betty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very good julie - and very true.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> found this on facebook


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

miracles do happen - especially when we least expect them. praying for a good ending to this.

sam



Betulove said:


> Lurker My grandson wife is caring a child that is missing some chromosone. She is in the 27 week and the ultra sound has told them she has sist on the brain and hole in her heart. We are Christain and abortion on the baby is out of the question. She is (Roselie) very much alive now and doing tap dancing in mommy stomach. If she goes full term she might pass during birth or with in hours after. I am 70 and I have never heard of such. God is good and we will learn from this I know, but it is a bitter pill to shallow.
> My heart is bleeding for ddil and the family. I have not felt the baby move. My grand son say do not grieve for us yet for she very much alive now. Hope you can read this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great colors poledra - they should be fun to knit with.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Here's the haul we made yesterday at Brown Sheep Wool, the yarn in the bag goes with the pattern, the other is mine for a cowl or something.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very good julie - and very true.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


it is odd the things that crop up on facebook, some more worthwhile than others!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is not especially good- but this is the Swiss Darned motif that I did recently, for my friend Audrey, who knitted the stretch and grow.
Audrey recently had a serious break at her elbow- so this was rather a labour for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the haul we made yesterday at Brown Sheep Wool, the yarn in the bag goes with the pattern, the other is mine for a cowl or something.


You must post the finished articles! The yarn has beautiful colours- do you think it will be variegated, or a 'self striper'?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful work Julie, the lamb is adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the haul we made yesterday at Brown Sheep Wool, the yarn in the bag goes with the pattern, the other is mine for a cowl or something.
> ...


Not sure, I think it's stripping, but it's handpaint, and it's their seconds that they sell but they all look pretty darn good to me. Can't wait to go back. I'll start Stepmothers sweater on Tues or Wed probably, I need to get a longer US 9 circular needle, I'm going to try working front and back in the round so I don't have to seam. I'll be sure to post pics for sure. :-o


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I think I'm heading to bed, DH headed that way about an hour ago. Have a great night/morning all, see you in the a.m.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful work Julie, the lamb is adorable.


The motif comes from an ancient Patons book- Audrey has been hoarding patterns for decades- my treasured 'Mon Tricot' dictionary of 1300 stitches' is a gift from her, as is my steel plate which I use with magnets to keep my place in complex patterns, such as my Travelling Vine design I am working up for the workshop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


She is a lucky Step-Mother, but she has been good to you too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The dogs are so enjoying the cool of the evening, I have not had the heart to bring them in yet. I am waiting up to make a call to Fale. Lupe was working overtime today, not sure where Fale has been.

well as I seem to be here solo, like America is asleep, and it is about Sunday lunch in the UK- I might as well draw the curtains close up the house, and head to bed too


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> This is my first tea party. It's so nice. You can feel the warmth and caring as you read the posts.


Hello Bobglory. That is how I felt, when I discovered the tea party about a month ago, having become a KP-er at the end of last year. The world is a better place for the tea-party as it draws people who take the time to care for others and regardless of our geographical location, we have our dear Sam pouring tea and passing the milk jug. Hear from you soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The dogs are so enjoying the cool of the evening, I have not had the heart to bring them in yet. I am waiting up to make a call to Fale. Lupe was working overtime today, not sure where Fale has been.
> 
> well as I seem to be here solo, like America is asleep, and it is about Sunday lunch in the UK- I might as well draw the curtains close up the house, and head to bed too


when I wrote that it was actually closer to breakfast in the UK- I was forgetting and muddling the calculation I make for Sam. 10-15 at night here- and I just got straight through to Fale- so thank goodness after all this anxiety I now have two phone numbers correct. It is always so good to hear him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Betulove said:


> Lurker My grandson wife is caring a child that is missing some chromosone. She is in the 27 week and the ultra sound has told them she has sist on the brain and hole in her heart. We are Christain and abortion on the baby is out of the question. She is (Roselie) very much alive now and doing tap dancing in mommy stomach. If she goes full term she might pass during birth or with in hours after. I am 70 and I have never heard of such. God is good and we will learn from this I know, but it is a bitter pill to shallow.
> My heart is bleeding for ddil and the family. I have not felt the baby move. My grand son say do not grieve for us yet for she very much alive now. Hope you can read this.


How hard must it be going f=through a pregnancy knowing htat the baby won't survive? Hard to know whether better to know or get the shcok at birth. Imagine going through labout not knowing whether you will ever hold you're living baby, but that it will not be long. God can a nd does work miracles- but certaintly not always. But God has some plan for this a knowledge which will help with the grieving, but not stop it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Glad you seem to be getting to talk to Fale more easilly now. It seems that the time for Fale coming over to you is getting further and further away- but currently you are sounding happier about it- is that right?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad you seem to be getting to talk to Fale more easilly now. It seems that the time for Fale coming over to you is getting further and further away- but currently you are sounding happier about it- is that right?


As long as I know he is genuinely happy being with the family, I can cope if I can maintain contact. It was when it felt that they were hiding him away, that I was starting really to mistrust what was happening. I feel he will be far happier with this arrangement rather than having to go into a home. Hopefully we will get into a pattern of visiting. I am fairly certain he will have to come back to New Zealand and re-enter on the correct visa. I feel a bit guilty-my life is so much easier just looking after the dogs. Last year was a serious struggle to keep going. Much of the time he was angry at the world and himself. It seems the elderly uncle in Samoa is still clinging to this existence.

It seems like the download of the photos was going to give the world access to all my files NOT safe! so I have deleted them. I will have to see if I can share them some other way! Problem was the file came through 'zipped'.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Dear drinkers of tea and munchers of muffins. May I share the little story of my dishcloth? Since discovering KP at the end of last year, I've seen photographs of beautifully-knitted dish cloths and wash cloths, many in cheerful colours, with motifs such as a Christmas tree or Dalek and made primarily by knitters in US. Being intrigued, I asked my friend in Tennessee if the cloths were decorative or functional. She assured me that they should be used throughout the home and that many people made them, in part to add personality to their domestic textiles. Last week on KP, there was a discussion about the most appropriate yarn for the cloths. Vegetable fibres were preferred with non-mercerised cotton a favourite. 'I'll have a go', I thought and on Thursday, when doing a basic shop in my local cut-price supermarket (milk, bananas, you know the drill), there was space-dyed, non-mercerised worsted-weight cotton in the sale section at £1/300g. I pounced! Last night, I knitted a pretty, diamond-shaped cloth in the traditional garter stitch, in shades of blue and green and I'm so pleased. This little cloth has connected me with many others who do the same and it has opened up a new world of household knitting. Oh the possibilities! Everything from pot holders to king-sized bedspreads - and gifts! I've been knitting for over 60 years and I've tackled many techniques but the simplicity of that little cloth has brought all of you so close to me. My thanks to everyone who showed their work for you have made a beneficial contribution. Once I have a new card-reader for my camera, I'll do my best to show a photo of my darling dishcloth!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you seem to be getting to talk to Fale more easilly now. It seems that the time for Fale coming over to you is getting further and further away- but currently you are sounding happier about it- is that right?
> ...


While feeling guilty about the easier life is not surprising it is unnecessary- after all distress you have just been through when you weren't sure if the family were doing things for his benefit or theirs show s that the motivation behind the decision is Fales best and it is a huge plus that it in many ways it si good for you too. Th etime was coming wasn't it when he was going to end up in ahome if he stayed in NZ? And this is much better for him- just harder in some ways for you with him being so far away.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Caren praying for your family.
> 
> Julie, so glad that you have heard from Fale. It always helps to hear voices of the ones we love, its very reassuring. I love all of the pictures you have posted! You and Fale are a very good looking couple!
> 
> ...


So glad that you're feeling able to write a 'book' for us! :lol: Always good to hear from you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear drinkers of tea and munchers of muffins. May I share the little story of my dishcloth? Since discovering KP at the end of last year, I've seen photographs of beautifully-knitted dish cloths and wash cloths, many in cheerful colours, with motifs such as a Christmas tree or Dalek and made primarily by knitters in US. Being intrigued, I asked my friend in Tennessee if the cloths were decorative or functional. She assured me that they should be used throughout the home and that many people made them, in part to add personality to their domestic textiles. Last week on KP, there was a discussion about the most appropriate yarn for the cloths. Vegetable fibres were preferred with non-mercerised cotton a favourite. 'I'll have a go', I thought and on Thursday, when doing a basic shop in my local cut-price supermarket (milk, bananas, you know the drill), there was space-dyed, non-mercerised worsted-weight cotton in the sale section at £1/300g. I pounced! Last night, I knitted a pretty, diamond-shaped cloth in the traditional garter stitch, in shades of blue and green and I'm so pleased. This little cloth has connected me with many others who do the same and it has opened up a new world of household knitting. Oh the possibilities! Everything from pot holders to king-sized bedspreads - and gifts! I've been knitting for over 60 years and I've tackled many techniques but the simplicity of that little cloth has brought all of you so close to me. My thanks to everyone who showed their work for you have made a beneficial contribution. Once I have a new card-reader for my camera, I'll do my best to show a photo of my darling dishcloth!


Wow that was cheap- lots of dishcloths in there! Be interesting to see how you like it to use and with washing etc. i've done one and it does look much nicer- and washes fairly well, though it has a lot of white which is maybe not the best colour!.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear drinkers of tea and munchers of muffins. May I share the little story of my dishcloth? Since discovering KP at the end of last year, I've seen photographs of beautifully-knitted dish cloths and wash cloths, many in cheerful colours, with motifs such as a Christmas tree or Dalek and made primarily by knitters in US. Being intrigued, I asked my friend in Tennessee if the cloths were decorative or functional. She assured me that they should be used throughout the home and that many people made them, in part to add personality to their domestic textiles. Last week on KP, there was a discussion about the most appropriate yarn for the cloths. Vegetable fibres were preferred with non-mercerised cotton a favourite. 'I'll have a go', I thought and on Thursday, when doing a basic shop in my local cut-price supermarket (milk, bananas, you know the drill), there was space-dyed, non-mercerised worsted-weight cotton in the sale section at £1/300g. I pounced! Last night, I knitted a pretty, diamond-shaped cloth in the traditional garter stitch, in shades of blue and green and I'm so pleased. This little cloth has connected me with many others who do the same and it has opened up a new world of household knitting. Oh the possibilities! Everything from pot holders to king-sized bedspreads - and gifts! I've been knitting for over 60 years and I've tackled many techniques but the simplicity of that little cloth has brought all of you so close to me. My thanks to everyone who showed their work for you have made a beneficial contribution. Once I have a new card-reader for my camera, I'll do my best to show a photo of my darling dishcloth!


Excellent with cotton-have not thought of a use for my acrylic test pieces- may be Shirley has some ideas about that as she has to use a lot of acrylic [problems with wool fibres] They wash up beautifully, although more floppy, but for the dishes and wash cloths that is not a major problem. I am making a set of 'hot pads' from a lovely variegated cotton, to Sam's swirl [short rows] pattern.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Betulove said:


> Lurker My grandson wife is caring a child that is missing some chromosone. She is in the 27 week and the ultra sound has told them she has sist on the brain and hole in her heart. We are Christain and abortion on the baby is out of the question. She is (Roselie) very much alive now and doing tap dancing in mommy stomach. If she goes full term she might pass during birth or with in hours after. I am 70 and I have never heard of such. God is good and we will learn from this I know, but it is a bitter pill to shallow.
> My heart is bleeding for ddil and the family. I have not felt the baby move. My grand son say do not grieve for us yet for she very much alive now. Hope you can read this.


How awful for you all. Keeping you and the family in my thoughts.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Dear drinkers of tea and munchers of muffins. May I share the little story of my dishcloth? Since discovering KP at the end of last year, I've seen photographs of beautifully-knitted dish cloths and wash cloths, many in cheerful colours, with motifs such as a Christmas tree or Dalek and made primarily by knitters in US. Being intrigued, I asked my friend in Tennessee if the cloths were decorative or functional. She assured me that they should be used throughout the home and that many people made them, in part to add personality to their domestic textiles. Last week on KP, there was a discussion about the most appropriate yarn for the cloths. Vegetable fibres were preferred with non-mercerised cotton a favourite. 'I'll have a go', I thought and on Thursday, when doing a basic shop in my local cut-price supermarket (milk, bananas, you know the drill), there was space-dyed, non-mercerised worsted-weight cotton in the sale section at £1/300g. I pounced! Last night, I knitted a pretty, diamond-shaped cloth in the traditional garter stitch, in shades of blue and green and I'm so pleased. This little cloth has connected me with many others who do the same and it has opened up a new world of household knitting. Oh the possibilities! Everything from pot holders to king-sized bedspreads - and gifts! I've been knitting for over 60 years and I've tackled many techniques but the simplicity of that little cloth has brought all of you so close to me. My thanks to everyone who showed their work for you have made a beneficial contribution. Once I have a new card-reader for my camera, I'll do my best to show a photo of my darling dishcloth!
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Dear drinkers of tea and munchers of muffins. May I share the little story of my dishcloth? Since discovering KP at the end of last year, I've seen photographs of beautifully-knitted dish cloths and wash cloths, many in cheerful colours, with motifs such as a Christmas tree or Dalek and made primarily by knitters in US. Being intrigued, I asked my friend in Tennessee if the cloths were decorative or functional. She assured me that they should be used throughout the home and that many people made them, in part to add personality to their domestic textiles. Last week on KP, there was a discussion about the most appropriate yarn for the cloths. Vegetable fibres were preferred with non-mercerised cotton a favourite. 'I'll have a go', I thought and on Thursday, when doing a basic shop in my local cut-price supermarket (milk, bananas, you know the drill), there was space-dyed, non-mercerised worsted-weight cotton in the sale section at £1/300g. I pounced! Last night, I knitted a pretty, diamond-shaped cloth in the traditional garter stitch, in shades of blue and green and I'm so pleased. This little cloth has connected me with many others who do the same and it has opened up a new world of household knitting. Oh the possibilities! Everything from pot holders to king-sized bedspreads - and gifts! I've been knitting for over 60 years and I've tackled many techniques but the simplicity of that little cloth has brought all of you so close to me. My thanks to everyone who showed their work for you have made a beneficial contribution. Once I have a new card-reader for my camera, I'll do my best to show a photo of my darling dishcloth!
> ...


Terrific value. They also have a pink and white colour combination as well as one in shades of lavender so I'll but these too. Imagine! Six cloths for £1, as each needs just under 50g. I know they'll discolour but they'll add sparkle to my kitchen and those of family and friends. All smiles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


mmmmm, that was what motivated my initial suggestion- because people were starting to urge me to have him in a home- I had been through that one with my Mother- but I was so much younger then- only 38, and able to take on a lot more. Mum's last words to me were to say how much she admired and respected me for all that I undertook to do. I found her dead in the bath about half an hour later.The first time I had ever had to deal with a death, other than an animal [pet, food or dissection]. But one gets there. But in my initial panic I dialled 999, as I had been taught as a youngster in Scotland, where as here you have to dial 111 for emergency. We had Mum in the house with us, Maori style, with the assistance of two wonderful older ladies, sleeping in her bedroom on mattesses on the floor- all of us 'keeping her warm' until we put her into her coffin. And she was ready to go for the church service. At this point a whole other circumstance occurred but I won't embark on that tale just now.
My friends here have been concerned at how my caring for Fale was taking over my whole life. If only his family were not all relocating to Australia...
Having the phone connection is making it a lot easier- now all I need is Eli's number and I should be set.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The dogs are so enjoying the cool of the evening, I have not had the heart to bring them in yet. I am waiting up to make a call to Fale. Lupe was working overtime today, not sure where Fale has been.
> 
> well as I seem to be here solo, like America is asleep, and it is about Sunday lunch in the UK- I might as well draw the curtains close up the house, and head to bed too


Goodnight Julie! BTW I was just wondering how do you pronounce Fale's name? Does it rhyme with pale, or valley?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The dogs are so enjoying the cool of the evening, I have not had the heart to bring them in yet. I am waiting up to make a call to Fale. Lupe was working overtime today, not sure where Fale has been.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not especially good- but this is the Swiss Darned motif that I did recently, for my friend Audrey, who knitted the stretch and grow.
> Audrey recently had a serious break at her elbow- so this was rather a labour for her.


Julie that is a darling sweater set.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The dogs are so enjoying the cool of the evening, I have not had the heart to bring them in yet. I am waiting up to make a call to Fale. Lupe was working overtime today, not sure where Fale has been.
> ...


It is more like valet in the French!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > It is not especially good- but this is the Swiss Darned motif that I did recently, for my friend Audrey, who knitted the stretch and grow.
> ...


I will pass your compliment on to my friend Audrey, I have almost persuaded her to sign up to KP- her daughter who lives with her has just bought a laptop, but Audrey has not really sussed out computing yet!
I know I am up late- but you have to be VERY early Sandy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


So glad this is beginning to work out for you both, Julie. Don't feel guilty over it, you've obviously got Fale's best interests at heart, but you have to look after yourself too - you'll be no use to anyone if you get ill. I know what it's like to look after someone whose faculties are going (I looked after my mum too) and it is very, very hard. Take care.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

It is 4:15 am here I have finally caught up. I have been falling asleep with computer in my lap again. It was a long day. Glenn and I went shopping and then we went in the hot tub ( the sun never did show itself yesterday). After the hot tub I finally moved the fish in the 2nd aquarium back to one (since I lost my big shark while away in December). They seem to be happy back in the original aquarium. Then I started to read all the posts and nodding off. I think I will say goodnight and go crawl in bed for a few hours.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just for the record, Sam, it is still sowing here--very fine flakes, but still coming down at 7 AM.

Have a good rest and I'll check back in after church.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> many people have mentioned Fale and me, while I have been out.
> pup lover
> Tessadele
> Poledra [Kaye]
> ...


I so love your avatar picture!!! And the pictures that you posted of Fale of course, love the barefoot one ;-) You both make such a handsome couple, handsome gentleman and a beautiful lady :thumbup: 
My dear friend, you are always in my thoughts C and Mom think of you and others as if you live around the corner at times. 
We are trying to set up a daily routine for me since my other went out the door with all the new restrictions. The neighbors are going to help with all the heavier yard chores (when the time comes) I will be allowed to ride my lawn tractor to mow, but not to push a mower. (our yard is basically smooth and what bumps we have I avoid anyway ;-) ) I have to have a set time for exercise, I can't start it as yet but do have to plan that in. My problem is the time on here, LOL  :lol:  :roll: One of the meds is messing with my eyesight, that is the main reason I am not coming on. The print is hard for me to read as it is blurry. I am going to have to have glasses, but was suggested I wait a bit longer to see if any of this will repair after I am taken off the meds. Cindi will come in and read for me if she is not busy but she is in process of starting a blog and opening an Etsy shop to sell her miniature doll furniture and accessories. 
Sorry, again I rattle on and on..the eyes are blurring so I mush shut this down. C is still asleep, I love the quiet of the mornings, a scattering of snow still remains but that will melt away as the sun rises higher in the sky. When I lived in Little Rock, AR, we would call this "snow tire and daffodil season"   :lol: 
Have a wonderful day, I'll check back as I can through out the day.
Loves, Hugs and Prayers to all my wonderful KTP friends and family!!
M.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have noticed the shawl. In fact I find myself noticing more and more people knitting on shows or people on tv wearing what looks like hand knit items.

I am so sorry to hear that you have a great-grand child expected to pass away. That is so heartbreaking. I can only imagine how much your knitting the burial items must mean to the family. My prayers are are for being said for you and your family. Miracles do happen and perhaps there will be one



Betulove said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Lately I've gotten hooked on watching reruns of Westerns I watched as a child/teen on TV; Bonanza, High Chaparell, (sp) Dr Quinn Medicine Woman, Little House on the Prairie, The Big Valley etc. Really enjoying them.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the yarn! Thanks for posting the picture'



Poledra65 said:


> Here's the haul we made yesterday at Brown Sheep Wool, the yarn in the bag goes with the pattern, the other is mine for a cowl or something.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie the sweater is adorable. Glad you have been able to talk to Fale lately and April will be here before you know it. That doesn't lessen the ache of missing him but as my DH reminds me the time apart is just as important as the time together. Makes us appreciate each other more. As always you are in my prayers for comfort and good health.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful set, lurker 2/
Looks comfy, warm and full of love.
bet


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > many people have mentioned Fale and me, while I have been out.
> ...


Always great to hear from you, Marianne.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Keeping Spencer and the family in our prayers, you and yours are always in our prayers here :thumbup:[/quote]

So glad to hear from you, Marianne. How are you? Hope you are continuing getting your strength back and the soreness is gradually getting better.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have noticed the shawl. In fact I find myself noticing more and more people knitting on shows or people on tv wearing what looks like hand knit items.
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> On Private Practice recently (my DS downloads it for me from the US) Addison was wearing a beautiful grey top that looked as though it was hand knitted. Did anyone else see it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > many people have mentioned Fale and me, while I have been out.
> ...


Dear Marianne, Thank you! He is a looker, isn't he? Thank you for the compliment! [It all depends on the angle]. Normally I take a lousy photo.
I am sorry to hear of the eyesight problems, and sincerely hope they will improve when you can be weaned off the meds. Maybe your boys could get you onto one of the systems they use for the vision impaired. the only one I know is called Dragon- that would allow you computer time- do you have to share with C, or does she have her own computer? I do hope it is not shared! [she will be busy with the Blog and the Etsy business.] I am sure we are all waiting for your next 'installment' lots of love and HUGS and prayers for you too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie the sweater is adorable. Glad you have been able to talk to Fale lately and April will be here before you know it. That doesn't lessen the ache of missing him but as my DH reminds me the time apart is just as important as the time together. Makes us appreciate each other more. As always you are in my prayers for comfort and good health.


I will be sure to tell Audrey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Beautiful set, lurker 2/
> Looks comfy, warm and full of love.
> bet


Thank you, bet! I do hope you join us often!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm glad to be back for sure!! Won't be on a lot but I am going to try to catch up on last weeks post for sure.
> Julie, I am so glad that you finally got to talk with Fale, I know that was an answered prayer for sure!! Keeping you close in my thoughts and prayers for sure!
> Pup, take it easy and just do what the doctors suggest, it isn't easy I know for sure, but it makes for a better (and hopefully shorter) recoup from the procedure!
> All the wonderful pictures that have been posted, I'm green with envy on the socks, the shawls and most of all the baby picture, such a sweetie pie for sure!
> ...


Thanks for the update on your 'doings', Marianne. I'll have a quiet Sun. as always...No football for me. And no friends that are addicted!
Glad everything is going so well.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora said:
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- haven't had a chance to drop in for tea for a couple of days.
> 
> I just wanted to publicly thank Darowil for the shop workshop, Angora1 too.
> 
> here is my 3rd sock made of Drops Delight yarn. The purple matches the yarn I received from Ranji- couldn't resist it.


Lovely, Shirley. I'm such a slow knitter...have two prs of socks started. But my great-niece is expecting and I'm crocheting a baby afghan so that will tie me up for a while.
JuneK


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Another thought:

I use some of the cheapy ' reader' glasses from drug stores, etcc , since my dr did some foolish things to make my 300.00 ones nearly useless 18 months ago.

one pair stays near my PC so I can see the screen.
Another is in the "reading room, library;" where I also use the throne, john loo ,[ my bathroom, as I read there, being trained at the 3 holer, eons ago.
It relaxes me then and all things go more smoothly.
I keep my expensive ones at my chair for reading and knitting, crocheting.

Hte reading ones are often the ones to sit low on the nose.
My 2 cents,,
bet

good success w/ the physical needs too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Betulove said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker My grandson wife is caring a child that is missing some chromosone. She is in the 27 week and the ultra sound has told them she has sist on the brain and hole in her heart. We are Christain and abortion on the baby is out of the question. She is (Roselie) very much alive now and doing tap dancing in mommy stomach. If she goes full term she might pass during birth or with in hours after. I am 70 and I have never heard of such. God is good and we will learn from this I know, but it is a bitter pill to shallow.
> ...


I, too, am praying for a miracle. And know they happen everyday! Praying for your strength during this difficult time and, of course, the parents!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not especially good- but this is the Swiss Darned motif that I did recently, for my friend Audrey, who knitted the stretch and grow.
> Audrey recently had a serious break at her elbow- so this was rather a labour for her.


So darling, Julie. When the sweater is blocked, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at how wonderful it will look.
I'm sure your friend appreciated you doing this for her.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > It is not especially good- but this is the Swiss Darned motif that I did recently, for my friend Audrey, who knitted the stretch and grow.
> ...


had not thought to block it - must try that!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm in Junek camp for football.
Was horrified decades ago seeing the hard banging into other teams guys.
and lately some are agreeing as to the head injury . Still i expect hte games will go on long after I am outta here.
I have gotten more unable to tolerate the pains of such sport as I age.]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purplelady said:


> I'm in Junek camp for football.
> Was horrified decades ago seeing the hard banging into other teams guys.
> and lately some are agreeing as to the head injury . Still i expect hte games will go on long after I am outta here.
> I have gotten more unable to tolerate the pains of such sport as I age.]


Boxing and wrestling are the 'sports' that get me.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear drinkers of tea and munchers of muffins. May I share the little story of my dishcloth? Since discovering KP at the end of last year, I've seen photographs of beautifully-knitted dish cloths and wash cloths, many in cheerful colours, with motifs such as a Christmas tree or Dalek and made primarily by knitters in US. Being intrigued, I asked my friend in Tennessee if the cloths were decorative or functional. She assured me that they should be used throughout the home and that many people made them, in part to add personality to their domestic textiles. Last week on KP, there was a discussion about the most appropriate yarn for the cloths. Vegetable fibres were preferred with non-mercerised cotton a favourite. 'I'll have a go', I thought and on Thursday, when doing a basic shop in my local cut-price supermarket (milk, bananas, you know the drill), there was space-dyed, non-mercerised worsted-weight cotton in the sale section at £1/300g. I pounced! Last night, I knitted a pretty, diamond-shaped cloth in the traditional garter stitch, in shades of blue and green and I'm so pleased. This little cloth has connected me with many others who do the same and it has opened up a new world of household knitting. Oh the possibilities! Everything from pot holders to king-sized bedspreads - and gifts! I've been knitting for over 60 years and I've tackled many techniques but the simplicity of that little cloth has brought all of you so close to me. My thanks to everyone who showed their work for you have made a beneficial contribution. Once I have a new card-reader for my camera, I'll do my best to show a photo of my darling dishcloth!


Isn't it amazing how such a little thing that we make can bring so much pleasure!? Is the pattern you used the one for the diagonal dish cloth? I used that pattern to make a baby afghan...it was very simple since it was all knit but, with no challenge, it seemed to take forever to knit something that big. I love making small things that I can finish quickly since I'm such a slow knitter.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I'm so glad you're easier about this arrangement. Don't you dare feel guilty because it makes your life easier!!!! It sounds like Fale is very much contented to be there. I know you wish you could have him with you..but since it wasn't really good for either of you, perhaps this is the best with frequent visits as you can afford!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I am feeling much more comfortable with the situation, and it is good to be reassured that he is OK!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I so love your avatar picture!!! And the pictures that you posted of Fale of course, love the barefoot one ;-) You both make such a handsome couple, handsome gentleman and a beautiful lady :thumbup: 
My dear friend, you are always in my thoughts C and Mom think of you and others as if you live around the corner at times. 
We are trying to set up a daily routine for me since my other went out the door with all the new restrictions. The neighbors are going to help with all the heavier yard chores (when the time comes) I will be allowed to ride my lawn tractor to mow, but not to push a mower. (our yard is basically smooth and what bumps we have I avoid anyway ;-) ) I have to have a set time for exercise, I can't start it as yet but do have to plan that in. My problem is the time on here, LOL  :lol:  :roll: One of the meds is messing with my eyesight, that is the main reason I am not coming on. The print is hard for me to read as it is blurry. I am going to have to have glasses, but was suggested I wait a bit longer to see if any of this will repair after I am taken off the meds. Cindi will come in and read for me if she is not busy but she is in process of starting a blog and opening an Etsy shop to sell her miniature doll furniture and accessories. 
Sorry, again I rattle on and on..the eyes are blurring so I mush shut this down. C is still asleep, I love the quiet of the mornings, a scattering of snow still remains but that will melt away as the sun rises higher in the sky. When I lived in Little Rock, AR, we would call this "snow tire and daffodil season"   :lol: 
Have a wonderful day, I'll check back as I can through out the day.
Loves, Hugs and Prayers to all my wonderful KTP friends and family!!
M.[/quote]

So glad to hear from you. I know it's distressing to have yours sight so skewed! But hopefully, that will resolve itself after coming off medication. It's great that you have great friends that will help with yard work!
Rest easy and enjoy your partying with friends today...but DO NOT overdo!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Bobglory said:
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes those 2 also.

Am just too much a sissy to handle. Life itself deals many harsh things, don 't want to add un necessarily.
bets


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Another thought:
> 
> I use some of the cheapy ' reader' glasses from drug stores, etcc , since my dr did some foolish things to make my 300.00 ones nearly useless 18 months ago.
> 
> ...


I use the el cheapo reading glasses, too. After my dr performed cataract surgery and put in lenses about 7 yrs ago. For the first time since I was 12 yrs old, I didn't have to reach for glasses as soon as I woke up....and believe me, I'm no spring chick!. Just picked up 3 pr for about $8 at wallyworld! Can't beat that for cheap! They stay on a decorative chain around my neck so they're always handy for reading my Kindle or knitting instructions.
JuenK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purplelady said:


> I'm in Junek camp for football.
> Was horrified decades ago seeing the hard banging into other teams guys.
> and lately some are agreeing as to the head injury . Still i expect hte games will go on long after I am outta here.
> I have gotten more unable to tolerate the pains of such sport as I age.]


I'm too impatient to sit through a game I have not a clue about understanding and no desire to learn! Too much else I'd rather watch and/or do!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad you've spoken with Fale and to hear that he's coming back....but I'm sure you're disappointed that the time has been pushed back to April....if you can plan a trip there in February, that would make the waiting so much less and you'd get a picture of Fale and his life over there...sure is better to see for yourself than to imagine.



Lurker 2 said:


> many people have mentioned Fale and me, while I have been out.
> pup lover
> Tessadele
> Poledra [Kaye]
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Yes those 2 also.
> 
> Am just too much a sissy to handle. Life itself deals many harsh things, don 't want to add un necessarily.
> bets


I so agree. I'm the same way about some tv programs. If I find them too intense...I can find something else to watch. There's enough stress in my life without adding to it with something so unnecessary as stressful tv!
JuneK


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Glad you are able to use these also..
I got mine in a few places locally for about 10.00 each.. the lady at the testing office sold fr about 30.00 then
oyy..

bets


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> purplelady said:
> 
> 
> > Yes those 2 also.
> ...


I don't like ads, or 'realiy' television- which leaves very little else, nowadays!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That had to be great fun to go to Brown Sheep Wool - were you able to see any spinning, dying, etc.



Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the haul we made yesterday at Brown Sheep Wool, the yarn in the bag goes with the pattern, the other is mine for a cowl or something.
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Another thought:
> 
> I use some of the cheapy ' reader' glasses from drug stores, etcc , since my dr did some foolish things to make my 300.00 ones nearly useless 18 months ago.
> 
> ...


if you press ctrl +alt together then roll the mouse wheel forward it will enlarge everything on screen,just do reverse to return to normal settings


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Marianne, Thank you! He is a looker, isn't he? Thank you for the compliment! [It all depends on the angle]. Normally I take a lousy photo.
> I am sorry to hear of the eyesight problems, and sincerely hope they will improve when you can be weaned off the meds. Maybe your boys could get you onto one of the systems they use for the vision impaired. the only one I know is called Dragon- that would allow you computer time- do you have to share with C, or does she have her own computer? I do hope it is not shared! [she will be busy with the Blog and the Etsy business.] I am sure we are all waiting for your next 'installment' lots of love and HUGS and prayers for you too.


We each have our own lap tops, plus our tablets, I also have a Kindle Fire that I can access the internet on, so have plenty of ways, just the eyes cannot focus on the print for very long. I have discussed this with the doctors, most feel that it will improve. C has suggested that I see the eye specialist, I may call on Monday and schedule an appointment just to see what he may say, last check up this past summer was borderline needing glasses, but readers worked when knitting. I have one advantage I can connect my lap top to my 29 inch tv in my bedroom, it acts as a monitor, KTP on a huge screen, LOL. But it does help I just forget to connect most of the time :-( 
Has anyone heard from Dreamweaver?? Or have I just missed her posts? 
Gotta go visit with Mom for a bit. Our morning visiting sessions, she is not able to be up much at all in this cold weather, on warmer days she does venture around the house, so hope when spring comes she will try to be a bit more active!
Hugs, Loves n Prayers for all :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad to be back for sure!! Won't be on a lot but I am going to try to catch up on last weeks post for sure.
> ...


not addicted, but it's fun to watch, we each have our favorite teams, I guess C is the one that really watches, she and her late DH were huge fans. I've always followed the Cowboys and the Texans, even Denver at times, but rarely watched the games, just would read and see the scores. But always watched the Super Bowl, my late hubby was a huge fan so was always a celebration day. (for me was a relief celebration, no more football for a few months, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: )


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

yup, the LONG rough game is too much.
Am stuck w/o my 2 main channels now.
FOr some reason they quit . I usually have the trinity broadcast on all day sunday and it is all snow now.
I wonder if it is the cable co. or my set., which is only 2.5 yrs old.
oy,
bets


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Marianne, Thank you! He is a looker, isn't he? Thank you for the compliment! [It all depends on the angle]. Normally I take a lousy photo.
> ...


the tv sounds like the answer! 
Dreamweaver is posting just not on the KTP!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I missed that one - I'll have to go out on the internet and look for the episodes. 


KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I have noticed the shawl. In fact I find myself noticing more and more people knitting on shows or people on tv wearing what looks like hand knit items.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I missed that one - I'll have to go out on the internet and look for the episodes.
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That had to be great fun to go to Brown Sheep Wool - were you able to see any spinning, dying, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the do that part in a different area, but I think they'll take you on a tour if you want. They do do some spinning classes and I think maybe dyeing classes also that we would like to go do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

another attempt to post the photo of Fale in Sydney


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, I'm all caught up from last night, have my cup of coffee at hand, and most of my closest friends on my laptop, what could be better. 

Julie, so glad you are having much more success in getting in touch with Fale, things are looking up. I agree, having more numbers available so that you can get in touch at most any time is much better than wondering and worrying, of course you'll always worry, that's just what we do, but hopefully it will make the worry a bit less. 

Marianne, hope the eyes come back to normal soon, that has to be so very frustrating, I know it would drive me crazy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Great picture Julie, they all look like they are playing to win. 
And Fale looks great.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Dear drinkers of tea and munchers of muffins. May I share the little story of my dishcloth? Since discovering KP at the end of last year, I've seen photographs of beautifully-knitted dish cloths and wash cloths, many in cheerful colours, with motifs such as a Christmas tree or Dalek and made primarily by knitters in US. Being intrigued, I asked my friend in Tennessee if the cloths were decorative or functional. She assured me that they should be used throughout the home and that many people made them, in part to add personality to their domestic textiles. Last week on KP, there was a discussion about the most appropriate yarn for the cloths. Vegetable fibres were preferred with non-mercerised cotton a favourite. 'I'll have a go', I thought and on Thursday, when doing a basic shop in my local cut-price supermarket (milk, bananas, you know the drill), there was space-dyed, non-mercerised worsted-weight cotton in the sale section at £1/300g. I pounced! Last night, I knitted a pretty, diamond-shaped cloth in the traditional garter stitch, in shades of blue and green and I'm so pleased. This little cloth has connected me with many others who do the same and it has opened up a new world of household knitting. Oh the possibilities! Everything from pot holders to king-sized bedspreads - and gifts! I've been knitting for over 60 years and I've tackled many techniques but the simplicity of that little cloth has brought all of you so close to me. My thanks to everyone who showed their work for you have made a beneficial contribution. Once I have a new card-reader for my camera, I'll do my best to show a photo of my darling dishcloth!
> ...


I believe, if I remember correctly that Sam has made some wonderful dishcloths - with the patterns out there in computer land- there are so many absolutely wonderful designs. I have often thought how much fun it would be to make dishcloth squares and put them together into an afghan. It is on my list.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to the newcomers --- good to hear from our regulars.
Prayers for all who are recovering healthwise and for those going through life's struggles.

Betulove - prayers for your family and for dear Roselie. Marianne, hope your side effects become less and less as the days roll by. I use the cheater glasses too for reading, computer work, and TV watching, but wear my Rx ones for driving. I have monovision - one eye near sighted and one eye far sighted.

I found a ham bone in the freezer from Thanksgiving so put that in the slow cooker along with some potatoes, carrots and celery and will let that cook away. I'll add some rice and seasoning a little later on. It's already starting to smell good.

DH will be going over to the church hall to help with the Men's Club Super Bowl party. Many of the women also go, but I much prefer staying home. They sit and play cards and sort of watch the game...but mostly it's constant grazing and then a big meal at halftime plus drinking. 

DH has also organized a get-together of his former pressroom buddies---he thought he may get 35 or so to attend, but already has 60 people RSVP they'll be coming so it should be quite the event. Many of them haven't seen each other since the place closed it's doors over 5 years ago. One of the guys' wife owns a breakfast restaurant in the area so they're all meeting there and Mike & Gail's staff will do all the food preparation and serving. It will be fun to catch up with what everyone is up to. For many of these guys, it was the only job they ever had - working there for over 30-35 years. These huge presses were run 24/7 and many of the guys worked 12 hours day - 6 or 7 days a week so they saw more of each other than they did their families. Everytime they'd move up a job category, they'd go back down in rank so would get the 2nd or 3rd shifts. Life sure worked around that work schedule.

I'm going to still take it easy today - probably tackle the ironing and empty that basket -- will probably donate quite a bit of what's in there now that I've closed the consulting business. Won't be needing the professional blouses and dress slacks -- there's an organization here that provides professional clothes for interviews, etc. It's called the Bottomless Closet so I'll send them over there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There's a place up in WI that I want to go to for exactly that --- also, there's a llama farm near the place where we're having the family reunion in June so I'm saving up some stash cash for that. There's a wool and fiber show in the early spring at a fairgrounds near here and I hope to go to that also....so much fun seeing the fibers take shape into yarn --- and then we get to take it to the next step. Fabulous.



Poledra65 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > That had to be great fun to go to Brown Sheep Wool - were you able to see any spinning, dying, etc.
> ...


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> my friends always said my house looked well lived in.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone! It is a lovely sunny, late winter morning here in Calgary. We have had the most beautiful skies here recently - they seem even more beautiful in the winter. right now the Sky is deep blue and I can look out my window and see the peaks of the Canadian Rockies. It is not bitterly cold, and has actually been quite a nice winter for this part of the world. I always like the first of February- as it means spring is coming! We do get winter weather and often snow falls as late as May (which melt quickly, thank heavens) but the sun shines here, it is not dull and dreary and we start to watch for the robins who are one of the first arrivals of spring. We also drive along a road where a pair of hawks nest each year and raise their babies. When we see them we know spring is REALLY HERE. 

Here in Canada the Superbowl is popular too . Hubby and son usually watch it together. We are all interested as to which of the brothers will win the cup.

I have been reading all the posts each day, and apologize for not acknowledging each of you. Life is a bit hectic. 
I was thinking this morning while reading - what a wonderful place this is. 

People become friends who come from so many countries and so many different backgrounds, and support each other and become such great friends. I wish I had known about this group a couple of years ago when life looked very dismal for me. Luckily things are l00% better and I think how 
things can change. We have our hills and valleys and that seems to be the way life is. Life seemed to be practically unlivable and now has done a l00% turn --Even though I don't always acknowledge all the posts due to time commitments- I pray for those who have difficulties in their lives and I think about you all often. 

I am working away of the sweater knitted with the wool from India -- I got side tracked with darowil's socks - and have made 3 pairs - they are addicting.

The sweater is done except for the sleeves (one sleeve half finished other to do, and the front band -- my bright socks have the same color in it so I will be pretty colorful when I wear them together. I love the yarn - and the color is so beautiful. I have gathered some things from Canada to send to Ranji as I am still overwhelmed that she sent me this absolutely glorious yarn - enough for two sweaters. As you can see from the picture, I am getting there. I got carried away with the socks or it would have been finished by now. one more sock to finish and I will finish this sweater. It is a nice break from spending so much time on the workshops. 

Well, I had better get back at it. For Julie and Sam and others who have agreed to do a workshop for us down the road-- I appreciate the support from this group-- you are all wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Betulove said:
> ...


I was a baby cuddler in the NICU. I held a small baby with what sounds like the same problem and I held him just hours before he died. I held my babies with love and prayers. I don't understand these things but I wanted to make sure this baby felt love when I held him. My heart just breaks for these parents as I know the pregnancy becomes a time of grieving. When the nurses helped me understand that this baby wouldn't live out its life I had no idea they meant as a baby. I thought he would live into childhood. So Heartbreaking. I still can feel this lovely baby in my arms. He only knew pain in his short life. Will pray for a miracle and for the parents with the suffering they are going through.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer, I LOVE that sweater. You will look like a beautiful jewel when wearing that and your jewel colored socks. What a lovely gift Ranji gave you. So special.

Lurker, love the photo of Fale playing cards. My goodness, that one lady has such gorgeous thick black hair.

OK, so here I am not getting my housework done but I had to stop in and say hello. I'm not going to get to read all the posts but had to stop by. 

Oh my goodness, see where bus had an accident and my heart was in my throat, but it isn't where DH is. I told DH to make sure the bus driver didn't speed. We had quite a deadly bus accident here a few years back with a group of Canadians. So tragic. DH and students should get back late tonight. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I've been knitting too much and totally neglecting the house so now I pay the price...no knitting. Got some work done yesterday but can't really tell. :shock: Bye for now. See you later.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jknappva said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Dear drinkers of tea and munchers of muffins. May I share the little story of my dishcloth? Since discovering KP at the end of last year, I've seen photographs of beautifully-knitted dish cloths and wash cloths, many in cheerful colours, with motifs such as a Christmas tree or Dalek and made primarily by knitters in US. Being intrigued, I asked my friend in Tennessee if the cloths were decorative or functional. She assured me that they should be used throughout the home and that many people made them, in part to add personality to their domestic textiles. Last week on KP, there was a discussion about the most appropriate yarn for the cloths. Vegetable fibres were preferred with non-mercerised cotton a favourite. 'I'll have a go', I thought and on Thursday, when doing a basic shop in my local cut-price supermarket (milk, bananas, you know the drill), there was space-dyed, non-mercerised worsted-weight cotton in the sale section at £1/300g. I pounced! Last night, I knitted a pretty, diamond-shaped cloth in the traditional garter stitch, in shades of blue and green and I'm so pleased. This little cloth has connected me with many others who do the same and it has opened up a new world of household knitting. Oh the possibilities! Everything from pot holders to king-sized bedspreads - and gifts! I've been knitting for over 60 years and I've tackled many techniques but the simplicity of that little cloth has brought all of you so close to me. My thanks to everyone who showed their work for you have made a beneficial contribution. Once I have a new card-reader for my camera, I'll do my best to show a photo of my darling dishcloth!
> ...


I think it must be that pattern, JuneK. The sqaure produced in on the diagonal. Ecru dish cloth cotton is available here and has been for years but we didn't make the cloths in my family because Mum found the fabric a bit heavy and difficult to wring. The cotton I've used is a bit lighter in weight per unit of length. I plan to make more and I've marked some on my annual list of gifts as being 'the very thing' for some friends who like hand-made articles. My mond is racing ahead with the possibility of including a pot of hand-made furniture cream in a gift pack. Now, that is fantasy as I'll need a good summer and the bees will have had a bumper honey harvest so that I can use the wax cappings from the honey cells for the cream! Could you come over and put me into a dark corner with a soothing cuppa!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


Thank you Designer 1234. I'll continue to learn and I'll do additional searches for patterns as I hope to trace some plain-coloured cotton yarn that would suffice. Sam's work sets such high standards. This is all great fun. Affectionately.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear drinkers of tea and munchers of muffins. May I share the little story of my dishcloth? Since discovering KP at the end of last year, I've seen photographs of beautifully-knitted dish cloths and wash cloths, many in cheerful colours, with motifs such as a Christmas tree or Dalek and made primarily by knitters in US. Being intrigued, I asked my friend in Tennessee if the cloths were decorative or functional. She assured me that they should be used throughout the home and that many people made them, in part to add personality to their domestic textiles. Last week on KP, there was a discussion about the most appropriate yarn for the cloths. Vegetable fibres were preferred with non-mercerised cotton a favourite. 'I'll have a go', I thought and on Thursday, when doing a basic shop in my local cut-price supermarket (milk, bananas, you know the drill), there was space-dyed, non-mercerised worsted-weight cotton in the sale section at £1/300g. I pounced! Last night, I knitted a pretty, diamond-shaped cloth in the traditional garter stitch, in shades of blue and green and I'm so pleased. This little cloth has connected me with many others who do the same and it has opened up a new world of household knitting. Oh the possibilities! Everything from pot holders to king-sized bedspreads - and gifts! I've been knitting for over 60 years and I've tackled many techniques but the simplicity of that little cloth has brought all of you so close to me. My thanks to everyone who showed their work for you have made a beneficial contribution. Once I have a new card-reader for my camera, I'll do my best to show a photo of my darling dishcloth!


Very poetic.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Good morning! it has been snowing all morning here not really any accumulation, wind is blowing again. I will have to have some chemo. we see the oncologist on March 8. I have to be completely healed from surgery before starting chemo according to doctors. oldest DS and an honorary DS (friends since grade school) made breakfast for everyone this morning and cleaned the kitchen! no football here today, DH is not a fan, baseball only really. watching movies till DH goes to bed then will catch up on tv shows while knitting. finished another cowl yesterday, just simple garter stitch . it's funny I seem to be more tired now that I'm off the pain meds than when I was on them. dozed yesterday afternoon and could nap now even agreed sleeping all night. everyone enjoy your day/night prayers n hugs for all!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning! it has been snowing all morning here not really any accumulation, wind is blowing again. I will have to have some chemo. we see the oncologist on March 8. I have to be completely healed from surgery before starting chemo according to doctors. oldest DS and an honorary DS (friends since grade school) made breakfast for everyone this morning and cleaned the kitchen! no football here today, DH is not a fan, baseball only really. watching movies till DH goes to bed then will catch up on tv shows while knitting. finished another cowl yesterday, just simple garter stitch . it's funny I seem to be more tired now that I'm off the pain meds than when I was on them. dozed yesterday afternoon and could nap now even agreed sleeping all night. everyone enjoy your day/night prayers n hugs for all!


Puplover - you have been through major surgery so it takes awhile for you to get over it. I am sorry you have to have chemo - just take it one day at a time. We are all here for you -- This is the place where you have friends and support even though we are not face to face, so please keep us up to date and most importantly, know all our prayers are with you and we will watch for your ongoing posts. This is a powerful prayer group and we are all thinking about you.

I wish we were closer so we could have a cuppa together -- however, the tea party is the next best thing. When we were dealing with major surgery -(dh's heart surgery] we learned it was best to sleep when we felt the need, and get up when we didn't. I got a lot of knitting done when I would get up with him when he couldn't sleep and as we are retired, we could sleep when we felt like it during the day- it has settled down to a more normal sleep pattern but it has taken awhile.

by the way- after months of worry and major surgeries, and bad news, the corner has turned and things are looking so much better for us- our life is normal now and 
I know that the prayers for us made the difference as we were told that there was no way he would do as well as he is doing now.

My prayers are with all of those on the tea party who need them. This is such a great place to come to. Designer 
Designer


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, I'm all caught up from last night, have my cup of coffee at hand, and most of my closest friends on my laptop, what could be better.
> 
> Julie, so glad you are having much more success in getting in touch with Fale, things are looking up. I agree, having more numbers available so that you can get in touch at most any time is much better than wondering and worrying, of course you'll always worry, that's just what we do, but hopefully it will make the worry a bit less.
> 
> Marianne, hope the eyes come back to normal soon, that has to be so very frustrating, I know it would drive me crazy.


Thanks Kaye!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great picture Julie, they all look like they are playing to win.
> And Fale looks great.


Oh it can become serious! I knew of one older couple who had a game running for about 7 years!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to the newcomers --- good to hear from our regulars.
> Prayers for all who are recovering healthwise and for those going through life's struggles.
> 
> Betulove - prayers for your family and for dear Roselie. Marianne, hope your side effects become less and less as the days roll by. I use the cheater glasses too for reading, computer work, and TV watching, but wear my Rx ones for driving. I have monovision - one eye near sighted and one eye far sighted.
> ...


What a good idea- I know it is sort of 'window dressing' but looking good for an interview can make such a difference! BTW Bronwen went for an interview on Friday- more part-time, but we are waiting to see how she fared


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning! it has been snowing all morning here not really any accumulation, wind is blowing again. I will have to have some chemo. we see the oncologist on March 8. I have to be completely healed from surgery before starting chemo according to doctors. oldest DS and an honorary DS (friends since grade school) made breakfast for everyone this morning and cleaned the kitchen! no football here today, DH is not a fan, baseball only really. watching movies till DH goes to bed then will catch up on tv shows while knitting. finished another cowl yesterday, just simple garter stitch . it's funny I seem to be more tired now that I'm off the pain meds than when I was on them. dozed yesterday afternoon and could nap now even agreed sleeping all night. everyone enjoy your day/night prayers n hugs for all!


I agree with Designer/Shirley wise to sleep when your body tells you that is what you need. Garter stitch is one of my favourites for an off day! With a good yarn it can look terrific.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer, I LOVE that sweater. You will look like a beautiful jewel when wearing that and your jewel colored socks. What a lovely gift Ranji gave you. So special.
> 
> Lurker, love the photo of Fale playing cards. My goodness, that one lady has such gorgeous thick black hair.
> 
> ...


Some of the Samoan women have glorious hair, thick and so long! Lupe tells me Fale is quite astute still with his math. 
sorry you had the scare with the bus, thank goodness he is safe!
Wishing you lots of concentration for the housework, so you can get back to the beautiful knitting that you are creating.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Been wondering how Fale is pronounced,.,,
does it rhymn w/ pale/pail?
bets


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning! it has been snowing all morning here not really any accumulation, wind is blowing again. I will have to have some chemo. we see the oncologist on March 8. I have to be completely healed from surgery before starting chemo according to doctors. oldest DS and an honorary DS (friends since grade school) made breakfast for everyone this morning and cleaned the kitchen! no football here today, DH is not a fan, baseball only really. watching movies till DH goes to bed then will catch up on tv shows while knitting. finished another cowl yesterday, just simple garter stitch . it's funny I seem to be more tired now that I'm off the pain meds than when I was on them. dozed yesterday afternoon and could nap now even agreed sleeping all night. everyone enjoy your day/night prayers n hugs for all!


You sleep when you need to, your body's been through a trauma and needs sleep to heal. Very glad that you're on the mend. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the newcomers --- good to hear from our regulars.
> ...


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Been wondering how Fale is pronounced,.,,
> does it rhymn w/ pale/pail?
> bets


it is two syllables, the closest I can think of is the French pronounciation of 'valet'. vowels in Maori and Samoan [all the Polynesian languages for that matter] are pronounced as in French.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Been wondering how Fale is pronounced,.,,
> does it rhymn w/ pale/pail?
> bets


Pronounced Fa (short a sound) and le (as in lay). Rhymes with the French pronounciation of valet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


Be right over but no dark corners...we'll open the windows and let the sun shine in!! You can have your cuppa and I'll have my coffee!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! It is a lovely sunny, late winter morning here in Calgary. We have had the most beautiful skies here recently - they seem even more beautiful in the winter. right now the Sky is deep blue and I can look out my window and see the peaks of the Canadian Rockies. It is not bitterly cold, and has actually been quite a nice winter for this part of the world. I always like the first of February- as it means spring is coming! We do get winter weather and often snow falls as late as May (which melt quickly, thank heavens) but the sun shines here, it is not dull and dreary and we start to watch for the robins who are one of the first arrivals of spring. We also drive along a road where a pair of hawks nest each year and raise their babies. When we see them we know spring is REALLY HERE.
> 
> Here in Canada the Superbowl is popular too . Hubby and son usually watch it together. We are all interested as to which of the brothers will win the cup.
> 
> ...


That yarn is so impressive- so is the speed of your knitting! Leaves me out in the cold!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning! it has been snowing all morning here not really any accumulation, wind is blowing again. I will have to have some chemo. we see the oncologist on March 8. I have to be completely healed from surgery before starting chemo according to doctors. oldest DS and an honorary DS (friends since grade school) made breakfast for everyone this morning and cleaned the kitchen! no football here today, DH is not a fan, baseball only really. watching movies till DH goes to bed then will catch up on tv shows while knitting. finished another cowl yesterday, just simple garter stitch . it's funny I seem to be more tired now that I'm off the pain meds than when I was on them. dozed yesterday afternoon and could nap now even agreed sleeping all night. everyone enjoy your day/night prayers n hugs for all!


I completely understand the tiredness and need to sleep...I've had many surgeries and that is just part of the healing process. So rest and sleep when you feel the need. Sounds like you have a wonderful family and friends taking care of you so there's nothing you HAVE to do except heal.
I'm sure you'll get through the chemo just fine...you're such a trouper!! Keeping you in prayers.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

THat helps, lots, thnx..
bets


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

helps with pronunciation..
b

and,, glad to learn others are from Cal;gary..
Great looking place, gorgeous mountains!!!!!!

I adore mountains..
bets


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purplelady said:


> helps with pronunciation..
> b
> 
> and,, glad to learn others are from Cal;gary..
> ...


We have some glorious mountains here. I was never a mountaineer, I kept to the high passes- but had some of the best experiences of my life out in the mountains of the south Island.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> purplelady said:
> 
> 
> > Been wondering how Fale is pronounced,.,,
> ...


ok..just had my french canadian DH help me with this! 
he figures there is no accent typed on the "e" and there probably should be..to be pronounced "fail - eh" 
This is the closest we think the pronounciation is. Are we correct? Or I should say "fail - ay" for our American neighbours..us Canadians always say "eh" pronounced "ay"
as in "hay" 

June


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Betulove, I too shall be praying for a miracle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > purplelady said:
> ...


short 'a' about mid of mouth! not fail


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Heading out into the drizzle- welcome but too little- want some miso, and a new dvd! Catch up with you all later!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


ok...fall -eh?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Great picture Julie, they all look like they are playing to win.
> ...


LOL! Oh my, and we thought we were marathoners when as kids we had a monopoly game go all weekend. lol 7 yrs makes the most dedicated player look slackish.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Mjs I think I'm about a month from the hellebores' blooming

I am in NC and mind are blooming now. So are my crocus and daffodils. Here if a strom come from the North the mountains take the blunt of it. If it come in from the South we have bad weather. Our worst weather usually come in the March and in early April. So each flower that blooms come in the house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Junelouise said:
> ...


yup, that would be about right!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


I know it is very addictive, but I have never seen it played for money. In the islands Bingo is the downfall of many, and Lotto.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Are you talking about miso soup? I've seen some recipes using miso and it looks like a paste...I hear it's very very good and healthy...


Lurker 2 said:


> Heading out into the drizzle- welcome but too little- want some miso, and a new dvd! Catch up with you all later!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are so glad that you have joined up for a cuppa and look forward to many happy meetings.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Dear drinkers of tea and munchers of muffins. May I share the little story of my dishcloth? Since discovering KP at the end of last year, I've seen photographs of beautifully-knitted dish cloths and wash cloths, many in cheerful colours, with motifs such as a Christmas tree or Dalek and made primarily by knitters in US. Being intrigued, I asked my friend in Tennessee if the cloths were decorative or functional. She assured me that they should be used throughout the home and that many people made them, in part to add personality to their domestic textiles. Last week on KP, there was a discussion about the most appropriate yarn for the cloths. Vegetable fibres were preferred with non-mercerised cotton a favourite. 'I'll have a go', I thought and on Thursday, when doing a basic shop in my local cut-price supermarket (milk, bananas, you know the drill), there was space-dyed, non-mercerised worsted-weight cotton in the sale section at £1/300g. I pounced! Last night, I knitted a pretty, diamond-shaped cloth in the traditional garter stitch, in shades of blue and green and I'm so pleased. This little cloth has connected me with many others who do the same and it has opened up a new world of household knitting. Oh the possibilities! Everything from pot holders to king-sized bedspreads - and gifts! I've been knitting for over 60 years and I've tackled many techniques but the simplicity of that little cloth has brought all of you so close to me. My thanks to everyone who showed their work for you have made a beneficial contribution. Once I have a new card-reader for my camera, I'll do my best to show a photo of my darling dishcloth!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam my heart goes out to you, Heidi, Gary and the kids. I don't know how this could happen . So sad that you all are reliving this tragedy. Many healing thoughts and prayers are coming your way. I feel so sad. Please know that all of your friends are here for you and your family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dishrags and towels knit with acrylic don't absorb the water very well - not are good for dust rags - my humble opinion only.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Dear drinkers of tea and munchers of muffins. May I share the little story of my dishcloth? Since discovering KP at the end of last year, I've seen photographs of beautifully-knitted dish cloths and wash cloths, many in cheerful colours, with motifs such as a Christmas tree or Dalek and made primarily by knitters in US. Being intrigued, I asked my friend in Tennessee if the cloths were decorative or functional. She assured me that they should be used throughout the home and that many people made them, in part to add personality to their domestic textiles. Last week on KP, there was a discussion about the most appropriate yarn for the cloths. Vegetable fibres were preferred with non-mercerised cotton a favourite. 'I'll have a go', I thought and on Thursday, when doing a basic shop in my local cut-price supermarket (milk, bananas, you know the drill), there was space-dyed, non-mercerised worsted-weight cotton in the sale section at £1/300g. I pounced! Last night, I knitted a pretty, diamond-shaped cloth in the traditional garter stitch, in shades of blue and green and I'm so pleased. This little cloth has connected me with many others who do the same and it has opened up a new world of household knitting. Oh the possibilities! Everything from pot holders to king-sized bedspreads - and gifts! I've been knitting for over 60 years and I've tackled many techniques but the simplicity of that little cloth has brought all of you so close to me. My thanks to everyone who showed their work for you have made a beneficial contribution. Once I have a new card-reader for my camera, I'll do my best to show a photo of my darling dishcloth!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree purplelady - i have store boughten ones at the computer so i don't have to put my head in strange positions so i can read through the bifocals.

sam



purplelady said:


> Another thought:
> 
> I use some of the cheapy ' reader' glasses from drug stores, etcc , since my dr did some foolish things to make my 300.00 ones nearly useless 18 months ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like he has the most cards in front of him.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> another attempt to post the photo of Fale in Sydney


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking sweater shirley - anxious to see it modeled - with the socks.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! It is a lovely sunny, late winter morning here in Calgary. We have had the most beautiful skies here recently - they seem even more beautiful in the winter. right now the Sky is deep blue and I can look out my window and see the peaks of the Canadian Rockies. It is not bitterly cold, and has actually been quite a nice winter for this part of the world. I always like the first of February- as it means spring is coming! We do get winter weather and often snow falls as late as May (which melt quickly, thank heavens) but the sun shines here, it is not dull and dreary and we start to watch for the robins who are one of the first arrivals of spring. We also drive along a road where a pair of hawks nest each year and raise their babies. When we see them we know spring is REALLY HERE.
> 
> Here in Canada the Superbowl is popular too . Hubby and son usually watch it together. We are all interested as to which of the brothers will win the cup.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think you are in healing mode pup lover - you are bound to be tired - major surgery is nothing to sneeze at - you listen to your body and rest. before you know it you'll be running races.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Good morning! it has been snowing all morning here not really any accumulation, wind is blowing again. I will have to have some chemo. we see the oncologist on March 8. I have to be completely healed from surgery before starting chemo according to doctors. oldest DS and an honorary DS (friends since grade school) made breakfast for everyone this morning and cleaned the kitchen! no football here today, DH is not a fan, baseball only really. watching movies till DH goes to bed then will catch up on tv shows while knitting. finished another cowl yesterday, just simple garter stitch . it's funny I seem to be more tired now that I'm off the pain meds than when I was on them. dozed yesterday afternoon and could nap now even agreed sleeping all night. everyone enjoy your day/night prayers n hugs for all!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Keeping spouses at home is often difficult becuase the other spouse is also older and often can't manage them because of they own limitations related to their age- after all the spouse is usually around the same age as well.
And over here most Nursing Homes aren't bad. And some people love being in them becuase of the contact they then get with other people- especially as often they have been isolated before moving in. And while we can't base decisions only on what we want or own needs and abilities do need to be considered as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> dishrags and towels knit with acrylic don't absorb the water very well - not are good for dust rags - my humble opinion only.
> 
> sam
> 
> I make dish rags using cotton and acrylic together works great for scrubbing the pots and pans. I have had requests for these from those I gave cloths to to test out for me and let me know how they liked them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, that was certainly shocking news for Heidi and Gary. Hope they can break the news softly to Alexis.

As usual, your recipes sound so good.

I'm sure that Hickory is tired of mothering and would like to have a rest.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello Sam......like the sound of the 1st recipe.....cookie dough mmmm dont know where to find that will need to look about for that.
> Has been quiet here today, finished 1 pair socks, blocked a shawl, done a bit reading and working on 1st sock from workshop
> thoughts are with them who need them, hugs as well,stay warm/cool,and enjoy your weekend


Nice socks and your shawl is beautiful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Update on Spencer, he sure has his sense of humor back. He says he is excited to have be stuck watching the Superbowl on a 20 inch TV in the hospital and thanks GNC. This is what happened, 

"combination of GNC products that were recommend to me by the GNC nutrition guys sent me into violent seizures, partial kidney failure, and boarderline cardiac arrest on 2 separate occasions ..."


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Cookie dough is in hte refrigerators , here in WI.
Maybe there too?
It is ready to bake.
bets


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Marianne, Thank you! He is a looker, isn't he? Thank you for the compliment! [It all depends on the angle]. Normally I take a lousy photo.
> ...


Good to see you Marianne. . I was told this by an eye specialist that the cheap ones are jsut as good while the only problem is reading- so why not try them. They may help you get through til lyour euyes have settled and you can get the apprpopriate ones once your eyes ahve settled.

Dreamweaver hasn't been posting- she is too busy to keep up and so has opted out for now. Just the busy that comes from life, nothing wrong just too much going on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are you talking about miso soup? I've seen some recipes using miso and it looks like a paste...I hear it's very very good and healthy...
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


what I am trying is a paste I have found- you use a spoonful to make the soup, and can store the paste in the fridge. I will need to put my reading glasses on- or get the magnifying glass out, to read more. Got my DVD's too- so that will keep me busy- or rather relaxed when I need to unwind. We have quite a lot of Japanese living locally- so I guess that is why it is available!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks like he has the most cards in front of him.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Have no idea whether that is good or bad, with this game! I have never been able to fathom it!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > looks like he has the most cards in front of him.
> ...


I looked it up and here are the rules and the game of suipi (suipi means "sweep"):

If you are Samoan, you probably would know this card game. You need a deck of cards that go up to 13 and at least 2 players. There are 23 points in a game. A joker is a 13. Twelve points or more will win you the game and this is how you play.

1. Shuffle the deck of cards
2. Put 4 cards flipped up and deal 10 cards to yourself and your opponent
3. The person not dealing goes first. You can pick up a matching card (one on the table and one in your hand) or you can put another numbered card on top of a another numbered card to add up to a card you have in your hand. Example if there is a 4 on the table and you are holding a 9 and a 13, you can put your 9 on top of the 4 to make 13.
4. The dealer gets his turn and he can do the same. Pick up a matching card or pick up the 13 the other person made if he has a 13 or make his own one.
5. When all your 10 cards are finished, the dealer repeats dealing the 10 cards till the pack is finished.
6. Now here is how you get points.

3points = most cards, you need more than 32 cards
1point = most spades, you need more than 8
1point for each ace
1point for 2 of spades only
5points for the 13 of diamonds only
4points foe the 12 of diamonds only
3points for the 11 of diamonds only
2points for the 10 of diamonds only

To get a suipi, you have to pick up the last card or cards in the round before the next deal. This is worth 1 point each and its also the name of the game. These points are extra. Whoever has the most points at the end of the game WINS!

Hint: To be a good player, you have to have good addition and memory skills


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will have to try that caren - do you make them in stripes - alternating the cotton and acrylic or do you knit with two strands for the whole thing.

sam


NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dishrags and towels knit with acrylic don't absorb the water very well - not are good for dust rags - my humble opinion only.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds far too complitated for me - i am the one the would trump my partners ace when we were playing ucher.

sam

[quote=5mmdpnsI looked it up and here are the rules and the game of suipi (suipi means "sweep"):


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


So all in all, it is good exercise for his grey matter.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will have to try that caren - do you make them in stripes - alternating the cotton and acrylic or do you knit with two strands for the whole thing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The sweater is gorgeous! The color you've used to accent the beautiful purple are perfect. Such a talented person ypu are Shirley.



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! It is a lovely sunny, late winter morning here in Calgary. We have had the most beautiful skies here recently - they seem even more beautiful in the winter. right now the Sky is deep blue and I can look out my window and see the peaks of the Canadian Rockies. It is not bitterly cold, and has actually been quite a nice winter for this part of the world. I always like the first of February- as it means spring is coming! We do get winter weather and often snow falls as late as May (which melt quickly, thank heavens) but the sun shines here, it is not dull and dreary and we start to watch for the robins who are one of the first arrivals of spring. We also drive along a road where a pair of hawks nest each year and raise their babies. When we see them we know spring is REALLY HERE.
> 
> Here in Canada the Superbowl is popular too . Hubby and son usually watch it together. We are all interested as to which of the brothers will win the cup.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds far too complitated for me - i am the one the would trump my partners ace when we were playing eucher.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam I got this in my email this morning and thought of you.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Peanut-Butter-Cheesecake-Pizza?pmcode=INADV08T&_mid=2403401&_rid=2403401.558202.153396


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie so glad the situation is falling into place with Fale, Loved the picture of him playing cards. 

PupLover take care; sleep when tired eat when hungry. Major surgery is quite hard on your body and you must go slow. Please keep us posted; prayers are continually sent for your healing.

My glasses are trifocal. I wore readers forever and found them at the Dollar Store, Walmart, CVS, etc. It was the reading/paperwork as a teacher and computer use that pushed me into the trifocals. Lately eyes get blurry on into the evening and have to also use eyedrops for dry eye now but not prescription drops. Ahhhh...the adventures of aging. LOL

Marianne hope you enjoy game day/super bowl. DH will have it on but neither of us are diehard football fans.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hope everyone is well or on their way. Keeping everyone who needs it in my prayers and thoughts. Julie, miso soup sounds good but I just had some pho (Vietnamese noodle soup) for lunch and dinner. Have a DGD that loves miso soup. I had a friends that had to go through her pregnancy, knowing that the babe wouldn't survive. Developed without a brain. Then my DDIL had an ultrasound that showed the fetus had two water-filled spots on her brain. They watched the babe closely and they did shrink. DGD is now 6, with just some minor neorological (sp) delays. It was some tense months before she was born, esp since they already have a child who is deaf. Special prayers to the parents going through this. 
Sam, I must have missed the part about Heidi carrying a boy. How much longer does she have? Congrats to all. I hope you get the other straightened out. My newest GGS is now almost 10#. Hard to believe he started out under 5#. It's only been two months. 
Been working on my Ashton shawl a little at a time. Seems like I had to unknit more than I knitted lately but seem to have it in hand now. Just have to have complete silence to do it. Also, knit up the Wingspan in Caron using the suggested 45 stitches. Really small so am making it into a buttoned cowl/scarf thingy. We will seen how that goes. Will try it with more stitches after I finish these two.
Keep warm or cool wherever you are, everyone. Have a great week!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

We have DVRed the game to get a head start so we can fast forward through the commercials. We will be cheering for SF since DD lives there. I will be paying more attention to my knitting-a baby sweater-than to the game.

We are having guacamole and salsa -a treat for us. I heard on TV today that some areas of the country could not get chicken wings-because of the drought, less chickens were produced.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thats a definite try - the next dishrag i do will be that way.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i will have to try that caren - do you make them in stripes - alternating the cotton and acrylic or do you knit with two strands for the whole thing.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks carol - sounds good.

sam



Sandy said:


> Sam I got this in my email this morning and thought of you.
> 
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Peanut-Butter-Cheesecake-Pizza?pmcode=INADV08T&_mid=2403401&_rid=2403401.558202.153396


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hathy (am i right on this?) - heidi is due 20 june.

my first wingspan i had 90 sts - the new one has 140 sts using sock yarn - turning our interesting. need to block my first one -have never done that part of it - should be an experience.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Hope everyone is well or on their way. Keeping everyone who needs it in my prayers and thoughts. Julie, miso soup sounds good but I just had some pho (Vietnamese noodle soup) for lunch and dinner. Have a DGD that loves miso soup. I had a friends that had to go through her pregnancy, knowing that the babe wouldn't survive. Developed without a brain. Then my DDIL had an ultrasound that showed the fetus had two water-filled spots on her brain. They watched the babe closely and they did shrink. DGD is now 6, with just some minor neorological (sp) delays. It was some tense months before she was born, esp since they already have a child who is deaf. Special prayers to the parents going through this.
> Sam, I must have missed the part about Heidi carrying a boy. How much longer does she have? Congrats to all. I hope you get the other straightened out. My newest GGS is now almost 10#. Hard to believe he started out under 5#. It's only been two months.
> Been working on my Ashton shawl a little at a time. Seems like I had to unknit more than I knitted lately but seem to have it in hand now. Just have to have complete silence to do it. Also, knit up the Wingspan in Caron using the suggested 45 stitches. Really small so am making it into a buttoned cowl/scarf thingy. We will seen how that goes. Will try it with more stitches after I finish these two.
> Keep warm or cool wherever you are, everyone. Have a great week!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm finally caught up, but read so fast that I cannot remember what I wanted to reply to. I went to my mom's today and moved her back to her assisted living home. My sister is out of town so my BIL helped. She took us out to eat at Red Lobster. I did figure my points and I used my whole day for lunch. I am thankful that I did pre-plan. It was delicious!

I love sports! I like high school and college football more than pro, but still watch quite a few games. I did enjoy the half time performance by Beyonce. I'm fairly neutral as to who wins, but may lean a little towards the Ravens. I don't really know why because I like Crabtree of San Fran. He played at Texas Tech when my DD was there. He made a catch and TD against University of Texas that won the game, and it was spectacular! Prettiest catch I think I've ever seen. I think I'm going to knit a while and may finish the game. They are now in a delay because some of the lights went out. Really weird!

For those experiencing snow and cold, I hate to tell you about the day in Texas. Beautiful spring day with temps in the 70's F. It is giving us all spring fever!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thats a definite try - the next dishrag i do will be that way.
> 
> sam
> 
> Made like that hey make good foot scrubbers too.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

when you say acrylic do you mean the yarn or the netting? like tulle stuff? I don't see how acrylic yarn would act as a scrubbie/ rough type material.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> when you say acrylic do you mean the yarn or the netting? like tulle stuff? I don't see how acrylic yarn would act as a scrubbie/ rough type material.


Regular acrylic yarn, not netting. I have used netting as well. It does, I have even scrubbed my grill grates with them. The best part is the are no scratches on the dishes from it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TA-DA! Just finished the waterfall workshop top except for weaving in some ends. Will do that tomorrow and then post picture. Now to work on sock from toe up sock workshop.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TA-DA! Just finished the waterfall workshop top except for weaving in some ends. Will do that tomorrow and then post picture. Now to work on sock from toe up sock workshop.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds far too complitated for me - i am the one the would trump my partners ace when we were playing ucher.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i will have to try that caren - do you make them in stripes - alternating the cotton and acrylic or do you knit with two strands for the whole thing.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer, lovely yarn, it looks so soft. 
Well, we watched the superbowl, not too many good commercials this year.  Oh well. 
I frogged back the heel of my sock since somewhere in the heel flap I had stopped sl1 and just knitted them all. 
Oh well, I've got it caught back up during the Game so it's all good. 
Think I am going to finish the row I'm working on and go to bed, allergies are my enemy today. Night all, hope everone has a safe happy one. 

Gwen, can't wait to see the pic of your waterfall.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always use a widow.

sam



Junelouise said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > sounds far too complitated for me - i am the one the would trump my partners ace when we were playing ucher.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> [
> Hint: To be a good player, you have to have good addition and memory skills


Well that counts me out! on both points. Especially as I would need to remember numbers- hopeless with remembering phone numbers even.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I give up on getting my sleep time adjusted. Got up at 7 this morning but fell asleep at 2 and slept until 5 pm so am I tired now....nope. Wonder if I just stay up all night then take a nap late morning will make a difference. Probably just end up grumpy LOL.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

I hope everyone is well and for those who aren't I am sending you lots of healing energy.

It is very quiet on here today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I hope everyone is well and for those who aren't I am sending you lots of healing energy.
> 
> It is very quiet on here today.


Hi, Silverowl!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

How are you Lurker? Have you heard from Fale today?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> How are you Lurker? Have you heard from Fale today?


Only from Lupe- Fale was out visiting- so I can't grumble about that, I am fairly certain he had tried to call me but I was out and he got my message instead!

I seem at last to be getting on top of my cold. I stocked up on oranges, lemons, cough lozenges, and paper tissues, and the miso I had hoped to find. I have caught up with the world news a la BBC,and will shortly go and lie down again. It is a hot sticky night- would be a good idea to have a shower on the way!

How are things with you?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, or night. It's 7am here, I've been up for a little while, had to feed the crew and let them out, thought about going back to bed but decided to work on my sock and take a nap later if I need it. I love it when it's so quiet in the house. 
Hope everyone is doing well or on the mend.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > How are you Lurker? Have you heard from Fale today?
> ...


Things here are fine thanks. We have both got over the flu bug we had just after Christmas. Now all we need is for Spring to arrive as I have had enough of the cold and apparently we have more to come in the next week.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's Monday morning and I am at school. Today is my easy day, so I plan to knit and get some walking in between classes. Looks like we might get some rain. I really hope we do as it is very much needed. I do hope everyone is feeling better today. I'm glad that Spencer is talking and joking around. That is a good sign! Healing thoughts to everyone in need.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Morning Poledra...I'm working on my sock too.

Hi also to you Pammie and Sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, today is quite the day here in Canada. Today is the day our Canadian penny is retired. There will be no more pennies in circulation at the store cash registers. If paying cash, the one cent will be rounded up or down to the nearest nickle. If paying by credit card or debit card, there will be no rounding off.
For Christmas my Mom and Dad gave all the children and grandchildren a roll of never circulated pennies off the last minting of the one cent coin.
As this has been in the general talk for the past year, it is not really a surprise to anyone here but may make for a bit of mayhem at the stores. No more giving the kids a penny to take to the store to buy a bubble gum or penny candies. Zoe


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh,, then can USA be far behind....
bets


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning Gwenie, love your aging humor. I worked on a sock last night. Always keep one in to-go bag to do at meetings, dr. Visits etc. But had gotten to heel and usually I prefer to do that part in quiet.

Also working on cabled shawl/shrug for DD.

Going to be a beautiful day, sunny, high 60's. Will take dogs out for long walk after Zumba. Then treat myself to some knitting time.
Sassafras/Desert Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Oh,, then can USA be far behind....
> bets


Actually the general talk here is that the UK will be next to phase out the penny coin.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam here is another peanut butter recipe that I received this morning:

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Fudgy-Peanut-Butter-Cakepmcode=INBDO02S&_mid=2402496&_rid=2402496.992642.440613


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here it is; my allusive waterfall top. Will do it again and next time it will be better.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful Gwenie!

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Here it is; my allusive waterfall top. Will do it again and next time it will be better.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I always pick up a penny when I see it on the ground. It's supposed to be from someone who is thinking of you.
I always throw the penny in my purse. Sometimes when I change purses there are quite a few in the bottom of my purse. I then throw them in a bank. Lots of pennies in that bank. I like to think of those pennies as nice thoughts from friends.



Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> purplelady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh,, then can USA be far behind....
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Pontuf. 


Pontuf said:


> Beautiful Gwenie!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

How about a slice of this with a cuppa?..............was on my Facebook page


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here it is; my allusive waterfall top. Will do it again and next time it will be better.


Just lovely :-D


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here it is; my allusive waterfall top. Will do it again and next time it will be better.


It's beautiful!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I always pick up a penny when I see it on the ground. It's supposed to be from someone who is thinking of you.
> I always throw the penny in my purse. Sometimes when I change purses there are quite a few in the bottom of my purse. I then throw them in a bank. Lots of pennies in that bank. I like to think of those pennies as nice thoughts from friends.
> 
> 
> ...


Thieving ConDems robbing us again......where the heck is Robin Hood when we need him lol


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

agnescr said:


> How about a slice of this with a cuppa?..............was on my Facebook page


Oh, that is neat.

**
I will try to catch up on this round later. I more or less hid out this last weekend to re-energize. I ended up knitting a lot on a Jayne hat. My hands gave out, but I'm down to making the earflaps and the pom-pom on top.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I always pick up a penny when I see it on the ground. It's supposed to be from someone who is thinking of you.
> I always throw the penny in my purse. Sometimes when I change purses there are quite a few in the bottom of my purse. I then throw them in a bank. Lots of pennies in that bank. I like to think of those pennies as nice thoughts from friends.
> 
> 
> ...


I was always taught that when you find a penny in the street it is a lucky penny should be kept for a while then passed on to someone else so that good luck is shared


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I always pick up a penny when I see it on the ground. It's supposed to be from someone who is thinking of you.
> ...


Yah, that is what I was told too. And when you change your purse/wallet, you always retire the old one with a penny in it. When you change your footware from one season to the next, you leave a penny in one of the shoes/boots. They are supposed to bring you luck when you go to use them again. hmmmm, now we use nickles? Zoe


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Update on Spencer, he sure has his sense of humor back. He says he is excited to have be stuck watching the Superbowl on a 20 inch TV in the hospital and thanks GNC. This is what happened,
> 
> "combination of GNC products that were recommend to me by the GNC nutrition guys sent me into violent seizures, partial kidney failure, and boarderline cardiac arrest on 2 separate occasions ..."


Glad to see that he is recovering. Quite a scare for him and the family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What beautiful colour combination. Great socks.



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- haven't had a chance to drop in for tea for a couple of days.
> 
> I just wanted to publicly thank Darowil for the shop workshop, Angora1 too.
> 
> here is my 3rd sock made of Drops Delight yarn. The purple matches the yarn I received from Ranji- couldn't resist it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne - Glad to hear that you're feeling better. Hope you didn't overdo it yesterday watching the Super Bowl :-D


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Beautiful sweater - thanks for the site.



DollieD said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > do you have an url dollie - guess what you get when you click pickles.com - pickles of course. lol
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

will have to keep eye out for that then cos I put them in a jar along with 2 & 5 pence pieces 


5mmdpns said:


> purplelady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh,, then can USA be far behind....
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow thats realy nice, I intend to do 1 I have found some yarn to use but am having probs finding needle tips, think I am gonna go along with what I have


Gweniepooh said:


> Here it is; my allusive waterfall top. Will do it again and next time it will be better.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello everyone! Our babysitting experience, on Friday night, was so much fun. Our old (young) neighbors on the corner, moved from our neighborhood to the edge of our town...a bit more space for him but still close to town for her. They have the most precious little girl, Grace. She is 22 months old and the couple needed to go someplace Friday night so asked if DH, me and dear neighbors would like to come over to their house and watch Grace for a couple of hours. We all jumped at the chance to get our "Grace-fix." I've never taken care of such a little sweetie as she. She didn't cry when her parents left and when it was time for bed, there were no questions asked. To bed she went - not a tear - nothing. I was stunned and was prepared for a bit of a fight. She is smart as a whip too...knows how to record Blues Clues on the DVR at her home and her parents didn't teach her - lol! I was stiff and sore these past two days and couldn't figure out why until it dawned on me that little Grace would run to me and I was to pick her up and hold her over my head. She's stick her arms and legs out like she was flying and would say, "Weeeeeeeeee." It was fun, while it lasted, and now dear husband teases me, when I rub my arms, and says, "Too much weeeee." Yes, way too much weeeeeee! It was fun and I hope we get to do it again soon. Other than that, I've been knitting a thin scarf out of lace weight yarn...only about 3 1/2" wide...for decorative purposes, definitely not for warmth  Then I've been playing with a tatting pattern...only have the "roses" made so far. The flowers are about an inch across...can't tell what my favorite color is, can you?


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

gorrrr,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,rgeous...................................!
u r talented....


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here it is; my allusive waterfall top. Will do it again and next time it will be better.


Very nice job-like the colors very much. I hope to do one someday soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here it is; my allusive waterfall top. Will do it again and next time it will be better.


And I am sure it will raise many compliments!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

gottastch Then I've been playing with a tatting pattern...only have the "roses" made so far. The flowers are about an inch across.[/quote said:


> The flowers are lovely. I've never tried tatting-not sure if I have enough patience.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome Redkimba. Is that you ? Can't wait to see it with the ear flaps and pompom. Really cheerful looking.



Redkimba said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > How about a slice of this with a cuppa?..............was on my Facebook page
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! Our babysitting experience, on Friday night, was so much fun. Our old (young) neighbors on the corner, moved from our neighborhood to the edge of our town...a bit more space for him but still close to town for her. They have the most precious little girl, Grace. She is 22 months old and the couple needed to go someplace Friday night so asked if DH, me and dear neighbors would like to come over to their house and watch Grace for a couple of hours. We all jumped at the chance to get our "Grace-fix." I've never taken care of such a little sweetie as she. She didn't cry when her parents left and when it was time for bed, there were no questions asked. To bed she went - not a tear - nothing. I was stunned and was prepared for a bit of a fight. She is smart as a whip too...knows how to record Blues Clues on the DVR at her home and her parents didn't teach her - lol! I was stiff and sore these past two days and couldn't figure out why until it dawned on me that little Grace would run to me and I was to pick her up and hold her over my head. She's stick her arms and legs out like she was flying and would say, "Weeeeeeeeee." It was fun, while it lasted, and now dear husband teases me, when I rub my arms, and says, "Too much weeeee." Yes, way too much weeeeeee! It was fun and I hope we get to do it again soon. Other than that, I've been knitting a thin scarf out of lace weight yarn...only about 3 1/2" wide...for decorative purposes, definitely not for warmth  Then I've been playing with a tatting pattern...only have the "roses" made so far. The flowers are about an inch across.


They all look lovely- I wish I had someone who could help me with my tatting!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love your knitting and tatting. Both look so delicate. You are talented for sure.



gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! Our babysitting experience, on Friday night, was so much fun. Our old (young) neighbors on the corner, moved from our neighborhood to the edge of our town...a bit more space for him but still close to town for her. They have the most precious little girl, Grace. She is 22 months old and the couple needed to go someplace Friday night so asked if DH, me and dear neighbors would like to come over to their house and watch Grace for a couple of hours. We all jumped at the chance to get our "Grace-fix." I've never taken care of such a little sweetie as she. She didn't cry when her parents left and when it was time for bed, there were no questions asked. To bed she went - not a tear - nothing. I was stunned and was prepared for a bit of a fight. She is smart as a whip too...knows how to record Blues Clues on the DVR at her home and her parents didn't teach her - lol! I was stiff and sore these past two days and couldn't figure out why until it dawned on me that little Grace would run to me and I was to pick her up and hold her over my head. She's stick her arms and legs out like she was flying and would say, "Weeeeeeeeee." It was fun, while it lasted, and now dear husband teases me, when I rub my arms, and says, "Too much weeeee." Yes, way too much weeeeeee! It was fun and I hope we get to do it again soon. Other than that, I've been knitting a thin scarf out of lace weight yarn...only about 3 1/2" wide...for decorative purposes, definitely not for warmth  Then I've been playing with a tatting pattern...only have the "roses" made so far. The flowers are about an inch across.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tracy(sister) posted this on her FB this morning. Spencer is at home now on the long road to recovery. Thank you everyone for your prayers. 

DO NOT USE DEXAFEN, by GNC. 
The image of my son helpless, contorted and in extreme pain is forever etched in my memory. Spencer is finally out of the hospital, and has basically lost about 1/3 of the muscle in every muscle cell in his body due to the extreme stress from the five hours of constant convulsions and contractions caused by the DEXAFEN. His heart rate was 177 when we took him to the ER, and the EKG showed twice too close to heart attack. After two days in ICU being flushed, his kidneys are now out of danger. His body chemistry is screwed up and will take awhile to recover. DEXAFEN has a derivative of a drug that the FDA took off the market several years ago, but is now being marketed slightly differently, all for the sake of the almighty dollar. Just share this post, please, maybe you will help save someones life, and if not, at least you will help raise awareness of the dangers of this new miracle pill. 
Thank you, 
Tracy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tracy(sister) posted this on her FB this morning. Spencer is at home now on the long road to recovery. Thank you everyone for your prayers.
> 
> DO NOT USE DEXAFEN, by GNC.
> The image of my son helpless, contorted and in extreme pain is forever etched in my memory. Spencer is finally out of the hospital, and has basically lost about 1/3 of the muscle in every muscle cell in his body due to the extreme stress from the five hours of constant convulsions and contractions caused by the DEXAFEN. His heart rate was 177 when we took him to the ER, and the EKG showed twice too close to heart attack. After two days in ICU being flushed, his kidneys are now out of danger. His body chemistry is screwed up and will take awhile to recover. DEXAFEN has a derivative of a drug that the FDA took off the market several years ago, but is now being marketed slightly differently, all for the sake of the almighty dollar. Just share this post, please, maybe you will help save someones life, and if not, at least you will help raise awareness of the dangers of this new miracle pill.
> ...


It is so sad that one so vigorous has had such a serious setback, will continue to keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

that is SO maddening, to put stuff on the market, that harms the user, unsuspecting the danger.

the FEN at the end seems a give away, but i would not think so except the horrid outcome you tell.
glad he is recovering,,
bets


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tracy(sister) posted this on her FB this morning. Spencer is at home now on the long road to recovery. Thank you everyone for your prayers.
> ...


Thank you Julie. It is sad to think of Spencer not being able to do things he could just a week ago.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tracy(sister) posted this on her FB this morning. Spencer is at home now on the long road to recovery. Thank you everyone for your prayers.
> 
> DO NOT USE DEXAFEN, by GNC.
> The image of my son helpless, contorted and in extreme pain is forever etched in my memory. Spencer is finally out of the hospital, and has basically lost about 1/3 of the muscle in every muscle cell in his body due to the extreme stress from the five hours of constant convulsions and contractions caused by the DEXAFEN. His heart rate was 177 when we took him to the ER, and the EKG showed twice too close to heart attack. After two days in ICU being flushed, his kidneys are now out of danger. His body chemistry is screwed up and will take awhile to recover. DEXAFEN has a derivative of a drug that the FDA took off the market several years ago, but is now being marketed slightly differently, all for the sake of the almighty dollar. Just share this post, please, maybe you will help save someones life, and if not, at least you will help raise awareness of the dangers of this new miracle pill.
> ...


I am so glad he is home and on the way to recovery. I will keep sending healing energy his way.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

purplelady said:


> that is SO maddening, to put stuff on the market, that harms the user, unsuspecting the danger.
> 
> the FEN at the end seems a give away, but i would not think so except the horrid outcome you tell.
> glad he is recovering,,
> bets


It is very sad that the almightly dollar is more important than the health of athletes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I am so glad he is home and on the way to recovery. I will keep sending healing energy his way.


I can only imagine the relief of having Spencer out of danger and at home recovering. Thank you.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! Our babysitting experience, on Friday night, was so much fun. Our old (young) neighbors on the corner, moved from our neighborhood to the edge of our town...a bit more space for him but still close to town for her. They have the most precious little girl, Grace. She is 22 months old and the couple needed to go someplace Friday night so asked if DH, me and dear neighbors would like to come over to their house and watch Grace for a couple of hours. We all jumped at the chance to get our "Grace-fix." I've never taken care of such a little sweetie as she. She didn't cry when her parents left and when it was time for bed, there were no questions asked. To bed she went - not a tear - nothing. I was stunned and was prepared for a bit of a fight. She is smart as a whip too...knows how to record Blues Clues on the DVR at her home and her parents didn't teach her - lol! I was stiff and sore these past two days and couldn't figure out why until it dawned on me that little Grace would run to me and I was to pick her up and hold her over my head. She's stick her arms and legs out like she was flying and would say, "Weeeeeeeeee." It was fun, while it lasted, and now dear husband teases me, when I rub my arms, and says, "Too much weeeee." Yes, way too much weeeeeee! It was fun and I hope we get to do it again soon. Other than that, I've been knitting a thin scarf out of lace weight yarn...only about 3 1/2" wide...for decorative purposes, definitely not for warmth  Then I've been playing with a tatting pattern...only have the "roses" made so far. The flowers are about an inch across.
> ...


Thank you! I'm not very good with the tatting, Julie...still learning. I can do rings and chains and that's it. I have visions of trying to hide the yarn ends, like knitting, but it doesn't seem to be the case in tatting.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I love all the work/projects you all are showing...keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I am sure there are disclosures to the hilt for that "Fen" stuff. So crazy a person has to be so mindful of everything we put in our mouths. If it is available to the public, it should be safe. I get my multi-vitamin and fish oil caps from GNC but that's it.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tracy(sister) posted this on her FB this morning. Spencer is at home now on the long road to recovery. Thank you everyone for your prayers.
> 
> DO NOT USE DEXAFEN, by GNC.
> The image of my son helpless, contorted and in extreme pain is forever etched in my memory. Spencer is finally out of the hospital, and has basically lost about 1/3 of the muscle in every muscle cell in his body due to the extreme stress from the five hours of constant convulsions and contractions caused by the DEXAFEN. His heart rate was 177 when we took him to the ER, and the EKG showed twice too close to heart attack. After two days in ICU being flushed, his kidneys are now out of danger. His body chemistry is screwed up and will take awhile to recover. DEXAFEN has a derivative of a drug that the FDA took off the market several years ago, but is now being marketed slightly differently, all for the sake of the almighty dollar. Just share this post, please, maybe you will help save someones life, and if not, at least you will help raise awareness of the dangers of this new miracle pill.
> ...


Caren,
Thank you for posting that info.
I will continue to pray for Spencer!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I am sure there are disclosures to the hilt for that "Fen" stuff. So crazy a person has to be so mindful of everything we put in our mouths. If it is available to the public, it should be safe. I get my multi-vitamin and fish oil caps from GNC but that's it.


This was a free sample that he received fro GNC.

Caren,
Thank you for posting that info.
I will continue to pray for Spencer!

You are welcome. 
Thank you it is appreciated.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have gotten woefully behind...spent yesterday trying to get that baby sweater worked out but after 4 attempts still couldn't quite get it going...then had a revelation as I was falling asleep so MAY have it ready to go again tonight...

Julie, as always, I am keeping you in my thoughts, and also those with trouble in their lives, glad to hear from Puplover and Marianne (you are sounding a lot like your old self now, yeah!).

I have about a dozen pages to go, but I am determined to get caught up today.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow lovely flowers, I so wish I could do tatting, I did try but couldnt work out how to join the circles and do the next round lol pretty scarf too  lyn


gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! Our babysitting experience, on Friday night, was so much fun. Our old (young) neighbors on the corner, moved from our neighborhood to the edge of our town...a bit more space for him but still close to town for her. They have the most precious little girl, Grace. She is 22 months old and the couple needed to go someplace Friday night so asked if DH, me and dear neighbors would like to come over to their house and watch Grace for a couple of hours. We all jumped at the chance to get our "Grace-fix." I've never taken care of such a little sweetie as she. She didn't cry when her parents left and when it was time for bed, there were no questions asked. To bed she went - not a tear - nothing. I was stunned and was prepared for a bit of a fight. She is smart as a whip too...knows how to record Blues Clues on the DVR at her home and her parents didn't teach her - lol! I was stiff and sore these past two days and couldn't figure out why until it dawned on me that little Grace would run to me and I was to pick her up and hold her over my head. She's stick her arms and legs out like she was flying and would say, "Weeeeeeeeee." It was fun, while it lasted, and now dear husband teases me, when I rub my arms, and says, "Too much weeeee." Yes, way too much weeeeeee! It was fun and I hope we get to do it again soon. Other than that, I've been knitting a thin scarf out of lace weight yarn...only about 3 1/2" wide...for decorative purposes, definitely not for warmth  Then I've been playing with a tatting pattern...only have the "roses" made so far. The flowers are about an inch across...can't tell what my favorite color is, can you?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here it is; my allusive waterfall top. Will do it again and next time it will be better.


It's very nice - love the colours! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Caren, so glad to hear Spencer is home--may he recover fully & quickly!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> How about a slice of this with a cuppa?..............was on my Facebook page


That's fantastic Agnes and what a lot of work!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

They're both lovely, gottastitch. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have gotten woefully behind...spent yesterday trying to get that baby sweater worked out but after 4 attempts still couldn't quite get it going...then had a revelation as I was falling asleep so MAY have it ready to go again tonight...
> 
> Julie, as always, I am keeping you in my thoughts, and also those with trouble in their lives, glad to hear from Puplover and Marianne (you are sounding a lot like your old self now, yeah!).
> 
> I have about a dozen pages to go, but I am determined to get caught up today.


thanks Sorlenna- This is not quite the way I had envisioned finishing up our lives- but I guess I will get more used to being on my own. What would I do without my knitting needles? 
Good luck on the baby sweater!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Good to hear that Spencer is home. How long do the Drs think it will be until he has all his muscle function back?

My daughter did the Tough Mudder thing last year. It is not for the faint of heart.

Gwennie-will we see a picture of you modeling your new creation?

Julie-none of us really knows what life will deal us-we probably would not want to.We learn to cope as each new situation presents itself. i hope that you will find comfort and satisfaction when you are able to visit with Fale on a regular basis.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Kathy not a clue to your favorite color! Ha! Ha! They are lovely!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Good to hear that Spencer is home. How long do the Drs think it will be until he has all his muscle function back?
> 
> My daughter did the Tough Mudder thing last year. It is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :?: :?: :?: :?: Will see...got to have daughter take picture and she's at work. Perhaps I'll have her take a pic Saturday before meeting up with KPers at LYS.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here it is; my allusive waterfall top. Will do it again and next time it will be better.


Very nice, Gwen. I like your color choices. Guess I'll have to visit the waterfall workshop after I finish conquering lace. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Caren, so glad to hear Spencer is home--may he recover fully & quickly!


We all hope his recovery is quick.

I was on round 20 of the hat and Seth decided he needed my needle. Out it came, lesson learned can no longer leave my knitting down when I walk away from it. He likes to help, it is cute to see him try to crochet.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tracy(sister) posted this on her FB this morning. Spencer is at home now on the long road to recovery. Thank you everyone for your prayers.
> 
> DO NOT USE DEXAFEN, by GNC.


It's good to know that Spencer is home now. We'll continue to send lots of positive thoughts and healing energy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't feel bad gwen - i went over at nine to have breakfast with heidi and gary - came home - went back to bed and just got up a while ago -- slept until three in the afternoon. and i was in bed by two-thirty last night instead of four.


Gweniepooh said:


> Well I give up on getting my sleep time adjusted. Got up at 7 this morning but fell asleep at 2 and slept until 5 pm so am I tired now....nope. Wonder if I just stay up all night then take a nap late morning will make a difference. Probably just end up grumpy LOL.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Good to hear that Spencer is home. How long do the Drs think it will be until he has all his muscle function back?
> 
> My daughter did the Tough Mudder thing last year. It is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad to hear you and your husband are in the pink again silverowl - this is still cold and flu season so take good care of yourselves. sounds like the stomach flu is going around here - a friend of our has all three children home from school today sitting on the toilet and throwing up in the wastecan at the same time. i have been lucky so far - but then i have not been out and about very much.

sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up, Caren. Who knows what lives may be saved from your post. So glad that Spencer is on the road to recovery--hope it comes quickly for you all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's about time your cold decided to leave julie - you have had a time of it - sounds like you have all the supplies you need to finally get rid of it.

sam

[quote=Lurker 2I seem at last to be getting on top of my cold. I stocked up on oranges, lemons, cough lozenges, and paper tissues, and the miso I had hoped to find. I have caught up with the world news a la BBC,and will shortly go and lie down again. It is a hot sticky night- would be a good idea to have a shower on the way!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Agnes, as the picture first came up and I could see the ''yarn'',I thought of the lovely colors. Only at the full picture did I realize that it must be fondant on a layer cake. It would be a terrific temptation for me.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, Caren. Who knows what lives may be saved from your post. So glad that Spencer is on the road to recovery--hope it comes quickly for you all.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You are most welcome, I wasn't going to post it but figured if by posting it it saved one person from going through the same thing it was worth posting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's been talked about off and on - personally i would hate to seem them discontinued - but then i don't do change well sometimes.

sam



purplelady said:


> Oh,, then can USA be far behind....
> bets


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really envy your being able to get out and walk the dog - there really is no place to walk the dog here - the last eight years i lived in seattle i lived in an over 55 trailer court - i had mapped out a walk that put us on every street with no repeats - it was just two miles - the dogs and i walked that a couple of times a day. then they had a fenced in area where people parked their rv's - i could go in there - shut the gate and let the dogs run free. it was really great and i felt great.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Morning Gwenie, love your aging humor. I worked on a sock last night. Always keep one in to-go bag to do at meetings, dr. Visits etc. But had gotten to heel and usually I prefer to do that part in quiet.
> 
> Also working on cabled shawl/shrug for DD.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sandy - when i click on that it says the page has been removed.

sam



Sandy said:


> Sam here is another peanut butter recipe that I received this morning:
> 
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Fudgy-Peanut-Butter-Cakepmcode=INBDO02S&_mid=2402496&_rid=2402496.992642.440613


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it looks great gwen - good color combination.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here it is; my allusive waterfall top. Will do it again and next time it will be better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great way to look at it pontuf - and i bet someone was thinking about you.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I always pick up a penny when I see it on the ground. It's supposed to be from someone who is thinking of you.
> I always throw the penny in my purse. Sometimes when I change purses there are quite a few in the bottom of my purse. I then throw them in a bank. Lots of pennies in that bank. I like to think of those pennies as nice thoughts from friends.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful scarf - would love to have the pattern.

sam



agnescr said:


> How about a slice of this with a cuppa?..............was on my Facebook page


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

WOW, I'm so excited to see everyone's photos...great job everyone. Love the color choices, love the patterns, love everyone's great work!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gottastch - i am going to copy your scarf - what a lovely idea to use lace weight yarn with that pattern.

your tatted roses are beautiful - i have always wanted to learn to tat but think it is totally beyond me. do you have any other tatting you could show us?

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! Our babysitting experience, on Friday night, was so much fun. Our old (young) neighbors on the corner, moved from our neighborhood to the edge of our town...a bit more space for him but still close to town for her. They have the most precious little girl, Grace. She is 22 months old and the couple needed to go someplace Friday night so asked if DH, me and dear neighbors would like to come over to their house and watch Grace for a couple of hours. We all jumped at the chance to get our "Grace-fix." I've never taken care of such a little sweetie as she. She didn't cry when her parents left and when it was time for bed, there were no questions asked. To bed she went - not a tear - nothing. I was stunned and was prepared for a bit of a fight. She is smart as a whip too...knows how to record Blues Clues on the DVR at her home and her parents didn't teach her - lol! I was stiff and sore these past two days and couldn't figure out why until it dawned on me that little Grace would run to me and I was to pick her up and hold her over my head. She's stick her arms and legs out like she was flying and would say, "Weeeeeeeeee." It was fun, while it lasted, and now dear husband teases me, when I rub my arms, and says, "Too much weeeee." Yes, way too much weeeeeee! It was fun and I hope we get to do it again soon. Other than that, I've been knitting a thin scarf out of lace weight yarn...only about 3 1/2" wide...for decorative purposes, definitely not for warmth  Then I've been playing with a tatting pattern...only have the "roses" made so far. The flowers are about an inch across...can't tell what my favorite color is, can you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what great colors redkimba - hope we can see in modeled when it is completely finished. it that you underneath the hat?

sam



Redkimba said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > How about a slice of this with a cuppa?..............was on my Facebook page
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - what great news about spencer - i wonder - will his muscle mass ever build back up again? i think this is something that needs to be addressed - as a law suit or something - i always thought gnc was reliabe - now i wonder.

sending mountains of healing energy to spencer and the hope for a quick recovery.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Tracy(sister) posted this on her FB this morning. Spencer is at home now on the long road to recovery. Thank you everyone for your prayers.
> 
> DO NOT USE DEXAFEN, by GNC.
> The image of my son helpless, contorted and in extreme pain is forever etched in my memory. Spencer is finally out of the hospital, and has basically lost about 1/3 of the muscle in every muscle cell in his body due to the extreme stress from the five hours of constant convulsions and contractions caused by the DEXAFEN. His heart rate was 177 when we took him to the ER, and the EKG showed twice too close to heart attack. After two days in ICU being flushed, his kidneys are now out of danger. His body chemistry is screwed up and will take awhile to recover. DEXAFEN has a derivative of a drug that the FDA took off the market several years ago, but is now being marketed slightly differently, all for the sake of the almighty dollar. Just share this post, please, maybe you will help save someones life, and if not, at least you will help raise awareness of the dangers of this new miracle pill.
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

DID anyone open the topic of yarn in hte freezer today?
WHEN I was in that site or one near it I got a malware warning, scared me away, but want to know what the yarn/ freezer one was about..
thnx,
bets


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

purplelady said:


> DID anyone open the topic of yarn in hte freezer today?
> WHEN I was in that site or one near it I got a malware warning, scared me away, but want to know what the yarn/ freezer one was about..
> thnx,
> bets


Not sure why you had trouble, bets. The topic was posted by courier770, who is a regular and frequent poster hereabouts. Hoping that courier won't mind my quoting her, here is the beginning portion of her post:

>>For a long time I've heard that if you put an item you are frogging into the freezer, it will be easier to unknit. This is usually true of high "loft" yarns like: Angora, Mohair, Alpaca, etc..

>>So I came across a long time WIP on Friday, an Angora/Mohair blend scarf that I only had completed a few inches of but kept setting aside...for nearly 2 years! Love the yarn but it just wasn't working out with this particular pattern. I put the project in the freezer for a couple of hours, then proceeded to frog it...wow it really helped! Though I have been knitting for nearly 50 years I'd never given this a try before.

>>Happily this lovely yarn is now being knit into a project that really does it justice!

Hope this helps.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just googled tough mudder - it raises money for the wounded warrier project - over five million so far - i was watching a couple of the videos - think i am a little old to try that. lol if i was younger i think it would be great fun.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Good to hear that Spencer is home. How long do the Drs think it will be until he has all his muscle function back?
> 
> My daughter did the Tough Mudder thing last year. It is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanx KatyNora, I have something that was hard to frog and will try this,
bets


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

boy - was i taken in - now that i get up really close i see that it is fondant - i thought it was a real scarf. still like the pattern. lol

i would have like to watch that being created - bet that took some work.

sam



agnescr said:


> How about a slice of this with a cuppa?..............was on my Facebook page


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thats a tip worth remembering.

sam



KatyNora said:


> purplelady said:
> 
> 
> > DID anyone open the topic of yarn in hte freezer today?
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, today is quite the day here in Canada. Today is the day our Canadian penny is retired. There will be no more pennies in circulation at the store cash registers. If paying cash, the one cent will be rounded up or down to the nearest nickle. If paying by credit card or debit card, there will be no rounding off.
> For Christmas my Mom and Dad gave all the children and grandchildren a roll of never circulated pennies off the last minting of the one cent coin.
> As this has been in the general talk for the past year, it is not really a surprise to anyone here but may make for a bit of mayhem at the stores. No more giving the kids a penny to take to the store to buy a bubble gum or penny candies. Zoe


We haven't had 1 or 2 cent coins for many many years- rounding up or down to the nearest 5 cents for all cash totals. Even if we still had 1 cets I don't hink they would be able to buy anything with 1 cent anyway.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tracy(sister) posted this on her FB this morning. Spencer is at home now on the long road to recovery. Thank you everyone for your prayers.
> 
> DO NOT USE DEXAFEN, by GNC.
> The image of my son helpless, contorted and in extreme pain is forever etched in my memory. Spencer is finally out of the hospital, and has basically lost about 1/3 of the muscle in every muscle cell in his body due to the extreme stress from the five hours of constant convulsions and contractions caused by the DEXAFEN. His heart rate was 177 when we took him to the ER, and the EKG showed twice too close to heart attack. After two days in ICU being flushed, his kidneys are now out of danger. His body chemistry is screwed up and will take awhile to recover. DEXAFEN has a derivative of a drug that the FDA took off the market several years ago, but is now being marketed slightly differently, all for the sake of the almighty dollar. Just share this post, please, maybe you will help save someones life, and if not, at least you will help raise awareness of the dangers of this new miracle pill.
> ...


And another prayer of thankfulness for Spencers recovery and for his continued recovery. So glad he's out of danger. I don't think any of us are aware of the dangers of a lot of the over the counter supplements from health stores or any store. I'll stick with tylenol and very limited use of that!! So glad he's able to leave the hospital.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

melyn said:


> wow lovely flowers, I so wish I could do tatting, I did try but couldnt work out how to join the circles and do the next round lol pretty scarf too  lyn
> 
> I tried tatting once YEARS ago and just gave up in frustration....I think it was too exacting!! But yours is so beautiful and delicate!
> JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I always pick up a penny when I see it on the ground. It's supposed to be from someone who is thinking of you.
> ...


For us it only on the total and the rounding can go either way. So if something is 97 cents we pay 95 cents. But things are still sold at this sort of amount, they are then totaled up and only then does the rounding occur. And let me tell you how much better it is to not need to carry those little 1 and 2 cent coins. And it is only for cash. Even years ago when we changed over sending kids off with 1 cent to the local store would have been useless as nothing was that cheap.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Julie-none of us really knows what life will deal us-we probably would not want to.We learn to cope as each new situation presents itself. i hope that you will find comfort and satisfaction when you are able to visit with Fale on a regular basis.[/quote]

this is so true. I never thought I'd be a widow a age 50 and that was so many years ago, it's hard to remember what married life was like! 
JuneK


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, great news about Spencer.

Gottasch, love your tatting. Had a Great aunt who tatted. We all called her Tat and now i can't think of her given name.

Sam, yes I feel very blessed to be able to walk with dogs in hills or desert where they can run free and I get to see the Sierras just 15 miles out of town. ESP. Since I am from L.I., NY where this time of year little sun and lots of cold.

Sassafras


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

So glad thta SPencer is home.
Certainly shows the problem with these types of thigs- here because they are notfood or drugs they seem to slip under the radar of being tested and having to match up what the label says with what is actually in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Julie-none of us really knows what life will deal us-we probably would not want to.We learn to cope as each new situation presents itself. i hope that you will find comfort and satisfaction when you are able to visit with Fale on a regular basis.


this is so true. I never thought I'd be a widow a age 50 and that was so many years ago, it's hard to remember what married life was like! 
JuneK[/quote]

I must remember that I am lucky still to be able to talk with him. Need to start saving to get over to see him!
50 is young to become a widow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> thats a tip worth remembering.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I hadn't heard of yarn in the freezer for this reason. Great tip. I had heard it would help yarn from shedding. I did a cowl with alpaca and it was shedding so I did tell the lady I knit it for to put it in the freezer. I sure hope that helped.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Julie-none of us really knows what life will deal us-we probably would not want to.We learn to cope as each new situation presents itself. i hope that you will find comfort and satisfaction when you are able to visit with Fale on a regular basis.
> ...


And in talking with him, you will be better able to judge the situation and have your peace of mind. You are sounding more positive lately, and that is a good thing!

June, I became a widow at 36--life throws us some crazy curves now and again. But we're still here and doing our best, eh?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


i think I was in a state of shock, there for a while. 
My goodness that was something Sorlenna- that must have come as a real shock, but one does adjust.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> i think I was in a state of shock, there for a while.
> My goodness that was something Sorlenna- that must have come as a real shock, but one does adjust.


That sounds an accurate assessment, now that I think about it (as far as your being in shock), Julie! Yes, it was an absolute shock for me, too, but having my kids at young ages also made me motivated and stronger to stand on my own.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > i think I was in a state of shock, there for a while.
> ...


And look at the beautiful designs that you are dreaming up!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thank you for the support! And yes, I do think that had circumstances been different, I definitely would not be doing some of the things I love to do now--I didn't learn to knit until after that, after all.

Oh, and I think I forgot to comment earlier on all the wonderful photos--love seeing these projects! And Agnes, that cake is amazing--too pretty to eat!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here it is; my allusive waterfall top. Will do it again and next time it will be better.


Looks so lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just listened to a guy on the radio. He's been collecting pennies since 1971 and says he has a jar full (about 3 ft. high). Doesn't plan to take them to the bank but is going to leave it to one of his kids who can worry about moving the jar.



Pontuf said:


> I always pick up a penny when I see it on the ground. It's supposed to be from someone who is thinking of you.
> I always throw the penny in my purse. Sometimes when I change purses there are quite a few in the bottom of my purse. I then throw them in a bank. Lots of pennies in that bank. I like to think of those pennies as nice thoughts from friends.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What a beautiful colour combination that is and the yarn looks so soft. Nice looking scarf too.



agnescr said:


> How about a slice of this with a cuppa?..............was on my Facebook page


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

[Cute hat

**
I will try to catch up on this round later. I more or less hid out this last weekend to re-energize. I ended up knitting a lot on a Jayne hat. My hands gave out, but I'm down to making the earflaps and the pom-pom on top.[/quote]


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My that is pretty. Is tatting much different then crocheting? The flowers look wonderful.

Other than that, I've been knitting a thin scarf out of lace weight yarn...only about 3 1/2" wide...for decorative purposes, definitely not for warmth  Then I've been playing with a tatting pattern...only have the "roses" made so far. The flowers are about an inch across...can't tell what my favorite color is, can you? [/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the waterfall top and also the scarves (both real and fondant!) Love the tatting - my Grandma did some tatting and I think my Mom did little of it---but how she ever had time for anything besides cooking and laundry with so many of us kids, I'll never know! It's something I may take up, but have so far to progress in my knitting and crocheting that I don't think it will be anytime soon. Feeling better - was pretty producive today and just watched the snow lightly fall and just enjoyed knitting some valentine hearts and smelling the ham soup cooking away in the crockpot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> boy - was i taken in - now that i get up really close i see that it is fondant - i thought it was a real scarf. still like the pattern. lol
> 
> i would have like to watch that being created - bet that took some work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Noticed PurpleLady mentioned a malware scare...I had been on KP most of the day when around 5 pm got the same warning and after that every site I went to I got that warning. Couldn't even open my mail. Contacted my technical support from Total Defense and I had been infected from somewhere. Since I had only been here all day made me suspicious. Long story short, since we (DD and I) both use laptops and connect wireless it ended up costing me $180 because she didn't know where she had put the disk for our security software and had to re-install her's all over again remotely.It had infected her computer too due to wireless connection. Really didn't need that expense right now. Oh well...let me start looking for those pennies before they are all gone!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Noticed PurpleLady mentioned a malware scare...I had been on KP most of the day when around 5 pm got the same warning and after that every site I went to I got that warning. Couldn't even open my mail. Contacted my technical support from Total Defense and I had been infected from somewhere. Since I had only been here all day made me suspicious. Long story short, since we (DD and I) both use laptops and connect wireless it ended up costing me $180 because she didn't know where she had put the disk for our security software and had to re-install her's all over again remotely.It had infected her computer too due to wireless connection. Really didn't need that expense right now. Oh well...let me start looking for those pennies before they are all gone!


topic thread is here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-144010-1.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks 5mm. If I could have gotten to you first I probably would have save myself some mullah! Oh well...super protected now for sure.



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Noticed PurpleLady mentioned a malware scare...I had been on KP most of the day when around 5 pm got the same warning and after that every site I went to I got that warning. Couldn't even open my mail. Contacted my technical support from Total Defense and I had been infected from somewhere. Since I had only been here all day made me suspicious. Long story short, since we (DD and I) both use laptops and connect wireless it ended up costing me $180 because she didn't know where she had put the disk for our security software and had to re-install her's all over again remotely.It had infected her computer too due to wireless connection. Really didn't need that expense right now. Oh well...let me start looking for those pennies before they are all gone!
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> purplelady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh,, then can USA be far behind....
> ...


It was mentioned in the Edmonton paper that next it will be the nickel -- there are rumours that it will be phased out within 5 years. that sure will change things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks 5mm. If I could have gotten to you first I probably would have save myself some mullah! Oh well...super protected now for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How frustrating!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > purplelady said:
> ...


Our smallest coin is now the 10 cent piece,and that is used only for change- has no other value. A one stage bus fare is $1-90c, I think internal postage is now 70c, petrol is well over $2 per litre, the average half kilo of butter is around $4, milk is at least $4 for 2 litres, and you are doing well to get cheddar cheese less than $10 a kilo. a cauliflower the other day cost me $4. most items on my shopping list work out in multiples of $10, just BTW.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, it's been a long day. I hope everyone is doing well, I'll go back and read up in just a few. 
We went back to Brown Sheep Wool today, Stepmother wanted a drop spindle kit really badly so we each got one, only $25 for everything except the little bag of rabbit alpaca so not bad, poor DH went with for the ride, he just kept shaking his head. lol...
Well, off to get something to drink and get caught up on what I've missed so far today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a long day. I hope everyone is doing well, I'll go back and read up in just a few.
> We went back to Brown Sheep Wool today, Stepmother wanted a drop spindle kit really badly so we each got one, only $25 for everything except the little bag of rabbit alpaca so not bad, poor DH went with for the ride, he just kept shaking his head. lol...
> Well, off to get something to drink and get caught up on what I've missed so far today.


Be interested to see your spinning- is this a new venture?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful waterfall top Gwen, it looks great to me. 
The cake looks great too. 
See a penny pick it up, all day long you have good luck.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch, so wonderful that you were able to enjoy a great evening with a little one, they are so much fun. 
I love the scarf and your tatting is gorgeous. I would like to learn to tat at some point, my dad was good at tatting.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi, thank you all! Tatting isn't hard...just different. When my mom lived in the nursing home, her next door neighbor tatted. I asked her if she would show me some time. I had done a fair amount of reading about it but just couldn't make sense in my mind what the words were telling my hands to do. When mom's neighbor showed me, it kind of started to make sense. I then went to JoAnns and found a soft-covered book called Learn to Tat by Janette Baker. It had the words and photos but it also had a DVD so I could actually watch the demonstrator's hands work, as often as I wanted  It helped me soooo much! 

I really haven't accomplished anything, other than try my hand at a few patterns to practice. I can only do rings, chains and picots right now but there are lots of patterns out there that just use those - yay me  

The one thing I did start and complete was a garter for my dear daughter-in-law to wear on the wedding day. I used satin from my wedding dress, to cover the elastic, and tatted an edging and wove the satin-covered elastic through. I attached a black ribbon and a button from my mom's button box...it was the only one like it and it was "blingy"...just what my dear daughter-in-law likes. It worked out perfectly and she loved it


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

This one is called the Single Shuttle Wave Edge. The ecru color is made from #20 thread...half the size of normal crochet cotton (which is #10). The purply sample is made from quilting thread, the closest I could find to #80 tatting thread at that time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hi, tatting isn't hard...just different. When my mom lived in the nursing home, her next door neighbor tatted. I asked her if she would show me some time. I had done a fair amount of reading about it but just couldn't make sense in my mind what the words were telling my hands to do. When mom's neighbor showed me, it kind of started to make sense. I then went to JoAnns and found a soft-covered book called Learn to Tat by Janette Baker. It had the words and photos but it also had a DVD so I could actually watch the demonstrator's hands work, as often as I wanted  It helped me soooo much!
> 
> I really haven't accomplished anything, other than try my hand at a few patterns to practice. I can only do rings, chains and picots right now but there are lots of patterns out there that just use those - yay me
> 
> The one thing I did start and complete was a garter for my dear daughter-in-law to wear on the wedding day. I used satin from my wedding dress, to cover the elastic, and tatted an edging and wove the satin-covered elastic through. I attached a black ribbon and a button from my mom's button box...it was the only one like it and it was "blingy"...just what my dear daughter-in-law likes. It worked out perfectly and she loved it


That is so beautiful!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> gottastch Then I've been playing with a tatting pattern...only have the "roses" made so far. The flowers are about an inch across.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > The flowers are lovely. I've never tried tatting-not sure if I have enough patience.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

This one is called Hens & Chicks and is also made from the quilting thread.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> This one is called the single shuttle wave edge. The ecru color is made from #20 thread...half the size of normal crochet cotton (which is #10). The purply sample is made from quilting thread, the closest I could find to #80 tatting thread at that time.


I think that takes a lot of patience!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Julie, I'm not sure if it is patience or persistence - lol! I was determined to do it and kept working at it until my stitches were pretty even as well as the picots. I did have to purchase a little cardboard aide to help me make the picots; I could never make two the same. I ran a string through a little hole that was already punched in it and I wear it around my neck so I don't misplace it...it ended up in a glass of Coca-Cola once but luckily it is coated with something so I just had to wipe it off (it was after that I started keeping it around my neck)...leave it to me


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, I have to go back to see the fondant! I just thought someone was presenting their work in a different way! I'm not very observant.

So many beautiful pieces of work. My GM tatted. I wanted to learn, but never did. I would like to learn now. I loved the bridal garter. How nice that it had your dress in it. Makes it extra special.

So happy for Spencer. I feel like he will be back to his old self very soon. Young kids tend to heal quickly, especially when they have been athletic.

My Mavs are getting beat by the Thunder. Might as well go clean the kitchen and go to bed! We are just not doing well this year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh yes, very new venture. lol... My spinning today is, to say the least, a bit irregular. lol but it's fun. I'll get better with practice. Next time we go out she's going to take us back to go through the scrap bins for roving to play with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gottastch, those are absolutely lovely!! The garter is brilliant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Julie, I'm not sure if it is patience or persistence - lol! I was determined to do it and kept working at it until my stitches were pretty even as well as the picots. I did have to purchase a little cardboard aide to help me make the picots; I could never make two the same. I ran a string through a little hole that was already punched in it and I wear it around my neck so I don't misplace it...it ended up in a glass of Coca-Cola once but luckily it is coated with something so I just had to wipe it off (it was after that I started keeping it around my neck)...leave it to me


well, as knitters we learn both!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sandy - when i click on that it says the page has been removed.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I just tried it again and it said it was temporary. If they post it again I'll let you know.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> hathy (am i right on this?) - heidi is due June 20
> 
> Hope Heidi is doing well with this pregnancy. The little guy will been here before you know it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That hopefully will be a heirloom for generations to come. It is lovely and such a memento.



gottastch said:


> Hi, thank you all! Tatting isn't hard...just different. When my mom lived in the nursing home, her next door neighbor tatted. I asked her if she would show me some time. I had done a fair amount of reading about it but just couldn't make sense in my mind what the words were telling my hands to do. When mom's neighbor showed me, it kind of started to make sense. I then went to JoAnns and found a soft-covered book called Learn to Tat by Janette Baker. It had the words and photos but it also had a DVD so I could actually watch the demonstrator's hands work, as often as I wanted  It helped me soooo much!
> 
> I really haven't accomplished anything, other than try my hand at a few patterns to practice. I can only do rings, chains and picots right now but there are lots of patterns out there that just use those - yay me
> 
> The one thing I did start and complete was a garter for my dear daughter-in-law to wear on the wedding day. I used satin from my wedding dress, to cover the elastic, and tatted an edging and wove the satin-covered elastic through. I attached a black ribbon and a button from my mom's button box...it was the only one like it and it was "blingy"...just what my dear daughter-in-law likes. It worked out perfectly and she loved it


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

I want to report that our GS who was shot in the head, is improving. He has been moved to a great teaching hospital. He has been allowed to wake up, and the breathing tube has been removed. Your prayers mean so much to us. It has been wonderful to see our grown children taking care of each other!
When we were home for two days I came down with a chest cold or something,and it has been a "Doozie". And DH got a sinus infection. We're on the mend now but we felt so bad about not being able to help....but the grown children came together and helped each other. It's amazing to see how God works things out!!!
We wait to see what damage has been done, but it's too early to know yet..... and maybe there will be little???? 
Your prayers mean more to us than I can say!
So glad Lurker has heard from Fale...Pup lover seems to be getting better, thank goodness..and Marianne (sweet lady) seems to be much better too...We include youall in our prayers! B Sam, My dad used to say it was his job to teach our boys how to cuss. Thank goodness, he wasn't a very good teacher. So your job with this new baby boy will be to teach him to cuss. (You know when I think about it I never heard my Dad use a cuss word) Later, B


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gottastch. Your garter is wonderful and so special. So meaningful. It's so neat that you brought together so many memories .

Pontuf



gottastch said:


> Hi, thank you all! Tatting isn't hard...just different. When my mom lived in the nursing home, her next door neighbor tatted. I asked her if she would show me some time. I had done a fair amount of reading about it but just couldn't make sense in my mind what the words were telling my hands to do. When mom's neighbor showed me, it kind of started to make sense. I then went to JoAnns and found a soft-covered book called Learn to Tat by Janette Baker. It had the words and photos but it also had a DVD so I could actually watch the demonstrator's hands work, as often as I wanted  It helped me soooo much!
> 
> I really haven't accomplished anything, other than try my hand at a few patterns to practice. I can only do rings, chains and picots right now but there are lots of patterns out there that just use those - yay me
> 
> The one thing I did start and complete was a garter for my dear daughter-in-law to wear on the wedding day. I used satin from my wedding dress, to cover the elastic, and tatted an edging and wove the satin-covered elastic through. I attached a black ribbon and a button from my mom's button box...it was the only one like it and it was "blingy"...just what my dear daughter-in-law likes. It worked out perfectly and she loved it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Betina said:


> I want to report that our GS who was shot in the head, is improving. He has been moved to a great teaching hospital. He has been allowed to wake up, and the breathing tube has been removed. Your prayers mean so much to us. It has been wonderful to see our grown children taking care of each other!
> When we were home for two days I came down with a chest cold or something,and it has been a "Doozie". And DH got a sinus infection. We're on the mend now but we felt so bad about not being able to help....but the grown children came together and helped each other. It's amazing to see how God works things out!!!
> We wait to see what damage has been done, but it's too early to know yet..... and maybe there will be little????
> Your prayers mean more to us than I can say!
> So glad Lurker has heard from Fale...Pup lover seems to be getting better, thank goodness..and Marianne (sweet lady) seems to be much better too...We include youall in our prayers! B Sam, My dad used to say it was his job to teach our boys how to cuss. Thank goodness, he wasn't a very good teacher. So your job with this new baby boy will be to teach him to cuss. (You know when I think about it I never heard my Dad use a cuss word) Later, B


Have been wondering how your boy was! Good to get a positive progress report. I am sure your ailments will have been caused by the stress you have been through. 
And still you have been able to care for us too, thank you so much!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Betina. Your DGS and your family are in our prayers. So glad to hear he is improving. 
Many prayers and hugs coming your way.

Pontuf

.


Betina said:


> I want to report that our GS who was shot in the head, is improving. He has been moved to a great teaching hospital. He has been allowed to wake up, and the breathing tube has been removed. Your prayers mean so much to us. It has been wonderful to see our grown children taking care of each other!
> When we were home for two days I came down with a chest cold or something,and it has been a "Doozie". And DH got a sinus infection. We're on the mend now but we felt so bad about not being able to help....but the grown children came together and helped each other. It's amazing to see how God works things out!!!
> We wait to see what damage has been done, but it's too early to know yet..... and maybe there will be little????
> Your prayers mean more to us than I can say!
> So glad Lurker has heard from Fale...Pup lover seems to be getting better, thank goodness..and Marianne (sweet lady) seems to be much better too...We include youall in our prayers! B Sam, My dad used to say it was his job to teach our boys how to cuss. Thank goodness, he wasn't a very good teacher. So your job with this new baby boy will be to teach him to cuss. (You know when I think about it I never heard my Dad use a cuss word) Later, B


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie, I 've been thinking of you today and hoping that you are feeling better and that you have heard from Fale and that your spirits are up. Pontuf just sent you a sloppy kiss and here are (((((((HUGS))))))) from me.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

And a big Hello to Ringo,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Betina, such great news on your GS, hopes and prayers for a full recovery to come. Take care of yourself and finish healing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for a nonfatening valentine day treat - go here.

sam

http://www.garnstudio.com/valentinesday.php?lang=us

and for a sugar free icing go here.

http://www.mydailymoment.com/recipes/sugar-free_frosting.php

and for all you peanut butter fans -

http://www.macheesmo.com/2013/02/peanut-butter-bacon-sandwich/print/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's 1028 pm here, so I'm heading to bed. Night all, have a great one, see you all on the flip side.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful work gottastch - so delicate.

sam



gottastch said:


> This one is called the Single Shuttle Wave Edge. The ecru color is made from #20 thread...half the size of normal crochet cotton (which is #10). The purply sample is made from quilting thread, the closest I could find to #80 tatting thread at that time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betina - continued mountains of healing energy on their way to your grandson - we will hope for a miracle.

sam



Betina said:


> I want to report that our GS who was shot in the head, is improving. He has been moved to a great teaching hospital. He has been allowed to wake up, and the breathing tube has been removed. Your prayers mean so much to us. It has been wonderful to see our grown children taking care of each other!
> When we were home for two days I came down with a chest cold or something,and it has been a "Doozie". And DH got a sinus infection. We're on the mend now but we felt so bad about not being able to help....but the grown children came together and helped each other. It's amazing to see how God works things out!!!
> We wait to see what damage has been done, but it's too early to know yet..... and maybe there will be little????
> Your prayers mean more to us than I can say!
> So glad Lurker has heard from Fale...Pup lover seems to be getting better, thank goodness..and Marianne (sweet lady) seems to be much better too...We include youall in our prayers! B Sam, My dad used to say it was his job to teach our boys how to cuss. Thank goodness, he wasn't a very good teacher. So your job with this new baby boy will be to teach him to cuss. (You know when I think about it I never heard my Dad use a cuss word) Later, B


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie, I 've been thinking of you today and hoping that you are feeling better and that you have heard from Fale and that your spirits are up. Pontuf just sent you a sloppy kiss and here are (((((((HUGS))))))) from me.


Thank you so much, Charlotte and Pontuf! Yes, I spoke with Fale this morning, it was good! And I am starting to get reconciled with the situation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> And a big Hello to Ringo,


Ringo could show Pontuf his favourite trick of sitting up!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra - what are you still doing up?

sam


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

I think I am all caught up with postings. So many lovely things to look at and admire - many talented people. I have seen a few posts mentioning an Ashton shawl and as I am not familiar with this I looked it up, What wonderful creation, not sure I would manage it. I have lost count of the number of baby shawls I have done over the years and usuall the same pattern which resembles a spiders web. You start from the middle and increase stitches going out. I find the dressing of them very difficult now. They used to get done on a sheet on the floor but now it is sheet on the bed. It seems to take ages to get it done and by the time I am finished my back is just so sore. I dressed a shawl yesterday and this is why I am so late in moving today, very stiff and sore but it will get better as I move and keep busy enough to ignore the pain. We have a covering of snow here so might not manage out for a newspaper until the afternoon, give the snow a chance to melt as the temperature rises hopefully !!I have another shawl on the pins due to be finished for the end of February but I am about three quarters done so will sit and do a little more this morning if I am able.
Julie So pleased you have spoken to Fale it must ease your mind so much.
Take care everyone, sending healing thoughts and prayers for everyone.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I think I am all caught up with postings. So many lovely things to look at and admire - many talented people. I have seen a few posts mentioning an Ashton shawl and as I am not familiar with this I looked it up, What wonderful creation, not sure I would manage it. I have lost count of the number of baby shawls I have done over the years and usuall the same pattern which resembles a spiders web. You start from the middle and increase stitches going out. I find the dressing of them very difficult now. They used to get done on a sheet on the floor but now it is sheet on the bed. It seems to take ages to get it done and by the time I am finished my back is just so sore. I dressed a shawl yesterday and this is why I am so late in moving today, very stiff and sore but it will get better as I move and keep busy enough to ignore the pain. We have a covering of snow here so might not manage out for a newspaper until the afternoon, give the snow a chance to melt as the temperature rises hopefully !!I have another shawl on the pins due to be finished for the end of February but I am about three quarters done so will sit and do a little more this morning if I am able.
> Julie So pleased you have spoken to Fale it must ease your mind so much.
> Take care everyone, sending healing thoughts and prayers for everyone.


Dolly that sounds like the baby shawls I have done many times, but you should try the Ashton, it is a nice one to start with ...I have done 5 in various sizes, then went on to do most of Stevielands shawls, currently working on the "Liz stole"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I think I am all caught up with postings. So many lovely things to look at and admire - many talented people. I have seen a few posts mentioning an Ashton shawl and as I am not familiar with this I looked it up, What wonderful creation, not sure I would manage it. I have lost count of the number of baby shawls I have done over the years and usuall the same pattern which resembles a spiders web. You start from the middle and increase stitches going out. I find the dressing of them very difficult now. They used to get done on a sheet on the floor but now it is sheet on the bed. It seems to take ages to get it done and by the time I am finished my back is just so sore. I dressed a shawl yesterday and this is why I am so late in moving today, very stiff and sore but it will get better as I move and keep busy enough to ignore the pain. We have a covering of snow here so might not manage out for a newspaper until the afternoon, give the snow a chance to melt as the temperature rises hopefully !!I have another shawl on the pins due to be finished for the end of February but I am about three quarters done so will sit and do a little more this morning if I am able.
> Julie So pleased you have spoken to Fale it must ease your mind so much.
> Take care everyone, sending healing thoughts and prayers for everyone.


Thank you so much Dollyclaire! 1st for your concern about Fale and me-and yes I am feeling much relieved!
and 2nd, for the idea of using the bed for stretching the lace- my back and knees forbid using the floor these days- I used always cut out on carpet-but struggle to get up again these days- but I can use Fale's bed when he is away!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > I think I am all caught up with postings. So many lovely things to look at and admire - many talented people. I have seen a few posts mentioning an Ashton shawl and as I am not familiar with this I looked it up, What wonderful creation, not sure I would manage it. I have lost count of the number of baby shawls I have done over the years and usuall the same pattern which resembles a spiders web. You start from the middle and increase stitches going out. I find the dressing of them very difficult now. They used to get done on a sheet on the floor but now it is sheet on the bed. It seems to take ages to get it done and by the time I am finished my back is just so sore. I dressed a shawl yesterday and this is why I am so late in moving today, very stiff and sore but it will get better as I move and keep busy enough to ignore the pain. We have a covering of snow here so might not manage out for a newspaper until the afternoon, give the snow a chance to melt as the temperature rises hopefully !!I have another shawl on the pins due to be finished for the end of February but I am about three quarters done so will sit and do a little more this morning if I am able.
> ...


I have a slightly more recent copy of that Paton's pattern, but have never made it, do you work from written instructions, charts, or both?
The shawl in your avatar looks so perfect!

Is the shawl stretched [blocked] on a wire?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday to one of our newer KTP'ers, ptofValerie,
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Agnes
yes that is the one but like Julie I have a more up to date pattern. In fact I have just bought another one even although I probably know the pattern by heart but it is handy to have it just to check the memory is correct lol
I have bookmarked the Ashton and once I have my one on the pins finished I might just give it a go. I have not tried charts for patterns before so it will be good for a challenge.

Julie - it does save a little on the knees and back if you are bending over a bed. I use the guest bed because it is a lot higher than mine - not so far to bend. My late DH was going to make me a frame of the correct width but sadly never got round to it. I can imagine it would have been very difficult to make and might have resulted in perhaps a little 'blue air' I will just have to stick to the bed. Thank goodness I have a spare bed as I usually go and lie down to relax my muscles after I have dressed the shawl! 
The sun is shining and all the snow has gone now so I will get out for a newspaper after all and I am going to visit our lys which is also a cafe and have a coffee and a blether with the owner whom I am friends with. It is quiet at this time of year for her so a little company will make her day brighter and time passes quicker that way.

Oops better say that blether is scottish word for having a good talk between friends. It can also be an insult if someone says you are a blether as they mean that you do talk at some length !! lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Do enjoy your outing dollyclaire! so glad the snow has melted!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


Julie I also have the later pattern,It is started at centre with something like 8 stitches,and first part is mainly garter stitch with the increases,till the feather and fan,I knit mine in Shetland 2ply(have seen it done in 2ply/3ply acrylic ,as well) on large needles so it knits up fairly quickly,till the peaks which are done individually,it is always well received

The ashton is on blocking wires,but I have used wire for the strimmer before I bought them


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to one of our newer KTP'ers, ptofValerie,
> Happy Birthday to you!


Will add my birthday wishes as well.......have a great day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I knew nothing on 'blocking until KP!
Although it is used for Shetland lace, I have usually done smaller projects that did not really need it!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Dolly I do so envy the fact that your LYS is also a cafe.....nothing like that here,and the owner of the nearest LYS barely talks to customers,just enough to tell you the cost of itemes purchased and no more :|


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Dolly I do so envy the fact that your LYS is also a cafe.....nothing like that here,and the owner of the nearest LYS barely talks to customers,just enough to tell you the cost of itemes purchased and no more :|


 :thumbdown: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I knew nothing on 'blocking until KP!
> Although it is used for Shetland lace, I have usually done smaller projects that did not really need it!


Julie with the larger shawls etc the beauty does not show till the yarn is soaked and stretched
Nor me Julie...Had to ask an old neighbour how to "dress" a baby shawl


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I knew nothing on 'blocking until KP!
> ...


Especially with the really fine work!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> This one is called the Single Shuttle Wave Edge. The ecru color is made from #20 thread...half the size of normal crochet cotton (which is #10). The purply sample is made from quilting thread, the closest I could find to #80 tatting thread at that time.


These and the garter are gorgeous!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


the shawl in my avatar is Edwina 2ply lace 3.25mm needles and yes she is on blocking wires


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Morning Kate! [afternoon]


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

How have you been today Julie,hope things look clearer for you and that you can now see your way forward :thumbup: 

Hope that everyone's aches and pains/flu etc are fading and on the mend
Good news about Spencer,may the improvement continue
thought and hugs for all who need them x


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Betina said:


> I want to report that our GS who was shot in the head, is improving. He has been moved to a great teaching hospital. He has been allowed to wake up, and the breathing tube has been removed. Your prayers mean so much to us. It has been wonderful to see our grown children taking care of each other!
> When we were home for two days I came down with a chest cold or something,and it has been a "Doozie". And DH got a sinus infection. We're on the mend now but we felt so bad about not being able to help....but the grown children came together and helped each other. It's amazing to see how God works things out!!!
> We wait to see what damage has been done, but it's too early to know yet..... and maybe there will be little????
> Your prayers mean more to us than I can say!
> So glad Lurker has heard from Fale...Pup lover seems to be getting better, thank goodness..and Marianne (sweet lady) seems to be much better too...We include youall in our prayers! B Sam, My dad used to say it was his job to teach our boys how to cuss. Thank goodness, he wasn't a very good teacher. So your job with this new baby boy will be to teach him to cuss. (You know when I think about it I never heard my Dad use a cuss word) Later, B


Great to hear that there has been an improvement in your GS's condition. Here's hoping it will continue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> How have you been today Julie,hope things look clearer for you and that you can now see your way forward :thumbup:
> 
> Hope that everyone's aches and pains/flu etc are fading and on the mend
> Good news about Spencer,may the improvement continue
> thought and hugs for all who need them x


My mood has been much improved- it is good now that we are getting into a pattern of ringing


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to one of our newer KTP'ers, ptofValerie,
> Happy Birthday to you!


Many Happy Returns, Valerie!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Dolly I do so envy the fact that your LYS is also a cafe.....nothing like that here,and the owner of the nearest LYS barely talks to customers,just enough to tell you the cost of itemes purchased and no more :|


Funny, the owner in our LYS is like that too! While she was on holiday another lady was there who was very chatty and it made such a difference. I'm sure the owner would get more sales if she was more welcoming.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning Kate! [afternoon]


Hi, Julie! Glad to hear you're feeling cheerier and are managing to talk regularly to Fale. Just off out for a coffee with my old workmates, catch up later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Kate! [afternoon]
> ...


sounds like fun!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad to hear Spencer is improving. Keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Have a great birthday ptofValerie!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi new here, to the tea party, just tried the chicken dish and it was a hit in my home. Like this place so much info. I'm a knitter, and love to learn new thing. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kate, we need more Luke pictures!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to one of our newer KTP'ers, ptofValerie,
> Happy Birthday to you!


Darling Lurker 2. How very kind of you to pass on those lovely wishes. I've been following developments and know that a way forward is emerging for you. You are in my prayers. It is rarely that we have snow on my birthday but overnight, we had flurries that left the garden glistening and slippery. Family birthday dinner this evening. Back to completing a child's mitten that'll go into my 'shoebox' for church collection in late October as the boxes are gifts for people in Eastern Europe. Hat and acarf knitted and mitten 2 well underway. Affectionately.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Have a great birthday ptofValerie!


Dearest Sandy. I'm so pleased by the birthday wishes from my KP family. My, but one knows one is surrounded by blessings and love at KP. I hope the day goes well for you. Affectionately


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday to one of our newer KTP'ers, ptofValerie,
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning, beautiful shawl, I can't wait to try the Ashton, but I have to get somethings I working on now done first. 

Happy Birthday to you!!! Happy Birthday Dear Valerie!! Happy Birthday to YOU!!!

Julie, a pattern of calling is much easier I imagine, that way you both have an idea when to expect it. A pattern is probably much easier on Fale for sure. 

The owner of our LYS is such a sweet woman and always up for a good chat, sometimes I only get out of the store when the phone rings but that's fine with me. We have a coffee shop right next door, perfect. 

Well, I'm all caught up, the coffee is sounding done, so I think I'll go grab a cup and work on my sock. See you all in a bit.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Valerie. Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning, beautiful shawl, I can't wait to try the Ashton, but I have to get somethings I working on now done first.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!!! Happy Birthday Dear Valerie!! Happy Birthday to YOU!!!
> 
> ...


Beloved. These birthday greetings are great. I'm all smiles. Must get some lunch. Its that time here. Actually, it is past that time. Affectionately


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Valerie. Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day!


Pontuf my dear. The snow is on again! Not much but rather cold outside. About to eat lunch. I wonder if I should put a birthday candle on a baked potato! Grandsons Ruairi, Cian, Thomas and Peter would approve. Granddaughter Cora would expect better of me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Valerie Happy Birthday and yes candles go well on anything on your birthday. I used to put them on the scrambled eggs on my children's birthdays!

Good morning to all. Julie so happy you are settling in on a routine talking with Fale.

Thought of health ang good wishes for all in need.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> This one is called the Single Shuttle Wave Edge. The ecru color is made from #20 thread...half the size of normal crochet cotton (which is #10). The purply sample is made from quilting thread, the closest I could find to #80 tatting thread at that time.


Those are beautiful but I'm not even going to attempt tatting! so delicate and lovely!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Betina said:


> I want to report that our GS who was shot in the head, is improving. He has been moved to a great teaching hospital. He has been allowed to wake up, and the breathing tube has been removed. Your prayers mean so much to us. It has been wonderful to see our grown children taking care of each other!
> When we were home for two days I came down with a chest cold or something,and it has been a "Doozie". And DH got a sinus infection. We're on the mend now but we felt so bad about not being able to help....but the grown children came together and helped each other. It's amazing to see how God works things out!!!
> We wait to see what damage has been done, but it's too early to know yet..... and maybe there will be little????
> Your prayers mean more to us than I can say!
> So glad Lurker has heard from Fale...Pup lover seems to be getting better, thank goodness..and Marianne (sweet lady) seems to be much better too...We include youall in our prayers! B Sam, My dad used to say it was his job to teach our boys how to cuss. Thank goodness, he wasn't a very good teacher. So your job with this new baby boy will be to teach him to cuss. (You know when I think about it I never heard my Dad use a cuss word) Later, B


What wonderful news...something else to be thankful for! Will pray there are no serious aftereffects!
I have a feeling Sam will be teaching that GS lots and the least probably will be cussin!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi new here, to the tea party, just tried the chicken dish and it was a hit in my home. Like this place so much info. I'm a knitter, and love to learn new thing. :thumbup:


Welcome, Patches! We hope to hear from you again, soon! Sam always has a chair spare for newcomers, and plenty of tea or coffee always at the ready. He has been sleeping late in recent weeks, but he will welcome you himself, when he reads your post!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A very happy birthday!! You and my daughter share a very special b'day...hers is also today. Since she has Bible Study this morning, my sister and I are taking her out for a birthday celebration tomorrow!
Hope your day is wonderful!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi new here, to the tea party, just tried the chicken dish and it was a hit in my home. Like this place so much info. I'm a knitter, and love to learn new thing. :thumbup:
> ...


thank you, its so nice to be welcomed in, I look forward to this site, and all the nice things I have read this far, also to learning new things about knitting, and cooking,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday to one of our newer KTP'ers, ptofValerie,
> ...


Dear Valerie! so glad you have been enjoying your day! the snow perhaps made it more special to wake to- I recall vividly waking to the first snowfall as a child in Scotland, when the only footprint was the birds- and everything was hushed. I think I recall right that you are close to the sea- that maybe is why you don't get a lot of snow. I am rather allergic to bee stings,so am happy to let others do the bee-keeping but hope to acquire some honey tomorrow- today is Waitangi Day Holiday, in honour of the signing of the Treaty between Maori and the Queen [Victoria] . There are more than a thousand breaches of it on the European side, so it is always a bit controversial, but a very important starting point to our Legislature.
It is good to be feeling happier about Fale- thank you for your kind words, and prayers!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Patches39 said:
> ...


Hope you've enjoyed your first visit with us...please come back frequently. We love hearing from everyone and seeing pictures of your area is always welcome!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning, beautiful shawl, I can't wait to try the Ashton, but I have to get somethings I working on now done first.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!!! Happy Birthday Dear Valerie!! Happy Birthday to YOU!!!
> 
> ...


It allows me to call in the morning, well at mid-day, which suits me much better than fending calls after 11 pm. I am drinking some of my miso I allowed myself- later I will sqeeze some of my oranges.
I can hear another rodent working to gain entry to my kitchen- they must be very short of food to be doing this in the height of summer. Better get some more bacon for the trap!
Have you enjoyed your coffee?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great news about Spencer!

Happy Birthday, Valerie. I hope you have a wonderful day.

Welcome Patches and all newcomers! We love meeting new people.

At school now. Tuesday is my difficult day, plus I have the worst 6th grade class. After today, I have 4 more Tuesdays! I am ready for this to be over. It was too long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Valerie Happy Birthday and yes candles go well on anything on your birthday. I used to put them on the scrambled eggs on my children's birthdays!
> 
> Good morning to all. Julie so happy you are settling in on a routine talking with Fale.
> 
> Thought of health ang good wishes for all in need.


Dear Gwen, thank you for your kind words.
How much longer will you have to use the red cast?
It is quite amazing how quickly you finished your beautiful 'waterfall' top!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pammie, that 6th grade class has been giving you lots of grief these last few weeks! Shall we pull out our DPNs?

Pontuf



pammie1234 said:


> Great news about Spencer!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Valerie. I hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness Julie I felt like it took me forever to finish the top compared to others but I thank you. Guess I should just not judge my time compared to others. LoL. Last night I finally finished one of the socks out of the pair I am doing from Darowil's workshop and began working on it's mate.

I go back to physical therapy on Fri., the 11th and supposedly they will cut the cast down to wrist length. I hope so! Considering they said it would be 6-12 months for full recovery I'm pleased at my progress. Thank you for inquiring.

My daughter Hannah will ge betting her wisdom teeth out 
tomorrow. Poor thing is so nervous about being put to sleep. 
I know she will do fine.



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie Happy Birthday and yes candles go well on anything on your birthday. I used to put them on the scrambled eggs on my children's birthdays!
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

1st cup of coffee down and ready for a 2nd but the growth on my lap is preventing me frm getting up. (Sphynx) 
Makes me feel guilty when I have to dislodge her. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gwen it gets to be an awful lot of stitches to the row as you get toward the bottom- my increasing is a bit haphazard because I forget which row I an working on!
Golly that has to have been some break!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 1st cup of coffee down and ready for a 2nd but the growth on my lap is preventing me frm getting up. (Sphynx)
> Makes me feel guilty when I have to dislodge her. lol


She is such an enquiring puss isn't she? How is Bruno?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had the same problem! I do want to make another though. I really liked the way you turned yours into a shawl and may do that with the next one. It will be awhile before I start it though. I've got a few other WIPs ahead of it.

Saturday I am meeting up with about 11 KP members from around Georgia at the local LYS. I'm really looking forward to it. Since I hope to join in the BSJ workshop I may be looking at yarn for it. I've already got the pattern so it will depend on how much yarn I'll need. I may be able to make it from my stash which is what I should do.



Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen it gets to be an awful lot of stitches to the row as you get toward the bottom- my increasing is a bit haphazard because I forget which row I an working on!
> Golly that has to have been some break!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had to laugh at Sphynx. Alfred kitty keeps trying to nibble at my fingers as I type. That's how he woke me up this mornong too.



Poledra65 said:


> 1st cup of coffee down and ready for a 2nd but the growth on my lap is preventing me frm getting up. (Sphynx)
> Makes me feel guilty when I have to dislodge her. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

can't blame him for the double post though...LOL


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Seems that LYS owners fall into only two catagories - very friendly and nice and helpful or just nasty and ignore you.We have wonderful LYSs with such friendly helpful people.

But a few years ago there was one shop that was just horrible! They never waited on you and would make you stand at the register and wait until they were good and ready to ring you up almost like a powerplay. The shop had a great location and beautiful yarns but the owners would only sit and talk to their friends and sat and knitted all day never helping customers and then it was such a chore for them to ring you up. Every knitter in Scottsdale knew about this shop and so much was said about their bad unfriendly service. Well, the shop finally closed never to reopen,. What was so hard about being nice and friendly to people? It cost them their business. Guess they have lots of time to knit now.

l


Poledra65 said:


> Morning, beautiful shawl, I can't wait to try the Ashton, but I have to get somethings I working on now done first.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!!! Happy Birthday Dear Valerie!! Happy Birthday to YOU!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Valerie.

Bettina -glad to get an update on your GS. Hope he continues to improve

Julie-good to hear that you and Fale are connecting in a regular basis 

Dollyclaire-I love your postings with the colloquialisms and explanations
It is good that you have such a friendly LYS owner. It is certainly helpful for knitters if they feel someone really cares about them and their projects.
I'm with you as someone who can no longer get on the floor with any amount of ease.

Gwen-hope you get your cast cut down. You HAVE done so well with whatever kind of impediment you have had to wear.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

How fun Gwenie! Have a great time with the KPers. Sounds like so much fun.
Glad to hear that your cast will be downsized. Wonder what cool color you will pick for the next one. You will have to post a picture because you know we all are dying to see it.

  

Pontuf

quote=Gweniepooh]I had the same problem! I do want to make another though. I really liked the way you turned yours into a shawl and may do that with the next one. It will be awhile before I start it though. I've got a few other WIPs ahead of it.

Saturday I am meeting up with about 11 KP members from around Georgia at the local LYS. I'm really looking forward to it. Since I hope to join in the BSJ workshop I may be looking at yarn for it. I've already got the pattern so it will depend on how much yarn I'll need. I may be able to make it from my stash which is what I should do.



Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen it gets to be an awful lot of stitches to the row as you get toward the bottom- my increasing is a bit haphazard because I forget which row I an working on!
> Golly that has to have been some break!


[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Sam. How are you today? Were you able to sleep last night? Seems like many of us are having sleeping pattern issues. I can't remember the last time I went to bed and slept the whole night through without waking up. 

Did Gunnar make the list of names?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OOOPPPS yes you know what I did. Hit the send button twice. Must be from lack of sleep.

:-D   :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pontuf I think they are simply able to cut the current hot pink cast down LOL!

You are right about the LYS employees/owners. I am blessed that the folks at the LYS here are delightful. I only one time encountered a employee there that was rude. I mentioned it to the owner since I was taking a class with this individual and she was so upset at the persons behavior. Needless to say that individual doesn't work there anymore. Now it wasn't because I complained but my comments just added to the already disgruntled comments that had been accumulating. I also love the fact that this LYS also has men that work there and in fact their crochet expert is a male. Nice to see the diversity.



Pontuf said:


> How fun Gwenie! Have a great time with the KPers. Sounds like so much fun.
> Glad to hear that your cast will be downsized. Wonder what cool color you will pick for the next one. You will have to post a picture because you know we all are dying to see it.
> 
> 
> ...


       [/quote]


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, Sphynx likes to be in the middle of EVERYTHING, lol, if something new comes in to the house, she's the first one to investigate, she likes to try to play with my fingers when I type also, mainly I think because she's not getting attention. Bruno is great, he's so sweet but not as demandingly social, he does however have a fit if you go into the bathroom and shut him out, I guess he thinks he has a captive audience when you are in there, and he will scratch at the door, yowl (only time he makes any noise), and bang on the door when the first 2 don't work. lol


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> But a few years ago there was one shop that was just horrible! They never waited on you and would make you stand at the register and wait until they were good and ready to ring you up almost like a powerplay. The shop had a great location and beautiful yarns but the owners would only sit and talk to their friends and sat and knitted all day never helping customers and then it was such a chore for them to ring you up. Every knitter in Scottsdale knew about this shop and so much was said about their bad unfriendly service. Well, the shop finally closed never to reopen,. What was so hard about being nice and friendly to people? It cost them their business. Guess they have lots of time to knit now.
> 
> Pontuf-curious to know which shop you were talking about?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Scottsdale north of Shea.
Thankfully now all the LYS in Scottsdale, Tempe and Mesa are fabulous and so friendly and helpful.

Pontuf



purl2diva said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > But a few years ago there was one shop that was just horrible! They never waited on you and would make you stand at the register and wait until they were good and ready to ring you up almost like a powerplay. The shop had a great location and beautiful yarns but the owners would only sit and talk to their friends and sat and knitted all day never helping customers and then it was such a chore for them to ring you up. Every knitter in Scottsdale knew about this shop and so much was said about their bad unfriendly service. Well, the shop finally closed never to reopen,. What was so hard about being nice and friendly to people? It cost them their business. Guess they have lots of time to knit now.
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you!!! Happy Birthday Dear Valerie!! Happy Birthday to YOU!!!

Lots of thanks for those kind wishes, Poldra. I've been shopping in my local yarn store for the last 44 years and I've been treated so well by all there. If only all were so accommodating. Affectionately


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Valerie Happy Birthday and yes candles go well on anything on your birthday. I used to put them on the scrambled eggs on my children's birthdays!
> 
> What a whizz idea, Gweniepooh. Curry and candles! Affectionately.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jknappva said:


> A very happy birthday!! You and my daughter share a very special b'day...hers is also today. Since she has Bible Study this morning, my sister and I are taking her out for a birthday celebration tomorrow!
> Hope your day is wonderful!
> JuneK


JuneK, my dear. A happy birthday to your daughter from her Irish pal. At Bible study. That is a great way to start a birthday. Affectionately.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Dear Valerie! so glad you have been enjoying your day! the snow perhaps made it more special to wake to- I recall vividly waking to the first snowfall as a child in Scotland, when the only footprint was the birds- and everything was hushed. I think I recall right that you are close to the sea- that maybe is why you don't get a lot of snow. I am rather allergic to bee stings,so am happy to let others do the bee-keeping but hope to acquire some honey tomorrow- today is Waitangi Day Holiday, in honour of the signing of the Treaty between Maori and the Queen [Victoria] . There are more than a thousand breaches of it on the European side, so it is always a bit controversial, but a very important starting point to our Legislature.
It is good to be feeling happier about Fale- thank you for your kind words, and prayers![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday, Valerie.
> 
> Bettina -glad to get an update on your GS. Hope he continues to improve
> 
> ...


Thank you, Diva!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, Sphynx likes to be in the middle of EVERYTHING, lol, if something new comes in to the house, she's the first one to investigate, she likes to try to play with my fingers when I type also, mainly I think because she's not getting attention. Bruno is great, he's so sweet but not as demandingly social, he does however have a fit if you go into the bathroom and shut him out, I guess he thinks he has a captive audience when you are in there, and he will scratch at the door, yowl (only time he makes any noise), and bang on the door when the first 2 don't work. lol


 :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday, Valerie.
> 
> Lots of thanks Purl2diva. I'm having a lovely day, much enhanced by the KP birthday wishes. Affectionately


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Valerie!!! I wish you many, many more filled with lots of knitting, good friends and good food 

It snowed here overnight - again...nuisance snow, they say. Got some the night before and another 2" last night with more to come. Today's exercise will be to shovel the driveway. If it goes well, I may continue on to the neighbors. My aches and pains from babysitting (and "too much weeeeeeeee" ) have finally subsided. This afternoon I will get back to the Christmas stockings to figure out the heel with the amount of stitches I have. This should go a lot faster than the rest of it, I suspect. 

Chat later!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch lovely tatting. Don't htink I coul d do- but have also decided I must let myslef get caught up in other crafts- I struggle to get done all the knitting I want to do now let alone if I added soemthing else to it.
Bettina so good to hear that your grandson is improving. Continued prayer that he can fully recover.
At least you know now Pammie not to take on so much work! Th eocuntdown is slowly moving on for you.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Scottsdale north of Shea
> 
> Pontuf-curious to know which shop you were talking about?


[/quote]

Arizona Knitting and Needlepoint? That was my favorite store! I was devastated when it closed because it had the best selection of yarns anywhere. I like being left alone to browse and most times someone asked if I needed help when I came in.

I think it closed because the owner wanted to retire after 25 years in business.

I do like the shops in Tempe and Mesa. I liked Knit Happens in its previous location better than the new one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am getting as bad as Sam- up again after about 2 hours sleep. But at least I am using the internet on off peak time. As we have yet again almost reache dout total for the month and we are less than half way through it- we need to change but I am very happy with our provider and don't want to change. But I also want to combine out phone line withthe braadband as it is much cheaper. And our provider cxanot port our phone number over so we will need anew phone number and David doesn't wan tot change numbers. So we will need to change providers as others can port the number over. Keep puttin it off, but as David managed to use 2/3 of our months wrorth in one day I must do something. Can get extra for the rest of th emonth but wait and see how it goes before i decide how much to top it up with.
My baby brother arrives today with his family. They live in China and have holidays at the moment for Chinese New Year. They will be staying here which has forced me to sort out my room- lovely and tidy now and feels very spacious with my yarn (well some of it) in my new Ikea shelving rather than in bags on the floor. I will post a photo of it- and looks even tidier now as I have finished the room since taking this photo. Hadn't realised how crowed it seemed until got it tidied up. Wonder how long I can keep it tidy for?
But needed to get it done as the floor will be needed for my brother and family. They will be staying for about 6 days, but may spend a couple of them with friends and other family.
Today David (brother not DH) is taking my ourt to lunch as a thankyou for keeping his affairs under some sort of control here for them. Tonight the girls and SIL come fo rtea to catch up with David and Co. Then SUnday family are coming for a catch up with all of us (and also happens to be another brothers birthday Monday). David had planned to go to the cricket Saturday but may not make it now, but I might still go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was also going to comment that we have a 'LYS'- in an undercover market, only open on Sundays (and Public Holidays) but she is a real talker. Turn up and no way will you get away quickly. She handpaints a lot of the yarn she sells- she does the sock club I get a subscription to each year from David for my Christmas present. Every 2 months I get a handpainted yarn along with a sock pattern she has designed. I really enjoy my present lasting all year- even when I don't get them all knitted. My plan this year is to do each one when it comes in- see how I go this year. Last year I was either very qucik (first to finish twice so I received an extra lot of wool), but I still have 3 to finish (including one that hasn't even been wound let alone started). Need to get some knitting done so I can start the first one when it arrives around next weekend!
Maybe I could do some right now instead of hanging round here!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 1st cup of coffee down and ready for a 2nd but the growth on my lap is preventing me frm getting up. (Sphynx)
> Makes me feel guilty when I have to dislodge her. lol


LOL!! I know exactly how you feel. Except instead of a 'growth' on my lap, my cat is either in my wheelchair or my recliner. Whichever one I'm not sitting on, she's sleeping on!! And she has a perfectly fine kitty bed on the floor. But she's an 'older lady' like me so I hate to make her get up!! Our furry babies have us so well trained, don't they?!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning all. I got wrapped up last night in some old notebooks I found--from when I first started trying to design--and wow, how far I have come! I will be going through more of those today and maybe find some gems in among the rubbish. lol

Julie, it lifts my heart to hear your spirits rising. Likewise, Betina, the news on your GS is encouraging, and I hope Spencer continues to mend quickly, too. 

Happy birthday, ptofValerie! This week has some fantastic birthdays in it--youngest DD (the one who lives with me) will be 22 on Friday--how the time has flown by! I have a special surprise in mind (if I can pull it off) for her this weekend...we will go out to supper as well, though she hasn't decided where she wants to go yet. Yesterday we went out to run errands (post office, bank) and went to the craft store for something she needed. Today is another driving lesson for her!

And I'd better get back to my mess (stacks of paper all over)...blessings to all!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > A very happy birthday!! You and my daughter share a very special b'day...hers is also today. Since she has Bible Study this morning, my sister and I are taking her out for a birthday celebration tomorrow!
> ...


I will surely pass along your b'day wishes...Yes, I agree about that being a fantastic way to start a birthday! Hope your day is all you could possibly wish for!! How about some pictures of your glorious Irish countryside? Scotland and Ireland have called to me since I was a child. Unfortunately, my finances have never allowed me to answer that call!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

t snowed here overnight - again...nuisance snow, they say. Got some the night before and another 2" last night with more to come. Today's exercise will be to shovel the driveway. If it goes well, I may continue on to the neighbors. My aches and pains from babysitting (and "too much weeeeeeeee" ) have finally subsided. This afternoon I will get back to the Christmas stockings to figure out the heel with the amount of stitches I have. This should go a lot faster than the rest of it, I suspect.

Chat later!!![/quote]

We've only had a couple of dustings of snow. But it's been cold...at least, cold for us!! My feeling is--as long as it's so blessedly cold, we might as well have snow! Unfortunately, that great snowmaker has decided otherwise!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I am getting as bad as Sam- up again after about 2 hours sleep. But at least I am using the internet on off peak time. As we have yet again almost reache dout total for the month and we are less than half way through it- we need to change but I am very happy with our provider and don't want to change. But I also want to combine out phone line withthe braadband as it is much cheaper. And our provider cxanot port our phone number over so we will need anew phone number and David doesn't wan tot change numbers. So we will need to change providers as others can port the number over. Keep puttin it off, but as David managed to use 2/3 of our months wrorth in one day I must do something. Can get extra for the rest of th emonth but wait and see how it goes before i decide how much to top it up with.
> My baby brother arrives today with his family. They live in China and have holidays at the moment for Chinese New Year. They will be staying here which has forced me to sort out my room- lovely and tidy now and feels very spacious with my yarn (well some of it) in my new Ikea shelving rather than in bags on the floor. I will post a photo of it- and looks even tidier now as I have finished the room since taking this photo. Hadn't realised how crowed it seemed until got it tidied up. Wonder how long I can keep it tidy for?
> But needed to get it done as the floor will be needed for my brother and family. They will be staying for about 6 days, but may spend a couple of them with friends and other family.
> Today David (brother not DH) is taking my ourt to lunch as a thankyou for keeping his affairs under some sort of control here for them. Tonight the girls and SIL come fo rtea to catch up with David and Co. Then SUnday family are coming for a catch up with all of us (and also happens to be another brothers birthday Monday). David had planned to go to the cricket Saturday but may not make it now, but I might still go.


I know you will love having your brother and family visit with you. It's hard when they're so far away. I'm so lucky that my only sister lives just across the river from me!
I love, love, love the shelving for your yarn...everything looks so neat and wonderful. Wish I had room for shelving like that but unfortunately, my smallish apartment just doesn't have that kind of space. Trying to think of some way to get those large plastic bags into something better. No solution yet!
JuneK


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Darowil - I'm so jealous of your beautiful shelving!! Nicely done. Have a great visit with your family!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> t snowed here overnight - again...nuisance snow, they say. Got some the night before and another 2" last night with more to come. Today's exercise will be to shovel the driveway. If it goes well, I may continue on to the neighbors. My aches and pains from babysitting (and "too much weeeeeeeee" ) have finally subsided. This afternoon I will get back to the Christmas stockings to figure out the heel with the amount of stitches I have. This should go a lot faster than the rest of it, I suspect.
> 
> Chat later!!!


We've only had a couple of dustings of snow. But it's been cold...at least, cold for us!! My feeling is--as long as it's so blessedly cold, we might as well have snow! Unfortunately, that great snowmaker has decided otherwise!
JuneK[/quote]

Just got in from over an hour shoveling...feels good. The snow was light and fluffy, except at the end of the driveway - ugh! I did our driveway as well as the driveways of the 3 neighbors and when I had just finished, who do you suppose drives by and makes a mess of it all? The snowplow! Luckily, the driver was pretty careful so not a whole lot to clean up but that always seems to happen to me. I guess I should consider myself lucky that I was still out there and hadn't come inside yet - lol!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Dolly I do so envy the fact that your LYS is also a cafe.....nothing like that here,and the owner of the nearest LYS barely talks to customers,just enough to tell you the cost of itemes purchased and no more :|
> ...


I had a lovely time. it was quite a lovely day with the sun shining as I drove along the side of the loch. Where I was heading is at the top of the loch if you think of the letterU upside down and I was going up to the top curve and if I went down the other side it would take me into town which is about 20 miles but I only have to go about 9 miles. The cafe had a few people in and then some knitters came in looking for wool and advice which Trisha the owner is always happy to give. I enjoyed my coffee and cake and all the chat that went on. It certainly cheered me up. I am now going to see my friend's son at the other end of the village. I am having a few issues with my new ipad mini. He is very smart with computers etc and will soon sort me out with probably much rolling of the eyes and comments like ' but it is simple ' lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Morning all. I got wrapped up last night in some old notebooks I found--from when I first started trying to design--and wow, how far I have come! I will be going through more of those today and maybe find some gems in among the rubbish. lol
> 
> Julie, it lifts my heart to hear your spirits rising. Likewise, Betina, the news on your GS is encouraging, and I hope Spencer continues to mend quickly, too.
> 
> ...


mmmmmm,it is still a roller coaster here- I have just realised that the JW neighbour has chosen to destroy all the flowers on her side and mine all down the driveway. Strictly she should not touch my side by law. I knew they were doing something, but had not had the energy to check. These are the same people who had the tree destroyed. I don't think I will be asking any more favours of her. A nuisance, I would have had to protest on my own because Fale tended not to see my side of the argument. I really did not need to see the Canna lilies destroyed. all the beautiful geraniums I posted a while back are also casualties...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Betina said:


> I want to report that our GS who was shot in the head, is improving. He has been moved to a great teaching hospital. He has been allowed to wake up, and the breathing tube has been removed. Your prayers mean so much to us. It has been wonderful to see our grown children taking care of each other!
> When we were home for two days I came down with a chest cold or something,and it has been a "Doozie". And DH got a sinus infection. We're on the mend now but we felt so bad about not being able to help....but the grown children came together and helped each other. It's amazing to see how God works things out!!!
> We wait to see what damage has been done, but it's too early to know yet..... and maybe there will be little????
> Your prayers mean more to us than I can say!
> So glad Lurker has heard from Fale...Pup lover seems to be getting better, thank goodness..and Marianne (sweet lady) seems to be much better too...We include youall in our prayers! B Sam, My dad used to say it was his job to teach our boys how to cuss. Thank goodness, he wasn't a very good teacher. So your job with this new baby boy will be to teach him to cuss. (You know when I think about it I never heard my Dad use a cuss word) Later, B


It is good to hear your grandson is improving, continued healing energies being sent his way.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mmmmmm,it is still a roller coaster here- I have just realised that the JW neighbour has chosen to destroy all the flowers on her side and mine all down the driveway. Strictly she should not touch my side by law. I knew they were doing something, but had not had the energy to check. These are the same people who had the tree destroyed. I don't think I will be asking any more favours of her. A nuisance, I would have had to protest on my own because Fale tended not to see my side of the argument. I really did not need to see the Canna lilies destroyed. all the beautiful geraniums I posted a while back are also casualties...[/quote]

Oh that is just awful, I would probably sit right down and cry if that were to happen to my garden.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> mmmmmm,it is still a roller coaster here- I have just realised that the JW neighbour has chosen to destroy all the flowers on her side and mine all down the driveway. Strictly she should not touch my side by law. I knew they were doing something, but had not had the energy to check. These are the same people who had the tree destroyed. I don't think I will be asking any more favours of her. A nuisance, I would have had to protest on my own because Fale tended not to see my side of the argument. I really did not need to see the Canna lilies destroyed. all the beautiful geraniums I posted a while back are also casualties...


Oh that is just awful, I would probably sit right down and cry if that were to happen to my garden.[/quote]

I hate argument, but thismakes me, like you weep with frustration


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you bushels of healing energy dollyclaire - a sore back makes the whole body ache - hope you are feeling better by now.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> I think I am all caught up with postings. So many lovely things to look at and admire - many talented people. I have seen a few posts mentioning an Ashton shawl and as I am not familiar with this I looked it up, What wonderful creation, not sure I would manage it. I have lost count of the number of baby shawls I have done over the years and usuall the same pattern which resembles a spiders web. You start from the middle and increase stitches going out. I find the dressing of them very difficult now. They used to get done on a sheet on the floor but now it is sheet on the bed. It seems to take ages to get it done and by the time I am finished my back is just so sore. I dressed a shawl yesterday and this is why I am so late in moving today, very stiff and sore but it will get better as I move and keep busy enough to ignore the pain. We have a covering of snow here so might not manage out for a newspaper until the afternoon, give the snow a chance to melt as the temperature rises hopefully !!I have another shawl on the pins due to be finished for the end of February but I am about three quarters done so will sit and do a little more this morning if I am able.
> Julie So pleased you have spoken to Fale it must ease your mind so much.
> Take care everyone, sending healing thoughts and prayers for everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

double post - sorry - my computer is acting up again.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful shawl on the pins agnes - i hope all that work was for you.

sam



agnescr said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > I think I am all caught up with postings. So many lovely things to look at and admire - many talented people. I have seen a few posts mentioning an Ashton shawl and as I am not familiar with this I looked it up, What wonderful creation, not sure I would manage it. I have lost count of the number of baby shawls I have done over the years and usuall the same pattern which resembles a spiders web. You start from the middle and increase stitches going out. I find the dressing of them very difficult now. They used to get done on a sheet on the floor but now it is sheet on the bed. It seems to take ages to get it done and by the time I am finished my back is just so sore. I dressed a shawl yesterday and this is why I am so late in moving today, very stiff and sore but it will get better as I move and keep busy enough to ignore the pain. We have a covering of snow here so might not manage out for a newspaper until the afternoon, give the snow a chance to melt as the temperature rises hopefully !!I have another shawl on the pins due to be finished for the end of February but I am about three quarters done so will sit and do a little more this morning if I am able.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmmm,it is still a roller coaster here- I have just realised that the JW neighbour has chosen to destroy all the flowers on her side and mine all down the driveway. Strictly she should not touch my side by law. I knew they were doing something, but had not had the energy to check. These are the same people who had the tree destroyed. I don't think I will be asking any more favours of her. A nuisance, I would have had to protest on my own because Fale tended not to see my side of the argument. I really did not need to see the Canna lilies destroyed. all the beautiful geraniums I posted a while back are also casualties...


Oh, no...I think in this case, I'd be mad enough to say something (I am not one for confrontation as a rule). I am sorry to hear she has done this!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you julie for the news - and let me join in the chorus of happy birthday to you profvalerie - and many more. hope your day turns out to be special.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to one of our newer KTP'ers, ptofValerie,
> Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > mmmmmm,it is still a roller coaster here- I have just realised that the JW neighbour has chosen to destroy all the flowers on her side and mine all down the driveway. Strictly she should not touch my side by law. I knew they were doing something, but had not had the energy to check. These are the same people who had the tree destroyed. I don't think I will be asking any more favours of her. A nuisance, I would have had to protest on my own because Fale tended not to see my side of the argument. I really did not need to see the Canna lilies destroyed. all the beautiful geraniums I posted a while back are also casualties...
> ...


I tend to get choked up when my emotions are involved- but I really can't accept any more favours from them if they feel it gives them the right to do this to me


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

which shawl are we talking about here?

sam

[quote=agnescrJulie I also have the later pattern,It is started at centre with something like 8 stitches,and first part is mainly garter stitch with the increases,till the feather and fan,I knit mine in Shetland 2ply(have seen it done in 2ply/3ply acrylic ,as well) on large needles so it knits up fairly quickly,till the peaks which are done individually,it is always well received


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> which shawl are we talking about here?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

patches39 - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and hope you had a good time and will return real soon. there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair with your name on it - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Hi new here, to the tea party, just tried the chicken dish and it was a hit in my home. Like this place so much info. I'm a knitter, and love to learn new thing. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think gunnar is a bust - sorry - i liked it but i have no say. lol

i did sleep last night but then it was 4:30 when i went to bed - i need to break this pattern - didn't sleep too much this morning so maybe i will get sleepy earlier tonight.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Hey Sam. How are you today? Were you able to sleep last night? Seems like many of us are having sleeping pattern issues. I can't remember the last time I went to bed and slept the whole night through without waking up.
> 
> Did Gunnar make the list of names?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Darowil,

Love, love, love your shelving. My stash is scattered all around the house and basement. When I get back to WI I will have make another effort to get organized and perhaps part with some of it.

Julie-how awful that your neighbors would do this to your property without your permission.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Darowil,
> 
> Love, love, love your shelving. My stash is scattered all around the house and basement. When I get back to WI I will have make another effort to get organized and perhaps part with some of it.
> 
> Julie-how awful that your neighbors would do this to your property without your permission.


It is a scene of devastation and strictly illegal


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nice shelving - looks like it will hold more yarn - a good excuse to go shopping.

do you get only so much time (as a family) to use the computer? i was curious how husband could use 2/3's of the time.



darowil said:


> Well I am getting as bad as Sam- up again after about 2 hours sleep. But at least I am using the internet on off peak time. As we have yet again almost reache dout total for the month and we are less than half way through it- we need to change but I am very happy with our provider and don't want to change. But I also want to combine out phone line withthe braadband as it is much cheaper. And our provider cxanot port our phone number over so we will need anew phone number and David doesn't wan tot change numbers. So we will need to change providers as others can port the number over. Keep puttin it off, but as David managed to use 2/3 of our months wrorth in one day I must do something. Can get extra for the rest of th emonth but wait and see how it goes before i decide how much to top it up with.
> My baby brother arrives today with his family. They live in China and have holidays at the moment for Chinese New Year. They will be staying here which has forced me to sort out my room- lovely and tidy now and feels very spacious with my yarn (well some of it) in my new Ikea shelving rather than in bags on the floor. I will post a photo of it- and looks even tidier now as I have finished the room since taking this photo. Hadn't realised how crowed it seemed until got it tidied up. Wonder how long I can keep it tidy for?
> But needed to get it done as the floor will be needed for my brother and family. They will be staying for about 6 days, but may spend a couple of them with friends and other family.
> Today David (brother not DH) is taking my ourt to lunch as a thankyou for keeping his affairs under some sort of control here for them. Tonight the girls and SIL come fo rtea to catch up with David and Co. Then SUnday family are coming for a catch up with all of us (and also happens to be another brothers birthday Monday). David had planned to go to the cricket Saturday but may not make it now, but I might still go.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as well as my canine baby.

sam



jknappva said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > 1st cup of coffee down and ready for a 2nd but the growth on my lap is preventing me frm getting up. (Sphynx)
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and a happy 22nd birthday to you dd sorlenna - will be interested to hear whether you will able to pull off the surprise.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, ptofValerie! This week has some fantastic birthdays in it--youngest DD (the one who lives with me) will be 22 on Friday--how the time has flown by! I have a special surprise in mind (if I can pull it off) for her this weekend...we will go out to supper as well, though she hasn't decided where she wants to go yet. Yesterday we went out to run errands (post office, bank) and went to the craft store for something she needed. Today is another driving lesson for her!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a beautiful shawl on the pins agnes - i hope all that work was for you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would demand that they replace your flowers.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could you tell me where to look for the pattern.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > which shawl are we talking about here?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - i am impressed - you should post pictures.

how does one store shawls like that - i wouldn't think you could fold them.

sam



agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what a beautiful shawl on the pins agnes - i hope all that work was for you.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what a beautiful shawl on the pins agnes - i hope all that work was for you.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I would be extremely upset as well. Flowers are not cheap and take time to fill out an area. I don't do well with confrontation either, however I would at least inquire of her if she was aware that half of those flowers were yours, and ask that she check with you before ripping out anything else that is on border with your property so that this doesn't happen again.

quote=Lurker 2]


purl2diva said:


> Darowil,
> 
> Love, love, love your shelving. My stash is scattered all around the house and basement. When I get back to WI I will have make another effort to get organized and perhaps part with some of it.
> 
> Julie-how awful that your neighbors would do this to your property without your permission.


It is a scene of devastation and strictly illegal[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I would be extremely upset as well. Flowers are not cheap and take time to fill out an area. I don't do well with confrontation either, however I would at least inquire of her if she was aware that half of those flowers were yours, and ask that she check with you before ripping out anything else that is on border with your property so that this doesn't happen again.
> 
> quote=Lurker 2]
> 
> ...


[/quote]

She has done it before- which is why I was rather startled when I saw this morning what had been done- nuisance because the help with the shopping would have been useful but I am not prepared to be beholden


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Happy birthday, Valerie.
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - i am impressed - you should post pictures.
> 
> how does one store shawls like that - i wouldn't think you could fold them.
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> nice shelving - looks like it will hold more yarn - a good excuse to go shopping.
> 
> do you get only so much time (as a family) to use the computer? i was curious how husband could use 2/3's of the time.
> 
> ...


It was the internet downloads he managed to use up somehow- think it was tied up with still trying to find all the stuff he lost from his computer. I do have my own computer (though it won't be accessible at night with visitors in the room! But should be able to get into the one David (DH) has borrowed from Mayanne). We still have plenty of off peak internet so being up at night is helpful until we do run out- and then it is all slowed down unfortunately. JUs tneed to buy more when it runs out, but might be able to hold off and get the smaller amount. But then again David (DB) and his family may want access. 
I'm sure it won't take me long to fill it- I could just move some from the other cupboard of course!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> This one is called the Single Shuttle Wave Edge. The ecru color is made from #20 thread...half the size of normal crochet cotton (which is #10). The purply sample is made from quilting thread, the closest I could find to #80 tatting thread at that time.


Very lovely. I'd like to try my hand at it and then I thought where could I use something like this. I have so many other WIP'S that I sure don't need one more....but then, you never know :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is lovely and organized. You can come do my room any time your ready. LOL



darowil said:


> Well I am getting as bad as Sam- up again after about 2 hours sleep. But at least I am using the internet on off peak time. As we have yet again almost reache dout total for the month and we are less than half way through it- we need to change but I am very happy with our provider and don't want to change. But I also want to combine out phone line withthe braadband as it is much cheaper. And our provider cxanot port our phone number over so we will need anew phone number and David doesn't wan tot change numbers. So we will need to change providers as others can port the number over. Keep puttin it off, but as David managed to use 2/3 of our months wrorth in one day I must do something. Can get extra for the rest of th emonth but wait and see how it goes before i decide how much to top it up with.
> My baby brother arrives today with his family. They live in China and have holidays at the moment for Chinese New Year. They will be staying here which has forced me to sort out my room- lovely and tidy now and feels very spacious with my yarn (well some of it) in my new Ikea shelving rather than in bags on the floor. I will post a photo of it- and looks even tidier now as I have finished the room since taking this photo. Hadn't realised how crowed it seemed until got it tidied up. Wonder how long I can keep it tidy for?
> But needed to get it done as the floor will be needed for my brother and family. They will be staying for about 6 days, but may spend a couple of them with friends and other family.
> Today David (brother not DH) is taking my ourt to lunch as a thankyou for keeping his affairs under some sort of control here for them. Tonight the girls and SIL come fo rtea to catch up with David and Co. Then SUnday family are coming for a catch up with all of us (and also happens to be another brothers birthday Monday). David had planned to go to the cricket Saturday but may not make it now, but I might still go.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > This one is called the Single Shuttle Wave Edge. The ecru color is made from #20 thread...half the size of normal crochet cotton (which is #10). The purply sample is made from quilting thread, the closest I could find to #80 tatting thread at that time.
> ...


You could knit a sweater for yourself and then tat something to stitch onto it in a contrasting colour.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is lovely and organized. You can come do my room any time your ready. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you pay fo rmy ticket I will come at the drop of a hat (well mayb e wait until my brother goes)!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Darowil - your shelving looks great and holds a lot of stash.

Hope you enjoy your visit with your brother and family.

Valerie - Happy Birthday and many more.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > This one is called the Single Shuttle Wave Edge. The ecru color is made from #20 thread...half the size of normal crochet cotton (which is #10). The purply sample is made from quilting thread, the closest I could find to #80 tatting thread at that time.
> ...


I'm going to put mine around the edge of pillow cases. I would also like to use it as an edging for the top sheet of our bed...dress things up a bit


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One ticket to Georgia for Darowil...will be on my bucket list for when I win a big lottery. LOL



darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > That is lovely and organized. You can come do my room any time your ready. LOL
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mmmmmm,it is still a roller coaster here- I have just realised that the JW neighbour has chosen to destroy all the flowers on her side and mine all down the driveway. Strictly she should not touch my side by law. I knew they were doing something, but had not had the energy to check. These are the same people who had the tree destroyed. I don't think I will be asking any more favours of her. A nuisance, I would have had to protest on my own because Fale tended not to see my side of the argument. I really did not need to see the Canna lilies destroyed. all the beautiful geraniums I posted a while back are also casualties...[/quote]

Julie - I'm so sorry to read about your flowers being destroyed. I know that you take such pleasure in them and to have them uprooted is heartbreaking. Sending warm hugs

Is there someway you could put a dividing marker between your side and hers so that she couldn't touch your flowers ?Perhaps some bricks in between or some kind of lattice?. And maybe suggest to her that she might like to replace your flowers....just to see how the land lies. I know it's hard to do because you don't want to be unfriendly with neighbours. I hope she's a good enough neighbour that she will be sorry to have done that.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sam, if you go to the Paton's website they have a free shawl pattern there called "Pretty Triangle Shawl" that I think looks kinda nice  It's on the 3rd row:

http://www.patonsyarns.com/search.php?pspt=w&advps=y


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


That would be lovely. I remember my grandmother doing that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> mmmmmm,it is still a roller coaster here- I have just realised that the JW neighbour has chosen to destroy all the flowers on her side and mine all down the driveway. Strictly she should not touch my side by law. I knew they were doing something, but had not had the energy to check. These are the same people who had the tree destroyed. I don't think I will be asking any more favours of her. A nuisance, I would have had to protest on my own because Fale tended not to see my side of the argument. I really did not need to see the Canna lilies destroyed. all the beautiful geraniums I posted a while back are also casualties...


Julie - I'm so sorry to read about your flowers being destroyed. I know that you take such pleasure in them and to have them uprooted is heartbreaking. Sending warm hugs

Is there someway you could put a dividing marker between your side and hers so that she couldn't touch your flowers ?Perhaps some bricks in between or some kind of lattice?. And maybe suggest to her that she might like to replace your flowers....just to see how the land lies. I know it's hard to do because you don't want to be unfriendly with neighbours. I hope she's a good enough neighbour that she will be sorry to have done that.[/quote]

It is so short sighted- takes quite a while for them to grow back, I have not looked too closely yet because I am trying to avoid an open confrontation. There is a wire fence that they have to have climbed over!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so short sighted- takes quite a while for them to grow back, I have not looked too closely yet because I am trying to avoid an open confrontation. There is a wire fence that they have to have climbed over!


I assumed that at least they were leaning over the fence- but entering your yard to so so is even worse.

Anyway I am now off for a shower and breakfast prior to picking up my brothe r adn family.
See you all later.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bye-bye Darowil. Have a great day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > It is so short sighted- takes quite a while for them to grow back, I have not looked too closely yet because I am trying to avoid an open confrontation. There is a wire fence that they have to have climbed over!
> ...


from the looks of it they were definitely on my side!
Have fun with your brother and family!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Julie, I am truly sorry to hear about your flowers, I love flowers, and the thought of someone destroying them, makes me very sad. A big hug from a new friend. :-D


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Julie, do you think it is possible that someone else ripped up all the flowers (like kids or something), since you didn't see who was out there? Maybe they think you did it...wouldn't that be something?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Julie, do you think it is possible that someone else ripped up all the flowers (like kids or something), since you didn't see who was out there? Maybe they think you did it...wouldn't that be something?


no I definitely heard the large bush knife being used and kids would not have been so thorough! they more likely would have taken a few flowers and left it at that!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Tuesday afternoon and 10 pages behind again - there just are not enough hours in the day.... The weather here is a beautiful 69 degrees with just a little breeze. DH and I just got back from the dump - we got rid of the trailer full of tree branches from our trimming last month. DH is now taking a nap - big work for him these days!! We stopped at Wendy's for burgers and fries and since it is now almost 3:00PM it will be our dinner so just a snack later. This is what I was thinking-
http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Peanut-Butter-Pinwheels-2

I hope everyone is hanging in there - Pup lover I hope you're feeling better and getting stronger - I will go back to page 38 and start reading - luv to all - AZ


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, do you think it is possible that someone else ripped up all the flowers (like kids or something), since you didn't see who was out there? Maybe they think you did it...wouldn't that be something?
> ...


Shoot, I was hoping against hope that it wasn't like that


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Birthday Wishes to you - please post pictures of your mittens - we love to see everyone's work!! Happy Day - AZ


ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday to one of our newer KTP'ers, ptofValerie,
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> as well as my canine baby.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh you'd better get those traps set Lurker 2!!! Glad you have had more contact with Fale - you sound more relaxed and for that my friend I am grateful - was so worried about you - luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, beautiful shawl, I can't wait to try the Ashton, but I have to get somethings I working on now done first.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Pammie - don't they know you have sharp sticks???? They had better behave. It will be good to have the extra in the bank - and it will be over before you know it!!


pammie1234 said:


> Great news about Spencer!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Valerie. I hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great minds Pontuf!!!!


Pontuf said:


> Pammie, that 6th grade class has been giving you lots of grief these last few weeks! Shall we pull out our DPNs?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Will be thinking good thoughts for Hannah (I just love that name by the way!!)


Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness Julie I felt like it took me forever to finish the top compared to others but I thank you. Guess I should just not judge my time compared to others. LoL. Last night I finally finished one of the socks out of the pair I am doing from Darowil's workshop and began working on it's mate.
> 
> I go back to physical therapy on Fri., the 11th and supposedly they will cut the cast down to wrist length. I hope so! Considering they said it would be 6-12 months for full recovery I'm pleased at my progress. Thank you for inquiring.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ha! what a good fur-mom!!!


Poledra65 said:


> 1st cup of coffee down and ready for a 2nd but the growth on my lap is preventing me frm getting up. (Sphynx)
> Makes me feel guilty when I have to dislodge her. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


no it has been cut right back to the ground- not much hope for the Gladiolus or the lilies,there is one geranium, but goodness knows if it will survive!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh you'd better get those traps set Lurker 2!!! Glad you have had more contact with Fale - you sound more relaxed and for that my friend I am grateful - was so worried about you - luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thanks AZ, the friendship on the KTP is a large part of what has kept me going through this! I will try to ring Fale in half an hour!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This looks wonderful!!! I wish I could see my yarn - it is stowed for the most part on shelves but they are in half of the guest room closet - so I have to make a special trip in there and open up the doors to "shop" - on the other hand it might stress me out to see it all everyday calling my name!!! luv-AZ


darowil said:


> Well I am getting as bad as Sam- up again after about 2 hours sleep. But at least I am using the internet on off peak time. As we have yet again almost reache dout total for the month and we are less than half way through it- we need to change but I am very happy with our provider and don't want to change. But I also want to combine out phone line withthe braadband as it is much cheaper. And our provider cxanot port our phone number over so we will need anew phone number and David doesn't wan tot change numbers. So we will need to change providers as others can port the number over. Keep puttin it off, but as David managed to use 2/3 of our months wrorth in one day I must do something. Can get extra for the rest of th emonth but wait and see how it goes before i decide how much to top it up with.
> My baby brother arrives today with his family. They live in China and have holidays at the moment for Chinese New Year. They will be staying here which has forced me to sort out my room- lovely and tidy now and feels very spacious with my yarn (well some of it) in my new Ikea shelving rather than in bags on the floor. I will post a photo of it- and looks even tidier now as I have finished the room since taking this photo. Hadn't realised how crowed it seemed until got it tidied up. Wonder how long I can keep it tidy for?
> But needed to get it done as the floor will be needed for my brother and family. They will be staying for about 6 days, but may spend a couple of them with friends and other family.
> Today David (brother not DH) is taking my ourt to lunch as a thankyou for keeping his affairs under some sort of control here for them. Tonight the girls and SIL come fo rtea to catch up with David and Co. Then SUnday family are coming for a catch up with all of us (and also happens to be another brothers birthday Monday). David had planned to go to the cricket Saturday but may not make it now, but I might still go.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Pammie, that 6th grade class has been giving you lots of grief these last few weeks! Shall we pull out our DPNs?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Interesting enough, they were pretty good today! 5th grade was testing so everyone had to be quiet. I was pleased. However, 5th grade was very talkative. I understood though because they tested from 8:30-12:30. That is a long time to be silent!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh my Julie- why would they tear up your flowers???? I can't even imagine how angry I would be if I were you - they would get a piece of my mind - AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all. I got wrapped up last night in some old notebooks I found--from when I first started trying to design--and wow, how far I have come! I will be going through more of those today and maybe find some gems in among the rubbish. lol
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my Julie- why would they tear up your flowers???? I can't even imagine how angry I would be if I were you - they would get a piece of my mind - AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I am glad in a way I did not find out until it had happened, because I would have called the police to have them trespassed. And right now I am back to feeling just exhausted. this head cold is quite sapping of energy. I think the nubb of the problem is the kikuyu grass, but that could so easily have been weeded again if only they had come and told me. They have my phone number.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I'm glad the day was better than expected!


pammie1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Pammie, that 6th grade class has been giving you lots of grief these last few weeks! Shall we pull out our DPNs?
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well Julie I hope you get to talk to Fale again today. And I am so sorry about your flowers - I know how much you enjoy them - maybe from now on you should put them in pots away from their reach - but so wrong that they cut them down on your side of the property line. What is wrong with people??? - I have 2 more loads of laundry and then my chores are done for the day. I am ready for some knitting time!!! I will try and check back later today - I haven't been very good at that lately..... hope everyone has a nice day/night until I get back - luv-AZ


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thinking of all of you who are missing their loved ones, especially Julie and Fale. I have not posted much, just been reading and praying for all who need the prayers. I am going through some difficulties with the parents. I think my Dad has been having mini-strokes in the last few weeks. It is not easy for my Mom to see the changes in his mind and physical abilities from these things. I do believe that in the not too distant future, Dad will need to go to a nursing home and the closest one is an hour and twenty minutes drive away. I am spending as much time with my Mom and Dad as I can. Today the homecare worker did an assessment on his abilities to walk and has said that he is not to leave the house anymore. Zoe


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, you need to call the police and file a vandalism report. They are NOT allowed to touch your side of the property. By filing this report, it may be that they may have second thoughts about coming over on your side of the line as well. Prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gottastch.

sam



gottastch said:


> Sam, if you go to the Paton's website they have a free shawl pattern there called "Pretty Triangle Shawl" that I think looks kinda nice  It's on the 3rd row:
> 
> http://www.patonsyarns.com/search.php?pspt=w&advps=y


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > I would be extremely upset as well. Flowers are not cheap and take time to fill out an area. I don't do well with confrontation either, however I would at least inquire of her if she was aware that half of those flowers were yours, and ask that she check with you before ripping out anything else that is on border with your property so that this doesn't happen again.
> ...


She has done it before- which is why I was rather startled when I saw this morning what had been done- nuisance because the help with the shopping would have been useful but I am not prepared to be beholden[/quote]

Did they just mow them down? I can't believe anyone would do that to a neighbor.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Pammie - don't they know you have sharp sticks???? They had better behave. It will be good to have the extra in the bank - and it will be over before you know it!!
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> ...


Thanks! I am counting the days!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very yummy sounding easy desert - thanks az sticks.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> it is now almost 3:00PM it will be our dinner so just a snack later. This is what I was thinking-
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Peanut-Butter-Pinwheels-2


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really love having hickory and the barn cats around - just not as lonely with them around. they sure are like children though - one gets petter and they all act as though they never get touched - hickory whines - the cats all try to get on my lap - all of the screaming "me first - me first".

sam



jknappva said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > as well as my canine baby.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well Julie I hope you get to talk to Fale again today. And I am so sorry about your flowers - I know how much you enjoy them - maybe from now on you should put them in pots away from their reach - but so wrong that they cut them down on your side of the property line. What is wrong with people??? - I have 2 more loads of laundry and then my chores are done for the day. I am ready for some knitting time!!! I will try and check back later today - I haven't been very good at that lately..... hope everyone has a nice day/night until I get back - luv-AZ


AZ, I have just spoken with Fale, he was saying he enjoys the food in Australia- so that is a positive- the phone link is so good you would think he were next door. I have a lot of pots, and will be concentrating on those in future. I have spoken with the young lady next door at the back, who has been helping me for some 5 years now in the garden- I will make sure I can afford at least one day a month, well more accurately one hour a month- but she will be able to do the heavy lifting for me- that my arthritic shoulder renders a bit impossible. I have found though if I adjust the height of my clothes line I can still hang out the clothes. Got a full load drying! It is another cloudless day- not sure how long the prediction of fair weather is- probably 2 - 3 days!

the worst I call them is heathens- but I might have been tempted to use slightly stronger language!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Did they just mow them down? I can't believe anyone would do that to a neighbor.[/quote]

I could hear the distinctive sound of the big bush knife, but to be honest I thought they were working on her side- and failed to double check. I find it hard to understand the mentality that would destroy so many lovely flowers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nothing wrong with rightous anger laced with a few "words" just to inforce what is being said.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is too funny - i keep getting this notice that three people have unfriended me - and i don't even have facebook.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just looked outside and we are havig a major snow storm - what's happening on your side of the state joy? think we are to get just a couple of inches - is is a dry snow - very light and fluffy.

it can still get slick on the roads though - they will be dropping a lot of salt during this.

heidi's mother lives about ten miles west of us - she called this morning to tell us that the fog was really bad there - we had none at all. they the paper tonight reported about a 25 car pileup on usroute 124 just a few miles from phyllis - one killed - said it was almost a white out - with fog - not snow. 

needless to say the children were disappointed that there was no fog here. 

sam


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thinking of all of you who are missing their loved ones, especially Julie and Fale. I have not posted much, just been reading and praying for all who need the prayers. I am going through some difficulties with the parents. I think my Dad has been having mini-strokes in the last few weeks. It is not easy for my Mom to see the changes in his mind and physical abilities from these things. I do believe that in the not too distant future, Dad will need to go to a nursing home and the closest one is an hour and twenty minutes drive away. I am spending as much time with my Mom and Dad as I can. Today the homecare worker did an assessment on his abilities to walk and has said that he is not to leave the house anymore. Zoe


My prayers are with you and your Dad and Mom. I understand the feeling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, you need to call the police and file a vandalism report. They are NOT allowed to touch your side of the property. By filing this report, it may be that they may have second thoughts about coming over on your side of the line as well. Prayers.


I am on hold right now, on the Police non-emergency number- the lady has gone to check to see if they can help.

The woman has acknowledged that it was her husband that did the damage.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Oh my! I guess there was no question that they were yours then. So sad that people feel the need to be that way. I wouldn't want to be beholden to them for anything either!

quote=Lurker 2]


budasha said:


> mmmmmm,it is still a roller coaster here- I have just realised that the JW neighbour has chosen to destroy all the flowers on her side and mine all down the driveway. Strictly she should not touch my side by law. I knew they were doing something, but had not had the energy to check. These are the same people who had the tree destroyed. I don't think I will be asking any more favours of her. A nuisance, I would have had to protest on my own because Fale tended not to see my side of the argument. I really did not need to see the Canna lilies destroyed. all the beautiful geraniums I posted a while back are also casualties...


Julie - I'm so sorry to read about your flowers being destroyed. I know that you take such pleasure in them and to have them uprooted is heartbreaking. Sending warm hugs

Is there someway you could put a dividing marker between your side and hers so that she couldn't touch your flowers ?Perhaps some bricks in between or some kind of lattice?. And maybe suggest to her that she might like to replace your flowers....just to see how the land lies. I know it's hard to do because you don't want to be unfriendly with neighbours. I hope she's a good enough neighbour that she will be sorry to have done that.[/quote]

It is so short sighted- takes quite a while for them to grow back, I have not looked too closely yet because I am trying to avoid an open confrontation. There is a wire fence that they have to have climbed over![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Oh my! I guess there was no question that they were yours then. So sad that people feel the need to be that way. I wouldn't want to be beholden to them for anything either!
> 
> quote=Lurker 2]
> 
> ...


It is so short sighted- takes quite a while for them to grow back, I have not looked too closely yet because I am trying to avoid an open confrontation. There is a wire fence that they have to have climbed over![/quote][/quote]

as I suspected it was done because they don't like the kikuyu grass- but I have told them I have contacted the Police, and I am being accused of all sorts of ingratitude. Interesting how quickly one can sort out the real friends from those who are not.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party - 1 February 13
> 
> A cold blustery day  I think it up to around twelve degrees  at least the sun is shining  at least that makes it a little easier to face the cold weather. I rode to bryan with gary to pick up his truck at the garage and then drove the van home. I was glad to get back inside. Heidi had tomato soup and toasted cheese sandwiches for us for lunch. yum
> 
> ...


Sam, I hope you are feeling better.

I finally finished with last week's posts lol. Now I have to catch up with everyone this week and then I'm good to go.

I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter losing a baby. So difficult to begin with, and now she finds out that it was a girl, not a boy. What a difficult thing, like losing the baby all over again I guess. I hope it won't be too difficult for y'all. I will pray about it.

The torte sounds so good, but I can't have peanut butter, so I will make the chicken and be happy with that.

Kathy


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

agnescr said:


> Has been quiet here today, finished 1 pair socks, blocked a shawl, done a bit reading and working on 1st sock from workshop


How beautiful! I really love that shawl. I think I will have to try one.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Redkimba said:


> I so want to wrap up here at work so I can get home to the Jambalaya, a Hard Cider, and a little Warcraft. >.<


I also play WoW. My son started me on it when BC came out. What realm are you on? Do you have a good guild? My guild fell apart, and I'm looking for a new one. Are you Horde or Alliance?


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention, I had a call from Fale- it was such a relief to hear him- he always sounds so happy. maybe I am worrying unnecessarily- it is just he is so far away. Thank you all! So sorry to hear of the dilemma for Sam's family- might have been better not to know.


Oh Julie I'm so happy for you! How are you feeling? You take care of yourself so that when Fale comes home you have the strength to deal with his family. God be with you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Darowil, I love your Ikea shelving, I may have to stop in next time I go by and see about some, I've loved everything I've ever gotten at Ikea. 
Julie, that's so awful, I can't imagine what they were thinking, or maybe they just weren't. I'm so sorry you have to go through this on top of all else.
Yes our furbabies do indeed have us trained and then some. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I would mention, I had a call from Fale- it was such a relief to hear him- he always sounds so happy. maybe I am worrying unnecessarily- it is just he is so far away. Thank you all! So sorry to hear of the dilemma for Sam's family- might have been better not to know.
> ...


My life goes up and down Dear- but you could never say boring!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Get yourself a mean and vicious dog and park him in the front with a long chain..lol

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

I would make her plant the new ones too!!



thewren said:


> i would demand that they replace your flowers.
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> I would make her plant the new ones too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, DH said if he had the money to fly over, he'd take care of the situation and then replant for you. He's such a sweetie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, DH said if he had the money to fly over, he'd take care of the situation and then replant for you. He's such a sweetie.


Would you tell him , it is thethought that counts. wereFale here he probably would think it good- we have very different styles of gardening- but he knew better than interfere!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


If it is illegal, can you call the police and charge them with tresspassing and destruction of property?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. Life has been busy with knitting socks and now hopefully doing Fair Isle. I find I do not have a big stash at all. I usually get just what I need for a project with sometimes a little left over. Now who has heard of someone with very little stash?? I must say I didn't realize how little yarn I had.

Hope everyone is doing well, healing, heading toward good weather. 

Julie, see where someone cut down your flowers. Yikes!!!! First the tree and then the flowers. This guy is something else. I know you love the trees and flowers and nature. Part of the joy of life. Hope it all gets settled but sorry they had to ruin a relationship that would have been nice to have.

My husband's aunt's funeral was today in Ohio and I didn't go as when DH was coming back from Chicago they had a horrible white out in the Erie area and I have to drive through there and often have been scared by extreme fog, to the point that I couldn't even find an exit to get off the road, or white outs and been afraid for my life then, so this covers all seasons with fog and snow.

Hugs to all. Back to see if I can search up enough yarn for the fingerless mittens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


we are hoping not to start an out right feud- that is why I am going to the community constable


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> this should give us all pause to count our blessings.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://en.zappinternet.com/video/nilSqaMboM/HISTORIA-DE-UN-LETRERO-THE-STORY


Oh my, how powerful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Zoe, I prayers for you and your parents. 

Julie, you are right, letting the constable handle it is the best route, hopefully that will limit them from getting nasty with you over it. At least this will stop them from ever doing it again. 
Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Zoe, I prayers for you and your parents.
> 
> Julie, you are right, letting the constable handle it is the best route, hopefully that will limit them from getting nasty with you over it. At least this will stop them from ever doing it again.
> Hugs.


Thanks Kaye!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

well, I need to go get dinner started so we can sit and watch Face Off on SyFy tonight, it's amazing to watch them create the things they do with make up and stuff. See you all in a while.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

DollieD said:


> Super Bowl Weekend Party Stew (Large Party)
> 1 large elephant
> salt and pepper to taste
> 1- 44 gallon drum of gravy
> ...


lol that just brightened up my day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. Life has been busy with knitting socks and now hopefully doing Fair Isle. I find I do not have a big stash at all. I usually get just what I need for a project with sometimes a little left over. Now who has heard of someone with very little stash?? I must say I didn't realize how little yarn I had.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, healing, heading toward good weather.
> 
> ...


It was always a bit touch and go because of her 'preachy' attitude.
good luck with all your projects!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, we had light snow that fell all night and part of the day. Temps are still below freezing and more snow expected tonight with some accumulation.

About 7 or 8'' of snow on the ground and the temps have been in the low teens and twenties for nearly a week. The weather reports were expecting mid-40s by Friday but now that's changed to low to mid-30s and snow continuing daily. Streets and highway out front of the house are clear but may be icy by morning.

Thanks again, Sam, for hosting and starting off the tea party. You're a fine host and a gentle friend. Thanks for the soft touch sometimes needed for reminding all of us of the need for civility and kindness at the table you provide for all of us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Normally I wouldn't ask for prayers, but this morning I received this from my sister about her youngest son.
> Caren,
> Spencer is in the hospital. I am in a hurry to get back to hospital, so please read the prayer chain note.
> Last night my son had to be taken to the ER. He has been taking body building drinks and powders to train for this competition (Tough Mudder) and he got this free sample energy/B vitamin thing from GNC and took it. Within hours he had lost all control over his muscles, which were convulsing and contracting. It looked like a seizure, he couldn't speak without spitting and stuttering. The doctors are flushing him with IVs because his kidneys are in danger. This morning he is in much pain, but has control over his muscles and can talk. He asked for bacon, so he has his humor back. Steven and I were terrified. He must stay in ICU until the blood tests say his kidneys are going to make it.
> Praise to God- our case studies were due last night and somehow I felt an urging to wrap it up, no matter what. Steven had wanted to go an hour away to a concert, and he strangely decided to stay home and watch me type. Seconds after I submitted my paper a friend drove Spencer to the house and we were able to rush him to the ER. God is SO amazing, and don't ever doubt that he is always there, watching, and even adjusting your plans, so that He can care for you.


My thoughts and prayers are with your family. It is so frightening when something like that happens! God has definitely been there for me in my life. I'm sure that he was making sure that your DS and BIL were home that day. Hopefully that means that they were able to get him to the hospital in time to save his kidneys. God be with you.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

purplelady said:


> I have come to enjoy your tea party times, being fairly new to this forum.
> 
> It seems a folksy, quiet, comforting place and can feel the closeness of long timers.
> 
> ...


If someone hasn't already sent you the recipe I would be happy to do it. You can send me a PM with your email address. I'm new here too, but already starting to feel like I've known these wonderful people forever. Kathy


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

ptofValerie said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


I wish I could hear you say "He's a complete wee dote" in person. Just what does dote mean? I just love the Irish accent! And Scottish, English, Australian and New Zealand lol. I'm part English and Irish, French Canadian, Dutch, and Native American lol. Grew up with a thick New Jersey accent and now I've sort of got a bit of Maryland and the New Jersey seems to be mostly gone. Not really a pretty accent if I say so myself lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Caren, sending positive thoughts!
> 
> Puplover, good to see you back--you sound very chipper!
> 
> I sorted yarn today--found some Wool Ease I'd not wound and boy, what a task that turned out to be. Maybe it's from being down in the bottom of the basket for a while, but 4 of the 6 had some serious yarn barf...got them straightened out now and think I have all the yarn wound now. The leftovers and oddments are in the scrap basket and tonight I hope to get started on that sweater--need to go start dinner now, though. The day got away from me!


Yarn barf lol never heard that one before.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

just a wee point of the news there has been a force 8 earthquake in the Solomon Islands and the Pacific is currently on Tsunami alert as far north as Hawaii. the quake was about an hour and a half ago.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> This is my first tea party. It's so nice. You can feel the warmth and caring as you read the posts.


I love the socks in your avatar! Did u knit them? Welcometo the group, it's a great one!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> just a wee point of the news there has been a force 8 earthquake in the Solomon Islands and the Pacific is currently on Tsunami alert as far north as Hawaii. the quake was about an hour and a half ago.


How scary! Pray that everyone will be safe.

I'm tired and think I'm going to bed. My mom hasn't answered her phone today, so she will probably call after I get to sleep!

I hope everyone is safe and happy today!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've ALMOST finally finished my waterfall top from Designers class. Overall love the top BUT I added a stripe and of course it wound up right across by big old bottom. Of course, nothing is going to minimize the "junk in the trunk" but now it will definitely be as if I have flashing pink and green lights. LOL Still going to wear it and be proud I've done it. Next one will look better. On the top I have about 5 more rows on one sleeve and 15 on the other, weave in a few ends and I'll post a picture...of the top that is! LOL going to take a break from it and work on my socks now.


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > just a wee point of the news there has been a force 8 earthquake in the Solomon Islands and the Pacific is currently on Tsunami alert as far north as Hawaii. the quake was about an hour and a half ago.
> ...


groan- that sounds like my phone calls from Lupe- inevitably when I am sound asleep! but I have been lucky spoken twice today with Fale.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- haven't had a chance to drop in for tea for a couple of days.
> 
> I just wanted to publicly thank Darowil for the shop workshop, Angora1 too.
> 
> here is my 3rd sock made of Drops Delight yarn. The purple matches the yarn I received from Ranji- couldn't resist it.


Wow! Just Gorgeous!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's my work in progress. Baby blanket.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm glad to be back for sure!! Won't be on a lot but I am going to try to catch up on last weeks post for sure.
> Julie, I am so glad that you finally got to talk with Fale, I know that was an answered prayer for sure!! Keeping you close in my thoughts and prayers for sure!
> Pup, take it easy and just do what the doctors suggest, it isn't easy I know for sure, but it makes for a better (and hopefully shorter) recoup from the procedure!
> All the wonderful pictures that have been posted, I'm green with envy on the socks, the shawls and most of all the baby picture, such a sweetie pie for sure!
> ...


I'm so happy that things are finally looking up! It will be so nice to see you on more often again. Keep up the good work on not overdoing it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Here's my work in progress. Baby blanket.


what a gorgeous yarn that is! Nice knitting too!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Bought my dpn's size 5 today. Ready to start my DH socks. Going to try Zoe's class first . Then the next pair, Darowil's magic loop. We'll see if I can do it!!!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pontuf - love the yarn and the pattern...care to share what yarn you are using and what pattern?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> just a wee point of the news there has been a force 8 earthquake in the Solomon Islands and the Pacific is currently on Tsunami alert as far north as Hawaii. the quake was about an hour and a half ago.


Oh that is not good at all, a little worrisome.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Betulove said:


> Lurker My grandson wife is caring a child that is missing some chromosone. She is in the 27 week and the ultra sound has told them she has sist on the brain and hole in her heart. We are Christain and abortion on the baby is out of the question. She is (Roselie) very much alive now and doing tap dancing in mommy stomach. If she goes full term she might pass during birth or with in hours after. I am 70 and I have never heard of such. God is good and we will learn from this I know, but it is a bitter pill to shallow.
> My heart is bleeding for ddil and the family. I have not felt the baby move. My grand son say do not grieve for us yet for she very much alive now. Hope you can read this.


I'm so sorry to hear this. My prayers are with all of you. Kathy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> just a wee point of the news there has been a force 8 earthquake in the Solomon Islands and the Pacific is currently on Tsunami alert as far north as Hawaii. the quake was about an hour and a half ago.


I pray everyone come out of the quake OK, so much going on, MY MY


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the haul we made yesterday at Brown Sheep Wool, the yarn in the bag goes with the pattern, the other is mine for a cowl or something.


I'm soooo jealous! I don't even have a knit shop to go to. I get most of my stuff online. Beautiful colors!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Bought my dpn's size 5 today. Ready to start my DH socks. Going to try Zoe's class first . Then the next pair, Darowil's magic loop. We'll see if I can do it!!!!!!!


And if you have any questions, you know you can just PM me! hahha, with everything going on, I can rely on my socks, lol! They are such a comfortable knit for me.

hahah, Lucky is sending your Pontuf a sloppy wet one and invites Pontuf to come play in the snow with her! Zoe  Of course, that means you stop in for a cuppa too when you accompany Pontuf!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not especially good- but this is the Swiss Darned motif that I did recently, for my friend Audrey, who knitted the stretch and grow.
> Audrey recently had a serious break at her elbow- so this was rather a labour for her.


Don't sell yourself short, Julie! I think it's beautiful.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Betulove said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker My grandson wife is caring a child that is missing some chromosone. She is in the 27 week and the ultra sound has told them she has sist on the brain and hole in her heart. We are Christain and abortion on the baby is out of the question. She is (Roselie) very much alive now and doing tap dancing in mommy stomach. If she goes full term she might pass during birth or with in hours after. I am 70 and I have never heard of such. God is good and we will learn from this I know, but it is a bitter pill to shallow.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > just a wee point of the news there has been a force 8 earthquake in the Solomon Islands and the Pacific is currently on Tsunami alert as far north as Hawaii. the quake was about an hour and a half ago.
> ...


They don't know yet what the risk level is!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The dogs are so enjoying the cool of the evening, I have not had the heart to bring them in yet. I am waiting up to make a call to Fale. Lupe was working overtime today, not sure where Fale has been.
> ...


Keep us posted, Julie. Sorry to hear that they seem to be putting off the "visit" another month. I continue to pray for both of you. Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > just a wee point of the news there has been a force 8 earthquake in the Solomon Islands and the Pacific is currently on Tsunami alert as far north as Hawaii. the quake was about an hour and a half ago.
> ...


it is a bit early for much feed back, happened just over two hours ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I have done well today- spoke with Fale twice- brilliant this new phone plan I have!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > It is not especially good- but this is the Swiss Darned motif that I did recently, for my friend Audrey, who knitted the stretch and grow.
> ...


It has been suggested I should block it- are there any no noes for blocking acrylic? any one of you experienced blockers?!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> As long as I know he is genuinely happy being with the family, I can cope if I can maintain contact. It was when it felt that they were hiding him away, that I was starting really to mistrust what was happening. I feel he will be far happier with this arrangement rather than having to go into a home. Hopefully we will get into a pattern of visiting. I am fairly certain he will have to come back to New Zealand and re-enter on the correct visa. I feel a bit guilty-my life is so much easier just looking after the dogs. Last year was a serious struggle to keep going. Much of the time he was angry at the world and himself. It seems the elderly uncle in Samoa is still clinging to this existence.
> 
> It seems like the download of the photos was going to give the world access to all my files NOT safe! so I have deleted them. I will have to see if I can share them some other way! Problem was the file came through 'zipped'.


Sometimes things turn out for the best, Julie. As long as you can talk to him and know that he is happy maybe this is the way it is meant to be. You need to take care of you. I hope that you are feeling better. I haven't seen a reply as to how your chest x-ray turned out. I hope all is well. Still praying for both you and Fale. Kathy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I don't think so, Julie. Just wet, pin and let dry


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear drinkers of tea and munchers of muffins. May I share the little story of my dishcloth? Since discovering KP at the end of last year, I've seen photographs of beautifully-knitted dish cloths and wash cloths, many in cheerful colours, with motifs such as a Christmas tree or Dalek and made primarily by knitters in US. Being intrigued, I asked my friend in Tennessee if the cloths were decorative or functional. She assured me that they should be used throughout the home and that many people made them, in part to add personality to their domestic textiles. Last week on KP, there was a discussion about the most appropriate yarn for the cloths. Vegetable fibres were preferred with non-mercerised cotton a favourite. 'I'll have a go', I thought and on Thursday, when doing a basic shop in my local cut-price supermarket (milk, bananas, you know the drill), there was space-dyed, non-mercerised worsted-weight cotton in the sale section at £1/300g. I pounced! Last night, I knitted a pretty, diamond-shaped cloth in the traditional garter stitch, in shades of blue and green and I'm so pleased. This little cloth has connected me with many others who do the same and it has opened up a new world of household knitting. Oh the possibilities! Everything from pot holders to king-sized bedspreads - and gifts! I've been knitting for over 60 years and I've tackled many techniques but the simplicity of that little cloth has brought all of you so close to me. My thanks to everyone who showed their work for you have made a beneficial contribution. Once I have a new card-reader for my camera, I'll do my best to show a photo of my darling dishcloth!


Congratulations on your newfound pleasure! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as I know he is genuinely happy being with the family, I can cope if I can maintain contact. It was when it felt that they were hiding him away, that I was starting really to mistrust what was happening. I feel he will be far happier with this arrangement rather than having to go into a home. Hopefully we will get into a pattern of visiting. I am fairly certain he will have to come back to New Zealand and re-enter on the correct visa. I feel a bit guilty-my life is so much easier just looking after the dogs. Last year was a serious struggle to keep going. Much of the time he was angry at the world and himself. It seems the elderly uncle in Samoa is still clinging to this existence.
> ...


Thank you Kathy for your concern- hopefully I will find out about the x-ray tomorrow morning- but my thinking is if it were serious I would have heard already!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


so don't hurry it up with the iron!?


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

I wish I could hear you say "He's a complete wee dote" in person. Just what does dote mean? I just love the Irish accent! And Scottish, English, Australian and New Zealand lol. I'm part English and Irish, French Canadian, Dutch, and Native American lol. Grew up with a thick New Jersey accent and now I've sort of got a bit of Maryland and the New Jersey seems to be mostly gone. Not really a pretty accent if I say so myself lol.[/quote]

'A wee dote' is a term of affection for a young and darling child who has everyone within a 5 mile radius wrapped around that little finger. My accent is that of the northern part of the country and has some Scottish overtones to the distinctive 'Irish' voice. Your accent would be a joy to me as it would be a reflection of your strength and personality. Affectionately.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Maybe a little light steam but don't touch the acylic with the iron; it will flatten out your knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


right definitely a no go, my iron is elderly and spits black- one day I may replace it but it is not very high priority- if I need steam I dampen a tea towel.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


And if the iron is too hot, the acrylic will melt and take on a hard sheen that you can not get rid of. It becomes brittle. Zoe


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> bobglory posted her socks in a posting 'my avatar' [I think] recently. If you check under her 'topics' when you click on her user name you will find it.Gives all the details how to find the pattern and I think there is also a kit [could be wrong on that]


Thank you for the info Julie!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

This has been a good day, thanks to the new people I have meet today at the tea party, thank you for sharing. I'm happy. Have a blessed night. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

jknappva said:


> purplelady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Junek camp for football.
> ...


I'm not a big football fan myself, but my team was playing and they won! My hubby, kids and grands are all huge fans, so I keep up with it a bit. I'm with everyone on the fact that it is a brutal sport though. I'm a big baseball fan though.


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

For those who want to tat.....I learned to needle tat with crochet thread and a "doll" needle. I got reasonably good at it, and used the lace to edge guest towels. I have not done any tatting for several years and it would take some practice to be able to do it again! I love the look of lace, B


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

[/quote]I don't like ads, or 'realiy' television- which leaves very little else, nowadays![/quote]

Amen to that. What a waste of time reality television is. I don't watch any of it, but when I see the commercials of shows like "Honey Boo Boo" it just makes me sick. These completely useless people are being made so wealthy because people watch them. The more I see the kind of shows on TV these days the more hopeless I feel about the human race. I liked it better when this kind of thing was considered sick and wrong. Life was so much easier when right was right and wrong was wrong.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello gang!

Been a few hectic weeks. School has me doing circles and we are almost at midterms. I'll be switching courses of study as soon as I get around to writing out the request. Such a pain. lol

Anyhow I trust everyone is doing ok. Sam I need a vacation like nothing else! I'm so worn out. Actually worn out is an understatement. LOL

Anyhow here is a recipe for everyone. Kind of a yummi one and it comes from one of my Amish Cook books. Enjoy!!! And I suggest Real Maple syrup for this one. Tastes all the better!!!

* Corn Fritters *

1 1/5 cups flour
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup fresh corn (frozen will also do nicely)
2tsp. baking powder
1 egg
Milk, enough for stiff dough

Mix all ingredients together. Fry by tablespoons in deep fat. Serve with syrup.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

agnescr said:


> if you press ctrl +alt together then roll the mouse wheel forward it will enlarge everything on screen,just do reverse to return to normal settings


Thank you so much for that information - it really helps!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Welcome back, Doogie. Sorry school is being so rough on you. Hopefully things will ease up soon. Thanks for the corn fritter recipe...looks delish!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gottastch - pattern is Filatura Di Crosa #4 blanket, yarn Red Heart Boutique Treasure. Color: watercolors. Pontuf



gottastch said:


> Pontuf - love the yarn and the pattern...care to share what yarn you are using and what pattern?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Gottastch - pattern is Filatura Di Crosa #4 blanket, yarn Red Heart Boutique Treasure. Color: watercolors. Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! "Scratchies" for Pontuf too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > bobglory posted her socks in a posting 'my avatar' [I think] recently. If you check under her 'topics' when you click on her user name you will find it.Gives all the details how to find the pattern and I think there is also a kit [could be wrong on that]
> ...


as NanaCaren puts it you're welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


am I right in thinking that is what has been called 'killing' acrylic?


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Junelouise said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > my friends always said my house looked well lived in.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello gang!
> 
> Been a few hectic weeks. School has me doing circles and we are almost at midterms. I'll be switching courses of study as soon as I get around to writing out the request. Such a pain. lol
> 
> ...


thanks Doogie- I made your Amish Scalloped Tomatoes recently- very delish!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Totally right!!! the iron kills the acrylic, and it can never be resurrected again in any lifetime!! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> This has been a good day, thanks to the new people I have meet today at the tea party, thank you for sharing. I'm happy. Have a blessed night. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


thanks for letting us know Patches- good you have enjoyed visiting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


i stand warned!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Betina said:


> I want to report that our GS who was shot in the head, is improving. He has been moved to a great teaching hospital. He has been allowed to wake up, and the breathing tube has been removed. Your prayers mean so much to us. It has been wonderful to see our grown children taking care of each other!
> When we were home for two days I came down with a chest cold or something,and it has been a "Doozie". And DH got a sinus infection. We're on the mend now but we felt so bad about not being able to help....but the grown children came together and helped each other. It's amazing to see how God works things out!!!
> We wait to see what damage has been done, but it's too early to know yet..... and maybe there will be little????
> Your prayers mean more to us than I can say!
> So glad Lurker has heard from Fale...Pup lover seems to be getting better, thank goodness..and Marianne (sweet lady) seems to be much better too...We include youall in our prayers! B Sam, My dad used to say it was his job to teach our boys how to cuss. Thank goodness, he wasn't a very good teacher. So your job with this new baby boy will be to teach him to cuss. (You know when I think about it I never heard my Dad use a cuss word) Later, B


Have been thinking of you and your grandson. So sorry you got sick but I'm sure your immune system was down after the shock of what happened. So glad to hear that he is ok without the brain tumor and allowed to be awake now. Prayers are continuing for him. Have been awaiting news.
Hugs


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

PurlDiva. - NO NO NO NOT Arizona Knitting, that was a wonderful shop. Everyone loved it! We all miss her. Everyone was wonderful there and such beautiful yarns! I'll pm you the shop that closed.

Tempe Yarn, Knit Happens, Fiber Factory, Jessica's. All wonderful shops and so friendly.

Pontuf

uote=purl2diva]


Pontuf said:


> Scottsdale north of Shea
> 
> Pontuf-curious to know which shop you were talking about?


[/quote]

Arizona Knitting and Needlepoint? That was my favorite store! I was devastated when it closed because it had the best selection of yarns anywhere. I like being left alone to browse and most times someone asked if I needed help when I came in.

I think it closed because the owner wanted to retire after 25 years in business.

I do like the shops in Tempe and Mesa. I liked Knit Happens in its previous location better than the new one.[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


if it is acrylic I find that if I pin it then spray it with water until it is quite damp and then leave it over night. that works well on any acrylic and it will hold its shape until it is washed. I usually block it again then if it is a sweater or some such thing,- I have heard of people using steam but I find just spraying it quite a bit works very well. I never use steam or an iron, but some people do use steam.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That is such good news that you got to speak with him twice. You are quite resourceful coming up with this phone plan. :wink:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! It is a lovely sunny, late winter morning here in Calgary. We have had the most beautiful skies here recently - they seem even more beautiful in the winter. right now the Sky is deep blue and I can look out my window and see the peaks of the Canadian Rockies. It is not bitterly cold, and has actually been quite a nice winter for this part of the world. I always like the first of February- as it means spring is coming! We do get winter weather and often snow falls as late as May (which melt quickly, thank heavens) but the sun shines here, it is not dull and dreary and we start to watch for the robins who are one of the first arrivals of spring. We also drive along a road where a pair of hawks nest each year and raise their babies. When we see them we know spring is REALLY HERE.
> 
> Here in Canada the Superbowl is popular too . Hubby and son usually watch it together. We are all interested as to which of the brothers will win the cup.
> 
> ...


Luckily for me the right brother won! We are Ravens fans.

Gorgeous sweater! I can't wait to try a workshop. Thanks for all you do. Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thanks Shirley! knew you would know seeing as how you use so much acrylic!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was always a bit touch and go because of her 'preachy' attitude.
> good luck with all your projects!


Preachy attitude. I've got it now. They both have "attitude." Not good neighbors for sure. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


Especially as it means I can call friends and rellies all over!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> just a wee point of the news there has been a force 8 earthquake in the Solomon Islands and the Pacific is currently on Tsunami alert as far north as Hawaii. the quake was about an hour and a half ago.


My goodness, a size 8 force earthquake. That is huge. Are you in any danger????


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

ptofValerie said:


> Could you come over and put me into a dark corner with a soothing cuppa!


I'd love to have some of your energy Valerie! I'll come and soothe you if you share some of it with me lol.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Here's my work in progress. Baby blanket.


What gorgeous yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nana Caren, have you heard any more news of your nephew. Hope I have the relationship correct. What a scary thing to have happen. Hope the kidneys have recovered!!!! Sorry if you have posted this already. I am quite behind here and going backwards to catch up.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 by the way- after months of worry and major surgeries said:


> So glad to hear it Designer! The power of prayer is wonderful.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Darowil -your room is wonderful and so organized. I love it!

Pontuf



darowil said:
 

> Well I am getting as bad as Sam- up again after about 2 hours sleep. But at least I am using the internet on off peak time. As we have yet again almost reache dout total for the month and we are less than half way through it- we need to change but I am very happy with our provider and don't want to change. But I also want to combine out phone line withthe braadband as it is much cheaper. And our provider cxanot port our phone number over so we will need anew phone number and David doesn't wan tot change numbers. So we will need to change providers as others can port the number over. Keep puttin it off, but as David managed to use 2/3 of our months wrorth in one day I must do something. Can get extra for the rest of th emonth but wait and see how it goes before i decide how much to top it up with.
> My baby brother arrives today with his family. They live in China and have holidays at the moment for Chinese New Year. They will be staying here which has forced me to sort out my room- lovely and tidy now and feels very spacious with my yarn (well some of it) in my new Ikea shelving rather than in bags on the floor. I will post a photo of it- and looks even tidier now as I have finished the room since taking this photo. Hadn't realised how crowed it seemed until got it tidied up. Wonder how long I can keep it tidy for?
> But needed to get it done as the floor will be needed for my brother and family. They will be staying for about 6 days, but may spend a couple of them with friends and other family.
> Today David (brother not DH) is taking my ourt to lunch as a thankyou for keeping his affairs under some sort of control here for them. Tonight the girls and SIL come fo rtea to catch up with David and Co. Then SUnday family are coming for a catch up with all of us (and also happens to be another brothers birthday Monday). David had planned to go to the cricket Saturday but may not make it now, but I might still go.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora:
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That is such good news that you got to speak with him twice. You are quite resourceful coming up with this phone plan. :wink:


Especially as it means I can call friends and rellies all over![/quote]

Yes, quite important to have a support system and the bigger the better. You have an international one here. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > It was always a bit touch and go because of her 'preachy' attitude.
> ...


three villages destroyed in the Solomons, Tsunami 1 metre locally, but so far for NZ only a tsunami watch.
Good to know that they put up these warnings on my favourite Concert Program [radio]

I have sort of felt things were not as good as before- no point stressing about it. Neighbours I can live without. Fale is the important one, in my scheme of things. And even then a KTP'er recently spoke of being widowed at only 50. And our dear Sorlenna lost her spouse at only 36, so I am lucky to have had 20 good years.
Think the dogs have spotted the rodent, good to know Ringo is on the alert- corgis can be very good ratters, we had one who would take days going after them when they got into the henhouse. Also had a cat that brought home a stoat once- but he had only stunned it- I woke to whoops and screams as my brothers tried to trap it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > just a wee point of the news there has been a force 8 earthquake in the Solomon Islands and the Pacific is currently on Tsunami alert as far north as Hawaii. the quake was about an hour and a half ago.
> ...


so far report is of a metre high tsunami- we are well inland, and relatively high up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora:
> ...


Yes, quite important to have a support system and the bigger the better. You have an international one here. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

we are a mutual support group!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Update on Spencer, he sure has his sense of humor back. He says he is excited to have be stuck watching the Superbowl on a 20 inch TV in the hospital and thanks GNC. This is what happened,
> 
> "combination of GNC products that were recommend to me by the GNC nutrition guys sent me into violent seizures, partial kidney failure, and boarderline cardiac arrest on 2 separate occasions ..."


I'm so glad to hear that he is doing well. Does he have the use of his legs back? Still praying, Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Here's my work in progress. Baby blanket.


I love that yarn, so pretty.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> They are now in a delay because some of the lights went out. Really weird!


Yeah, that power outage almost cost us the game!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA! Just finished the waterfall workshop top except for weaving in some ends. Will do that tomorrow and then post picture. Now to work on sock from toe up sock workshop.


Congratulations! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I give up on getting my sleep time adjusted. Got up at 7 this morning but fell asleep at 2 and slept until 5 pm so am I tired now....nope. Wonder if I just stay up all night then take a nap late morning will make a difference. Probably just end up grumpy LOL.


You grumpy? I don't believe it! Doesn't seem possible.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here it is; my allusive waterfall top. Will do it again and next time it will be better.


Beautiful! You should get loads of compliments when you wear it.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

agnescr said:


> How about a slice of this with a cuppa?..............was on my Facebook page


Wow! Did u make it? How beautiful. Wonder how that stitch is done!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! Our babysitting experience, on Friday night, was so much fun. Our old (young) neighbors on the corner, moved from our neighborhood to the edge of our town...a bit more space for him but still close to town for her. They have the most precious little girl, Grace. She is 22 months old and the couple needed to go someplace Friday night so asked if DH, me and dear neighbors would like to come over to their house and watch Grace for a couple of hours. We all jumped at the chance to get our "Grace-fix." I've never taken care of such a little sweetie as she. She didn't cry when her parents left and when it was time for bed, there were no questions asked. To bed she went - not a tear - nothing. I was stunned and was prepared for a bit of a fight. She is smart as a whip too...knows how to record Blues Clues on the DVR at her home and her parents didn't teach her - lol! I was stiff and sore these past two days and couldn't figure out why until it dawned on me that little Grace would run to me and I was to pick her up and hold her over my head. She's stick her arms and legs out like she was flying and would say, "Weeeeeeeeee." It was fun, while it lasted, and now dear husband teases me, when I rub my arms, and says, "Too much weeeee." Yes, way too much weeeeeee! It was fun and I hope we get to do it again soon. Other than that, I've been knitting a thin scarf out of lace weight yarn...only about 3 1/2" wide...for decorative purposes, definitely not for warmth  Then I've been playing with a tatting pattern...only have the "roses" made so far. The flowers are about an inch across...can't tell what my favorite color is, can you?


Just gorgeous! I love purple too.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Zoe, I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad. He and your Mom are so lucky to have you close. You and your family are in my prayers. Luv-AZ


5mmdpns said:


> Thinking of all of you who are missing their loved ones, especially Julie and Fale. I have not posted much, just been reading and praying for all who need the prayers. I am going through some difficulties with the parents. I think my Dad has been having mini-strokes in the last few weeks. It is not easy for my Mom to see the changes in his mind and physical abilities from these things. I do believe that in the not too distant future, Dad will need to go to a nursing home and the closest one is an hour and twenty minutes drive away. I am spending as much time with my Mom and Dad as I can. Today the homecare worker did an assessment on his abilities to walk and has said that he is not to leave the house anymore. Zoe


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Tracy(sister) posted this on her FB this morning. Spencer is at home now on the long road to recovery. Thank you everyone for your prayers.
> 
> DO NOT USE DEXAFEN, by GNC.
> The image of my son helpless, contorted and in extreme pain is forever etched in my memory. Spencer is finally out of the hospital, and has basically lost about 1/3 of the muscle in every muscle cell in his body due to the extreme stress from the five hours of constant convulsions and contractions caused by the DEXAFEN. His heart rate was 177 when we took him to the ER, and the EKG showed twice too close to heart attack. After two days in ICU being flushed, his kidneys are now out of danger. His body chemistry is screwed up and will take awhile to recover. DEXAFEN has a derivative of a drug that the FDA took off the market several years ago, but is now being marketed slightly differently, all for the sake of the almighty dollar. Just share this post, please, maybe you will help save someones life, and if not, at least you will help raise awareness of the dangers of this new miracle pill.
> ...


Thank God he is on the road to recovery. REALLY scary that so much damage was done to his muscles. Something needs to be done about this kind of thing being on the market.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You're welcome Sam! 


thewren said:


> a very yummy sounding easy desert - thanks az sticks.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

melyn said:


> wow lovely flowers, I so wish I could do tatting, I did try but couldnt work out how to join the circles and do the next round lol pretty scarf too  lyn
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> ...


I tried regular tatting but only made knots. Then I discovered needle tatting. It is so much easier and looks the same. I will have to research the website, I believe it is handyhands.com but not sure. My tatting is back "home", not here at the beach. Will now have to rectify that lol.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm glad Fale is happy with the food he is getting. And it is so nice that you are talking so often. It's also good to hear that you will have continued help in your garden. Enjoy your sunny day! Luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Well Julie I hope you get to talk to Fale again today. And I am so sorry about your flowers - I know how much you enjoy them - maybe from now on you should put them in pots away from their reach - but so wrong that they cut them down on your side of the property line. What is wrong with people??? - I have 2 more loads of laundry and then my chores are done for the day. I am ready for some knitting time!!! I will try and check back later today - I haven't been very good at that lately..... hope everyone has a nice day/night until I get back - luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Stay warm and off the roads if possible! Luv-AZ


thewren said:


> i just looked outside and we are havig a major snow storm - what's happening on your side of the state joy? think we are to get just a couple of inches - is is a dry snow - very light and fluffy.
> 
> it can still get slick on the roads though - they will be dropping a lot of salt during this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

you must be night time by now, I forget which time zone is Arizona- do you have spring yet- I imagine your winters are quite short!? It is really sunny evening now- all the news broadcasts are starting! And thanks for your good wishes!



AZ Sticks said:


> I'm glad Fale is happy with the food he is getting. And it is so nice that you are talking so often. It's also good to hear that you will have continued help in your garden. Enjoy your sunny day! Luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Agnes, as the picture first came up and I could see the ''yarn'',I thought of the lovely colors. Only at the full picture did I realize that it must be fondant on a layer cake. It would be a terrific temptation for me.
> 
> Ohio Joy


lol I thought it was knitting! I'm glad you set me right.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> boy - was i taken in - now that i get up really close i see that it is fondant - i thought it was a real scarf. still like the pattern. lol
> 
> i would have like to watch that being created - bet that took some work.
> 
> ...


Don't worry Sam, so was I. It wasn't until someone else said it was fondant that I realized it myself.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Just heard about this Julie - are you in the way of this at all?


Lurker 2 said:


> just a wee point of the news there has been a force 8 earthquake in the Solomon Islands and the Pacific is currently on Tsunami alert as far north as Hawaii. the quake was about an hour and a half ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just heard about this Julie - are you in the way of this at all?
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


we are a bit high up, and well inland!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

this is wonderful- love the colors! What pattern?
uote=Pontuf]Here's my work in progress. Baby blanket.[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Are these your first ones Pontuf? I'm so anxious to try socks.


Pontuf said:


> Bought my dpn's size 5 today. Ready to start my DH socks. Going to try Zoe's class first . Then the next pair, Darowil's magic loop. We'll see if I can do it!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Kathy, your pup is just so cute. Name and breed please? AZ


katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as I know he is genuinely happy being with the family, I can cope if I can maintain contact. It was when it felt that they were hiding him away, that I was starting really to mistrust what was happening. I feel he will be far happier with this arrangement rather than having to go into a home. Hopefully we will get into a pattern of visiting. I am fairly certain he will have to come back to New Zealand and re-enter on the correct visa. I feel a bit guilty-my life is so much easier just looking after the dogs. Last year was a serious struggle to keep going. Much of the time he was angry at the world and himself. It seems the elderly uncle in Samoa is still clinging to this existence.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

"see you soon! AZ


Patches39 said:


> This has been a good day, thanks to the new people I have meet today at the tea party, thank you for sharing. I'm happy. Have a blessed night. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Been away from my desk since early yesterday, so there's quite a bit to catch up on, but I must jump in and say that I'm glad to hear Betina's GS is making progress. I'll continue sending good thoughts for full healing.

And while it's still Feb 5 (here at least), I want to wish Valerie a happy birthday. I hope it has been a great day for you.

Now back to reading. See y'all later.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This sounds wonderful Doogie - tale care and enjoy school!AZ


doogie said:


> Hello gang!
> 
> Been a few hectic weeks. School has me doing circles and we are almost at midterms. I'll be switching courses of study as soon as I get around to writing out the request. Such a pain. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks! Luv-AZ


Pontuf said:


> Gottastch - pattern is Filatura Di Crosa #4 blanket, yarn Red Heart Boutique Treasure. Color: watercolors. Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Doogie, welcome back, hope you get your classes changed over with not trouble. 

Well, it's about 10pm here, so I'm going to head off to bed with my entourage. DH will stay up and watch tv for a bit, but I've been getting up at 6am for some unearthly reason that I could really do without. Hope you all have a wonderful night. 
Hugs and love.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok you sock knitters - here is a pair to knock your socks off.

http://www.leavemetomyprojects.com/skny2013-are-you-ready/

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - hope you enjoy the chicken - very glad to see you again - don't worry about keeping up - just speed read through them - scan if you will - anything important will pop out at you -we want you to stick around and not get bogged down. hope you had a good day.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard about this Julie - are you in the way of this at all?
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how beautiful is that - love your choice of yarn pontuff - the changing colors - what patten sts are you using.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Here's my work in progress. Baby blanket.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad you are having a good time patches - we are having a good time just having you at the table sharing a cuppa and some conversation.

sam


Patches39 said:


> This has been a good day, thanks to the new people I have meet today at the tea party, thank you for sharing. I'm happy. Have a blessed night. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We are 10pm on Tuesday we have our own time zone - we don't change for daylight savings time... Not Spring yet, but pretty today. We had snow on Easter Sunday last year! We are in the high desert. 3300 feet - much cooler than down by the Colorado River in the summer and warmer than up in the mountains in the winter. Our high temps are about 110 mid day in the summer and we do get down to the low 20's to teens at night in the winter- on the other hand our spring and fall are both long and wonderful. Clear blue skies almost every day. 
[lquote=Lurker 2]you must be night time by now, I forget which time zone is Arizona- do you have spring yet- I imagine your winters are quite short!? It is really sunny evening now- all the news broadcasts are starting! And thanks for your good wishes!



AZ Sticks said:


> I'm glad Fale is happy with the food he is getting. And it is so nice that you are talking so often. It's also good to hear that you will have continued help in your garden. Enjoy your sunny day! Luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you doc - hopefully during the summer you can get a vacation in.

sam

i love corn fritters. thanks



doogie said:


> Hello gang!
> 
> Been a few hectic weeks. School has me doing circles and we are almost at midterms. I'll be switching courses of study as soon as I get around to writing out the request. Such a pain. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had a feeling I remembered something unusual about the time! How do you handle the heat in summer? with air conditioners?



AZ Sticks said:


> We are 10pm on Tuesday we have our own time zone - we don't change for daylight savings time... Not Spring yet, but pretty today. We had snow on Easter Sunday last year! We are in the high desert. 3300 feet - much cooler than down by the Colorado River in the summer and warmer than up in the mountains in the winter. Our high temps are about 110 mid day in the summer and we do get down to the low 20's to teens at night in the winter- on the other hand our spring and fall are both long and wonderful. Clear blue skies almost every day.
> [lquote=Lurker 2]you must be night time by now, I forget which time zone is Arizona- do you have spring yet- I imagine your winters are quite short!? It is really sunny evening now- all the news broadcasts are starting! And thanks for your good wishes!
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

First time and DH picked out the yarn for his socks!

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> Are these your first ones Pontuf? I'm so anxious to try socks.
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I LOVE these socks Sam!

Pontuf



thewren said:


> ok you sock knitters - here is a pair to knock your socks off.
> 
> http://www.leavemetomyprojects.com/skny2013-are-you-ready/
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

They certainly are rather good!



Pontuf said:


> I LOVE these socks Sam!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So easy Sam

Cast on 153 stitches

Row 1 *K3, P 3* end K3
Row 2 *p3, k3* end p3
Row 3 *k3, P3* end K3

Repeat sequence Rows 1-3 pattern

A no brainer pattern to knit while watching TV or riding in the car

Pontuf

uote=thewren]how beautiful is that - love your choice of yarn pontuff - the changing colors - what patten sts are you using.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Here's my work in progress. Baby blanket.


[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi AZ
in Scottsdale we are about the same here except we are at elevation 1500 feet

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> We are 10pm on Tuesday we have our own time zone - we don't change for daylight savings time... Not Spring yet, but pretty today. We had snow on Easter Sunday last year! We are in the high desert. 3300 feet - much cooler than down by the Colorado River in the summer and warmer than up in the mountains in the winter. Our high temps are about 110 mid day in the summer and we do get down to the low 20's to teens at night in the winter- on the other hand our spring and fall are both long and wonderful. Clear blue skies almost every day.
> [lquote=Lurker 2]you must be night time by now, I forget which time zone is Arizona- do you have spring yet- I imagine your winters are quite short!? It is really sunny evening now- all the news broadcasts are starting! And thanks for your good wishes!
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie. I am so upset about your awful neighbors!! Why are people so cruel? Why would anyone want to mow down beautiful flowers? Horrible horrible people! I hope your Constable fines them big time! 
Too bad that Ringo is such a sweetheart and not a rotweiller or pit bull.

I hope you are feeling better and that your chest cold has cleared up.

So nice that you are talking to Fale regularly.

Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Zoe - sorry to hear about your Father. Keeping you and your parents in my prayers. Hopefully he will improve. You are such a good daughter. Your parents are so lucky to have you so close to them.

Pontuf sends Lucky some sloppy kisses and would love to run though the snow together. So far no snow in Scottsdle this winter. Guess we need to go visit our friends to the North to get our "snow fix".



Pontuf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Charlotte, it looks so barren out there! I am hoping he will warn them not to do it again. Ringo is too much of a sweetie, although he does tell me when someone comes to the door, obviously being this side of the fence was a little too subtle even for him! Have not yet conquered the cold- but I see the doctor again tomorrow morning.
speaking with Fale makes me feel so much more hopeful!



Pontuf said:


> Julie. I am so upset about your awful neighbors!! Why are people so cruel? Why would anyone want to mow down beautiful flowers? Horrible horrible people! I hope your Constable fines them big time!
> Too bad that Ringo is such a sweetheart and not a rotweiller or pit bull.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better and that your chest cold has cleared up.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Summer - lots of swimming and air conditioning is everywhere. Couldn't survive without it. Evenings are much cooler though. In Scottsdale we get hotter than where AZsticks lives. She is about 3 hours north of me. Because it is so dry here the high temps aren't so bad but it really gets uncomfortable when the temperature reaches 115+ F. Then everyone goes north to the mountains in Flagstaff.

Pontuf

quote=Lurker 2]I had a feeling I remembered something unusual about the time! How do you handle the heat in summer? with air conditioners?



AZ Sticks said:


> We are 10pm on Tuesday we have our own time zone - we don't change for daylight savings time... Not Spring yet, but pretty today. We had snow on Easter Sunday last year! We are in the high desert. 3300 feet - much cooler than down by the Colorado River in the summer and warmer than up in the mountains in the winter. Our high temps are about 110 mid day in the summer and we do get down to the low 20's to teens at night in the winter- on the other hand our spring and fall are both long and wonderful. Clear blue skies almost every day.
> [lquote=Lurker 2]you must be night time by now, I forget which time zone is Arizona- do you have spring yet- I imagine your winters are quite short!? It is really sunny evening now- all the news broadcasts are starting! And thanks for your good wishes!
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote][/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Summer - lots of swimming and air conditioning is everywhere. Couldn't survive without it. Evenings are much cooler though. In Scottsdale we get hotter than where AZsticks lives. She is about 3 hours north of me. Because it is so dry here the high temps aren't so bad but it really gets uncomfortable when the temperature reaches 115+ F. Then everyone goes north to the mountains in Flagstaff.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We are in the Sonoran Desert and it is green. We have the saguaro cactus, they are very large and have arms. If you drive an hour north to Sedona they have the really red rocks and red mountains. Our mountains are green but everything turns brown in the summer except the cacti.

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Summer - lots of swimming and air conditioning is everywhere. Couldn't survive without it. Evenings are much cooler though. In Scottsdale we get hotter than where AZsticks lives. She is about 3 hours north of me. Because it is so dry here the high temps aren't so bad but it really gets uncomfortable when the temperature reaches 115+ F. Then everyone goes north to the mountains in Flagstaff.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

right, I saw cacti that looked a bit like that in Curacao, on the way to the Panama Canal- probably a different genus! But they had those big arms. Quite striking. Does Pontuf cope OK in the summer?



Pontuf said:


> We are in the Sonoran Desert and it is green. We have the saguaro cactus, they are very large and have arms. If you drive an hour north to Sedona they have the really red rocks and red mountains. Our mountains are green but everything turns brown in the summer except the cacti.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pontuf adapts pretty good. Walks are in the early AM and late PM so paw pads don't get hot. Air conditioning is a must. The major threats are rattlesnakes and scorpions. Winter is much more fun and no rattler or scorpion threats. Oh yes bees are also a threat especially for Pontuf since he is a black dog and they are attracted to black animals. AND the poisonous frogs in the pool during monsoon season.

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> right, I saw cacti that looked a bit like that in Curacao, on the way to the Panama Canal- probably a different genus! But they had those big arms. Quite striking. Does Pontuf cope OK in the summer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie you are right. I just googled Curacao cactus. Those cactus in Curacao look very much like our saguaros! I never knew that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am also glad that it is cool enough in the mornings and evenings for Pontuf! I need to get into the habit of getting out early with my two!



Pontuf said:


> Julie you are right. I just googled Curacao cactus. Those cactus in Curacao look very much like our saguaros! I never knew that.


It is something one does not forget! I was just short of ten years old! also recall the alligators in the canal

not at all keen on the idea of scorpions and snakes- I have lived so long without such!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My family has a place in Hilton Head South Carolina and there are alligators all over the golf courses! Cracks me up. Every water hole had at least one alligator.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My family has a place in Hilton Head South Carolina and there are alligators all over the golf courses! Cracks me up. Every water hole had at least one alligator.


I wonder what they think of golf balls!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am heading to bed now- the sun is on it's way down and I have been up for ever- but got a lot of knitting done! Have to be up and away early tomorrow!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am heading to bed now- the sun is on it's way down and I have been up for ever- but got a lot of knitting done! Have to be up and away early tomorrow!


Good night, Julie.I just popped in on the way to the loo, yaaaaawwwn............zzzzz

Tessa


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Good night Julie. Sleep well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks pontof - that does sound easy.

sam



Pontuf said:


> So easy Sam
> 
> Cast on 153 stitches
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and so much for my going to bed early - almost three-thirty - see everyone in the morning.

sam


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


I used to think you could not block acrylic but you can

'After pinning it out, you steam it, gently. I own a Jiffy Steamer for the purpose because knitting is my obsession. However, a good steam iron works just fine. Make sure you hover over the garment. Do not touch the fabric with the iron or it will melt. Do not over steam it either or you'll kill it. While steaming I will gently pat the fabric with my fingers to smooth it out. That's pat, not slide. Sliding your hand over it will cause it to stretch where it shouldn't. If there are cables, I'll pinch them a bit so they stand out a little bit more.

Killing is another one of those misunderstood issues. Killing acrylic means to overheat it to the point that it loses it's elasticity. Just steaming it a bit won't kill acrylic.

Sometimes a person wants to kill it on purpose, in which case, kill away. Killed acrylic has a wonderful silky drape that is quite pleasant, and unique. I have on occasion killed some acrylic on purpose for just this reason. Makes wonderful pleated skirts this way.'

the above was from this link
http://beadknitter.blogspot.co.uk/2009/03/you-can-block-acrylic.html


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok you sock knitters - here is a pair to knock your socks off.
> 
> http://www.leavemetomyprojects.com/skny2013-are-you-ready/
> 
> sam


wow !!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am heading to bed now- the sun is on it's way down and I have been up for ever- but got a lot of knitting done! Have to be up and away early tomorrow!
> ...


me ditto,back again, had to get up to the loo! We do acknowledge this site is addictive!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Good night Julie. Sleep well.


That is good, Pontuf- looks like Charlotte may still be sleeping- Good boy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I must bookmark this one dollyclaire- very interesting and helpful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ok you sock knitters - here is a pair to knock your socks off.
> ...


they are a wow, aren't they- could not find a pattern!

Back to bed!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

One of my all time favorite things....I only had them at a favorite aunt's house. Haven't thought about them in years, but will make them now---usually don't do much frying, but I will make an exception for this and for homemade onion rings!! Love the sweetness of the corn--I think I'll try lil smookies surrounded by the dough---hmmmmm???

Good to hear from you and sorry to hear of the being worn out----been there done that. Undergrad work was done while raising 3 kids and Master's work was done while working more than full time...Mountain Dew got me through many a study session. Continued success in your studies!! What will you switch to?



doogie said:


> Hello gang!
> 
> Been a few hectic weeks. School has me doing circles and we are almost at midterms. I'll be switching courses of study as soon as I get around to writing out the request. Such a pain. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Could you come over and put me into a dark corner with a soothing cuppa!
> ...


The energy varies a bit, Katgo716. I've enjoyed enormously some of the very simple articles I've knitted recently and also find there's nothing quite like very plain surfaces to point out where one needs to improve on a technique, no matter if one has been using it for decades. Affectionately.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

It is a beautiful sunny morning here, what a lovely change to see the sun ! I am going out again today which is most unusual for me to go out two days running but I will be able to rest up tomorrow. I am going to the hairdressers for a trim then will meet a friend for coffee in her lunch hour and then will stop off at lys on my way home for another coffee, a blether and some knitting. I do hope I manage to resist buying more wool as I have to confess I bought some Big Bamboo to knit a cowl yesterday when I was there. I have spent my allocation of cash for wool twice this month already. That New Year resolution did not last long lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! I haven't had corn fritters since I was a little girl amd mom would make them. Thanks for the recipe!



doogie said:


> Hello gang!
> 
> Been a few hectic weeks. School has me doing circles and we are almost at midterms. I'll be switching courses of study as soon as I get around to writing out the request. Such a pain. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Nana Caren, have you heard any more news of your nephew. Hope I have the relationship correct. What a scary thing to have happen. Hope the kidneys have recovered!!!! Sorry if you have posted this already. I am quite behind here and going backwards to catch up.


Yes you have it right.The last I heard he was at his Mum's on strict bed rest, a hard thing for him to do. His kidneys will never recover completely but are out of danger. He has lost 1/3 of all muscle mass, so that is a big worry as well. It will take some time for his regain.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tracy(sister) posted this on her FB this morning. Spencer is at home now on the long road to recovery. Thank you everyone for your prayers.
> ...


Yes, have posted on many different sites to get the word out about the product. It will take a very long time to regain his muscles and his kidneys will never be at their best.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> It is a beautiful sunny morning here, what a lovely change to see the sun ! I am going out again today which is most unusual for me to go out two days running but I will be able to rest up tomorrow. I am going to the hairdressers for a trim then will meet a friend for coffee in her lunch hour and then will stop off at lys on my way home for another coffee, a blether and some knitting. I do hope I manage to resist buying more wool as I have to confess I bought some Big Bamboo to knit a cowl yesterday when I was there. I have spent my allocation of cash for wool twice this month already. That New Year resolution did not last long lol


It's lovely here as well DollyClaire. Such a contrast to yesterday when we had variations on snow, sleety drizzle and a pirecing wind. Enjoy the day out and what does us more good that a blether with friends? I'm doing all sorts of house things today as I'm away for a few days from Friday. My knitting needles and yarn will go in the suitcase that has been checked in a hold baggage. A comfort to know that I can knit if circumstances permit. Affectionately.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok you sock knitters - here is a pair to knock your socks off.
> 
> http://www.leavemetomyprojects.com/skny2013-are-you-ready/
> 
> sam


Ooh! Now I have to find that pattern, I want to make a pair of those for me. So pretty!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok you sock knitters - here is a pair to knock your socks off.
> 
> http://www.leavemetomyprojects.com/skny2013-are-you-ready/
> 
> sam


Oh those are gorgeous, I want them. I would have to make two pairs Chrissy would love them too.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello gang!
> 
> Been a few hectic weeks. School has me doing circles and we are almost at midterms. I'll be switching courses of study as soon as I get around to writing out the request. Such a pain. lol
> 
> ...


I have the maple syrup!! have frozen corn too..I might just make these!!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Betina said:
> 
> 
> > I want to report that our GS who was shot in the head, is improving. He has been moved to a great teaching hospital. He has been allowed to wake up, and the breathing tube has been removed. Your prayers mean so much to us. It has been wonderful to see our grown children taking care of each other!
> ...


You pick up germs in the hospital! I visited my friend in a rehab hospital and on the way home started with a sore throat..I was perfectly fine when I went there, but we stayed too long! Hand sanitizer did not save me!

June


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, it's a dark 530am here in Wyoming, dogs needed out so they've been out and fed, I think I'm goingt to go crawl back in bed for another hour or so. See you all later, have a wonderful day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> so sorry for the loss of your great grandchild - hugs and healing energy to you and the parents.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


What a gift of love. I know there is love in every stitch you are knitting along with tears of sadness. Thinking of you with love. Hugs


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/galadriel-3
If you click on the picture of the sock on the link Sam gave, then the pattern from Ravelry comes up. I had bookmarked this pattern a while ago as it looks intrigueing to me. Love the celtic knot on the calf of the sock!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Here is a link to the socks.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/galadriel-3


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thinking of all of you who are missing their loved ones, especially Julie and Fale. I have not posted much, just been reading and praying for all who need the prayers. I am going through some difficulties with the parents. I think my Dad has been having mini-strokes in the last few weeks. It is not easy for my Mom to see the changes in his mind and physical abilities from these things. I do believe that in the not too distant future, Dad will need to go to a nursing home and the closest one is an hour and twenty minutes drive away. I am spending as much time with my Mom and Dad as I can. Today the homecare worker did an assessment on his abilities to walk and has said that he is not to leave the house anymore. Zoe


I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. It's very hard when we see a beloved parent that has been so active deteriorate to the point they can no longer be in their home. We had the same problem with my mom. My sister and I both offered to let her come and live with us. We knew and told her it was no longer safe for her to live alone. She chose to go to the nursing home. She had ALS...Lou Gehrig's disease and it was painful to see her not able to even feed herself when she'd always been so active all her life. She's been dead for almost 20 yrs and, of course, I still miss her. 
Hope things improve with your dad.
Keeping you AND your family in my prayers....
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


It also might melt the acrylic...it does NOT like a lot of heat..if you touched it with the iron, it MIGHT melt!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> It is a beautiful sunny morning here, what a lovely change to see the sun ! I am going out again today which is most unusual for me to go out two days running but I will be able to rest up tomorrow. I am going to the hairdressers for a trim then will meet a friend for coffee in her lunch hour and then will stop off at lys on my way home for another coffee, a blether and some knitting. I do hope I manage to resist buying more wool as I have to confess I bought some Big Bamboo to knit a cowl yesterday when I was there. I have spent my allocation of cash for wool twice this month already. That New Year resolution did not last long lol


 :lol: :lol: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, everyone it's a new day, I have my coffee, and I'm ready to start my day. looking forward to the tea party chats. I have always wanted to. Make socks, is it easy to do, say for a beginner?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, what gorgeous new yarn you bought. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Julie, you needlework is lovely and such a beautiful little lamb makes a plain sweater so beautiful.

Hello to all the newcomers and hope you enjoy KTP as much as I do! 

Bobglory, I and some of my friends have been admiring your socks and the site you gave. How nice to see you on here.

Gwenie, love your waterfall. Your knitting amazes me and your enthusiasm as you are doing all this with a cast and I wouldn't be surprised if not a little pain, although I hope not. You are on all the workshops. You are so passionate with your knitting and it shows through.

RedKimba, that hat will brighten up those gloomy days. :thumbup: How lovely.

Gottasch, such lovely knitting and yarn. The tatted roses are so beautiful.

I am busy knitting. Can you imagine a knitter without anything to keep their hands warm. Well, here is one. So many of us are guilty of knitting for others and not for ourselves. My hands are freezing and I just can't buy gloves when I could make them, so here I am trying my first pair of fingerless mittens. Leftover yarn from a sweater I made for a baby. Not what I would choose for myself but it will be warm.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi, everyone it's a new day, I have my coffee, and I'm ready to start my day. looking forward to the tea party chats. I have always wanted to. Make socks, is it easy to do, say for a beginner?


would suggest you look for an easier pattern than the celtic cables- unless you have experience- but you say you are a beginner- Zoe is your person with the expertise in socks [5mmdpn's]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5....I am so sorry to hear about your father. These are hard times and I hate to see you going through them. The nursing home is so far away and sure will make visiting much harder. Glad you are taking the time to be with him and your mom. Prayers for all of you.
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Poledra, what gorgeous new yarn you bought. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Julie, you needlework is lovely and such a beautiful little lamb makes a plain sweater so beautiful.
> 
> ...


Someone suggested blocking it- yesterday as you would be aware was not the most settled of days I have experienced- besides I need rust proof pins- 9 am EST- how is your day?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Good Morning Julie. You are up with the birds again this morning. Looks like we get to have our cuppa' together again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Good Morning Julie. You are up with the birds again this morning. Looks like we get to have our cuppa' together again.


I own an aging bladder!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jknappva said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


So sorry, Julie. I saw that Zoe more than answered your question much better than I did!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning Julie. You are up with the birds again this morning. Looks like we get to have our cuppa' together again.
> ...


You're not the only one, Julie!!! But mine matches the rest of me! LOL!
What did the constable have to say about the flower murderers?
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It's going to be a good day today. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Back to knitting day.

Made it through all the layers and now can see the kitchen table again. Kitchen floor mopped and although I was absolutely not in the mood to clean, by the time I finished it felt so good. If only it didn't get back the same way in such a short time.

Made some Tabouleh, which I love. I just use the recipe on the box of bulghur but I added steamed broccoli to it. I absolutely love it and had it for lunch and supper since DH wasn't home.

DIL's birthday is today. I will be giving her a book I made of the children with photos from the last 2 years. It is professionally made by Apple and just gorgeous. I will also give her the socks I made, my first pair ever. It is all I can do to give them away. I am a little jealous as I want them. Good thing she has a bigger foot than me. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: 

My sister, who is much younger than me is going to be having her 11th grandchild. Can you imagine. I have 3 and that's it, but she has many more to come I am sure. Just picture the day when she says the grandchildren can come over to visit. It will be like a school house. My sisters are both such wonderful, special ladies and I don't know how I got so lucky to have them for my sisters and for my friends. They are beautiful inside and out. But most important is how they are on the inside and they don't seem to know how beautiful they are on the outside. I love that about them.

Hugs to you Lurker and to all on KTP. Hope we all have a great day.

Nana, how is your nephew. I posted the message on my FB page warning people about what happened to him. I left the names off just in case you didn't want those posted..Pray he is not going to have any lasting damage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


I am interested always to hear answers- especially when it is my ignorance- also one cannot be aware of every posting!!! Thanks June! hope you are enjoying your day- it is still very early here!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, everyone it's a new day, I have my coffee, and I'm ready to start my day. looking forward to the tea party chats. I have always wanted to. Make socks, is it easy to do, say for a beginner?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Yesterday was a holiday- so hopefully I can ring when I get back from the doctor!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It's going to be a good day today. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Back to knitting day.
> 
> Made it through all the layers and now can see the kitchen table again. Kitchen floor mopped and although I was absolutely not in the mood to clean, by the time I finished it felt so good. If only it didn't get back the same way in such a short time.
> 
> ...


I fully agree about the tabouleh love the stuff, especially in tomato season. Hugs too Angora I found your page!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Zoe, I'min need of help, I would like to make socks, and was told I should talk to you. I am a newbie at sock knitting, can you guide me, as to where I should go? Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I fully agree about the tabouleh love the stuff, especially in tomato season. Hugs too Angora I found your page!


Oh yes, so good. Hugs to you too!!! :wink: :thumbup: Good luck with dealing with the BAD neighbors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Zoe, I'min need of help, I would like to make socks, and was told I should talk to you. I am a newbie at sock knitting, can you guide me, as to where I should go? Thanks :thumbup:


Patches- Zoe is not online- maybe if you PM her?!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It's going to be a good day today. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Back to knitting day.
> 
> Made it through all the layers and now can see the kitchen table again. Kitchen floor mopped and although I was absolutely not in the mood to clean, by the time I finished it felt so good. If only it didn't get back the same way in such a short time.
> 
> ...


Tabouleh is so good, the grandsons will even eat it. 
I have 12 grandchildren, the youngest is 3. It is quite the sight to see when they are all together, thankfully usually in the summer months. 
Thank you so much for posting about Spencer the more the word gets out there the better. His kidneys will never be back to full potential, and not sure how long or if he will get his muscle back to what it was.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thinking of all of you who are missing their loved ones, especially Julie and Fale. I have not posted much, just been reading and praying for all who need the prayers. I am going through some difficulties with the parents. I think my Dad has been having mini-strokes in the last few weeks. It is not easy for my Mom to see the changes in his mind and physical abilities from these things. I do believe that in the not too distant future, Dad will need to go to a nursing home and the closest one is an hour and twenty minutes drive away. I am spending as much time with my Mom and Dad as I can. Today the homecare worker did an assessment on his abilities to walk and has said that he is not to leave the house anymore. Zoe


I am so sorry to hear that Zoe. That was my life the last two years and believe me, you are doing the right thing by spending as much time with them as you can. Sending prayers and hugs.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think it is too funny - i keep getting this notice that three people have unfriended me - and i don't even have facebook.
> 
> sam


LOL. Now that is too funny Sam.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Sam, I just noticed that you included a vegetarian option in your cacciatore recipe. I dont know how i missed it the first time I read it lol.Thank you so much. It's very helpful for those who can't or don't do meat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well thank you Angora. Usually no pain just awkward. And yes, I LOVE knitting and want to get better and better. I also have no gloves or anything for that matter except the waterfall top. Have either given away (mostly) or sold everything I've made, (Not sold much; few gloves and scarves) The socks I'm making from the workshop will be mine!

Just got home from Hannah having her wisdom teeth out. Poor thing looks pitiful and I had to laugh at her trying to eat some pudding. She even said she felt and looked like a baby with it all over her mouth and chin.

Had my dates mixed up; thought I got my new cast Fri but my appointment isn't 'til Mon.

Got to go give Hannah her pain meds. Be back shortly. Hugs



Angora1 said:


> Poledra, what gorgeous new yarn you bought. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Julie, you needlework is lovely and such a beautiful little lamb makes a plain sweater so beautiful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Tabouleh is so good, the grandsons will even eat it.
> I have 12 grandchildren, the youngest is 3. It is quite the sight to see when they are all together, thankfully usually in the summer months.
> Thank you so much for posting about Spencer the more the word gets out there the better. His kidneys will never be back to full potential, and not sure how long or if he will get his muscle back to what it was.


Caren, just tragic. Please keep us posted as he progresses. I pray he surprises them with his recovery, surpassing their expectations.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first tea party. It's so nice. You can feel the warmth and caring as you read the posts.
> ...


Thank you!

MsJackie wrote:
Bob, did you knit the socks on your avatar? Love them!

Thank you! The picture is from the pattern site (it was better than any I tried taking lol), but I have made the socks and they knit up gorgeous! I am in the process of making a second pair. Just working on the bit from the heel to the toe. I'll post a picture of them when I get them finished.

Gigi


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Zoe I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad's health. I went through that with both parents. You are so right to spend as much time as you can with them. I was so lucky with each parent to have them in very good and very close care facilities. My dad was in one for 15 months and my mom for 6 years. You and your parents are in my prayers. Sending you many big hugs too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Which pattern site Gigi? (by the way, Gigi is what my grandchildren call me)



Bobglory said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobglory said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Caren, just tragic. Please keep us posted as he progresses. I pray he surprises them with his recovery, surpassing their expectations.[/quote]

If anyone can surpass expectations he will, he is not one to give up easily.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

gottastch said:


> The one thing I did start and complete was a garter for my dear daughter-in-law to wear on the wedding day. I used satin from my wedding dress, to cover the elastic, and tatted an edging and wove the satin-covered elastic through. I attached a black ribbon and a button from my mom's button box...it was the only one like it and it was "blingy"...just what my dear daughter-in-law likes. It worked out perfectly and she loved it


Oh how beautiful! You are such a sweet person. What a fabulous gift for your DIL. Now I have to wait until the end of the month when I go back to my other home to get my tatting. My hands are itching to make something tatted lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

gottastch said:


> This one is called the Single Shuttle Wave Edge. The ecru color is made from #20 thread...half the size of normal crochet cotton (which is #10). The purply sample is made from quilting thread, the closest I could find to #80 tatting thread at that time.


Gorgeous!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

gottastch said:


> This one is called Hens & Chicks and is also made from the quilting thread.


I never thought to use quilting thread! I will have to try that. I have to look through my pattern books and see what I can find. I do needle tatting, tried the shuttle and just made knots lol.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Continued Prayers for Spencer as he recovers. What a tragic event but know he will surpass all recovery expectations.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

gottastch said:


> Julie, I'm not sure if it is patience or persistence - lol! I was determined to do it and kept working at it until my stitches were pretty even as well as the picots. I did have to purchase a little cardboard aide to help me make the picots; I could never make two the same. I ran a string through a little hole that was already punched in it and I wear it around my neck so I don't misplace it...it ended up in a glass of Coca-Cola once but luckily it is coated with something so I just had to wipe it off (it was after that I started keeping it around my neck)...leave it to me


Where did you find that? My picots are never the same either. What a great idea to wear it around your neck!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > hathy (am i right on this?) - heidi is due June 20
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Betina said:


> I want to report that our GS who was shot in the head, is improving. He has been moved to a great teaching hospital. He has been allowed to wake up, and the breathing tube has been removed. Your prayers mean so much to us. It has been wonderful to see our grown children taking care of each other!
> When we were home for two days I came down with a chest cold or something,and it has been a "Doozie". And DH got a sinus infection. We're on the mend now but we felt so bad about not being able to help....but the grown children came together and helped each other. It's amazing to see how God works things out!!!
> We wait to see what damage has been done, but it's too early to know yet..... and maybe there will be little????
> Your prayers mean more to us than I can say!
> So glad Lurker has heard from Fale...Pup lover seems to be getting better, thank goodness..and Marianne (sweet lady) seems to be much better too...We include youall in our prayers! B Sam, My dad used to say it was his job to teach our boys how to cuss. Thank goodness, he wasn't a very good teacher. So your job with this new baby boy will be to teach him to cuss. (You know when I think about it I never heard my Dad use a cuss word) Later, B


Oh B, I am so happy to hear about your DGS! I will continue to pray for him and all of the family. Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Continued Prayers for Spencer as he recovers. What a tragic event but know he will surpass all recovery expectations.


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwenie, I checked out your charts and they are great. You are really going gang busters. So cute with the Walk Me.  :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Gwenie,

The pattern can be found here:

http://www.sweaterscapes.com/socks.htm

Pictures of the pair I currently have in progress are here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139717-1.html

Gigi

They are so much fun to make.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> Hi new here, to the tea party, just tried the chicken dish and it was a hit in my home. Like this place so much info. I'm a knitter, and love to learn new thing. :thumbup:


Welcome! I'm new here too, but already feeling like I've known these wonderful people all my life. It only took being on twice lol. Glad to have you join us!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for making me feel so welcome. What a great group!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sandy said:


> Have a great birthday ptofValerie!


Happy Birthday, Valerie! I know I'm late, but just catching up on the posts. Had to read all of last week's first because I didn't want to miss anything lol. Took me three days!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi new here, to the tea party, just tried the chicken dish and it was a hit in my home. Like this place so much info. I'm a knitter, and love to learn new thing. :thumbup:
> ...


Thanks.  I feel the same way.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I go back to physical therapy on Fri., the 11th and supposedly they will cut the cast down to wrist length. I hope so! Considering they said it would be 6-12 months for full recovery I'm pleased at my progress. Thank you for inquiring.
> 
> My daughter Hannah will ge betting her wisdom teeth out
> tomorrow. Poor thing is so nervous about being put to sleep.
> I know she will do fine.


Just catching up to everyone and wanted to say I will be thinking about you and your daughter today. I remember when my daughter got hers out. It's so much harder watching them go through it than going through it ourselves, isn't it?

I hope your physical therapy goes well and you will be back to being castless soon.

Kathy


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Saturday I am meeting up with about 11 KP members from around Georgia at the local LYS.


I keep seeing people talking about LYS. What does that mean? Local Yarn Store????


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes we have an air conditioner and DH put swamp coolers in the house and his shop which are cheaper to run and work fine unless it is our monsoon season which only lasts a few weeks in the summer. It cools off in the evening and isn't bad early in the day in the summer - warmer than what I grew up with but no humidity in general so it's not bad. luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> I had a feeling I remembered something unusual about the time! How do you handle the heat in summer? with air conditioners?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK I'll be watching for updates - between you and Angora I am getting braver!!! luv-AZ


Pontuf said:


> First time and DH picked out the yarn for his socks!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Me too!!


Pontuf said:


> I LOVE these socks Sam!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

darowil said:


> Well I am getting as bad as Sam- up again after about 2 hours sleep. But at least I am using the internet on off peak time. As we have yet again almost reache dout total for the month and we are less than half way through it- we need to change but I am very happy with our provider and don't want to change. But I also want to combine out phone line withthe braadband as it is much cheaper. And our provider cxanot port our phone number over so we will need anew phone number and David doesn't wan tot change numbers. So we will need to change providers as others can port the number over. Keep puttin it off, but as David managed to use 2/3 of our months wrorth in one day I must do something. Can get extra for the rest of th emonth but wait and see how it goes before i decide how much to top it up with.
> My baby brother arrives today with his family. They live in China and have holidays at the moment for Chinese New Year. They will be staying here which has forced me to sort out my room- lovely and tidy now and feels very spacious with my yarn (well some of it) in my new Ikea shelving rather than in bags on the floor. I will post a photo of it- and looks even tidier now as I have finished the room since taking this photo. Hadn't realised how crowed it seemed until got it tidied up. Wonder how long I can keep it tidy for?
> But needed to get it done as the floor will be needed for my brother and family. They will be staying for about 6 days, but may spend a couple of them with friends and other family.
> Today David (brother not DH) is taking my ourt to lunch as a thankyou for keeping his affairs under some sort of control here for them. Tonight the girls and SIL come fo rtea to catch up with David and Co. Then SUnday family are coming for a catch up with all of us (and also happens to be another brothers birthday Monday). David had planned to go to the cricket Saturday but may not make it now, but I might still go.


Looks great! I'm so jealous of that stash! Mine got ruined when we moved in 2001 and I have just been buying what I need for each project ever since. It's a pain since I have nothing but Michaels here and have to go online for everything including patterns!

Enjoy your family!

Kathy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

When and where is Zoe's class for socks? Would like to know too.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

darowil said:


> I was also going to comment that we have a 'LYS'- in an undercover market, only open on Sundays (and Public Holidays) but she is a real talker. Turn up and no way will you get away quickly. She handpaints a lot of the yarn she sells- she does the sock club I get a subscription to each year from David for my Christmas present. Every 2 months I get a handpainted yarn along with a sock pattern she has designed. I really enjoy my present lasting all year- even when I don't get them all knitted. My plan this year is to do each one when it comes in- see how I go this year. Last year I was either very qucik (first to finish twice so I received an extra lot of wool), but I still have 3 to finish (including one that hasn't even been wound let alone started). Need to get some knitting done so I can start the first one when it arrives around next weekend!
> Maybe I could do some right now instead of hanging round here!


lol I have been on here frantically reading all of the posts for 3 days and have done almost nothing else. Just cooking for my sweet dog Trixie and myself basically. I'm so happy that I found this group! Once I catch up (I'm almost there now) it will be so much easier!

I will have to see if I can find a yarn store around here. Maybe there will be one in either Delaware or in the town about 30 min from here. Living at the beach is great except for having no yarn store lol.

Kathy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I figured you would be about the same - Scottsdale is a really nice area - you are out of town a ways right??


Pontuf said:


> Hi AZ
> in Scottsdale we are about the same here except we are at elevation 1500 feet
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Summer - lots of swimming and air conditioning is everywhere. Couldn't survive without it. Evenings are much cooler though. In Scottsdale we get hotter than where AZsticks lives. She is about 3 hours north of me. Because it is so dry here the high temps aren't so bad but it really gets uncomfortable when the temperature reaches 115+ F. Then everyone goes north to the mountains in Flagstaff.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote][/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't like the idea of alligators....


Pontuf said:


> My family has a place in Hilton Head South Carolina and there are alligators all over the golf courses! Cracks me up. Every water hole had at least one alligator.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > 1st cup of coffee down and ready for a 2nd but the growth on my lap is preventing me frm getting up. (Sphynx)
> ...


I haven't ever talked about my sweet Trixie who is my avatar. I never had a pet before I got her when I was 49 years old. She is a real joy and I love her dearly. She usually sits by the slider looking out at the traffic and people going by outside or sleeping somewhere. I have to sit at my dining room table to knit so she doesn't ruin my work lol. When I sit anyplace else she is usually on my lap.

Kathy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Morning Gwen- I'm catching up on conversations from last night - hope you have a great day - luv-AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> OMG! I haven't had corn fritters since I was a little girl amd mom would make them. Thanks for the recipe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Morning Kaye!!!


Poledra65 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ok you sock knitters - here is a pair to knock your socks off.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > This one is called Hens & Chicks and is also made from the quilting thread.
> ...


Hi Kat - there is a very nice website that has lots of free tatting patterns:

http://www.be-stitched.com

I get the quilting thread from JoAnns. It is normally around $10.50 for a spool that has 1,200 yards on it but if you use a 50% off coupon...$5.25 isn't so bad  I love the variegated purples and it is hard to find anything in the stores. I like to look and touch so sometimes it is hard for me to bring myself to purchase on-line...the quilting thread fits the bill. Good luck holding off for a month 

If I may ask, where in Maryland are you? Dear husband was what he calls a "Navy Brat" and traveled/lived on all the coasts while growing up. His dad's last station of duty was Patuxent River. He lived near St. Mary's City and talks about Great Mills and Piney Point. Is that close to you, by chance


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I bet you lose a lot of your projects - you're like me - I just can't say no to my DD!!! luv-AZ


NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ok you sock knitters - here is a pair to knock your socks off.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Leave it to 5 to track down the pattern - thanks girlfriend!!! luv-AZ


5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great minds - you and 5 -


NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmmm,it is still a roller coaster here- I have just realised that the JW neighbour has chosen to destroy all the flowers on her side and mine all down the driveway. Strictly she should not touch my side by law. I knew they were doing something, but had not had the energy to check. These are the same people who had the tree destroyed. I don't think I will be asking any more favours of her. A nuisance, I would have had to protest on my own because Fale tended not to see my side of the argument. I really did not need to see the Canna lilies destroyed. all the beautiful geraniums I posted a while back are also casualties...


Oh Julie I'm so sorry! Bad neighbors can be so horrible! I really think that you need to say something and maybe complain to the local government or police about it. you should be reimbursed for the damage they caused. Be careful as they may have plans for that area including your property since they cleared that area. Keep an eye on what they're doing. My mom had a problem with her neighbors doing that very thing. She ended up selling her house and buying a condo because she couldn't deal with them anymore at her age. I believe she was 82 at the time.

Hugs from Maryland, USA!
Kathy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We are in North Scottsdale off of Dynamite, about 5-6 miles south of Carefree. In fact within hiking distance of Pinnacle Peak and Greasewood Flats, Sassi, Pinnacle Peak Patio, 4Seasons... Scottsdale is very long and narrow, probably 25 miles long and 4 -5 miles wide.

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> I figured you would be about the same - Scottsdale is a really nice area - you are out of town a ways right??
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Morning Patches - this is a great place to start off your morning - have a wonderful day. There are workshops to teach you to knit socks run by some of our own KTPer's Darowil and 5mmdpns that are getting rave reviews - AZ


Patches39 said:


> Hi, everyone it's a new day, I have my coffee, and I'm ready to start my day. looking forward to the tea party chats. I have always wanted to. Make socks, is it easy to do, say for a beginner?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We need pictures!!!! Good day to you sweet Angora - luv-AZ


Angora1 said:


> Poledra, what gorgeous new yarn you bought. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Julie, you needlework is lovely and such a beautiful little lamb makes a plain sweater so beautiful.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Morning Gwen - hugs to Hannah -


Gweniepooh said:


> Well thank you Angora. Usually no pain just awkward. And yes, I LOVE knitting and want to get better and better. I also have no gloves or anything for that matter except the waterfall top. Have either given away (mostly) or sold everything I've made, (Not sold much; few gloves and scarves) The socks I'm making from the workshop will be mine!
> 
> Just got home from Hannah having her wisdom teeth out. Poor thing looks pitiful and I had to laugh at her trying to eat some pudding. She even said she felt and looked like a baby with it all over her mouth and chin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > mmmmmm,it is still a roller coaster here- I have just realised that the JW neighbour has chosen to destroy all the flowers on her side and mine all down the driveway. Strictly she should not touch my side by law. I knew they were doing something, but had not had the energy to check. These are the same people who had the tree destroyed. I don't think I will be asking any more favours of her. A nuisance, I would have had to protest on my own because Fale tended not to see my side of the argument. I really did not need to see the Canna lilies destroyed. all the beautiful geraniums I posted a while back are also casualties...
> ...


Thanks Kathy- I will be able to do something more effective to day- because yesterday was a Public Holiday! They are not going to get rid of me that easily!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Have a great birthday ptofValerie!
> ...


Thank you. I had a great day with KP good wishes and dinner with the family last night. No knitting as yet today. I've been doing 'domestics' and shopping. Affectionately.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> Thinking of all of you who are missing their loved ones, especially Julie and Fale. I have not posted much, just been reading and praying for all who need the prayers. I am going through some difficulties with the parents. I think my Dad has been having mini-strokes in the last few weeks. It is not easy for my Mom to see the changes in his mind and physical abilities from these things. I do believe that in the not too distant future, Dad will need to go to a nursing home and the closest one is an hour and twenty minutes drive away. I am spending as much time with my Mom and Dad as I can. Today the homecare worker did an assessment on his abilities to walk and has said that he is not to leave the house anymore. Zoe


Oh Zoe, I'm so sorry about your dad. My mom is also in declining health, so we will commiserate together. My mom is 4 1/2 hours away, so every time I see her I see a big change for the worse. I haven't been able to be there since October, so I'm hoping to get there in march when things calm down here.

Praying for you,

kathy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

FABULOUS!!!


Bobglory said:


> Gwenie,
> 
> The pattern can be found here:
> 
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking of all of you who are missing their loved ones, especially Julie and Fale. I have not posted much, just been reading and praying for all who need the prayers. I am going through some difficulties with the parents. I think my Dad has been having mini-strokes in the last few weeks. It is not easy for my Mom to see the changes in his mind and physical abilities from these things. I do believe that in the not too distant future, Dad will need to go to a nursing home and the closest one is an hour and twenty minutes drive away. I am spending as much time with my Mom and Dad as I can. Today the homecare worker did an assessment on his abilities to walk and has said that he is not to leave the house anymore. Zoe
> ...


Oh my dear. Such an overwhelming worry. Many of us have had parallel experiences with our beloved parents so we feel for you and we will do our best to keep you uplifted. Affectionately.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> Here's my work in progress. Baby blanket.


Just beautiful Pontuf!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Trixie!!! I love that name - she is a cutie - good luck on finding a yarn store close to you - have a great day - AZ


katgo716 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > I was also going to comment that we have a 'LYS'- in an undercover market, only open on Sundays (and Public Holidays) but she is a real talker. Turn up and no way will you get away quickly. She handpaints a lot of the yarn she sells- she does the sock club I get a subscription to each year from David for my Christmas present. Every 2 months I get a handpainted yarn along with a sock pattern she has designed. I really enjoy my present lasting all year- even when I don't get them all knitted. My plan this year is to do each one when it comes in- see how I go this year. Last year I was either very qucik (first to finish twice so I received an extra lot of wool), but I still have 3 to finish (including one that hasn't even been wound let alone started). Need to get some knitting done so I can start the first one when it arrives around next weekend!
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow! I just caught up with the posts! Yay! I was tired of being a day late and a dollar short. Hope everyone is doing well. Now I get to knit. Will post a pic when I figure out how. I don't even know if I'm posting properly, I've only responded before. How does one do a post with pics? I'm typing in the Quick Reply box lol.

*Edit* I just tried to post pics using the add attachment, but it isn't working  :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Kate, we need more Luke pictures!


Happy to oblige! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Wow! I just caught up with the posts! Yay! I was tired of being a day late and a dollar short. Hope everyone is doing well. Now I get to knit. Will post a pic when I figure out how. I don't even know if I'm posting properly, I've only responded before. How does one do a post with pics? I'm typing in the Quick Reply box lol.


hit reply or quote reply- and that will give you the option to post a photograph


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Got it - we have ridden out to Carefree a few times - it's amazing how different the landscape can be in Arizona - I really like to travel to the extreme ends - I'm hoping we can do a trip down to Quartzsite in a couple of weeks - DH seems to be feeling pretty good - not up to speed yet, but much better. 


Pontuf said:


> We are in North Scottsdale off of Dynamite, about 5-6 miles south of Carefree. In fact within hiking distance of Pinnacle Peak and Greasewood Flats, Sassi, Pinnacle Peak Patio, 4Seasons... Scottsdale is very long and narrow, probably 25 miles long and 4 -5 miles wide.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Kate, we need more Luke pictures!
> ...


It is so lovely watching Luke as he matures!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Kate - he is just yummy!!!! Thanks for sharing!! luv-AZ


KateB said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Kate, we need more Luke pictures!
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I am getting as bad as Sam- up again after about 2 hours sleep. But at least I am using the internet on off peak time. As we have yet again almost reache dout total for the month and we are less than half way through it- we need to change but I am very happy with our provider and don't want to change. But I also want to combine out phone line withthe braadband as it is much cheaper. And our provider cxanot port our phone number over so we will need anew phone number and David doesn't wan tot change numbers. So we will need to change providers as others can port the number over. Keep puttin it off, but as David managed to use 2/3 of our months wrorth in one day I must do something. Can get extra for the rest of th emonth but wait and see how it goes before i decide how much to top it up with.
> My baby brother arrives today with his family. They live in China and have holidays at the moment for Chinese New Year. They will be staying here which has forced me to sort out my room- lovely and tidy now and feels very spacious with my yarn (well some of it) in my new Ikea shelving rather than in bags on the floor. I will post a photo of it- and looks even tidier now as I have finished the room since taking this photo. Hadn't realised how crowed it seemed until got it tidied up. Wonder how long I can keep it tidy for?
> But needed to get it done as the floor will be needed for my brother and family. They will be staying for about 6 days, but may spend a couple of them with friends and other family.
> Today David (brother not DH) is taking my ourt to lunch as a thankyou for keeping his affairs under some sort of control here for them. Tonight the girls and SIL come fo rtea to catch up with David and Co. Then SUnday family are coming for a catch up with all of us (and also happens to be another brothers birthday Monday). David had planned to go to the cricket Saturday but may not make it now, but I might still go.


You beat me in the wool stakes! Love that unit - we've got the same one in dark brown in the 'office'. Enjoy your visit with your DB and his family.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Morning Julie - do you have a big day scheduled?? How was the dr visit???? Hope you are feeling better - luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Got it - we have ridden out to Carefree a few times - it's amazing how different the landscape can be in Arizona - I really like to travel to the extreme ends - I'm hoping we can do a trip down to Quartzsite in a couple of weeks - DH seems to be feeling pretty good - not up to speed yet, but much better.
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Julie - he is cooking us breakfast as I type - such a relief to see improvement - I was beginning to despair...


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Got it - we have ridden out to Carefree a few times - it's amazing how different the landscape can be in Arizona - I really like to travel to the extreme ends - I'm hoping we can do a trip down to Quartzsite in a couple of weeks - DH seems to be feeling pretty good - not up to speed yet, but much better.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Good Morning Julie - do you have a big day scheduled?? How was the dr visit???? Hope you are feeling better - luv-AZ


yes! it is ten past 6 am so not seen the doctor quite yet! that will be 10-15- when I get home- it will be onto the telephone. I often have my crises on weekends or Public Holidays- which of course always makes it harder...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow that is good- that surely means he has an appetite again!



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Julie - he is cooking us breakfast as I type - such a relief to see improvement - I was beginning to despair...
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Isn't that always the way - that's usually when I need a plumber - the one trade that DH is the least adept in!!!! 


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning Julie - do you have a big day scheduled?? How was the dr visit???? Hope you are feeling better - luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

KateB said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Kate, we need more Luke pictures!
> ...


What a cutie! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow that is good- that surely means he has an appetite again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> Trixie!!! I love that name - she is a cutie - good luck on finding a yarn store close to you - have a great day - AZ
> 
> 
> katgo716 said:
> ...


Thanks, AZ! You too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Isn't that always the way - that's usually when I need a plumber - the one trade that DH is the least adept in!!!!
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Julie! Hope today is a better day for you! HUGZ

Doesn't work for me for some reason. I will have to keep trying.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice job!!!! details?????? I see them now.... very nice!!


katgo716 said:


> Thanks Julie! Hope today is a better day for you! HUGZ
> 
> Doesn't work for me for some reason. I will have to keep trying.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

lol obviously it worked. It just didn't look like it did! Thanks for the help Julie!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> Nice job!!!! details?????? I see them now.... very nice!


Thank you AZ!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> lol obviously it worked. It just didn't look like it did! Thanks for the help Julie!


Glad to be able to help- your work is beautifully even!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is so pretty! I can hardly wait to see the finished project!!!


katgo716 said:


> lol obviously it worked. It just didn't look like it did! Thanks for the help Julie!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm on later than usual today (5.30pm here) and I'm waaay behind - only on page 45. I'll pop back after tea when I've caught up.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I feel your pain Kate - I have been a day late and a dollar short for a couple of weeks - I kept missing Julie and would nod off in the middle of conversations and lose a day before I knew it. DH is feeling better and that means less "TV" time for him so I am up and moving more to. Not a bad thing - except for the "real time" conversations on here!! Get caught up - have a great day! hugs to Luke - luv-AZ


KateB said:


> I'm on later than usual today (5.30pm here) and I'm waaay behind - only on page 45. I'll pop back after tea when I've caught up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I find having the laptop at my side as I knit helps to keep me up with conversation- I find one of the nicest things is the conversation one can have over so many thousands of miles! As you say 'real time'!



AZ Sticks said:


> I feel your pain Kate - I have been a day late and a dollar short for a couple of weeks - I kept missing Julie and would nod off in the middle of conversations and lose a day before I knew it. DH is feeling better and that means less "TV" time for him so I am up and moving more to. Not a bad thing - except for the "real time" conversations on here!! Get caught up - have a great day! hugs to Luke - luv-AZ
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You're right Julie - it is comforting to know that someone is on the other end!!! I have actually just figured out that if I open 2 browsers I can work and chat at the same time without too much "sitting and waiting" time. I can't quite knit and chat at the same time yet.... maybe I should try that on my iPad in the evenings.... 


Lurker 2 said:


> I find having the laptop at my side as I knit helps to keep me up with conversation- I find one of the nicest things is the conversation one can have over so many thousands of miles! As you say 'real time'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am not a trained typist - so I read the key board- and I often type up with one hand holding the knitting- depending on whether I am in the middle of the row!



AZ Sticks said:


> You're right Julie - it is comforting to know that someone is on the other end!!! I have actually just figured out that if I open 2 browsers I can work and chat at the same time without too much "sitting and waiting" time. I can't quite knit and chat at the same time yet.... maybe I should try that on my iPad in the evenings....
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I bet you lose a lot of your projects - you're like me - I just can't say no to my DD!!! luv-AZ
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


Yes I do to her and her friends all of whom think I will not notice them missing.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That's funny! - I have to send mine off to California - but I get lots of "requests" over the phone - sometimes just in the background of a call - shouts of "Hi "Mom" I LOVE Mikey's scarf"..... 


NanaCaren said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you lose a lot of your projects - you're like me - I just can't say no to my DD!!! luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Kate, we need more Luke pictures!
> ...


OH he is growing up so fast, what a sweet heart.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not a trained typist - so I read the key board- and I often type up with one hand holding the knitting- depending on whether I am in the middle of the row!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> That's funny! - I have to send mine off to California - but I get lots of "requests" over the phone - sometimes just in the background of a call - shouts of "Hi "Mom" I LOVE Mikey's scarf".....
> 
> I get requests like that too, or if you have time you could make me ... My favorite is if this shows up missing I don't have it. Jamie's favorite saying I forgot to take it off and will bring it next time I come home.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gotta love them - I have to admit, that it makes me feel good that DD and her friends like my knitting - since I don't have any grandbabies to knit for I have to settle for what I can get!!!! Though some of her friends are starting families and I have been able to make a few baby blankets that were well recieved!!! I seem to be the only "mom" that knits.... 


NanaCaren said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > That's funny! - I have to send mine off to California - but I get lots of "requests" over the phone - sometimes just in the background of a call - shouts of "Hi "Mom" I LOVE Mikey's scarf".....
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I am through with my office work and I need to get a few chores finished around the house - today is sweeping the tile floors and cleaning the front bathroom!!! So I am off for a while. I hope everyone has a good day/night.... Julie I hope your dr. appointment goes well.. I will check back in this evening - AZ


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Patches39 said:
> ...


Check out the basic sock workshop I taught last fall here at Knitting Paradise and see what you think. Many took this workshop and some only knew how to make a knit stitch and a purl stitch. The rest comes by learning as you knit the sock! (The pattern that I gave the link for in the first post of the basic sock workshop had been changed and it is in a post further down the first page.) Zoe 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108548-1.html


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A few of the mum's crochet but not knit. I posted a picture of Chrissy and couple of her friends crocheting a while back. It was nice to see them leave wearing the hat they made themselves. I think I am the only one that knits. A few of the grandsons are learning to knit. The oldest would email Dave and he would offer advice. Blake said to me one time no offense Nana but you are only a girl and Dave explains it like a guy.



AZ Sticks said:


> Gotta love them - I have to admit, that it makes me feel good that DD and her friends like my knitting - since I don't have any grandbabies to knit for I have to settle for what I can get!!!! Though some of her friends are starting families and I have been able to make a few baby blankets that were well recieved!!! I seem to be the only "mom" that knits....
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Bless his heart!! and how nice of Dave to encourage your GS - good that the girls are learning - I think that one leads to the other quite often..... (knitting to crocheting or visa versa)


NanaCaren said:


> A few of the mum's crochet but not knit. I posted a picture of Chrissy and couple of her friends crocheting a while back. It was nice to see them leave wearing the hat they made themselves. I think I am the only one that knits. A few of the grandsons are learning to knit. The oldest would email Dave and he would offer advice. Blake said to me one time no offense Nana but you are only a girl and Dave explains it like a guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Zoe is the sock goddess!!!!!!


5mmdpns said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Gwenie,
> 
> The pattern can be found here:
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It is very nice of him. My older children all learned to crochet first and those that wished I taught to knit even the boys. The oldest son has taught a few of the ladies in the apartment complex how to crochet. His wife thinks it is neat, she never learned how. Seth (youngest grandson) is trying to learn to crochet, he is 3.



AZ Sticks said:


> Bless his heart!! and how nice of Dave to encourage your GS - good that the girls are learning - I think that one leads to the other quite often..... (knitting to crocheting or visa versa)
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > Gwenie,
> ...


They are cuff down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have to model them for us when you are done.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ok you sock knitters - here is a pair to knock your socks off.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I really think it's important to pass on the craft - it had so fallen out of favor here in the USA, but seems to be making a huge come back with the "younger" generation. And I am really glad - I carry an extra hook and ball of yarn with me and will teach someone to crochet in the waiting room at the hospital - I have given away many hooks!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> It is very nice of him. My older children all learned to crochet first and those that wished I taught to knit even the boys. The oldest son has taught a few of the ladies in the apartment complex how to crochet. His wife thinks it is neat, she never learned how. Seth (youngest grandson) is trying to learn to crochet, he is 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just found a knit shop 15 miles away! I'm headed there now. Will be on later. Have a great day!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Morning Sam and Poledra - I hope you have a wonderful day- I need to get off of the computer and get some housework done!!! I'll check back - talk to you later Caren .... luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good for you!!!! have fun - now I'm really leaving- ha ha!! AZ


katgo716 said:


> Just found a knit shop 15 miles away! I'm headed there now. Will be on later. Have a great day!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> We need pictures!!!! Good day to you sweet Angora - luv-AZ


Not far enough along yet unless you like ribbing. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, so much fun seeing photos of the wee one. He is a handsome little guy and will be fun watching him grow. Think I'm in love with that little sweetie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are lovely gigi - such talent.

sam



Bobglory said:


> Gwenie,
> 
> The pattern can be found here:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you got it.

sam



katgo716 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday I am meeting up with about 11 KP members from around Georgia at the local LYS.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ, glad to hear DH is improving. Hope it is only the beginning and much more to come.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Katgo716 ...It worked. Looks like a pretty yarn and called suede. Does it have a suede look to it. From the photo, I would say so.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think a lot of us have that problem with our furry pets kathy - i finally have convinced mine if they are going to lay there they have to leave the yarn alone. however - every so often a little paw can't take it any longer and it will snake out and grab the yarn. m furry pets get away with tons more than my children ever did - and the kids are constantly reminding me about that. lol

sam



katgo716 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so precious kate - i just want to pick him up and cuddle him - guess i'll just have to wait for ours to do that. he is getting so big though - they never seem to stay babies long enough.

sam



KateB said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Kate, we need more Luke pictures!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely knitting kathy - you will have to post a picture when you are finished.

sam



katgo716 said:


> Thanks Julie! Hope today is a better day for you! HUGZ
> 
> Doesn't work for me for some reason. I will have to keep trying.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nice work - i like the pattern.

sam



katgo716 said:


> lol obviously it worked. It just didn't look like it did! Thanks for the help Julie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's such good news that you husband is up more than usual - and cooking breakfast - sounds like he will be in the pink before you know it. continues healing energy coming his way.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I feel your pain Kate - I have been a day late and a dollar short for a couple of weeks - I kept missing Julie and would nod off in the middle of conversations and lose a day before I knew it. DH is feeling better and that means less "TV" time for him so I am up and moving more to. Not a bad thing - except for the "real time" conversations on here!! Get caught up - have a great day! hugs to Luke - luv-AZ
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Sure hope there's something to be done if nothing but a warning not to destroy what's yours!
JuneK


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> my friends always said my house looked well lived in.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, I get the same compliment, people feel relaxed when they visit. 
Love the chicken recipe, have not made that in years. I think I have all the ingredients.

Lucker I'm glad you are talking to Fale. I keep praying that he'll come home to stay.

Also praying for Spencer, what a scary experience, hope he gets better all the way soon.

I know I'm missing people, so know that I'll pray for all the KTP friends.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Now I need to see if I can catch up, (over 50 pages) and I am at work. will be at lunch soon. See you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> lol obviously it worked. It just didn't look like it did! Thanks for the help Julie!


That's lovely! You definitely succeeded in posting a pic!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thanks, I'm going to try the pattern, :roll: and see what happens. First I have to get what I need to start.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Love seeing everyone's WIPs, everyone is so talented. I have thought about trying tagging, hummingbirds may be easier than the shuttle.

Zoe, so sorry to hear about your dad. Wish that there was a something closeted to you and your mom. Is in home help a visiting nurse throw of thing an option?

Julie, glad you are speaking with Fale on a regular basis, regular contact makes a big difference in how we feel.

I am glad to hear that Bs DGS and NanaCarens nephew are recovering and healing.

Welcome to all of our new visitors! We love having new visitors at Sam's table come back often, though we are known to be addictive.

Went for lunch yesterday with friends, today with mom and oldest DS then to Wal-Mart for just a few things. I am starting GO a little stir crazy, not being able to do what I want when I want. Used to being much more active and am having to sit on myself though pain does stop me from doing what I shouldn't. Check up tomorrow, lunch in Bloomington and some shopping.

I'm sure that I have forgotten to mention someone or something, not intentional, all KTPRS and fAmilies are included in my prayers.

Hugs and prayers to all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you redriot - where do you work?

sam



redriet60 said:


> Now I need to see if I can catch up, (over 50 pages) and I am at work. will be at lunch soon. See you.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My little dogs name is Trixie also!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you are up and around pup lover - you will be as good as new before you know it. don't forget to get some extra rest while you are healing.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Love seeing everyone's WIPs, everyone is so talented. I have thought about trying tagging, hummingbirds may be easier than the shuttle.
> 
> Zoe, so sorry to hear about your dad. Wish that there was a something closeted to you and your mom. Is in home help a visiting nurse throw of thing an option?
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thinking of all of you who are missing their loved ones, especially Julie and Fale. I have not posted much, just been reading and praying for all who need the prayers. I am going through some difficulties with the parents. I think my Dad has been having mini-strokes in the last few weeks. It is not easy for my Mom to see the changes in his mind and physical abilities from these things. I do believe that in the not too distant future, Dad will need to go to a nursing home and the closest one is an hour and twenty minutes drive away. I am spending as much time with my Mom and Dad as I can. Today the homecare worker did an assessment on his abilities to walk and has said that he is not to leave the house anymore. Zoe


Sorry to hear about your dad's failing health, Zoe, It's not easy watching them become more frail. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Here's my work in progress. Baby blanket.


Love the colours, Pontuf! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


we are a mutual support group![/quote]

Indeed! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable! The pom pom on that cute ha is almost as big as his beautiful head. He sure is growing. He's the only male I know that looks handsome in a comb over!



KateB said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Kate, we need more Luke pictures!
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got home from Hannah having her wisdom teeth out. Poor thing looks pitiful and I had to laugh at her trying to eat some pudding. She even said she felt and looked like a baby with it all over her mouth and chin.
> 
> Had my dates mixed up; thought I got my new cast Fri but my appointment isn't 'til Mon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


Hi everyone! I don't get much chance to chat with you lovely folks but I read every day and think of you as my world-wide group of friends. I take care of my 10 month old granddaughter Mon.-Fri. (and her sister before and after school), so when I get home I usually get dinner and fall asleep in my recliner while "knitting". My DD is home early today and is going to put a picture of the little one on here for me. She now weighs a little over 10 lbs. - that's pretty good for a baby who only weighed 1 lb. 6oz. at birth!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


She's lovely!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

What's for supper/dinner tonight, everyone? We are having roast from the slow cooker, carrots, potatoes and salad


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


She is so sweet and growing right along too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Got it - we have ridden out to Carefree a few times - it's amazing how different the landscape can be in Arizona - I really like to travel to the extreme ends - I'm hoping we can do a trip down to Quartzsite in a couple of weeks - DH seems to be feeling pretty good - not up to speed yet, but much better.
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> Pleased to hear your DH is feeling a bit better. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Grandma Paula - she is beautiful!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


What a beautiful baby, I love her eyes, God bless you and your family.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Katgo - your knitting is lovely. I have some of that suede yarn in a green and a purple hidden away somewhere...reminds me to find it and use it. The baby sweater WIP is also quite lovely.

KateB - Thank you for wishing Hannah well. I was one of the lucky few who the day after the same surgery was back on solid foods and no pain . She is soooooo nauseous; given meds for it and Doc says she has to make herself eat every hour something soft. Bless her heart.

PupLover - don't overdo when you go shopping but DO enjoy yourself. Glad you are bouncing back though I know it seems slow to you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is beautiful!!! What a miracle she is.



Grandmapaula said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so tired today I haven't even thought about supper. Can we come over? Your's sounds great! Maybe I'll make mac and cheese...who knows...I could be REAL lazy and put a frozen pizza in the oven...



gottastch said:


> What's for supper/dinner tonight, everyone? We are having roast from the slow cooker, carrots, potatoes and salad


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


What a real wee sweetheart and she's got beautiful eyes. Is that her sister in the final photo? A bonnie girl too.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so tired today I haven't even thought about supper. Can we come over? Your's sounds great! Maybe I'll make mac and cheese...who knows...I could be REAL lazy and put a frozen pizza in the oven...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan Gweniepooh  I like Mac 'n Cheese too and I love pizza - any way, any shape any form - yum, yum!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Such beautiful babies! I can't wait to be a GM! Going to weigh watchers tonight. I feel like I have been doing good, but not losing any weight. I'll probably call my doctors tomorrow to see if the meds could be the problem.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so tired today I haven't even thought about supper. Can we come over? Your's sounds great! Maybe I'll make mac and cheese...who knows...I could be REAL lazy and put a frozen pizza in the oven...
> 
> Go on .....everyone loves pizza!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pammie you probably have just hit a plateau which will be temporary. You are such an inspiration.



pammie1234 said:


> Such beautiful babies! I can't wait to be a GM! Going to weigh watchers tonight. I feel like I have been doing good, but not losing any weight. I'll probably call my doctors tomorrow to see if the meds could be the problem.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Caught up at last.....wait while I do the maths..... 26 pages!! I hate being so behind, but you lot will keep talking! :lol: Off to bed now, see you all in the morning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> just a wee point of the news there has been a force 8 earthquake in the Solomon Islands and the Pacific is currently on Tsunami alert as far north as Hawaii. the quake was about an hour and a half ago.[/quote
> 
> Heard this on the news this morning. That is a deadly earthwake. Hope everyone in the area is all right.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Here's my work in progress. Baby blanket.


Pontuf - that colourway is so pretty. It will be a lovely blanket.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay then...pizza and salad it is! DH will just be glad I cooked something. Was so restless last night I've only had about 3 hours sleep so I'm lazy and grumpy and frustrated at my knitting, and, and, and........(deep breath) just feeling rundown but will be better real soon and quit complaining.



gottastch said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I am so tired today I haven't even thought about supper. Can we come over? Your's sounds great! Maybe I'll make mac and cheese...who knows...I could be REAL lazy and put a frozen pizza in the oven...
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay then...pizza and salad it is! DH will just be glad I cooked something. Was so restless last night I've only had about 3 hours sleep so I'm lazy and grumpy and frustrated at my knitting, and, and, and........(deep breath) just feeling rundown but will be better real soon and quit complaining.



gottastch said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I am so tired today I haven't even thought about supper. Can we come over? Your's sounds great! Maybe I'll make mac and cheese...who knows...I could be REAL lazy and put a frozen pizza in the oven...
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello gang!
> 
> Been a few hectic weeks. School has me doing circles and we are almost at midterms. I'll be switching courses of study as soon as I get around to writing out the request. Such a pain. lol
> 
> ...


Mmmm - that sounds good. Bookmarked for me.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay then...pizza and salad it is! DH will just be glad I cooked something. Was so restless last night I've only had about 3 hours sleep so I'm lazy and grumpy and frustrated at my knitting, and, and, and........(deep breath) just feeling rundown but will be better real soon and quit complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK Gweniepooh, have a good dinner sounds good to me, and have a nice rest. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Luke is a darling-nothing better than a cute hat on an even cuter baby

Our new baby girl-name? - is a sweetie as well. So glad she is thriving

Dinner tonight-I have a ripe mango that needs to be used today so I am making mango chicken stir fry--I'm going to use up the bits and pieces in my fridge.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jknappva said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am getting as bad as Sam- up again after about 2 hours sleep. But at least I am using the internet on off peak time. As we have yet again almost reache dout total for the month and we are less than half way through it- we need to change but I am very happy with our provider and don't want to change. But I also want to combine out phone line withthe braadband as it is much cheaper. And our provider cxanot port our phone number over so we will need anew phone number and David doesn't wan tot change numbers. So we will need to change providers as others can port the number over. Keep puttin it off, but as David managed to use 2/3 of our months wrorth in one day I must do something. Can get extra for the rest of th emonth but wait and see how it goes before i decide how much to top it up with.
> ...


Which river?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


I am trying to sort it out through their church Overseer- there is not a trace of what was there three days ago!

BTW you can also see the remains of the tree trunk they were so thrilled to get 'rid' of- the one that the Tui birds used to love. I heard them one day- but they have not come back. I reckon the tree may have been as much as 500 years old.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Thought we would all like this.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > just a wee point of the news there has been a force 8 earthquake in the Solomon Islands and the Pacific is currently on Tsunami alert as far north as Hawaii. the quake was about an hour and a half ago.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Luke is a darling-nothing better than a cute hat on an even cuter baby
> 
> Our new baby girl-name? - is a sweetie as well. So glad she is thriving
> 
> Dinner tonight-I have a ripe mango that needs to be used today so I am making mango chicken stir fry--I'm going to use up the bits and pieces in my fridge.


That sounds really good, can I come?

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > my friends always said my house looked well lived in.
> ...


I am getting into the routine of ringing him, we will have to see how things work out- in many ways he is better to be with the family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Love seeing everyone's WIPs, everyone is so talented. I have thought about trying tagging, hummingbirds may be easier than the shuttle.
> 
> Zoe, so sorry to hear about your dad. Wish that there was a something closeted to you and your mom. Is in home help a visiting nurse throw of thing an option?
> 
> ...


Pup lover- how are you keeping? you don't mention yourself- thoughts and prayers for your continued recovery!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Indeed! {{{hugs}}}[/quote]

And we are fond aunties and uncles to your Luke- it is so lovely to see him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


No wonder we have heard so little of you lately- your little grand daughter is such a sweetheart- and so wonderful how she is growing!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm having trouble with the ccharger & can't hold it in long enought to write and can't do caps and type without letting go. will have to see if i can balance it on end for a while and get some life into it,
tessa


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Luke is a darling-nothing better than a cute hat on an even cuter baby
> ...


Absolutely. All are welcome.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Thought we would all like this.


LOL LOL, cute. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Luke is a darling-nothing better than a cute hat on an even cuter baby
> 
> Our new baby girl-name? - is a sweetie as well. So glad she is thriving
> 
> Dinner tonight-I have a ripe mango that needs to be used today so I am making mango chicken stir fry--I'm going to use up the bits and pieces in my fridge.


That sounds delicious.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi everyone! I don't get much chance to chat with you lovely folks but I read every day and think of you as my world-wide group of friends. I take care of my 10 month old granddaughter Mon.-Fri. (and her sister before and after school), so when I get home I usually get dinner and fall asleep in my recliner while "knitting". My DD is home early today and is going to put a picture of the little one on here for me. She now weighs a little over 10 lbs. - that's pretty good for a baby who only weighed 1 lb. 6oz. at birth!


Your granddaughter is thriving. What lovely pictures and love the one of her with her sister. So beautiful.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Love seeing everyone's WIPs, everyone is so talented. I have thought about trying tagging, hummingbirds may be easier than the shuttle.
> 
> Zoe, so sorry to hear about your dad. Wish that there was a something closeted to you and your mom. Is in home help a visiting nurse throw of thing an option?
> 
> ...


Glad to see you're well enough to be out!! Don't push too hard although I'm sure you probably have 'cabin fever' from being inside and idle since surgery!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay then...pizza and salad it is! DH will just be glad I cooked something. Was so restless last night I've only had about 3 hours sleep so I'm lazy and grumpy and frustrated at my knitting, and, and, and........(deep breath) just feeling rundown but will be better real soon and quit complaining.
> 
> Hey, everybody needs to have a pity party once in a while!
> You're probably just overdue for yours! LOL! Pizza and salad will probably knock that party right out!!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

mjs said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


The James River in southeast Virginia. She came over and had lunch with us today to celebrate my daughter's birthday.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm having trouble with the ccharger & can't hold it in long enought to write and can't do caps and type without letting go. will have to see if i can balance it on end for a while and get some life into it,
> tessa


My oldest would suggest you use duct tape. He thinks it fixes everything.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I can see how you could be so distressed with the cutting down of your flowers, the spot looks so lonesome.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, Good news at the doctor's??


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone. I'm still here, just having some quiet time for the moment...I just want you all to know I am thinking of you and sending good thoughts. It lifts my heart to see the little ones who are doing so well and the ongoing projects, too. I should get back into the conversation properly soon. Meanwhile, blessings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just want to mention Darowil along with 5mmdpns as another resident sock expert. She just did a workshop on Magic Loop toe up socks. We are so lucky to have two sock experts at our tea party. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


And because the Kikuyu grass spreads side ways with runners nearly as thick as your little finger, it has not solved their problem in any way- just makes it look so barren.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm still here, just having some quiet time for the moment...I just want you all to know I am thinking of you and sending good thoughts. It lifts my heart to see the little ones who are doing so well and the ongoing projects, too. I should get back into the conversation properly soon. Meanwhile, blessings.


Everyone needs quiet time occasionally, good to hear from you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I can see how you could be so distressed with the cutting down of your flowers, the spot looks so lonesome.[/quote]

And because the Kikuyu grass spreads side ways with runners nearly as thick as your little finger, it has not solved their problem in any way- just makes it look so barren.[/quote]

Will the Kikuyu grass not grow back with more vigor?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, Good news at the doctor's??


The lungs are clear- no abnormalities, they did point out that my left shoulder is 'badly' calcified, well aware of that! He has prescribed a new anti-biotic which I will be able to pick up on Tuesday. [prescription charges have gone up 75%]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - she has grown - once they start babies seem to grow like wildfire - very cute picture with big sister. such a precious baby to come through such an ordeal - here's a living breathing miracle for us.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I can see how you could be so distressed with the cutting down of your flowers, the spot looks so lonesome.


And because the Kikuyu grass spreads side ways with runners nearly as thick as your little finger, it has not solved their problem in any way- just makes it look so barren.[/quote]

Will the Kikuyu grass not grow back with more vigor?[/quote]

quite likely- it is 'enjoying' the hot weather!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker, Good news at the doctor's??
> ...


Good to hear the lungs are clear. My prescription prices have gone up too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending mouthsful of healing energy to hannah - i know what mouth pain feels like. tomorrow she should feel much better. for somepeople - pain pills can make one feel nauseous - wishing her well.

i need to pick up some swede yarn - have never heard of it - is it easy to knit with?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Katgo - your knitting is lovely. I have some of that suede yarn in a green and a purple hidden away somewhere...reminds me to find it and use it. The baby sweater WIP is also quite lovely.
> 
> KateB - Thank you for wishing Hannah well. I was one of the lucky few who the day after the same surgery was back on solid foods and no pain . She is soooooo nauseous; given meds for it and Doc says she has to make herself eat every hour something soft. Bless her heart.
> 
> PupLover - don't overdo when you go shopping but DO enjoy yourself. Glad you are bouncing back though I know it seems slow to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Thanks Caren! It means you have to budget quite carefully, though I suspect the rise you have had to be rather more substantial than what I am paying!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you some soothing healing energy gwen - have made an appointment with the sandman to visit you at bedtime - hope you get a good nights sleep tonight.

pizza and salad - how much better can you get?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay then...pizza and salad it is! DH will just be glad I cooked something. Was so restless last night I've only had about 3 hours sleep so I'm lazy and grumpy and frustrated at my knitting, and, and, and........(deep breath) just feeling rundown but will be better real soon and quit complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute silverowl - and so true.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Thought we would all like this.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending mouthsful of healing energy to hannah - i know what mouth pain feels like. tomorrow she should feel much better. for somepeople - pain pills can make one feel nauseous - wishing her well.
> 
> i need to pick up some swede yarn - have never heard of it - is it easy to knit with?
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good evening all...had a very busy day today getting caught up on laundry, etc. Amazing what a pretty good night's sleep can do for a person.

Made a huge salad for dinner tonight to eat along with pork chops that had been marinated in ginger/sesame salad dressing. Yummmm. Salad had every raw vegetable in my refrigerator crisper along with some nuts, pears, apple and pommegranate seeds. Made a light creamy poppy seed dressing for it. So good.

DG's birthday is tomorrow - he's turning 4 - so a very special day. All the family will be together for a birthday party on Sunday. We'll get to meet DD's beau---it's been over 1-1/2 years since her DH's death from cancer so glad to see her moving forward. Someone talked about being a very young widow---know how tough that is; DD was barely 30.

Handmade pizzas (he'll make his own) and cupcakes will be for dinner tomorrow night - think we may do some more valentine making also. He's helping me stuff the knitted hearts before I crochet around them. He's going to give one to his Mom for Valentine's Day---he's scarey good at keeping secrets! Note to self: check color fastness of the red yarn before edging with bright white yarn!

Welcome new folks...I'll join in on sock making after I get a couple of other WIP done.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I used to pay $20 a month for the one now it is $89, I near passed out when they told me the increase.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> Kathy, your pup is just so cute. Name and breed please? AZ


Her name is Trixie and she is a Shih Tzu. She is 5 years old and the only pet I have ever had. She is really sweet.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> ok you sock knitters - here is a pair to knock your socks off.
> 
> http://www.leavemetomyprojects.com/skny2013-are-you-ready/
> 
> sam


Wow! Really pretty!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> kathy - hope you enjoy the chicken - very glad to see you again - don't worry about keeping up - just speed read through them - scan if you will - anything important will pop out at you -we want you to stick around and not get bogged down. hope you had a good day.
> 
> sam


I couldn't stop! It was so very interesting and I didn't want to miss anything lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news julie - hopefully the new script will do the trick -

i know all about rising script charges - my one inhaler went for four dollars to eighty-four dollars - have been doing without it for a while. that's a lot of money to me.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker, Good news at the doctor's??
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm interested in your mango chicken stir fry..kindly let me know recipe and how to do this. I love mangos, but don't know that I've ever tried a stir fry. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Goodness I did not think it would be that bad!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> great news julie - hopefully the new script will do the trick -
> 
> i know all about rising script charges - my one inhaler went for four dollars to eighty-four dollars - have been doing without it for a while. that's a lot of money to me.
> 
> ...


That is almost unbelievable Sam! I think we missed our vocation- should have been in the drugs business!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> Hi, everyone it's a new day, I have my coffee, and I'm ready to start my day. looking forward to the tea party chats. I have always wanted to. Make socks, is it easy to do, say for a beginner?


I'm not an experienced knitter and I love to do socks! If you don't want to try the DPNs you should look on YouTube and try them on 2 circulars or 1 long circular. I'm about to try the magic loop on 1 long circular today myself.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, everyone it's a new day, I have my coffee, and I'm ready to start my day. looking forward to the tea party chats. I have always wanted to. Make socks, is it easy to do, say for a beginner?
> ...


I can use DPNs, I make seamless hats, for children's hospital, here in Pa. just want to try socks, they are so nice.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got home from Hannah having her wisdom teeth out. Poor thing looks pitiful and I had to laugh at her trying to eat some pudding. She even said she felt and looked like a baby with it all over her mouth and chin.
> 
> Had my dates mixed up; thought I got my new cast Fri but my appointment isn't 'til Mon.


Glad to hear that Hannah is doing well. Hopefully the few extra days in your cast will help.

Guess what? My GS justbroke both bones in his arm at school in PE class.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

BobgloryThank you! The picture is from the pattern site (it was better than any I tried taking lol) said:


> Can't wait to see them! I have a long way to go before I can make those myself lol.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone! I don't get much chance to chat with you lovely folks but I read every day and think of you as my world-wide group of friends. I take care of my 10 month old granddaughter Mon.-Fri. (and her sister before and after school), so when I get home I usually get dinner and fall asleep in my recliner while "knitting". My DD is home early today and is going to put a picture of the little one on here for me. She now weighs a little over 10 lbs. - that's pretty good for a baby who only weighed 1 lb. 6oz. at birth!
> ...


Thanks everyone, this baby is a real miracle - she spent 97 days in the NICU - was 3lbs 8oz. when she came home. she is now eating baby food and cereal, rolling over and trying to sit up. She has the cutest little chuckle when she laughs. Her name is Liliana Joy, her 9 yr. old sister is Katherine - we call them Lily and Katie.
This Saturday I'm going to babysit 5 of my 10 grandchildren - my 2 daughters and their DHs are going on a Wine and Chocolate tour around Seneca Lake. I'll have kids 12,10,9,2 and 10mos.!! A friend of my younger daughter is coming along to chase after the 2 yr. old, the older ones pretty much entertain themselves. Looks like I won't get much knitting done on Sat, but I'll be paid in wine so things aren't all bad!! Paula


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having trouble with the ccharger & can't hold it in long enought to write and can't do caps and type without letting go. will have to see if i can balance it on end for a while and get some life into it,
> ...


My DH swears that duct tape and super glue can fix just about anything!! Paula


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Grandmapaula said:
> ...


Sweet job. LOL LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from Hannah having her wisdom teeth out. Poor thing looks pitiful and I had to laugh at her trying to eat some pudding. She even said she felt and looked like a baby with it all over her mouth and chin.
> ...


The poor honey.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

gottastch said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


Thanks for the info on the tatting site!

I live between my condo in Ocean City, MD a block off the ocean and my home in Rockville, MD, which is near Washington DC. I'm not familiar with Great Mills and Piney Point, but St. Mary's City is about halfway between the 2 places. I chaperoned a field trip there with my son's class quite a few years ago. It was the first place settled after Jamestown from what I remember.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


My son swears the same thing.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > lol obviously it worked. It just didn't look like it did! Thanks for the help Julie!
> ...


Thank you Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> It is very nice of him. My older children all learned to crochet first and those that wished I taught to knit even the boys. The oldest son has taught a few of the ladies in the apartment complex how to crochet. His wife thinks it is neat, she never learned how. Seth (youngest grandson) is trying to learn to crochet, he is 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobglory said:
> ...


Gigi how gorgeous!!!!

Where are you in NJ? I grew up in Hasbrouck Heights.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> I really think it's important to pass on the craft - it had so fallen out of favor here in the USA, but seems to be making a huge come back with the "younger" generation. And I am really glad - I carry an extra hook and ball of yarn with me and will teach someone to crochet in the waiting room at the hospital - I have given away many hooks!!!!
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Katgo716 ...It worked. Looks like a pretty yarn and called suede. Does it have a suede look to it. From the photo, I would say so.


Yes, it kind of does look like suede. It hurts my hands to work with it though so it will take a while.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> i think a lot of us have that problem with our furry pets kathy - i finally have convinced mine if they are going to lay there they have to leave the yarn alone. however - every so often a little paw can't take it any longer and it will snake out and grab the yarn. m furry pets get away with tons more than my children ever did - and the kids are constantly reminding me about that. lol
> 
> sam


You won't believe this one! I got up for a sec to pour more tea and the brand new $36.00 hand dyed yarn I just bought and left on the table was on the floor with the little brat dog and now it is tangled beyond belief. I'm trying to untangle it now.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> lovely knitting kathy - you will have to post a picture when you are finished.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam! I definitely will.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

jknappva said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > lol obviously it worked. It just didn't look like it did! Thanks for the help Julie!
> ...


Thank you June!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Love seeing everyone's WIPs, everyone is so talented. I have thought about trying tagging, hummingbirds may be easier than the shuttle.
> 
> Zoe, so sorry to hear about your dad. Wish that there was a something closeted to you and your mom. Is in home help a visiting nurse throw of thing an option?
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that you are well on the mend.

What is tagging?


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> My little dogs name is Trixie also!!!


I chose her from an online pic and she just looked like a Trixie (cute). The name came to me right away. Funny how that happens. She is my first pet. Got her when I was 49 years old.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've decided that I need a short vacation from the kitchen at least until the roast is done, I decided it was a good idea to grab a hot metal pan handle, not a smart idea huh? and boy I grabbed it with all fingers. Oh well, DH came running at my cursing and grabbed the lidocaine, so it's starting to feel much cooler. I think I'll just stay here and spend the evening with you all.

Thank you Zoe for the pattern link, I'm going to tackle those socks as soon as I find the perfect yarn for them.

Gwen, how in the world did you manage to type one handed, this is hard, and my shoulder is getting tired. :?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Caught up at last! Y'know, it's really hard to read KTP while knitting lace from a chart! :lol: In fact, it's impossible!! So I've spent the day knitting for 15 minutes, then reading for 10, then knitting...etc. I'm starting to think that lace knitting may be addictive. Not sure I'll end up with shawls for every day of the week, like Agnes has, but there will definitely be multiples.

I'm glad to see that almost everyone who's been under the weather is getting better. And it's been fun seeing the latest GC pictures - Luke is such a cutie, and I can't believe that Lily is already 10 months old! Where has the time gone? BTW, Paula, that picture of Katie and Lily together is an absolute treasure!!

I'm off to my monthly knitting group this evening, so I'll see y'all some time tomorrow. Stay well and happy, my friends.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker, Good news at the doctor's??
> ...


75% increase. Wow. You know that hits those with limited incomes so hard. The rich, no problem, but everyone else it is a big problem. Hits most of the retired people quite hard.

Glad your lungs are clear but sad to hear about your left shoulder. That must be quite painful and hard to use.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwennie, I had a horrible time when I was young and had my wisdom teeth out. Hope your daughter will soon feel better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, thinking of you. Take the quiet time you need. We will still be here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie Retiree, your salad sounds like my type of salad. :thumbup: Mmmmm so good.

Glad to hear you will get to be together for grandson's birthday and that your DD has someone that cares about her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


_______________________________________________
Uh oh, I know my migraine medication is almost $700 but insurance has covered all but $65. Wonder what that will be next time I get it. Yikes. :shock:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


My goodness how cute! God is good, isn't he? I especially love the last pic. Is that big sis?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from Hannah having her wisdom teeth out. Poor thing looks pitiful and I had to laugh at her trying to eat some pudding. She even said she felt and looked like a baby with it all over her mouth and chin.
> ...


Oh no, how awful.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pammie you probably have just hit a plateau which will be temporary. You are such an inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Gwen. I also think my metabolism hasn't begun to work. Maybe my body is in shock because I'm eating better and getting more exercise! I'm going to keep trying!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

[/quote]She's lovely![/quote]

Thank you!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

gottastch said:


> What's for supper/dinner tonight, everyone? We are having roast from the slow cooker, carrots, potatoes and salad


Yum! I had spaghetti with meat sauce and a slice of garlic bread. I'd rather have come to your house lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Grandmapaula said:
> ...


I have done the Wine and Herb tour but would love to do the Wine and Chocolate tour. That's one my DH would really love. I will have to look up where Etna is. I volunteered in the NICU for about 3 years at Strong, but I see you are quite a ways from there. You never know, someday we might meet somewhere in between like a LYS in Geneva, or even Ithaca if you have a great one there. I know there is a lady that has sheep and sells fleece and spun yarn and teaches felting and dying yarn down in that area. Have you ever gone to the Fingerlakes Fiber Festival????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I've decided that I need a short vacation from the kitchen at least until the roast is done, I decided it was a good idea to grab a hot metal pan handle, not a smart idea huh? and boy I grabbed it with all fingers. Oh well, DH came running at my cursing and grabbed the lidocaine, so it's starting to feel much cooler. I think I'll just stay here and spend the evening with you all.
> 
> Thank you Zoe for the pattern link, I'm going to tackle those socks as soon as I find the perfect yarn for them.
> 
> Gwen, how in the world did you manage to type one handed, this is hard, and my shoulder is getting tired. :?


ouch! you have my sympathy- when it happens one wonders how one could be so forgetful of the consequences!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


I'm laughing. With my dad it was duct tape and WD40. I kid you not. He took it one time when he was dying, yes he had terminal cancer and his doctor's door had a squeak, so his next appointment he fixed the squeaky door. Fun memories of dad fixing things for everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


the worst bit is the pain is quite acute- but within limits I am determined to keep using it- but like when I am typing, I have to have it sort of 'balanced' on my left knee! When I need it up I have to lift it up now a days. Good thing I don't have to bear as much pain as Marianne takes in her stride- don't think I could cope with that...
I am going to make myself a cuppa! The afternoon is starting to draw in- it has been a nice day and not too hot...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Wow! Did they have any idea what they cut down? I would mention that to the overseer too. And say "enough is enough!"


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Silverowl said:


> Thought we would all like this.


perfect! I just love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Glad to hear the weather is nice and not too hot. Speaking of Marianne, I hope she is healing and doing well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


The tree went because she had a thing about the leaves that fell- it seems to be a particularly Samoan thing this 'cleanliness issue'. There is a puddle that forms that she feels obliged to sweep most days- her reaction to the tree going was 'good riddance', I will have to find someone to support me- otherwise I am going to be seriously out numbered.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker, Good news at the doctor's??
> ...


I'm so relieved to hear that your lungs are clear! I hope the med will have you all better in no time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


There does seem to be a gradual improvement, thank you- except at night.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> i need to pick up some swede yarn - have never heard of it - is it easy to knit with?
> 
> sam


I'm not a big fan, I find that I have to knit tighter to make it look right. I frogged it at least 3 times before I got it tight enough. It hurts my hands, so I can only do so much before I have to stop. It's got a lot of texture to it, so it doesn't glide through your fingers the way yarn does. I probably won't use it again.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good evening all...had a very busy day today getting caught up on laundry, etc. Amazing what a pretty good night's sleep can do for a person.
> 
> Made a huge salad for dinner tonight to eat along with pork chops that had been marinated in ginger/sesame salad dressing. Yummmm. Salad had every raw vegetable in my refrigerator crisper along with some nuts, pears, apple and pommegranate seeds. Made a light creamy poppy seed dressing for it. So good.
> 
> ...


Your dinner sounds wonderful! I've never been much of a cook.

So sorry about DD's hubby! How tragic!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I used to pay either $4 or $10 for one of my meds when I had insurance companies that let me do the copay for it. This insurance company says I need to be on a newer med (none of them worked for me, tried them all) so they won't cover much of it. I pay $250 a month for it now.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> I'm interested in your mango chicken stir fry..kindly let me know recipe and how to do this. I love mangos, but don't know that I've ever tried a stir fry. Thanks.


Yes, please share! It sounds wonderful!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's been a great day thanks to the tea party, I have learned a lot, and I am so glad I found this site. Happy am I. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Kate, Luke is just getting cuter and cuter, you wouldn't think it would be possible, but it is.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39I can use DPNs said:


> Then you should have no problem at all learning how to do socks! Just start with something simple like everyone else has said. I taught myself by doing that very thing. Bought a book, some needles, yarn, and did very well if I say so myself. I had never used DPN, so I was so proud! Darn went looking for a pair and didn't find any. I wanted to post a pic.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

GrandmapaulaThanks everyone said:


> Enjoy them Paula! I babysat for 2 of mine on Friday and I'm still getting over it. They are 2 and 4 years old.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie, I am so happy that you got a good report on your lungs. That is such wonderful news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I am so happy that you got a good report on your lungs. That is such wonderful news.


Thanks Pammie- I was fairly sure it had to be, or they would have contacted me. How was school today?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, I am so happy that you got a good report on your lungs. That is such wonderful news.
> ...


It was pretty good. Tuesdays are my hard day with 7 classes back to back. Wednesday-Friday I have 5 classes. Monday is my super easy day with only 3 classes. It has been fun, but I am ready for it to be over. I'll count my days tomorrow! Thank you for asking.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, I've decided that I need a short vacation from the kitchen at least until the roast is done, I decided it was a good idea to grab a hot metal pan handle, not a smart idea huh? and boy I grabbed it with all fingers. Oh well, DH came running at my cursing and grabbed the lidocaine, so it's starting to feel much cooler. I think I'll just stay here and spend the evening with you all.[/endquote]
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


It was still wrong of them to cut down your tree. They need to pay you for the stuff they cut down! I hope this stops them from coming in your yard. You may have to train your dog to bark when they set foot near it. I hope you get support from the legal people.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> It's been a great day thanks to the tea party, I have learned a lot, and I am so glad I found this site. Happy am I. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And we are very happy to have you here!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Patches, we are so glad to have you with us!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula, your granddaughters are so beautiful.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Thank you! I am further down and east, near Sandy Hook.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

For those who asked for the recipe:
Mango Chicken Stir fry
Serves 4


2 boneless, skinless chicken breast cut into pieces
1 clove garlic, minced

Vegetables of your choice
Today I used asparagus and red pepper

2 green onions including green part sliced thin
¼-1/2 c. chicken or vegetable broth
One mango, peeled and cut into chunks

Sauce
1 T. lo sodium soy sauce
½ c. pineapple juice ( I have used mango)
2T brown sugar
1 t. grated ginger
1 T. cornstarch

Brown chicken in oil, add garlic, and vegetables. Stir fry until crisp tender.

Remove from heat. Mix sauce ingredients together and add to pan. Return to the heat and stir until a light glaze forms. If too thick, add enough broth to make a nice sauce. Stir in mango and heat through. Top with green onions.

Serve over rice

You can easily skip the chicken and make this a vegetarian dish by increasing the veggies. I've done that many times.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo!! I'm caught up, I had like 20 pages to read up. 
The fingers are feeling much better, I just have to be careful not to bump a couple of spots, but only one small blister on the ring finger on the inside of the 2nd joint down, so it's not in the way, I think I'll be able to knit tonight, yay!. 
Patches, so glad you joined us, it is addicting, but sooo much fun. 

katgo716, so glad you were able to find a LYS close by, isn't it sooo much fun to be around all that fiber?

Juie, so glad the scans are clear, sucks about your shoulder but you are doing the right thing I think by continuing to use it within the parameters that you can, at least that hopefully helps with keeping it a little looser than it would be otherwise.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Insurance pays nearly $300 of it so I can't complain too much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!! I'm caught up, I had like 20 pages to read up.
> The fingers are feeling much better, I just have to be careful not to bump a couple of spots, but only one small blister on the ring finger on the inside of the 2nd joint down, so it's not in the way, I think I'll be able to knit tonight, yay!.
> Patches, so glad you joined us, it is addicting, but sooo much fun.
> 
> ...


I am not keen on the idea of a reconstructed shoulder, my penfriend in Germany had hers done and it took forever before she was able to use it
Glad the hand is not soooo bad!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Medically you have such a different situation from us!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


My dad didn't go any place without duct tape and WD40, haven't thought of that in a long time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

so sweet of you Sam.. I read it to her and she was so touched. Since the doc was adamant that she receive the meds around the clock and that she be propped up tonight (all day today actually) Hannah is propped up on the sofa and I am sleeping in the recliner so I can tend to her needs. Don't be surprised if I keep popping in throughout the night! Hey DH will most likely be home tomorrow due to 90% chance of rain kind of interferes with outdoor carpentry work so guess who will be doing some of the nursing tomorrow. hehehe



thewren said:


> sending mouthsful of healing energy to hannah - i know what mouth pain feels like. tomorrow she should feel much better. for somepeople - pain pills can make one feel nauseous - wishing her well.
> 
> i need to pick up some swede yarn - have never heard of it - is it easy to knit with?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do check out Darowil's Toe Up workshp here then. It is very easy and clear.



katgo716 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, everyone it's a new day, I have my coffee, and I'm ready to start my day. looking forward to the tea party chats. I have always wanted to. Make socks, is it easy to do, say for a beginner?
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OUCH! At least he has a cool looking cast! Wishing him a speedy recovery and painfree healing. By the way...knitting needles are great for scratching in under the cast. LOL



katgo716 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from Hannah having her wisdom teeth out. Poor thing looks pitiful and I had to laugh at her trying to eat some pudding. She even said she felt and looked like a baby with it all over her mouth and chin.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Always good to hear stories about Dave...also great that the boys are doing the needle crafts. We seem to have a great resurgence of knitters---the yarn shop owner says that sales are picking up.



katgo716 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > It is very nice of him. My older children all learned to crochet first and those that wished I taught to knit even the boys. The oldest son has taught a few of the ladies in the apartment complex how to crochet. His wife thinks it is neat, she never learned how. Seth (youngest grandson) is trying to learn to crochet, he is 3.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooo that hurts! As far as typing I guess after 8 weeks (almost) you get better. LOL That or not participate...of course I do double post!



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I've decided that I need a short vacation from the kitchen at least until the roast is done, I decided it was a good idea to grab a hot metal pan handle, not a smart idea huh? and boy I grabbed it with all fingers. Oh well, DH came running at my cursing and grabbed the lidocaine, so it's starting to feel much cooler. I think I'll just stay here and spend the evening with you all.
> 
> Thank you Zoe for the pattern link, I'm going to tackle those socks as soon as I find the perfect yarn for them.
> 
> Gwen, how in the world did you manage to type one handed, this is hard, and my shoulder is getting tired. :?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no----those burns are so painful...and the fingers and soles of the hands are so sensitive. Hope they heal up fast and that you can still knit---I made a brown on the stove then roast in the same skillet recipe and had it sitting on the stove---Yup, grabbed the handle when I was going to turn the meat over...don't normally swear, but did that day!



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I've decided that I need a short vacation from the kitchen at least until the roast is done, I decided it was a good idea to grab a hot metal pan handle, not a smart idea huh? and boy I grabbed it with all fingers. Oh well, DH came running at my cursing and grabbed the lidocaine, so it's starting to feel much cooler. I think I'll just stay here and spend the evening with you all.
> 
> Thank you Zoe for the pattern link, I'm going to tackle those socks as soon as I find the perfect yarn for them.
> 
> Gwen, how in the world did you manage to type one handed, this is hard, and my shoulder is getting tired. :?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Should be interesting to meet him---they got together through on-line dating site---he's an engineer and the son of a dairy farmer so we'll have something to talk about.



Angora1 said:


> Rookie Retiree, your salad sounds like my type of salad. :thumbup: Mmmmm so good.
> 
> Glad to hear you will get to be together for grandson's birthday and that your DD has someone that cares about her.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Breaking News from the school front!!!!!!!!

Today I recieved approval for the Degree plan change over. New degree plan is an AAS in Photography with the option to transfer to Brooks Institute of Photography in Santa Barbara, CA upon completion with Junior Standing! Woot Woot!!!!! The Dean of the Department is a retired Military Officer so I think I'm in good hands.  Although I am officially sacrificing over 380 semester hours to make this change it is worth the sacrifice. Small sacrifice compared to others I've made over the years.

This new Degree plan is something I actually have a passion for and truly do love.    Plus it will put letters behind my photographs (which apparently is an important thing to do. LOL)

May have taken me over a decade to realize what I should go for, however, hind sight is 20/20. I think that if my Father (of Blessed and righteous Memory) were still here he would be crying tears of joy that one of his children decided to again walk in his foot steps. For every door that closes another one waits to be opened. 

I couldn't wait to share. Hugs to everyone!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like my kind of day!!! Only have 2 grands and will see them this weekend---the 4 year old birthday boy and his cousin, who will turn 1 at the end of the month!!

Sure is great to see the baby thriving---what a miracle.



katgo716 said:


> GrandmapaulaThanks everyone said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy them Paula! I babysat for 2 of mine on Friday and I'm still getting over it. They are 2 and 4 years old.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to get some of that---I tend to burn myself quite a bit also--



katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

doogie said:


> Breaking News from the school front!!!!!!!!
> 
> Today I recieved approval for the Degree plan change over. New degree plan is an AAS in Photography with the option to transfer to Brooks Institute of Photography in Santa Barbara, CA upon completion with Junior Standing! Woot Woot!!!!! The Dean of the Department is a retired Military Officer so I think I'm in good hands.  Although I am officially sacrificing over 380 semester hours to make this change it is worth the sacrifice. Small sacrifice compared to others I've made over the years.
> 
> ...


That is such good news Doogie! pity you are still with conventional photography- from our point of view- would love to see some of your images- it is so good to know you have found your true path!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks!


Angora1 said:


> AZ, glad to hear DH is improving. Hope it is only the beginning and much more to come.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Sam 


thewren said:


> it's such good news that you husband is up more than usual - and cooking breakfast - sounds like he will be in the pink before you know it. continues healing energy coming his way.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

And hugs back to you, Doogie. You deserve them all from all of us here who are cheering you on to contentment and success.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hugs back.....I can almost sense the excitement!!! What a great combination to be able to make a living doing something for which you have great passion!! Anything worth having comes with sacrifices---continued great success!! Can't wait to see some of your work.



doogie said:


> Breaking News from the school front!!!!!!!!
> 
> Today I recieved approval for the Degree plan change over. New degree plan is an AAS in Photography with the option to transfer to Brooks Institute of Photography in Santa Barbara, CA upon completion with Junior Standing! Woot Woot!!!!! The Dean of the Department is a retired Military Officer so I think I'm in good hands.  Although I am officially sacrificing over 380 semester hours to make this change it is worth the sacrifice. Small sacrifice compared to others I've made over the years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

doogie said:


> Breaking News from the school front!!!!!!!!
> 
> Today I recieved approval for the Degree plan change over. New degree plan is an AAS in Photography with the option to transfer to Brooks Institute of Photography in Santa Barbara, CA upon completion with Junior Standing! Woot Woot!!!!! The Dean of the Department is a retired Military Officer so I think I'm in good hands.  Although I am officially sacrificing over 380 semester hours to make this change it is worth the sacrifice. Small sacrifice compared to others I've made over the years.
> 
> ...


Would love to see some of your photography!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good luck with your check up tomorrow - get plenty of rest!


Pup lover said:


> Love seeing everyone's WIPs, everyone is so talented. I have thought about trying tagging, hummingbirds may be easier than the shuttle.
> 
> Zoe, so sorry to hear about your dad. Wish that there was a something closeted to you and your mom. Is in home help a visiting nurse throw of thing an option?
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

She is so big! They are both lovely girls Paula. It's nice to have you check in.


Grandmapaula said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great news Doogie! How exciting for you. As a senior citizen, now retired from one loved career, I've decided NOT to grow up yet until I find my next passion...who knows ...it may be knitting! HA!

Patches39 have meant to welcome you all day long but constantly was forgetting or being in terrupted. Anyway, welcome to the KTP! 

Julie great about the clear lung check up!

Lordy knows I'm getting "punchy" from lack of sleep last night and today so I know I'm forgetting someone or something. Just know I keep all of you dear folks in my prayers and so treasure our bond here.

Peace, Love, and Hugs!
Gweniepooh


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Kate! 


KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Got it - we have ridden out to Carefree a few times - it's amazing how different the landscape can be in Arizona - I really like to travel to the extreme ends - I'm hoping we can do a trip down to Quartzsite in a couple of weeks - DH seems to be feeling pretty good - not up to speed yet, but much better.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great news Doogie! How exciting for you. As a senior citizen, now retired from one loved career, I've decided NOT to grow up yet until I find my next passion...who knows ...it may be knitting! HA!
> 
> Patches39 have meant to welcome you all day long but constantly was forgetting or being in terrupted. Anyway, welcome to the KTP!
> 
> ...


Peace, love and hugs to you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm crashing so will say goodnight to all. Sweet dreams if your headed to bed and bright sunshine if starting a new day.
See you all tomorrowm


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Take care of yourself - we'll be thinking of you. Luv-AZ


Sorlenna said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm still here, just having some quiet time for the moment...I just want you all to know I am thinking of you and sending good thoughts. It lifts my heart to see the little ones who are doing so well and the ongoing projects, too. I should get back into the conversation properly soon. Meanwhile, blessings.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are right Angora, I didn't mean to leave Darowil out!


Angora1 said:


> I just want to mention Darowil along with 5mmdpns as another resident sock expert. She just did a workshop on Magic Loop toe up socks. We are so lucky to have two sock experts at our tea party. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Tuesday is a long ways off-


Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker, Good news at the doctor's??
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Tuesday is a long ways off-
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


and $15 was far more than I had in my pocket- I told the doctor- he seemed to feel it would be all right...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh the poor little guy- that had to hurt - hope he heals quickly. 


katgo716 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from Hannah having her wisdom teeth out. Poor thing looks pitiful and I had to laugh at her trying to eat some pudding. She even said she felt and looked like a baby with it all over her mouth and chin.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


That's so cool, Kat. DH wants to go back that way and look around to see what has changed since he moved here in 1974...I bet there are lots of differences now...more development, etc. Thanks for replying


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think that sounds like so much fun - someday I hope I have grand kids! Enjoy!


Grandmapaula said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Grandmapaula said:
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I saw a video on You Tube where these girls made a dress form by one of them wearing a T-shirt and the other one wrapped her up in duct tape. They cut straight up the back to get her out of it, taped it back together and filled it with newspaper and spray foam insulation...pretty funny to watch them but genius at the same time


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > What's for supper/dinner tonight, everyone? We are having roast from the slow cooker, carrots, potatoes and salad
> ...


It turned out really good...the recipe says the secret is the day-old cup of coffee you put in. I wouldn't have believed it but it turned out really well...who knew? I never have leftover coffee. If I had a coffee pot, I'd drink every last drop. I have a mini Keurig and it keeps me to one cup a day...better for me that way


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations Doogie!!! I hope you find true happiness pursuing your passion. Yes, please do show us some of your photographs, when you have time


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending grandson tons of healing energy katgo - children have to have a gardian angel or they would never make it to adulthood.
'
sam



katgo716 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from Hannah having her wisdom teeth out. Poor thing looks pitiful and I had to laugh at her trying to eat some pudding. She even said she felt and looked like a baby with it all over her mouth and chin.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Doogie, congrats on the switch, it's so wonderful when you can do something you love so much. 

Gwen, good night, have wonderful dreams. 

Katgo, I sure hope his little arm heals quickly and well. 

The hand is doing pretty good, just one little blister, so not bad. I've been knitting so all is well.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good for you!! We're all proud of you-



doogie said:


> Breaking News from the school front!!!!!!!!
> 
> Today I recieved approval for the Degree plan change over. New degree plan is an AAS in Photography with the option to transfer to Brooks Institute of Photography in Santa Barbara, CA upon completion with Junior Standing! Woot Woot!!!!! The Dean of the Department is a retired Military Officer so I think I'm in good hands.  Although I am officially sacrificing over 380 semester hours to make this change it is worth the sacrifice. Small sacrifice compared to others I've made over the years.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok, I'm glad he felt it could wait.


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Tuesday is a long ways off-
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I really need to head to bed - DH has been in for hours and he will be up with the early birds. Hope everyone has a good sleep or good day - talk to all of you tomorrow. Luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - can you share the recipe - i have never heard of putting coffee in with a roast.

sam



gottastch said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news doogie - it is good when we finally discover our hearts desire - godspeed to you.

sam



doogie said:


> Breaking News from the school front!!!!!!!!
> 
> Today I recieved approval for the Degree plan change over. New degree plan is an AAS in Photography with the option to transfer to Brooks Institute of Photography in Santa Barbara, CA upon completion with Junior Standing! Woot Woot!!!!! The Dean of the Department is a retired Military Officer so I think I'm in good hands.  Although I am officially sacrificing over 380 semester hours to make this change it is worth the sacrifice. Small sacrifice compared to others I've made over the years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm heading to bed, it's 1201am and I'm definitely ready to conk out. 
Hope everyone has a good night / heading to morning. 
Hugs everyone, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we it is two o'clock here so i best get to bed.

sam


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

doogie said:


> Breaking News from the school front!!!!!!!!
> 
> Today I recieved approval for the Degree plan change over. New degree plan is an AAS in Photography with the option to transfer to Brooks Institute of Photography in Santa Barbara, CA upon completion with Junior Standing! Woot Woot!!!!! The Dean of the Department is a retired Military Officer so I think I'm in good hands.  Although I am officially sacrificing over 380 semester hours to make this change it is worth the sacrifice. Small sacrifice compared to others I've made over the years.
> 
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> doogie said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking News from the school front!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

doogie said:


> Breaking News from the school front!!!!!!!!
> 
> Today I recieved approval for the Degree plan change over. New degree plan is an AAS in Photography with the option to transfer to Brooks Institute of Photography in Santa Barbara, CA upon completion with Junior Standing! Woot Woot!!!!! The Dean of the Department is a retired Military Officer so I think I'm in good hands.  Although I am officially sacrificing over 380 semester hours to make this change it is worth the sacrifice. Small sacrifice compared to others I've made over the years.
> This new Degree plan is something I actually have a passion for and truly do love.    Plus it will put letters behind my photographs (which apparently is an important thing to do. LOL)
> ...


great news, Blessings to you


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

doogie said:


> Breaking News from the school front!!!!!!!!
> 
> Today I recieved approval for the Degree plan change over. New degree plan is an AAS in Photography with the option to transfer to Brooks Institute of Photography in Santa Barbara, CA upon completion with Junior Standing! Woot Woot!!!!! The Dean of the Department is a retired Military Officer so I think I'm in good hands.  Although I am officially sacrificing over 380 semester hours to make this change it is worth the sacrifice. Small sacrifice compared to others I've made over the years.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Doogie, I hope you show is some of your photographs soon. My OH is into photography, he used to go an take photos of Dakar Rally when it was held in Africa.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula I can't believe it has been 10 months already. It seems like just yesterday when you first posted about Lily! She is adorable! Glad she is doing so well.

Congratulations doogie great news!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Darowil would know better than me but she will be busy with their visitors![/quote]

I am busy with my visitors- they are watching a muxical on th eTV at the moemnet so I am Kping.
The centre has the red sanf thus the nake the Red Centre, and you can see the colours in Uluru/Ayers Rock photos, Bu tby no means is msost of the country that colour. Here it is simply a normal dirt colour- and at this time of the year most things look brown when you get out of the city. No crops and our native greassesa re all annuals and so die down over summer when it is dry and hot.
Much of the inner parts of Australia are desert, but hte colour of the soil varies from area to area. Australia is huge- according to Wikipedia it is the 6th largest country by total area. So there are huge differences from one end of the country ot the other. The next lot of info comes from Wikipedia. t is the smallest continent but is also often called the largest island. It is the flattest continent with the oldest and least fertile soils as well as being the driest inhabited continent.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Betina said:
> ...


However it takes a little longer than visiting soemone in hospital to become symptomatic- you clearly already had the bug in your system- and it just seemd to be connected. And hand sanitiser only works against bugs transferrred by touch. 
And of course there are germs are in hosptital- there are people there (and all people carry germs) and then they are sick so often have more germs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Zoe, I'min need of help, I would like to make socks, and was told I should talk to you. I am a newbie at sock knitting, can you guide me, as to where I should go? Thanks :thumbup:


http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
Ypu may have had a response by now but if you go to this link there are two basic workshops for socks. One by Zoe (5mmdpns) doing cuff down socks on dpns and another by me doing toe-up socks on magic loop (and an earlier workshop on magicloop for those who can't do that).
these workshops can all be accessed from the link above. (Zoes and the magic loop are closed and my sock one will be closing soon but they can still be read and many questions are asked and answered. And certainly I will answer pMs about new issues that arise- though it is unlikely that many new ones will arise.)


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Julie, so sorry about your plants and I agree it does look so barren now, I am wondering if you could leave the grass along there and put your plants in pots on top of the grass, the idea being that the grass will keep spreading through (pay em back) and they can't touch your pots because they are your property in their entirety so they would be stealing. Just a thought and the type of thing I would do, not necessarily the right thing to do though. 


Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I can see how you could be so distressed with the cutting down of your flowers, the spot looks so lonesome.
> ...


Will the Kikuyu grass not grow back with more vigor?[/quote]

quite likely- it is 'enjoying' the hot weather![/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not a trained typist - so I read the key board- and I often type up with one hand holding the knitting- depending on whether I am in the middle of the row!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it's like a yo-yo isn't it? Up, down, up down. Slows down both typing and knitting but at least some gets done. This is a one handed post while I hold my knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Darowil would know better than me but she will be busy with their visitors!


I am busy with my visitors- they are watching a muxical on th eTV at the moemnet so I am Kping.
The centre has the red sanf thus the nake the Red Centre, and you can see the colours in Uluru/Ayers Rock photos, Bu tby no means is msost of the country that colour. Here it is simply a normal dirt colour- and at this time of the year most things look brown when you get out of the city. No crops and our native greassesa re all annuals and so die down over summer when it is dry and hot.
Much of the inner parts of Australia are desert, but hte colour of the soil varies from area to area. Australia is huge- according to Wikipedia it is the 6th largest country by total area. So there are huge differences from one end of the country ot the other. The next lot of info comes from Wikipedia. t is the smallest continent but is also often called the largest island. It is the flattest continent with the oldest and least fertile soils as well as being the driest inhabited continent.[/quote]

Good to hear from you darowil! Had a feeling much of what I had seen might be the Uluru area. Had not realised they were the least fertile soils! the photographs I have seen of these in bloom after the occasional rainfall are quite spectacular.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobglory said:
> ...


You could still do them using a basic toe-up pattern- but you would need to start at the other end of the pattern and work down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi Julie, so sorry about your plants and I agree it does look so barren now, I am wondering if you could leave the grass along there and put your plants in pots on top of the grass, the idea being that the grass will keep spreading through (pay em back) and they can't touch your pots because they are your property in their entirety so they would be stealing. Just a thought and the type of thing I would do, not necessarily the right thing to do though.
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


quite likely- it is 'enjoying' the hot weather![/quote][/quote]

That is a solution I have tried! What does not show in the photo is that it is actually very narrow- only just wide enough to park a vehicle, and barely room to open the doors. So I decided in the end to remove the pots for fear of having them broken. I have contacted someone from their church- on the English speaking side- not the Samoan one- and will follow this up today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a trained typist - so I read the key board- and I often type up with one hand holding the knitting- depending on whether I am in the middle of the row!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> great news julie - hopefully the new script will do the trick -
> 
> i know all about rising script charges - my one inhaler went for four dollars to eighty-four dollars - have been doing without it for a while. that's a lot of money to me.
> 
> ...


Thats rather a large jump Sam! No wonder you ae going wiothout- what sort of an impact is not having javin gon you? Is there a cheaper version of something similar around for a better price?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from Hannah having her wisdom teeth out. Poor thing looks pitiful and I had to laugh at her trying to eat some pudding. She even said she felt and looked like a baby with it all over her mouth and chin.
> ...


How horrid- so much for keeping fit! But att least the colours are much more fun than th eold boring white ones- but then again you could draw on them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Caught up at last! Y'know, it's really hard to read KTP while knitting lace from a chart! :lol: In fact, it's impossible!!


Well Yes I would be inclined to agree with you! I have relativelly easy knitting by the computer- in fact right now it is a stocking stitch square- can't get much easier than that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Caught up at last! Y'know, it's really hard to read KTP while knitting lace from a chart! :lol: In fact, it's impossible!!
> ...


For a rabbit?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I'm laughing. With my dad it was duct tape and WD40. I kid you not. He took it one time when he was dying, yes he had terminal cancer and his doctor's door had a squeak, so his next appointment he fixed the squeaky door. Fun memories of dad fixing things for everyone.


Yes you use the duct tape for things that shouldn't move but are moving and the WD40 for the things that aren't moving that should move! GAve my brother these one year with a note saying the same- actually my SIL too once. but the duct tape and WD40 got lost in the response to the pinkish coloured jock strap I knitted for him, which I am glad to say I have never seen him wear, although I have been told it has been put on. Even my straight laced mother thought it was a great joke.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I can't comprhend the prices of medications over there- and how the insurance company not hte doctor seems to decide what medication is best! How can they possbily make decisions like this?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil would know better than me but she will be busy with their visitors!
> ...


Good to hear from you darowil! Had a feeling much of what I had seen might be the Uluru area. Had not realised they were the least fertile soils! the photographs I have seen of these in bloom after the occasional rainfall are quite spectacular.[/quote]

I hadn' realised that abput he soils either- knew we were very dry- even though some of the northern areas hav ejus thad floods (these are in tropical areas and so do have a much higher rainfall).
Well time to stop- my SIL is about ready for bed and my computer is in the room she is sleeping in. An dit is 1045 so time for me to go to bed as well.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from Hannah having her wisdom teeth out. Poor thing looks pitiful and I had to laugh at her trying to eat some pudding. She even said she felt and looked like a baby with it all over her mouth and chin.
> ...


Been there, done that (fell ice skating on pond) but just broke the big bone and had to have 3 pins put in to hold it together until it healed. My cast cover was blue! Then did 3 - 6 months of physiotherapy after the cast came off. Kids heal much quicker though.

June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I hadn' realised that abput he soils either- knew we were very dry- even though some of the northern areas hav ejus thad floods (these are in tropical areas and so do have a much higher rainfall).
Well time to stop- my SIL is about ready for bed and my computer is in the room she is sleeping in. An dit is 1045 so time for me to go to bed as well.[/quote]

Sleep well! must head back to bed myself. Just set aside $30 as a Bonus Bond, the first of my savings plan to get over to Sydney to see Fale. Must first get a loaf of bread started!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I have done that with many sock patterns for my bunch.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


It is awful, my insurance will pay for three different drugs that I am allergic to but won't pay for the one that I have no reaction to. Even my doctor doesn't understand that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I have found Intarsia work, although possible in the round, to be very tricky, and you can't easily switch from circular to flat knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


I have little faith in Insurance Companies- they want your money- and isn't it rather typical that the one drug you can tolerate is the one they will not cover!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I have found Intarsia work, although possible in the round, to be very tricky, and you can't easily switch from circular to flat knitting.[/quote]

Yes it is a bit tricky and it takes longer to finish.

I have little faith in Insurance Companies- they want your money- and isn't it rather typical that the one drug you can tolerate is the one they will not cover!

I have found the same with other ones as well. I am in the process of fighting their decision, with the doctors help.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I've decided that I need a short vacation from the kitchen at least until the roast is done, I decided it was a good idea to grab a hot metal pan handle, not a smart idea huh? and boy I grabbed it with all fingers. Oh well, DH came running at my cursing and grabbed the lidocaine, so it's starting to feel much cooler. I think I'll just stay here and spend the evening with you all.
> 
> Thank you Zoe for the pattern link, I'm going to tackle those socks as soon as I find the perfect yarn for them.
> 
> Gwen, how in the world did you manage to type one handed, this is hard, and my shoulder is getting tired. :?


The first thing you should do with a burn is stick your hand under the cold running water..stops the heat from burning it worse.

June


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

That would be auto correct messing up my post! It is tatting I have thought of trying, NOT tagging hummingbirds. Seriously very frustrating lol

quote=katgo716]


Pup lover said:


> Love seeing everyone's WIPs, everyone is so talented. I have thought about trying tagging, hummingbirds may be easier than the shuttle.
> 
> Zoe, so sorry to hear about your dad. Wish that there was a something closeted to you and your mom. Is in home help a visiting nurse throw of thing an option?
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that you are well on the mend.

What is tagging?[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

So glad I don't have an auto-correct! How are you these days, Pup lover?



Pup lover said:


> That would be auto correct messing up my post! It is tatting I have thought of trying, NOT tagging hummingbirds. Seriously very frustrating lol
> 
> quote=katgo716]
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I thank heavens for our NHS,I take 4 lots of insulin a day and 9 tablets,plus needles and lancets,heaven knows how much it would cost a year, but if David Cameron and his cronies get their way the NHS will cease to exist


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Yum! I had spaghetti with meat sauce and a slice of garlic bread. I'd rather have come to your house lol[/quote]

It turned out really good...the recipe says the secret is the day-old cup of coffee you put in. I wouldn't have believed it but it turned out really well...who knew? I never have leftover coffee. If I had a coffee pot, I'd drink every last drop. I have a mini Keurig and it keeps me to one cup a day...better for me that way [/quote]

Gottastch - You have me curious. I have read that leftover coffee reduces the acidity of spaghetti sauce but I can't find a recipe. How much tomato sauce/puree etc did you use with a cup of coffee?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I thank heavens for our NHS,I take 4 lots of insulin a day and 9 tablets,plus needles and lancets,heaven knows how much it would cost a year, but if David Cameron and his cronies get their way the NHS will cease to exist


When is the next election due?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hi Julie! I am doing well. Get tired easily so I rest often and starting to get frustrated not being able to be my usual active self. It gets a little better every day so won't be long I'm sure. Getting through the pain with just Advil thankfully. Have a Dr appt today will be discussing g possibility of a port being put in for chemo, although won't know for sure till we see oncologist. The sounds of it though is very scary to me. Lunch and of course will be stopping at LYS to check things out! Mom has a couple other stops she wants to make however I am taking knitting and will sit in car and knit and wait as I don't have the energy right now for running in and out of stores, will only go in where I need to or even have her get what I need.

Glad that your lungs are clear and that you will soon be on meds to heal the rest. I hope that you have a quick and satisfactory resolution with your neighbors and the flowers without them holding a grudge in the future.

Have a good day/night!

quote=Lurker 2]So glad I don't have an auto-correct! How are you these days, Pup lover?



Pup lover said:


> That would be auto correct messing up my post! It is tatting I have thought of trying, NOT tagging hummingbirds. Seriously very frustrating lol
> 
> quote=katgo716]
> 
> ...


[/quote][/quote]


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Zoe, I'min need of help, I would like to make socks, and was told I should talk to you. I am a newbie at sock knitting, can you guide me, as to where I should go? Thanks :thumbup:
> ...


Thanks so much. It is so nice of you to take the time to answer.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from Hannah having her wisdom teeth out. Poor thing looks pitiful and I had to laugh at her trying to eat some pudding. She even said she felt and looked like a baby with it all over her mouth and chin.
> ...


WOW!! I imagine that is really going to slow him down. My oldest son, many years ago, when he was playing football,!(what is it called when they're 12 yrs old? Can NOT remember) broke his arm and didn't tell me how bad it was hurting until football season was over. He didn't want to have to stop playing because of the cast! I could have wrung his neck!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Grandmapaula said:
> ...


What a perfect middle name for her!! She has certainly brought JOY to her family. Delightful to see her doing so well!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My DH swears that duct tape and super glue can fix just about anything!! Paula[/quote]

WD40 for what sticks that shouldn't and duck tape for what should stick and doesn't! That's all you need in your toolbox!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

You won't believe this one! I got up for a sec to pour more tea and the brand new $36.00 hand dyed yarn I just bought and left on the table was on the floor with the little brat dog and now it is tangled beyond belief. I'm trying to untangle it now.[/quote]

Oh, those of us with fur babies can believe it. I'm fortunate that neither of our cats is interested in the yarn or needles!
JuneK


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Angora,I love doing the wine tours, my DDs and I always do the Deck the Halls one in November - you get a grapevine wreath at the starting winery and an ornaments at each winery. We always go Sat.& Sun. because there are so many stops! Plus we stop at a couple places that aren't part of the Wine Trail org. just because they have fantastic wines. I ways come home broke - almost as bad as shopping for yarn!!!
I'd love to meet you sometime!! Geneva is only about an hour away or Ithaca has a couple nice LYSs. We occasionally get to Rochester - one of DHs sisters lives in Chili. I've been to the Festival once, would love to go again. Maybe we could meet there.
Baby was born at Crouse in Syracuse. It's exactly 50 min. from my house and my car can drive there all by itself, I think.We took Lily back there a couple weeks ago to show her to the nurses who took care of her for so long. They were so happy to see how much she has grown.
Now that I've written a novel, I'm going to get Lily's breakfast and feed her. 
If anyone wants a beautiful vacation, come to the Finger Lakes of New York - I'll even take you on a wine tour!!! Paula


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[Angora,I love doing the wine tours, my DDs and I always do the Deck the Halls one in November - you get a grapevine wreath at the starting winery and an ornaments at each winery. We always go Sat.& Sun. because there are so many stops! Plus we stop at a couple places that aren't part of the Wine Trail org. just because they have fantastic wines. I ways come home broke - almost as bad as shopping for yarn!!!
I'd love to meet you sometime!! Geneva is only about an hour away or Ithaca has a couple nice LYSs. We occasionally get to Rochester - one of DHs sisters lives in Chili. I've been to the Festival once, would love to go again. Maybe we could meet there.
Baby was born at Crouse in Syracuse. It's exactly 50 min. from my house and my car can drive there all by itself, I think.We took Lily back there a couple weeks ago to show her to the nurses who took care of her for so long. They were so happy to see how much she has grown.
Now that I've written a novel, I'm going to get Lily's breakfast and feed her. 
If anyone wants a beautiful vacation, come to the Finger Lakes of New York - I'll even take you on a wine tour!!! Paula[/quote]

What a small world!! Both of my sons were born at Crouse Hospital...at that time it was Crouse-Irving or Irvin. Many years ago!
Your grand-daughters are lovely children.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My DH swears that duct tape and super glue can fix just about anything!! Paula


WD40 for what sticks that shouldn't and duck tape for what should stick and doesn't! That's all you need in your toolbox!
JuneK[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Angora,I love doing the wine tours, my DDs and I always do the Deck the Halls one in November - you get a grapevine wreath at the starting winery and an ornaments at each winery. We always go Sat.& Sun. because there are so many stops! Plus we stop at a couple places that aren't part of the Wine Trail org. just because they have fantastic wines. I ways come home broke - almost as bad as shopping for yarn!!!
> I'd love to meet you sometime!! Geneva is only about an hour away or Ithaca has a couple nice LYSs. We occasionally get to Rochester - one of DHs sisters lives in Chili. I've been to the Festival once, would love to go again. Maybe we could meet there.
> Baby was born at Crouse in Syracuse. It's exactly 50 min. from my house and my car can drive there all by itself, I think.We took Lily back there a couple weeks ago to show her to the nurses who took care of her for so long. They were so happy to see how much she has grown.
> Now that I've written a novel, I'm going to get Lily's breakfast and feed her.
> If anyone wants a beautiful vacation, come to the Finger Lakes of New York - I'll even take you on a wine tour!!! Paula


Oh yes, let's meet for sure. Once the weather gets better I will drive down to Ithaca. Have not seen the yarn stores there. My KP knitting partner might enjoy it too. She found a great yarn store in Watkins Glen too. I have never done the winter wine tour. Sounds so beautiful. The one I did had a little potted herb to take home at each winery and a small portion of food with that herb in it for eating and the wine sampled went with the food. We always had a designated driver as those samples add up. :lol: :lol: :lol: I always did it with a bunch of girlfriends and it was fun. Perhaps we will have to try the winter one.

I know the nurses were thrilled to see how your granddaughter is doing. It was lovely to see how the nurses cared for each child and how excited they would get when invited to a birthday for a child who had been in the NICU. It is important for them to see the babies when they are healthy and thriving. I call these nurses Angels and they are so good at what they do.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello everyone! Today is house cleaning day for me. I've put it off too long. DH is taking a vacation day tomorrow so I know I won't get anything done...best to do it today.

Bobglory - the recipe with the leftover coffee in it is for a beef roast. 

SLOW-COOKED COFFEE BEEF ROAST

Cookbook: Taste of Home Cookbook (New Revised Edition)
Prep: 15 minutes
Cook: 8-10 hours

Description: Day-old coffee is the key to this flavorful beef roast that simmers in the slow cooker until it's fall-apart tender. Try it once and I'm sure you'll cook it again.

1, 2 1/2-pound boneless beef sirloin tip roast cut in half
2 teaspoons canola oil
1 1/2 cups sliced fresh mushrooms
1/3 cup sliced green onions
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 1/2 cups brewed day-old coffee
1 teaspoon Liquid Smoke, optional
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon chili powder
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/4 cup cornstarch
1/3 cup cold water

In a large nonstick skillet, brown roast on all sides in the oil over medium-high heat. Place in a 5-quart slow cooker.

In the same skillet, saute mushrooms, onions and garlic until tender. Stir in the coffee, Liquid Smoke (if desired), salt, chili powder and pepper. Pour over roast in the slow cooker.

Cover and cook on Low setting 8-10 hours or until meat is tender. Remove roast and keep warm. Pour cooking juices into a 2 cup measuring cup; skim off the fat. 

In a saucepan, combine cornstarch and water until smooth. Gradually stir in the 2 cups of cooking juices. Bring to a boil; cook and stir for 2 minutes or until thickened. Serve with sliced beef.

Yield: 6 servings

Nutritional Facts: 3 ounces cooked beef with 1/3 cup gravy equals 209 calories, 7 g fat (2 g saturated fat), 82 mg cholesterol, 244 mg sodium, 6 g carbohydrate, trace fiber, 28 g protein. 

MY NOTES:
I didn't have the cut of beef specified in the recipe, so I just used what I had. It was the same weight. I did not cut it in half (forgot all about doing that - turned out fine).

I also didn't have canola oil so used olive oil...don't think it matters all that much.

I did use the green onions/scallions but I had one lonely half of a very small onion in my refrigerator that I sliced up and added in. We like onions so it was totally fine. 

I also didn't have fresh mushrooms so used canned. I just didn't sautee them with the onions and garlic - turned out fine. 

I didn't end up with quite enough cooking juices to equal the 2 cups. I ended up with about 1 1/2 cups. I didn't have a box of beef stock open and didn't want to open a carton for just 1/2 cup so I just added 1/2 cup water to bring the cooking juices to the full 2 cups - turned out fine. (I wonder if one could add a little wine at this point? Didn't think of that in time - dang!)

In my humble opinion the amount of cornstarch was too much. My gravy was so incredibly thick. I was always taught 1 tablespoon cornstarch to 1 cup of liquid to 1 tablespoon of fat to make gravy so next time I would cut down the cornstarch amount. The gravy also needs a little salt and pepper.

When I poured the liquid/vegetables into the slow cooker, I tried to get most of the onions, garlic and mushrooms to stay on top of the roast. I don't know if that matters or not but the meat sure tasted good 

Overall, I think this is a very good recipe and I will definitely make it again.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do check out Darowil's Toe Up workshp here then. It is very easy and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely will! I got some sock yarn at the shop yesterday. I also found a stitch and bitch group there and sat with them for an hour yesterday even though I couldn't knit. I'm disappointed in the shop, but they mentioned a new one near here that I will check out next month when I have money again.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> OUCH! At least he has a cool looking cast! Wishing him a speedy recovery and painfree healing. By the way...knitting needles are great for scratching in under the cast. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to loan him one then lol. He loves the cast and wants to keep it on forever lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

doogie said:


> Breaking News from the school front!!!!!!!!
> 
> Today I recieved approval for the Degree plan change over. New degree plan is an AAS in Photography with the option to transfer to Brooks Institute of Photography in Santa Barbara, CA upon completion with Junior Standing! Woot Woot!!!!! The Dean of the Department is a retired Military Officer so I think I'm in good hands.  Although I am officially sacrificing over 380 semester hours to make this change it is worth the sacrifice. Small sacrifice compared to others I've made over the years.
> 
> ...


Gratz Doogie! It looks like you are a marine? thank you for your service to our country. Oorah (sp?)


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to get some of that---I tend to burn myself quite a bit also--
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh the poor little guy- that had to hurt - hope he heals quickly.
> 
> 
> katgo716 said:
> ...


Thanks! My son says that he was such a brave boy. Didn't want the pain med at the hospital or to take home. He is doing remarkably well. I spoke to him on the phone and he sounds just dandy!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

gottastch said:


> That's so cool, Kat. DH wants to go back that way and look around to see what has changed since he moved here in 1974...I bet there are lots of differences now...more development, etc. Thanks for replying


Oooo, if you come out this way let me know!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

gottastch said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


That's so interesting! I don't drink coffee, so I would have a problem with that recipe lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> sending grandson tons of healing energy katgo - children have to have a gardian angel or they would never make it to adulthood.
> '
> sam


Thank you Sam. How true!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Katgo, I sure hope his little arm heals quickly and well.
> 
> The hand is doing pretty good, just one little blister, so not bad. I've been knitting so all is well.


Thank you! I'm so glad to hear that your burns aren't worse. Thank goodness you can knit lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

darowil said:


> How horrid- so much for keeping fit! But att least the colours are much more fun than th eold boring white ones- but then again you could draw on them.


He loves the cast so much that he wants to keep it forever lol. Red is his favorite color.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kate - Luke is such a treasure! And so photogenic. In the US he would be called "the Gerber Baby" meaning a perfect baby. Thanks for posting. We love Luke pictures.

Pontuf



KateB said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Kate, we need more Luke pictures!
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

darowil said:


> Yes you use the duct tape for things that shouldn't move but are moving and the WD40 for the things that aren't moving that should move! GAve my brother these one year with a note saying the same- actually my SIL too once. but the duct tape and WD40 got lost in the response to the pinkish coloured jock strap I knitted for him, which I am glad to say I have never seen him wear, although I have been told it has been put on. Even my straight laced mother thought it was a great joke.


Too funny! Almost choked on my tea lol.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What an incredible story. A true miracle. The girls are absolutely beautiful!
Please post more pictures in the future,

Pontuf



Grandmapaula said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

darowil said:


> I can't comprhend the prices of medications over there- and how the insurance company not hte doctor seems to decide what medication is best! How can they possbily make decisions like this?


My doctor wrote 3 letters to them and they wouldn't change their position. I have been on this med since I was 18 years old (36 years) except when I was pregnant. I've tried all of the new ones and they just don't work. I can't lead a normal life without it, so I'm stuck. I agree that the insurance companies should not be the ones to make this decision. We pay a fortune for the insurance.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Patches39 said:
> ...


I had posted back to you several pages ago! Hope you find the one that works best for you! There is not one way that works better for knitting socks than another way, but is all on how the knitter is most comfortable knitting socks! Good luck on this! 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108548-1.html


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Junelouise said:


> Been there, done that (fell ice skating on pond) but just broke the big bone and had to have 3 pins put in to hold it together until it healed. My cast cover was blue! Then did 3 - 6 months of physiotherapy after the cast came off. Kids heal much quicker though.
> 
> June


He has to be in the cast for 6 weeks. Luckily they were able to cast it without really setting it or needing pins. He goes back in 2 weeks to make sure it is healing properly. Your break must have been much worse. I hope you don't have any problems with the arm.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Doogie what exciting news ! You are so brave to follow your passion and dreams. You must post some of your photos. I know everyone would love to see some.
What are you knitting?


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> It is awful, my insurance will pay for three different drugs that I am allergic to but won't pay for the one that I have no reaction to. Even my doctor doesn't understand that one.


Amazing that the insurance company has that kind of power to overrule the doctor, isn't it? Let's see what Obama Care does to us. (I won't even start on that one lol)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie - we must find a way to get your awful neighbors to move!
Hmmmmmmm. Now let's put on our thinking caps......


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Those wine tours through New York sound like so much fun! I especially like the one with the grape vine wreath and ornaments, so neat! Also the one with the herbs! Makes me want to visit New York. Are they upstate?


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have little faith in Insurance Companies- they want your money- and isn't it rather typical that the one drug you can tolerate is the one they will not cover!


I have to say that aside from that one medication issue my isurance company is very good. I only pay $10 to go see the doctor, and one time my bill was $440. I only pay a copay on most of my meds. The amount varies a bit depending on the price of the med, but the amount is very small compared to the price of the med. My hubby is on a lot of meds and pays very little for them. In the long run if you have health issues as my DH and I do the insurance is a real life saver! We would never be able to afford our docs and meds withouth them.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> That would be auto correct messing up my post! It is tatting I have thought of trying, NOT tagging hummingbirds. Seriously very frustrating lol


lol too funny! I wasn't successful with the shuttle, so I use needle tatting. Of course I tried regular tatting years ago when there was no You Tube or any other kind of help. I was very young too lol. Almost bought a shuttle at the yarn shop yesterday to try it again, but would have needed a pattern and thread too and my bill was too much already.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Book club yesterday. We discussed Parrot's Perch. The author came and she was fascinating. She lives up the road in Carefree. They are making a movie of her book! Thank goodness for my iPad and Kindle and being able to download books. Otherwise I would have never been able to get and read the book in time since I was in bed with the flu for over 3 weeks. It was great to get out even if it was just for a few hours.
Today is knitting group at the library. Usually about 20 people.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

agnescr said:


> I thank heavens for our NHS,I take 4 lots of insulin a day and 9 tablets,plus needles and lancets,heaven knows how much it would cost a year, but if David Cameron and his cronies get their way the NHS will cease to exist


I guess it's what we are used to. So far all Obama Care has done is raised my insurance rate. Between paying more in taxes (and I'm not one of the wealthy ones, we are all paying more) and more for insurance, I'm so much worse off than I was before he took office. Here we don't want NHS, interesting, maybe we would be better off????


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ - glad to hear DH is better. From my experience it's a good sign when they get up and start cooking.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

jknappva said:


> WOW!! I imagine that is really going to slow him down. My oldest son, many years ago, when he was playing football,!(what is it called when they're 12 yrs old? Can NOT remember) broke his arm and didn't tell me how bad it was hurting until football season was over. He didn't want to have to stop playing because of the cast! I could have wrung his neck!
> JuneK


Oh my goodness! Boys can be so trying that way lol. I hope he didn't really damage it because of that!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

jknappva said:


> You won't believe this one! I got up for a sec to pour more tea and the brand new $36.00 hand dyed yarn I just bought and left on the table was on the floor with the little brat dog and now it is tangled beyond belief. I'm trying to untangle it now.


Oh, those of us with fur babies can believe it. I'm fortunate that neither of our cats is interested in the yarn or needles!
JuneK[/quote]

Took me 6 hours to get it fixed  At least I get to use it today lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> If anyone wants a beautiful vacation, come to the Finger Lakes of New York - I'll even take you on a wine tour!!! Paula


Oh, it is so beautiful up there! Did some family vacations there from Northern NJ where I grew up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi Julie! I am doing well. Get tired easily so I rest often and starting to get frustrated not being able to be my usual active self. It gets a little better every day so won't be long I'm sure. Getting through the pain with just Advil thankfully. Have a Dr appt today will be discussing g possibility of a port being put in for chemo, although won't know for sure till we see oncologist. The sounds of it though is very scary to me. Lunch and of course will be stopping at LYS to check things out! Mom has a couple other stops she wants to make however I am taking knitting and will sit in car and knit and wait as I don't have the energy right now for running in and out of stores, will only go in where I need to or even have her get what I need.
> 
> Glad that your lungs are clear and that you will soon be on meds to heal the rest. I hope that you have a quick and satisfactory resolution with your neighbors and the flowers without them holding a grudge in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Those wine tours through New York sound like so much fun! I especially line the one with the grape vine wreath and ornaments, so neat! Also the one with the herbs! Makes me want to visit New York. Are they upstate?


Pontuf, if you look at a map of NY State, the Finger Lakes are right in the middle. The two nearest large cities are Rochester and Syracuse. The lakes are very deep and rarely freeze except close to shore, which moderates the climate on the relatively steep shores and makes it an ideal place to grow grapes. The wine industry has grown tremendously in the last 20 years and the area is growing some world-class wines. Cornell University has developed many wine grapes especially for the area and now has a major in wine-making!
By all means, if you can it is really worth a trip. Central NY is a beautiful place, with beautiful scenery and lots of historical places to visit. Can you tell that I love NY - the only thing I don't like are the taxes!!! Paula


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kathy the roast with day old coffee sounds really good. I think I have everything for it. I had to stop drinking caffeine when I had the flu because it made me sick, even tea. But adding it to the roast should be ok since it cooks for a long time.

Adding espresso powder to chocolate recipes intensifies the chocolate flavor.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > OUCH! At least he has a cool looking cast! Wishing him a speedy recovery and painfree healing. By the way...knitting needles are great for scratching in under the cast. LOL
> ...


Ylep..I used one of mine too..but make sure he does not scratch his skin open..give him a dull one.

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > OUCH! At least he has a cool looking cast! Wishing him a speedy recovery and painfree healing. By the way...knitting needles are great for scratching in under the cast. LOL
> ...


Ylep..I used one of mine too..but make sure he does not scratch his skin open..give him a dull one.

June


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Paula sounds like a beautiful place. Love that they are developing new grapes. I love it that Cornell got involved and put some scientists on it. Sounds like my kind of science fair project! 

Yes NY produces some wonderful wines. As does Oregon, Washingon State, and many other states. it's not just in California anymore although some of my favorite wines come from Paso Robles, Sonoma, Napa and Santa Barbara.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just wanted to share I finally got my copy of Elizabeth Zimmerman's book Knitting Without Tears. Ad I told one KPer, when I grow up I want to be Elizabeth Zimmerman. I so relate to her philosophy towards knitting, her humor, her passion.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Puplover - so good you are feeling much better. I pray you get excellent news from your doctor and oncologist. Have a good day and try not to overdo it. I also knit in the car when DH is running errands. I listen to Sirius radio while I knit and I'm a very happy camper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie - we must find a way to get your awful neighbors to move!
> Hmmmmmmm. Now let's put on our thinking caps......


There is a very high probability they will have to move- they are in a house that is intended for a family- it has a seriously reduced rental from a Government Company known as Housing New Zealand. As they are only a couple they won't be entitled to stay there much longer. This is one of the reasons I chose to rent privately, because it becomes my business how many bedrooms I can have. With Fale probably spending time in NZ, I will be keeping his room for him, rather than taking a boarder. I will work out ways of economising rather than lose my workroom. Like at night I am using my torch rather than turning on the lights- a small improvement but over time it should help. When I can change the contract in May I will go onto a pay as you go mobile contract, rather than the monthly plan that I have at the moment- most of which gives srvices I seldom use- like 5000 texts when often I will go all day without txting anyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have little faith in Insurance Companies- they want your money- and isn't it rather typical that the one drug you can tolerate is the one they will not cover!
> ...


Our realities in New Zealand are very different from yours, dear.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > That's so cool, Kat. DH wants to go back that way and look around to see what has changed since he moved here in 1974...I bet there are lots of differences now...more development, etc. Thanks for replying
> ...


Will do


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


I know there are coffee "singles" that can be purchased...kinda like tea but it is instant coffee...maybe convenience stores might carry the single packs over by where they serve the coffee??? You really don't taste coffee per se in the recipe. It is just that something that makes you wonder, hmmmmmm what is that?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie - we must find a way to get your awful neighbors to move!
> Hmmmmmmm. Now let's put on our thinking caps......


So funny!! BUT our minister said a while back that his wife had prayed one of their neighbors away!!! So it does work. She's such a compassionate soul that they must have really been barbarians!!!
JuneK


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Kathy the roast with day old coffee sounds really good. I think I have everything for it. I had to stop drinking caffeine when I had the flu because it made me sick, even tea. But adding it to the roast should be ok since it cooks for a long time.
> 
> Adding espresso powder to chocolate recipes intensifies the chocolate flavor.


I am rarely drinking my beloved "cuppa" now, it has started making my heart kinda race so I ration to one a day only and then only every other day or so. I have taken to drinking de-caf tea. I don't like the taste of de-caf coffee so I will have to just adapt


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > Been there, done that (fell ice skating on pond) but just broke the big bone and had to have 3 pins put in to hold it together until it healed. My cast cover was blue! Then did 3 - 6 months of physiotherapy after the cast came off. Kids heal much quicker though.
> ...


Yes, after 5 or 6 years now, I still do not have full range of motion (bending hand up) and it gets stiff and sore sometimes.

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie - we must find a way to get your awful neighbors to move!
> Hmmmmmmm. Now let's put on our thinking caps......


I mentioned getting a vicious and loud barking dog..poke it with a stick to make it bark more..especially late at night or early morning when they are sleeping...geez..I can be real ornery sometimes..LOL

June


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have little faith in Insurance Companies- they want your money- and isn't it rather typical that the one drug you can tolerate is the one they will not cover!
> ...


I retired 16 yrs ago with city benefits that include only paying half the premiums for my health insurance. (That changed for those retiring a couple of years ago!) The city changed to a different company after over 30 yrs because the premiums were getting so high. This year my premium cost is $100 less a month!!! My copays for my meds went up $7 a month but I think that's a very fair exchange!!
I agree that insurance companies controlling our health is abominable!!
JuneK


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

rofl thats great idea, I'm with you June lol


Junelouise said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Julie - we must find a way to get your awful neighbors to move!
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, after 5 or 6 years now, I still do not have full range of motion (bending hand up) and it gets stiff and sore sometimes.

June[/quote]

Hi, another June!! LOL! I had rotator cuff repair surgery about 15 yrs ago. The dr was fantastic EXCEPT (and that's a big except) he forgot to send me to phys. therapy afterwards. I didn't know I'd need it at the time. Now my right shoulder is basically frozen since I'm very limited in how far I can reach.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!! I imagine that is really going to slow him down. My oldest son, many years ago, when he was playing football,!(what is it called when they're 12 yrs old? Can NOT remember) broke his arm and didn't tell me how bad it was hurting until football season was over. He didn't want to have to stop playing because of the cast! I could have wrung his neck!
> ...


No damage. It was so funny because at the dinner the coach gave for the team after the season was over, my son had his arm in a cast and one of his team mates had a cast on his leg. But then that team mate had a broken bone almost every year. If I hadn't known the family so well, I might have suspected abuse. But in that family, that would never happen!! He was just a clumsy child!!
JuneK


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, after 5 or 6 years now, I still do not have full range of motion (bending hand up) and it gets stiff and sore sometimes.
> 
> June


Hi, another June!! LOL! I had rotator cuff repair surgery about 15 yrs ago. The dr was fantastic EXCEPT (and that's a big except) he forgot to send me to phys. therapy afterwards. I didn't know I'd need it at the time. Now my right shoulder is basically frozen since I'm very limited in how far I can reach.
JuneK[/quote]

Hello, from one June to another! Can you not go for physiotherapy now? Or maybe try the chiropractor..ours worked on my wrist after I broke it, and my DH had a sore leg last week and the chiro worked on that too! They are trained in muscles and bones of the skeleton. Ours is fantastic!

June


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Those wine tours through New York sound like so much fun! I especially line the one with the grape vine wreath and ornaments, so neat! Also the one with the herbs! Makes me want to visit New York. Are they upstate?
> ...


I lived in Syracuse for several years when I was first married...many years ago.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, after 5 or 6 years now, I still do not have full range of motion (bending hand up) and it gets stiff and sore sometimes.
> ...


Hello, from one June to another! Can you not go for physiotherapy now? Or maybe try the chiropractor..ours worked on my wrist after I broke it, and my DH had a sore leg last week and the chiro worked on that too! They are trained in muscles and bones of the skeleton. Ours is fantastic!

June[/quote]

I have tried phys. therapy and that's why I do have the little mobility I have with it. But the damage now has been done too long for it to make much difference. And, of course, with my family history, there's arthritis in both shoulders to keep reminding me I'm not as young as I would like to be!!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi knitting family, just got back in, missed a lot will get up to date soon. Reading now. 
Zoe, thanks I did go to the site and it is very helpful. And I will be starting soon, just have to get yarn. Sooooo happy, I'm going to make socks. YES!!!!!!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just wanted to share I finally got my copy of Elizabeth Zimmerman's book Knitting Without Tears. Ad I told one KPer, when I grow up I want to be Elizabeth Zimmerman. I so relate to her philosophy towards knitting, her humor, her passion.


Oh Gwen you will love it, I treated myself last year to that one,plus Knit One Knit All which is garter stitch designs and the Knitters Almanac as I want to do the baby surprise jacket. Like you I just like her style and ethos. Her engineering background shines through and she has a knack of simple explanations for techniques. I bought Knitting without Tears for a friend's Christmas and she was delighted as she is quite a novice and wanted to learn properly with explanations for what you are doing.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

doogie said:


> Breaking News from the school front!!!!!!!!
> 
> Today I recieved approval for the Degree plan change over. New degree plan is an AAS in Photography with the option to transfer to Brooks Institute of Photography in Santa Barbara, CA upon completion with Junior Standing! Woot Woot!!!!! The Dean of the Department is a retired Military Officer so I think I'm in good hands.  Although I am officially sacrificing over 380 semester hours to make this change it is worth the sacrifice. Small sacrifice compared to others I've made over the years.
> 
> ...


Good for you, doc!!! My DD is a photography graduate from Seattle Central CC, so I have a soft spot for those who have "the eye." Follow your bliss - you'll never regret it no matter where the path takes you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pup lover--

I had a port for about 22 months when I was diagnosed the first time with Br Ca. Until it seemed that I no longer needed it. However, once a month I returned to the cancer unit to have the port flushed with heparin to keep the catheter open and unclogged. I had no problem and the port was inserted during surgery for the mastectomy.

About 6 months later after removal, I found a small lump in the scar of the mastectomy and brought it to the attention of my oncologist and surgeons. It was aspirated in the surgeon's office and sent to pathology immediately. There it was discovered that the same cancer had returned --called a localized re-occurence. It is believed that it some how encapsulated itself and avoided the chemo. This time I had radiation which involved a much more accurate machine than previously used. This one was better able to pin-point the site and limit the exposure of chest organs to the radiation. They are even better now with chemo and radiation.

All of this happened between 1996 and 1999. I am still in remission after all this time. Other than hair loss from the chemo, I had very few side effects and those were minimal--dry mouth and the need for prilosec, back when it was prescription grade only. 

If it's any help for you to know, I never missed a meal or ''tossed my cookies'' as the girls call it. The chemo was taken during my first winter in NE Ohio, and whenever it was possible, I still walked 2 miles a day--weather permitting. AND we've come a long way since 1996 and the ability to pin-point and specifically treat cancer cells is vastly improved.

Best wishes to a long term remission!

Ohio Joy


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Julie - we must find a way to get your awful neighbors to move!
> ...


Julie, It is amazing what you can do to make economies with small things. Where I live on the peninsula there is no mains gas, I have a tank in the garden which I get filled up every so often. I pay £130 per month for this but I am going to be able to cut my monthly payment. I enjoy using candles and I light 7 tea lights every evening and I began to realise that actually it was surprising how warm the room was getting. I was turning down the thermostat ! I reckon the small cost of the tea lights 100 for under £4 is cutting the amount of gas I am using plus I now use a light blanket over my legs if sitting watching tv, knitting etc. I then turned my attention to the electricity bill and I have cut that down as well. I no longer have any appliances on 'standby' and I remove plugs from the socket when they are not in use. apparently there is a slight leakage of current from plugs even when the item is not being used. I have switched the microwave off at the socket, I do not need the clock on it as I have a wall clock. I switch lights off if leaving a room etc etc. I try to keep my freezer well stocked as it is more efficient. In other words I have gone back to being more careful with resources. Many a mickle maks a muckle or look after the pennies and the pounds will take care of themselves. Quite satisfying especially if I then can use the money saved to buy more yarn !!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Morning KTP!!! Well it really is almost afternoon here. I have 7 pages to catch up on - not too bad - I will be in and out as I catch up and look over the rest of my "fun" email.... work is done and I need to decide what to do with the rest of my day. It is supposed to be pretty nice today and then we are expected to have a week of cool weather - I'm headed to page 82 to start my "catch up" - luv-AZ


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


I have a hydro/water contract that was a good price at the time when everyone was screaming how much the hydro will be going up..well now the hydro company has time of use but I have anytime use...I just discovered last month that people with contracts have to pay an "equalization" fee as we supposedly get our hydro cheaper..well it turns out this fee and the cost of my contract equals more than the hydro company's "high peak" period..so no savings anymore for me. My contract expires in March and I already told them to cancel it. We normally do our laundry on the weekends anyways. I cook breakfast before 7 a.m. and only use the oven for 15 or 20 minutes at lunch, dinner time (5 pm - 7:00 pm) will be the on peak (high) for me. Yes, I find I have to turn lights off in the middle of the day, as it is dark in the morning still and I don't realize the lights are still on until mid-day! I think I will have DH install timers on all the switches! Just got a notice with the water bill (comes with the hydro bill) with tips to make sure you do not have leaks in your taps. Even told us to mark down the water meter reading before going to bed, and read it again in the morning, and if the right hand number has changed then we have a leak! Hard for me to determine that as our water softener goes off three times a week in the middle of the night! 
(just turned off 5 lights on the main floor! 1:50 pm)

June


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> AZ - glad to hear DH is better. From my experience it's a good sign when they get up and start cooking.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, It is amazing what you can do to make economies with small things. Where I live on the peninsula there is no mains gas, I have a tank in the garden which I get filled up every so often. I pay £130 per month for this but I am going to be able to cut my monthly payment. I enjoy using candles and I light 7 tea lights every evening and I began to realise that actually it was surprising how warm the room was getting. I was turning down the thermostat ! I reckon the small cost of the tea lights 100 for under £4 is cutting the amount of gas I am using plus I now use a light blanket over my legs if sitting watching tv, knitting etc. I then turned my attention to the electricity bill and I have cut that down as well. I no longer have any appliances on 'standby' and I remove plugs from the socket when they are not in use. apparently there is a slight leakage of current from plugs even when the item is not being used. I have switched the microwave off at the socket, I do not need the clock on it as I have a wall clock. I switch lights off if leaving a room etc etc. I try to keep my freezer well stocked as it is more efficient. In other words I have gone back to being more careful with resources. Many a mickle maks a muckle or look after the pennies and the pounds will take care of themselves. Quite satisfying especially if I then can use the money saved to buy more yarn !!!!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Caught up and off to fix lunch - I'm glad you're getting things sorted out Julie - My DH is a retired electrician and a real stickler for saving electricity - anything with a transformer ( the big square box like a phone charger) that plugs in uses current even if you don't have your phone or laptop plugged into it. The little fragrance plug in that we have here in the states use current too - it's amazing if you do an inventory of your receptacles (where you plug into the wall) how many things you can eliminate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Caught up and off to fix lunch - I'm glad you're getting things sorted out Julie - My DH is a retired electrician and a real stickler for saving electricity - anything with a transformer ( the big square box like a phone charger) that plugs in uses current even if you don't have your phone or laptop plugged into it. The little fragrance plug in that we have here in the states use current too - it's amazing if you do an inventory of your receptacles (where you plug into the wall) how many things you can eliminate.


Generally speaking any thing that is warm, or has a light or is on standby is using current, I also believe switching lights on and off is wasteful. I changed to the 'eco bulbs' a few years ago. Must look at unplugging the microwave- as I seldom use that.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are right about the warmth Julie - that's probably the easiest way to tell!!! OK - off to see if DH wants lunch - his oatmeal square should be wareing off!! 


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Caught up and off to fix lunch - I'm glad you're getting things sorted out Julie - My DH is a retired electrician and a real stickler for saving electricity - anything with a transformer ( the big square box like a phone charger) that plugs in uses current even if you don't have your phone or laptop plugged into it. The little fragrance plug in that we have here in the states use current too - it's amazing if you do an inventory of your receptacles (where you plug into the wall) how many things you can eliminate.
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Junelouise said:


> Ylep..I used one of mine too..but make sure he does not scratch his skin open..give him a dull one.
> 
> June


Good idea, thanks!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> Paula sounds like a beautiful place. Love that they are developing new grapes. I love it that Cornell got involved and put some scientists on it. Sounds like my kind of science fair project!
> 
> Yes NY produces some wonderful wines. As does Oregon, Washingon State, and many other states. it's not just in California anymore although some of my favorite wines come from Paso Robles, Sonoma, Napa and Santa Barbara.


Maryland actually has some good ones now too! I prefer sweet wines, and I found a local wine that is my absolute favorite.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just wanted to share I finally got my copy of Elizabeth Zimmerman's book Knitting Without Tears. Ad I told one KPer, when I grow up I want to be Elizabeth Zimmerman. I so relate to her philosophy towards knitting, her humor, her passion.


Thanks for sharing! I needed a new one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will check out those other books. thanks for the tip.



dollyclaire said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to share I finally got my copy of Elizabeth Zimmerman's book Knitting Without Tears. Ad I told one KPer, when I grow up I want to be Elizabeth Zimmerman. I so relate to her philosophy towards knitting, her humor, her passion.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oopsie


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

gottastch said:


> I know there are coffee "singles" that can be purchased...kinda like tea but it is instant coffee...maybe convenience stores might carry the single packs over by where they serve the coffee??? You really don't taste coffee per se in the recipe. It is just that something that makes you wonder, hmmmmmm what is that?


Thanks. Was gonna go to 7-11 and go buy a cup lol


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Junelouise said:


> Yes, after 5 or 6 years now, I still do not have full range of motion (bending hand up) and it gets stiff and sore sometimes.
> 
> June


I'm sorry to hear that. I hope it's not too bad. Thank goodness you can knit!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to see you redriot - where do you work?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I am the registrar at a middle school in San Jose, CA


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

jknappva said:


> No damage. It was so funny because at the dinner the coach gave for the team after the season was over, my son had his arm in a cast and one of his team mates had a cast on his leg. But then that team mate had a broken bone almost every year. If I hadn't known the family so well, I might have suspected abuse. But in that family, that would never happen!! He was just a clumsy child!!
> JuneK


I'm so glad he didn't do any damage. I hope that my GS won't be like that other kid lol. I'm hoping that this is a one-time thing.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> Hi knitting family, just got back in, missed a lot will get up to date soon. Reading now.
> Zoe, thanks I did go to the site and it is very helpful. And I will be starting soon, just have to get yarn. Sooooo happy, I'm going to make socks. YES!!!!!!


I'm working on mine right now lol. I decided to start from the beginning and have already learned some things I didn't know being self-taught. I'm using my new yarn - the colors are gorgeous. Once I get a bit on the needles I will post a pic. Hope you do the same.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Pup lover--
> 
> I had a port for about 22 months when I was diagnosed the first time with Br Ca. Until it seemed that I no longer needed it. However, once a month I returned to the cancer unit to have the port flushed with heparin to keep the catheter open and unclogged. I had no problem and the port was inserted during surgery for the mastectomy.
> 
> ...


So glad you are cancer free Joy! Best wishes to you Pup Lover! You are in my prayers..


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hmmmmmmmmmmm, not so good today, I believe I am coming down with a bit of the flu! Made myself some chicken noodle soup and now it is to bed and snuggle under the blankets! oh, and bringing the heating pad with me! take care all, Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm, not so good today, I believe I am coming down with a bit of the flu! Made myself some chicken noodle soup and now it is to bed and snuggle under the blankets! oh, and bringing the heating pad with me! take care all, Zoe


sounds the best idea, girl friend!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Feel better Zoe.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, katgo. Most of the time I don't even remember that I've been through all this stuff. Each new day is a beautiful blessing from God and having Tim as part of the family is a real bonus in the blessings department. 

Take care and I'm off to catch up on the rest of the emails in my box. Back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oh dear Zoe! Keep warm and rest. Hoping it isn't the flue. Will keep you in my prayers and sending you healing energy.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm, not so good today, I believe I am coming down with a bit of the flu! Made myself some chicken noodle soup and now it is to bed and snuggle under the blankets! oh, and bringing the heating pad with me! take care all, Zoe


WOW, so sorry you are feeling bad, rest andI pray a quick recovery, :thumbdown:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi knitting family, just got back in, missed a lot will get up to date soon. Reading now.
> ...


I will try, :-D :-D


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, after 5 or 6 years now, I still do not have full range of motion (bending hand up) and it gets stiff and sore sometimes.
> ...


I am trying to finish the ruffle skirt for my 4 yr old GD as I have to ship it to Scotland..DD wants some Advil cold and sinus as they do not sell it there..and it is the only thing that will dry up her post nasal drip..she is recovering from pneumonia..twice in the past year!

June


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Junelouise said:


> I am trying to finish the ruffle skirt for my 4 yr old GD as I have to ship it to Scotland..DD wants some Advil cold and sinus as they do not sell it there..and it is the only thing that will dry up her post nasal drip..she is recovering from pneumonia..twice in the past year!
> 
> June


I'm so sorry to hear that! I can sympathize. I have asthma, so everything goes to my chest. Pneumonia takes a lot out of you. I will pray for her return to good health.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm, not so good today, I believe I am coming down with a bit of the flu! Made myself some chicken noodle soup and now it is to bed and snuggle under the blankets! oh, and bringing the heating pad with me! take care all, Zoe


Feel better soon Zoe! HUGGZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear Zoe - hope you feel better soon -


5mmdpns said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm, not so good today, I believe I am coming down with a bit of the flu! Made myself some chicken noodle soup and now it is to bed and snuggle under the blankets! oh, and bringing the heating pad with me! take care all, Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I went through that when my kids were young - I caught every cold they and their friends brought home and at least once a year I could count on pneumonia - hope she gets better soon - would love to see a picture of your little skirt before you send it off. 


Junelouise said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Junelouise said:
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm, not so good today, I believe I am coming down with a bit of the flu! Made myself some chicken noodle soup and now it is to bed and snuggle under the blankets! oh, and bringing the heating pad with me! take care all, Zoe


I was thinking about you earlier since I didn't remember seeing a note from you today. Hope you just have a cold and not the nasty flu. Take care and stary warm.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Paula sounds like a beautiful place. Love that they are developing new grapes. I love it that Cornell got involved and put some scientists on it. Sounds like my kind of science fair project!
> ...


If you like sweet wines, look for "Ice Wine". It is made from grapes that are left on the vines to freeze, then the grapes are made into a very sweet wine - best served very cold(we put it in the freezer for an hour) with dessert. It is the ONLY sweet wine that I will drink. We are a divided family - younger DD likes sweet whites (she can't drink red) and my older DD and I like really dry wines. My DH will drink both. If you can't find Ice Wine locally, most NY wineries ship all over the country. It is expensive, but worth it! Paula


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm, not so good today, I believe I am coming down with a bit of the flu! Made myself some chicken noodle soup and now it is to bed and snuggle under the blankets! oh, and bringing the heating pad with me! take care all, Zoe


Zoe, feel better soon. Stay warm and drink lots of fluids. Paula


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Feel better soon, Zoe!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's spiriva - and there isn't a substitute for it - my breathing isn't as good without it - i may just bite the bullet and buy it and cut down on something else.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > great news julie - hopefully the new script will do the trick -
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they have doctors on staff that make the decisions - most of the time in favor of the insurance company. it all comes down to the almighty dollar.

sam


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


Niagara region wineries make and sells ice wine. I ordered 4 bottles one year..but then turned diabetic and couldn't drink it! DH and DS will not drink anything sweet. 
I Love gerwertztramier..a slightly sweet white. I also like Reisling and chardonney. I used to only drink white as I could not find a half decent red. Now I have found cabernet sauvignon and it is my fav wine. Have to find the best year and winery for it though.

June


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds yummy - will definitely try this the next time we have a roast.

sam



gottastch said:


> Bobglory - the recipe with the leftover coffee in it is for a beef roast.
> 
> SLOW-COOKED COFFEE BEEF ROAST


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora said:
> ...


No- for the Australian swap we are sending squares to our swap partner each week- onto the plain stst square we have things to knit and sew to them so each square is different but the base is the same (and then we knit ourselves an equal number of stst squares to alternate with the others). So in about 6 months we should have each have a blanket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


sounds like fun!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I have done a few socks this way, both cuff down and toe up- you can always keep the stitches on the dpns or two sides of the cable for a few rows before moving to just two straights (or joining all the stitches in one for the circular) if going from heel to leg or move onto the dpns or loop method for a few rows befroe joining in the round .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What a small world!! Both of my sons were born at Crouse Hospital...at that time it was Crouse-Irving or Irvin. Many years ago!
> Your grand-daughters are lovely children.
> JuneK


Came across a lady on KP who had one of her childrena t one of the two hospitals I worked in when I lived in the UK! And she is now living in the same town I lived in for a while when I was over there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like it should keep you busy.

sam



redriet60 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > good to see you redriot - where do you work?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

get lots of rest and don't forget your liquid intake. sending you lots of healing energy and hope tomorrow finds you back in the pink of things.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm, not so good today, I believe I am coming down with a bit of the flu! Made myself some chicken noodle soup and now it is to bed and snuggle under the blankets! oh, and bringing the heating pad with me! take care all, Zoe


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


Thanks, I will look for it!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sam, how are you feeling? You haven't been on as much lately.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Zoe, sorry you are getting sick. Last thing you and your family need is the flu.

Strange day here. Feet so swollen and dizzy. Even when lying down the room was going around. I'm not getting much done today. Could be that sinus infection that made me think I had a toothache is now affecting the ears. I know you can get dizzy from that. Well, off my feet and can you believe I was actually in a house cleaning mood. Well, so much for that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm, not so good today, I believe I am coming down with a bit of the flu! Made myself some chicken noodle soup and now it is to bed and snuggle under the blankets! oh, and bringing the heating pad with me! take care all, Zoe


Your immunity is probably down with the concerns aver your father (as you will of course know!). How are things going there Zoe?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm laughing. With my dad it was duct tape and WD40. I kid you not. He took it one time when he was dying, yes he had terminal cancer and his doctor's door had a squeak, so his next appointment he fixed the squeaky door. Fun memories of dad fixing things for everyone.
> ...


Now that is hysterical. You must keep everyone laughing with your surprises and lovely sense of humor. :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't stop picturing that pink jock strap now. :shock: :XD:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well that explains everything - the thought of housework made you dizzy.... just kidding - I hope you feel better soon - you may have an inner ear infection - that can cause dizziness. 


Angora1 said:


> Zoe, sorry you are getting sick. Last thing you and your family need is the flu.
> 
> Strange day here. Feet so swollen and dizzy. Even when lying down the room was going around. I'm not getting much done today. Could be that sinus infection that made me think I had a toothache is now affecting the ears. I know you can get dizzy from that. Well, off my feet and can you believe I was actually in a house cleaning mood. Well, so much for that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Zoe, sorry you are getting sick. Last thing you and your family need is the flu.
> 
> Strange day here. Feet so swollen and dizzy. Even when lying down the room was going around. I'm not getting much done today. Could be that sinus infection that made me think I had a toothache is now affecting the ears. I know you can get dizzy from that. Well, off my feet and can you believe I was actually in a house cleaning mood. Well, so much for that.


Sorry to hear that- hope you recover quickly, hugs.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Zoe, sorry you are getting sick. Last thing you and your family need is the flu.
> 
> Strange day here. Feet so swollen and dizzy. Even when lying down the room was going around. I'm not getting much done today. Could be that sinus infection that made me think I had a toothache is now affecting the ears. I know you can get dizzy from that. Well, off my feet and can you believe I was actually in a house cleaning mood. Well, so much for that.


Sorry to hear that Angora! I hope tomorrow is a better day. Take care of yourself and watch the swelling. That could mean an allergic reaction to a medication. It was for me once.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Poor little lad, he'll need spoiling for a while to help him over it, I know my GS did when he broke his wrist. but then I snatched the opportunity because I'm not normally allowed to spoil him.

Tessa


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just starting row 13 on my socks. Many interruptions today. It's been so long sice I did socks that I'm really out of practice. It will go faster once I get used to it again. Of course I'm working on #2 needles with sport weight yarn, and my other socks were on #5's.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


I am told I am not allowed to spoil the grandsons. When they are not feeling well they know Nana will spoil them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Everyone that is in the path of the storm keep safe and if you have to be out drive safe. I will be sitting up waiting until Grant and Jamie are safely back home. I am not worried about Grant's driving just the rest of the people out there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am doing an experiment here, in preparation for my workshop next month. I think the second recipe is from Darowil.

Bread Pudding Serves 2
Ingredients:
4 oz (115g) breadcrumbs
3 tbs mixed dried fruit
1 tbs cut mixed candied peel
1 tbs shredded suet (or softened margarine)
1 tbs granulated sugar
1/2 tsp ground mixed spice
1/4 tsp ground cinnamon
1 egg, lightly beaten
milk to mix
These quantities are rounded tablespoons

Method:
Preheat oven to 180degC/350degF/Gas regulo 4
Mix all the dry ingredients together thoroughly.
Add the egg and sufficient milk to make a stiffish mixture. Stand for a couple of minutes to allow the bread to absorb the milk, then add a little more milk and stir again.
Turn into a small greased ovenproof dish and bake for about an hour, until crisp and browned on top.
Dredge with granulated sugar and serve hot with custard, or cold on its own.
It really is a great way to use up left-over bread.
Dave
My bread pud recipe is similar, but we use the bread (sliced or lumps if not already sliced. Soak it in water. Squeeze out the water and then add dried fruit (whatever want), sugar, egg, cinnamon or mixed spice etc. Bake at 180degC/350degF/Gas regulo 4[/i] for about 1 1/2 hours. No amounts for this, depends on how much bread used. Once taken out the oven sprinkle with sugar, and eat hot or cold (I like it cold). Must make it again. We never had it with custard. Like Dave's size. We always made heaps of it- 9 children needed a lot of food.

This would be a good recipe for those of you experiencing winter at present.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Everyone that is in the path of the storm keep safe and if you have to be out drive safe. I will be sitting up waiting until Grant and Jamie are safely back home. I am not worried about Grant's driving just the rest of the people out there.


Tell me more- we don't hear the minutiae of US weather!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tessadele said:


> Poor little lad, he'll need spoiling for a while to help him over it, I know my GS did when he broke his wrist. but then I snatched the opportunity because I'm not normally allowed to spoil him.
> 
> Tessa


I wish I was close enough to spoil him. I am 3 hours away. I will see him on the 23rd at his 7th birthday party. I hope he will be able to enjoy it. My son changed it to his house since he is physically limited at the moment. I can hardly wait to spoil him rotten on his big day! I'm not allowed to spoil my grands either


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Everyone that is in the path of the storm keep safe and if you have to be out drive safe. I will be sitting up waiting until Grant and Jamie are safely back home. I am not worried about Grant's driving just the rest of the people out there.


Let us know when they are there safely.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am doing an experiment here, in preparation for my workshop next month. I think the second recipe is from Darowil.
> 
> Bread Pudding Serves 2
> Ingredients:
> ...


I remember these, very tasty.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone that is in the path of the storm keep safe and if you have to be out drive safe. I will be sitting up waiting until Grant and Jamie are safely back home. I am not worried about Grant's driving just the rest of the people out there.
> ...


I believe I heard that they are supposed to get 2 feet of snow. It's been a long day, so I may not have it exactly right lol.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone that is in the path of the storm keep safe and if you have to be out drive safe. I will be sitting up waiting until Grant and Jamie are safely back home. I am not worried about Grant's driving just the rest of the people out there.
> ...


Turning on the lap top can't post pictures from the IPad. I took a picture of the tv with the size of the storm.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

lol I just read this on another forum:

So I'm at Joann's today, looking at yarn, and I overhear this conversation going on in the aisle next to me:

Wife: I'm going to make you a blanket, what colors do you want?

Husband: How about this one? 

Wife: Ewww! That's ugly! Pick something else!

Husband: Okay, how about this?

Wife: Are you kidding me? Besides, that doesn't go with anything I have at home.

Husband: All right, make me a red one.

Wife: I am not going to make you a solid red blanket! And don't even ask for Packers, Steelers, or Cowboys colors, either!

Husband: Why did you even ask me what color I want?

Wife: Do you want me to make you a blanket or not?

Husband: I really don't care.

Wife: See? I try to do something nice....you never appreciate it!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, sounds like you need one of those bicycles that have 3 wheels with a basket in the back to carry your groceries. Are you close enough that that could work for you?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ohio Joy so glad that you are a survivor! I intend to be one also. Dr says incisions look good can't lift anything heavier than a gallon of milk for another 4weeks! See the oncologist on March 8 and if a port is needed Will go back to surgeon to have it put in. Have to have a colonoscopy within a year. Basically just holding an healing till March8.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Consider seeing a doctor..swollen feet can often be a sign of heart problems, which could, of course, also be why you are dizzy.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I thank heavens for our NHS,I take 4 lots of insulin a day and 9 tablets,plus needles and lancets,heaven knows how much it would cost a year, but if David Cameron and his cronies get their way the NHS will cease to exist


We do not discuss politics on this forum so I will resist the temptation to argue that statement.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > I thank heavens for our NHS,I take 4 lots of insulin a day and 9 tablets,plus needles and lancets,heaven knows how much it would cost a year, but if David Cameron and his cronies get their way the NHS will cease to exist
> ...


 :thumbup: well put. How are you doing tonight?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Just starting row 13 on my socks. Many interruptions today. It's been so long sice I did socks that I'm really out of practice. It will go faster once I get used to it again. Of course I'm working on #2 needles with sport weight yarn, and my other socks were on #5's.


You go, I'll be with you soon or after you are done. LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ohio Joy so glad that you are a survivor! I intend to be one also. Dr says incisions look good can't lift anything heavier than a gallon of milk for another 4weeks! See the oncologist on March 8 and if a port is needed Will go back to surgeon to have it put in. Have to have a colonoscopy within a year. Basically just holding an healing till March8.


Hang in there, darlin'. Cancer is survivable and God is still sovereign. Besides, there's loads of knitting to be enjoyed, isn't there? Oh, and grands to be loved into the wonderful people we know they can become.

Best wishes to you. I'm here if you need me.

Ohio Joy

Aren't colonoscopies just about the most thrilling things to have to anticipate? Oh, yeah, right!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone that is in the path of the storm keep safe and if you have to be out drive safe. I will be sitting up waiting until Grant and Jamie are safely back home. I am not worried about Grant's driving just the rest of the people out there.
> ...


Julie, the last bits I heard, involved two good-sized storms coming together with all their force and as they move off the East coast, their combined strength will have turned into a nor'easter. That means that the coastal areas will be on the back side of the storm and get hit again with the terrible weather that just passed over them. So they will get the brunt of one storm twice with double the effects.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> lol I just read this on another forum:
> 
> So I'm at Joann's today, looking at yarn, and I overhear this conversation going on in the aisle next to me:
> 
> ...


Red would be nice. This woman does not really know her husband. I showed a men's sweater to my DH from a magazine the eldest DD gave me for my birthday in December. All I asked was if he liked the sweater. He said yes. I already know (after 41 years) what colours he likes to wear.

June


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Ohio Joy so glad that you are a survivor! I intend to be one also. Dr says incisions look good can't lift anything heavier than a gallon of milk for another 4weeks! See the oncologist on March 8 and if a port is needed Will go back to surgeon to have it put in. Have to have a colonoscopy within a year. Basically just holding an healing till March8.


Keeping positive thoughts for you! Will continue to pray for your recovery.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Just starting row 13 on my socks. Many interruptions today. It's been so long sice I did socks that I'm really out of practice. It will go faster once I get used to it again. Of course I'm working on #2 needles with sport weight yarn, and my other socks were on #5's.
> ...


lol thanks!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Then over the week end there is another one from the west headed here. I am hoping there won't be too much snow


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio Joy so glad that you are a survivor! I intend to be one also. Dr says incisions look good can't lift anything heavier than a gallon of milk for another 4weeks! See the oncologist on March 8 and if a port is needed Will go back to surgeon to have it put in. Have to have a colonoscopy within a year. Basically just holding an healing till March8.
> ...


Know that prayer works, you just have to believe, and let God do the rest.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, sounds like you need one of those bicycles that have 3 wheels with a basket in the back to carry your groceries. Are you close enough that that could work for you?


In the winter the bus works well- it stops almost outside my house! Our traffic drives very fast- well above the speed limits- so a tricycle is not very safe- maybe as I get oldr I could try for a motorised one and go along the foot path!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> flyty1n said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, sounds like you need one of those bicycles that have 3 wheels with a basket in the back to carry your groceries. Are you close enough that that could work for you?
> ...


A motorized one would be too much fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


mmmmm, Not good!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Zoe, sorry you are getting sick. Last thing you and your family need is the flu.
> 
> Strange day here. Feet so swollen and dizzy. Even when lying down the room was going around. I'm not getting much done today. Could be that sinus infection that made me think I had a toothache is now affecting the ears. I know you can get dizzy from that. Well, off my feet and can you believe I was actually in a house cleaning mood. Well, so much for that.


MyDD & I were going to Ikea today, but she has the same symptoms as you, so went back to bed instead. It seems to come from the sinus affecting the ears, she's had it before. The worst part is if she doesn't lie down she feels very nauseous. Hope you start to feel better soon, I'm sending healing thoughts your way

Tessa


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

I decided to put my pretty socks up as my avatar. I miss seeing my Trixie up there though lol. I may have to change it back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the sarcastic humor about colonoscopies,,,oh yeah,,,lots of fun!

PupLover you ARE a survivor! As I tild my onocologist...I was going through his treatments so he could pay his employees and bills; God was already healing me! And you know what? HE did and He will you TOO!!! Sending you love and hugs dear lady!



jheiens said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio Joy so glad that you are a survivor! I intend to be one also. Dr says incisions look good can't lift anything heavier than a gallon of milk for another 4weeks! See the oncologist on March 8 and if a port is needed Will go back to surgeon to have it put in. Have to have a colonoscopy within a year. Basically just holding an healing till March8.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now Julie if you get a motorized tricycle would that make you a biker chick? LoL! You could then get tattoos like me!!! We'd be twins! LOL


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> flyty1n said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, sounds like you need one of those bicycles that have 3 wheels with a basket in the back to carry your groceries. Are you close enough that that could work for you?
> ...


Julie, I already have one of those,it was my Father's. I don't use it often as I still drive, but the trouble with them is people don't look where they're going then blame you if you nearly bump into them. I've run out of power again!!!

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do love the color yarn for your sock but we do love our fur babies don't we.



katgo716 said:


> I decided to put my pretty socks up as my avatar. I miss seeing my Trixie up there though lol. I may have to change it back.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> I decided to put my pretty socks up as my avatar. I miss seeing my Trixie up there though lol. I may have to change it back.


Wow, show off LOL LOL, Trixie is so cute, I love her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > flyty1n said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol: :roll: :thumbdown:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do love the color yarn for your sock but we do love our fur babies don't we.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we sure do! She's such good company when I am alone, which is 99% of the time.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to put my pretty socks up as my avatar. I miss seeing my Trixie up there though lol. I may have to change it back.
> ...


Awww, thanks, so do I!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

22 Rows down now! I think I'm just about halfway to where I want the ribbing to be. My legs swell a lot so I think I want these socks to only be about 5 inches high. That's the height that I have been wearing since the swelling started. The K2P2 ribbing is nice and stretchy thank goodness!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Doogie! I'm so glad that you are able to pursue your photography! It is so much better to be in a profession that we are passionate about. Can't wait to see some of your photos.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> 22 Rows down now! I think I'm just about halfway to where I want the ribbing to be. My legs swell a lot so I think I want these socks to only be about 5 inches high. That's the height that I have been wearing since the swelling started. The K2P2 ribbing is nice and stretchy thank goodness!


Nice color, hope they fit, if not I'll take them, LOL LOL  
As you see I like to laugh, hope its OK.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > 22 Rows down now! I think I'm just about halfway to where I want the ribbing to be. My legs swell a lot so I think I want these socks to only be about 5 inches high. That's the height that I have been wearing since the swelling started. The K2P2 ribbing is nice and stretchy thank goodness!
> ...


lol It's fine. You and I are a lot alike in that way. That's something I would have said!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone-it is 8:15 pm here in Calgary. I have had a busy day and am having a glass of wine with hubby. I did finish another pair of socks and have started finishing my sweater with the yarn from Ranji- it is going to be pretty I think.

Daralene thanks for the pattern of the baby cable. I put it on my socks and am just about decided to so it for my sleeve cuffs on the sweater. 

Life is really busy as I am working with two new workshops and doing some other workshop related things. It is all self inflicted so I am not complaining. 

I haven't read all the posts today, however, I did read about pup lover. I am glad you are starting to heal so well, but sorry you have to have surgery - not fun, but we are all thinking about you and we pray that you get strong and 
that you will be fine. You have such a support system and so many people care about you here. Take care and make yourself rest. 

For any others who are ill, or worried about the storm - you are in my thoughts.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Doogie what exciting news ! You are so brave to follow your passion and dreams. You must post some of your photos. I know everyone would love to see some.
> What are you knitting?


Thanks.  as for the knitting, well I have a couple of hat projects that have languished since the new semester started up. (( Sighs )) Everytime I turn around I have more home work. lol. But they will eventually get done.  I even have some Linen yarn waiting for the next hat or shawl project.   Just wish I had more time to knit these days.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's 10:42 here in Philadelphia, and I have had a busy day, so to all my new feriends have a blessed night, and hope to met up with you on Friday.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> It's 10:42 here in Philadelphia, and I have had a busy day, so to all my new feriends have a blessed night, and hope to met up with you on Friday.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


Goodnight my friend!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - is your avatar a picture of your new socks?

sam



katgo716 said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am fine kathy - just feeling quiet - i've been close though.

sam



katgo716 said:


> Sam, how are you feeling? You haven't been on as much lately.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - are you having a storm - it's raining here.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Everyone that is in the path of the storm keep safe and if you have to be out drive safe. I will be sitting up waiting until Grant and Jamie are safely back home. I am not worried about Grant's driving just the rest of the people out there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank goodness it is missing us - hope everyone gets home safely caren. i would send you our rain if i could - one need not shovel the rain.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like my exwife.

sam



katgo716 said:


> lol I just read this on another forum:
> 
> So I'm at Joann's today, looking at yarn, and I overhear this conversation going on in the aisle next to me:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you tessa.

sam



Tessadele said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > I thank heavens for our NHS,I take 4 lots of insulin a day and 9 tablets,plus needles and lancets,heaven knows how much it would cost a year, but if David Cameron and his cronies get their way the NHS will cease to exist
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you going to show us your tattoos?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Now Julie if you get a motorized tricycle would that make you a biker chick? LoL! You could then get tattoos like me!!! We'd be twins! LOL


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like my exwife.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you going to show us your tattoos?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Must have missed your post, Gwen! I would probably end up with a Samoan style one myself- they can be quite beautiful!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank goodness it is missing us - hope everyone gets home safely caren. i would send you our rain if i could - one need not shovel the rain.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Have just heard from Jamie, so far things aren't too bad. They are staying just ahead of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's midnight and i am sleepy - going to bed - hopefully to get warm - i'm beginning to get chilled.

sam

i'll be atcha' in the morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Zoe, hope you are up and feeling back to your normal self soon. 

Grandmapaula, I LOVE Ice Wines, wonderful, delicious, fantastic. 
I want to try the iced apple wine, but have yet to find that one, maybe when we are in Colorado one of these trips we will find it. 

Julie, glad things seem to be looking up, DH and I were on a very tight budget for about 6-9 months a couple years ago, it's amazing how thrifty one can get when one has to isn't it. 

Well, I'm going to finish getting caught up, then get to bed. If I don't say it later, have a great night all.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kathy. Love your new avatar but miss Trixie. What size needles are your dpns and what is the name of your beautiful yarn?

Pontuf



katgo716 said:


> 22 Rows down now! I think I'm just about halfway to where I want the ribbing to be. My legs swell a lot so I think I want these socks to only be about 5 inches high. That's the height that I have been wearing since the swelling started. The K2P2 ribbing is nice and stretchy thank goodness!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I love ice wines too but they are very expensive. You can often find them in half bottles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Zoe, hope you are up and feeling back to your normal self soon.
> 
> Grandmapaula, I LOVE Ice Wines, wonderful, delicious, fantastic.
> I want to try the iced apple wine, but have yet to find that one, maybe when we are in Colorado one of these trips we will find it.
> ...


It is amazing what corners one is prepared to cut, when the goal is worth it. I have $70 squirreled away now. And as they are Bonus Bonds- there is a chance of winning some money- or I can call them in when I need the money. I will keep this on one side for the dogs to be boarded. Next I need to get the money aside for my airfare, but that can be less than $200 one way if I travel cabin baggage only. Already I am able to survive on a lot less for food- and eat well. And I still have plenty of yarn to knit!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's midnight and i am sleepy - going to bed - hopefully to get warm - i'm beginning to get chilled.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'll be atcha' in the morning.


Thats a bit early isn't it Sam?lol


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


I do know that and do believe, the prayers of our KTP family have proved this many times over!
:thumbup: :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh really Sam! It might offend some folks. Nothing 'bad" about them though. Have a half sleeve on one arm that is a dragon surrounded by flowers ; each flower represents the birth month of DH and children and self. Have stars on left hand and gecko on other. Small surise mountain scene with words carpe deim on other shoulder' butterfly on above breast and on back of neck, hummingbird in floweral wreath on back shoulder, and sun/moon graphic surrounded by Christian fish symbol on leg just above ankle. Do you think I like tattoos? Yep. Would probably have more if they weren,t so darn expensive. Surprises folks I have them being a little old lady. LOL



thewren said:


> are you going to show us your tattoos?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> I decided to put my pretty socks up as my avatar. I miss seeing my Trixie up there though lol. I may have to change it back.


Love the yarn you are using for your socks! Beautiful colors


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Gwenie! Yes, soo much fun am anxiously awaiting the day.



Gweniepooh said:


> Love the sarcastic humor about colonoscopies,,,oh yeah,,,lots of fun!
> 
> PupLover you ARE a survivor! As I tild my onocologist...I was going through his treatments so he could pay his employees and bills; God was already healing me! And you know what? HE did and He will you TOO!!! Sending you love and hugs dear lady!
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to put my pretty socks up as my avatar. I miss seeing my Trixie up there though lol. I may have to change it back.
> ...


Trixie Yea!!! good day all, we missed the snow but we do have rain. LOL
Happy about that. Snow my still come tonight. At least I have my tea party friends to talk to. And that is a good thing. Will try to finish my blanket today. Can't get out to get yarn for socks :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 
Pray everyone is feeling good, better, and great


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh really Sam! It might offend some folks. Nothing 'bad" about them though. Have a half sleeve on one arm that is a dragon surrounded by flowers ; each flower represents the birth month of DH and children and self. Have stars on left hand and gecko on other. Small surise mountain scene with words carpe deim on other shoulder' butterfly on above breast and on back of neck, hummingbird in floweral wreath on back shoulder, and sun/moon graphic surrounded by Christian fish symbol on leg just above ankle. Do you think I like tattoos? Yep. Would probably have more if they weren,t so darn expensive. Surprises folks I have them being a little old lady. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think tattoos are great, and it shows a free spirit, I love it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ohio Joy so glad that you are a survivor! I intend to be one also. Dr says incisions look good can't lift anything heavier than a gallon of milk for another 4weeks! See the oncologist on March 8 and if a port is needed Will go back to surgeon to have it put in. Have to have a colonoscopy within a year. Basically just holding an healing till March8.


Sounds like you got a good report!! Take it easy and let everyone spoil you until you recover completely!
Prayers and hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


We're very fortunate here in southeast Virginia...we've only had rain and wind all night. It's supposed to end by noon. And our temps will be in the lower 50's. We're so lucky!!!
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, you were asking about blocking acrylic the other day - did you see this link on KP today?
http://beadknitter.blogspot.com/2009/03/you-can-block-acrylic.html


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh really Sam! It might offend some folks. Nothing 'bad" about them though. Have a half sleeve on one arm that is a dragon surrounded by flowers ; each flower represents the birth month of DH and children and self. Have stars on left hand and gecko on other. Small surise mountain scene with words carpe deim on other shoulder' butterfly on above breast and on back of neck, hummingbird in floweral wreath on back shoulder, and sun/moon graphic surrounded by Christian fish symbol on leg just above ankle. Do you think I like tattoos? Yep. Would probably have more if they weren,t so darn expensive. Surprises folks I have them being a little old lady. LOL
> 
> You're much braver than I am. I think most of them are beautiful but I could never stand the pain of getting them.
> My son has several. One large one of an eagle on his back and a beautiful parrot on the calf of one leg. When he had to have a pin put in that leg after breaking it, the surgeon was very careful to work around it. He said it was too beautiful to mess up!
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie, you were asking about blocking acrylic the other day - did you see this link on KP today?
> http://beadknitter.blogspot.com/2009/03/you-can-block-acrylic.html


No I hadn't seen it, thanks Kate- sounds like she knows what she is talking about- One day I may have money for things like blocking wires- but at the moment priority is getting over the 'ditch' [Tasman Sea] to see Fale. That is going to involve almost a level of hardship! [Judging by my most recent budget- but as Kaye (Poledra) was saying it is amazing how one can learn to live without- I am working on cutting out the drains on the electricity supply].


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I could never get a tattoo. Have a great fear of needles. So strong is this fear that I have never had my ears pierced! I only know of one other woman without pierced ears and that is my friend Lorraine.
DH bought me two one carat diamonds a few years ago to have made into pierced earrings and I still couldn'tt do it!. You would think that would be an incentive but I still chickened out. They are still in the safe deposit box at the bank. So you see there is no amount of wine and just no way I could ever get a tattoo because of the needles. I have seen some very beautiful ones. My niece has three small stars just below her bikini line. Hidden but know they are there. I think that is cool too.

Gwenie you are one cool lady! Your tattoos sound so beautiful and very special and meaningful. OK , let 's hear about everyone's tattoos.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

TGIF! I'm waiting for my next class and thought I would check in. I think I'm caught up. I may have missed some pages as I would get started reading posts, a class would come in, then I'd get another email and start that one. Very hectic and frustrating to not be able to read the posts! I'm glad it is the weekend. My DS wanted me to go visit mom tomorrow since she has been out of town all week, but I feel too drained, so I am hoping to just stay home. It has been beautiful here, a little cold this morning, but the kids are wearing shorts and sandals to school. We will probably have a little more cold, but basically I think our winter is over. I predict a long, hot summer. And Texas summers can be brutal! I hope everyone will stay safe and healthy. Be back later!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it's midnight and i am sleepy - going to bed - hopefully to get warm - i'm beginning to get chilled.
> ...


I'm glad you got to bed early Sam. It's about time!

I fell asleep with my computer in my lap, woke up at 2am got caught up (finally) went to bed at 3 and got up at 5. Now I am at work it is 7am. I hope everyone has a good day. See you later!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh really Sam! It might offend some folks. Nothing 'bad" about them though. Have a half sleeve on one arm that is a dragon surrounded by flowers ; each flower represents the birth month of DH and children and self. Have stars on left hand and gecko on other. Small surise mountain scene with words carpe deim on other shoulder' butterfly on above breast and on back of neck, hummingbird in floweral wreath on back shoulder, and sun/moon graphic surrounded by Christian fish symbol on leg just above ankle. Do you think I like tattoos? Yep. Would probably have more if they weren,t so darn expensive. Surprises folks I have them being a little old lady. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gwen my daughter has tats in fact she has a picture of my (late) mom & dad on one leg, her children s names around on ankle (in my signature), my husband's picture on a leg, a large star on her upper back has one around one of her fingers like a ring, on her other ankle (I think) is the name's of her DH's children. If she has any others they are new. Myself personally I'm not into them I am a big baby when it comes to needles of any kind near my sin (except the knitting kind). But would love to see yours.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> kathy - is your avatar a picture of your new socks?
> 
> sam


Good morning! Yes, I decided to put them up as my avatar so there was something "knitty" up there lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> i am fine kathy - just feeling quiet - i've been close though.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear that you're fine Sam. I've been concerned.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> Kathy. Love your new avatar but miss Trixie. What size needles are your dpns and what is the name of your beautiful yarn?
> 
> Pontuf


I miss seeing my Trixie up there too. It's a quandry for me lol.

I'm using size 2 DPNs and the yarn is the first expensive one I've ever purchased. It called my name as soon as I walked into the shop lol. It is hand dyed by Dreaming Color Yarn. dream club 2013 www.dreamingcoloryarn.com


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to put my pretty socks up as my avatar. I miss seeing my Trixie up there though lol. I may have to change it back.
> ...


Thanks, I fell in love with it the moment I walked into the shop. Was going to make a scarf, but had trouble with the pattern that I got free and was itching to make socks. I hate using such expensive yarn for socks though lol. I keep wondering if I should stop.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

KateB said:


> Julie, you were asking about blocking acrylic the other day - did you see this link on KP today?
> http://beadknitter.blogspot.com/2009/03/you-can-block-acrylic.html


Thank you so much for sharing! I have never blocked anything before.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> TGIF! I'm waiting for my next class and thought I would check in. I think I'm caught up. I may have missed some pages as I would get started reading posts, a class would come in, then I'd get another email and start that one. Very hectic and frustrating to not be able to read the posts! I'm glad it is the weekend. My DS wanted me to go visit mom tomorrow since she has been out of town all week, but I feel too drained, so I am hoping to just stay home. It has been beautiful here, a little cold this morning, but the kids are wearing shorts and sandals to school. We will probably have a little more cold, but basically I think our winter is over. I predict a long, hot summer. And Texas summers can be brutal! I hope everyone will stay safe and healthy. Be back later!


Good to hear from you! I hope you get some rest and catch up time this weekend.

I'm so jealous of your weather! I can't complain too much though, only rain and wind here, no snow. This is the second winter that it has been relatively mild here. It's just that when the weather is so up and down I always get sick. So far so good this year, but until April I keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Oh really Sam! It might offend some folks. Nothing 'bad" about them though. Have a half sleeve on one arm that is a dragon surrounded by flowers ; each flower represents the birth month of DH and children and self. Have stars on left hand and gecko on other. Small surise mountain scene with words carpe deim on other shoulder' butterfly on above breast and on back of neck, hummingbird in floweral wreath on back shoulder, and sun/moon graphic surrounded by Christian fish symbol on leg just above ankle. Do you think I like tattoos? Yep. Would probably have more if they weren,t so darn expensive. Surprises folks I have them being a little old lady. LOL
> ...


My younger daughter has a rose on her ankle and a beautiful abstract design on her lower back. Her DH just got a celtic cross on his upper arm. On the cross are 10 "jewels"- his birthstone and the birthstones of my DD and their 8 children (his, hers and theirs). 19 year old GD has 3 flowers, an iris, a lilac and a carnation on her left side starting at her hip and going up her rib-cage. It is truly beautiful! I"d probably get one if I were 20 years younger. Paula


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess I've just seen too many older folks with sagging tats! I just don't want one! DD told me a girl in russia had her BF's name tattooed on her face, like all over and another had 57 stars tattooed on her face. I think that would be too much, but I guess you wouldn't ever have to wear make-up!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, just thought I'd pop in and say hi and bye, I'm all caught up with the posts so if you all don't go tooo crazy today, I won't be too far behind. lol... Have to head to stepmothers to get our laundry done, can't wait to get my washer but I'm picky and know what I want so I'll wait. 
Have a great day all. see you later.
I have a lion head just above my ankle, he needs a touch up as he's faded a bit, he's pretty old. lol


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Marianne has asked me to let you know that she had a mild heart attack on Tuesday. Fortunately she was in the doctors surgery when it happened. She is home now, but has been ordered to take it easy until she has more tests done next week. She sends prays to all who need them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Marianne has asked me to let you know that she had a mild heart attack on Tuesday. Fortunately she was in the doctors surgery when it happened. She is home now, but has been ordered to take it easy until she has more tests done next week. She sends prays to all who need them.


OMG, thank you for letting us know. Prayers and healing thoughts going out to her.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Marianne has asked me to let you know that she had a mild heart attack on Tuesday. Fortunately she was in the doctors surgery when it happened. She is home now, but has been ordered to take it easy until she has more tests done next week. She sends prays to all who need them.


Oh my, what next for that dear lady? Prayers that she will be ok.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Marianne has asked me to let you know that she had a mild heart attack on Tuesday. Fortunately she was in the doctors surgery when it happened. She is home now, but has been ordered to take it easy until she has more tests done next week. She sends prays to all who need them.


Oh, I am so sorry to hear that!! I've been thinking of her since we hadn't heard from her in a few days. Thank you for the update.
Please let her know that she's always in my prayers and will say and extra one for her!
JuneK


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Marianne has asked me to let you know that she had a mild heart attack on Tuesday. Fortunately she was in the doctors surgery when it happened. She is home now, but has been ordered to take it easy until she has more tests done next week. She sends prays to all who need them.


Prayers and love are on the way for Marianne.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was a bit early but i went to sleep quickly and slept all night - the animals got me up a couple of times to go potty but i did sleep. spent the entire morning just laying in bed - not sure what that was about athough i did sleep a lot of the time.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it's midnight and i am sleepy - going to bed - hopefully to get warm - i'm beginning to get chilled.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm impressed gwen - i just have a small bear on the left side of my chest. i've thought about getting another one but have never decided what it would be.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh really Sam! It might offend some folks. Nothing 'bad" about them though. Have a half sleeve on one arm that is a dragon surrounded by flowers ; each flower represents the birth month of DH and children and self. Have stars on left hand and gecko on other. Small surise mountain scene with words carpe deim on other shoulder' butterfly on above breast and on back of neck, hummingbird in floweral wreath on back shoulder, and sun/moon graphic surrounded by Christian fish symbol on leg just above ankle. Do you think I like tattoos? Yep. Would probably have more if they weren,t so darn expensive. Surprises folks I have them being a little old lady. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - believe me when i say you will feel very little when you get your ears pierced - there is no needle involved. the little gun holds the post of one side and the back on the other - then it is placed against your ear and the post is shot through the lobe and into the back. not needle involved.

and getting a tattoo is not too bad - the needles almost deaden the skin so that you don't feel a lot of it. tiny needles that just prick the top layer of the skin.

and this comes from one that hates getting a shot. tears still come to my eyes when i have to get a shot. blood draws i have to trouble with - i have had so many of them over the years but shots still make my heart race.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I could never get a tattoo. Have a great fear of needles. So strong is this fear that I have never had my ears pierced! I only know of one other woman without pierced ears and that is my friend Lorraine.
> DH bought me two one carat diamonds a few years ago to have made into pierced earrings and I still couldn'tt do it!. You would think that would be an incentive but I still chickened out. They are still in the safe deposit box at the bank. So you see there is no amount of wine and just no way I could ever get a tattoo because of the needles. I have seen some very beautiful ones. My niece has three small stars just below her bikini line. Hidden but know they are there. I think that is cool too.
> 
> Gwenie you are one cool lady! Your tattoos sound so beautiful and very special and meaningful. OK , let 's hear about everyone's tattoos.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam glad that you caught up on your sleep and had a restful night, BUT we missed you last night and the wee hours of the morning!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go for it paula - you only live once.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Up late for me- just heard the news of Marianne, thoughts and prayers for this plucky lady, she has had so many medical battles in her life!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes I have heard about the gun but that scares me too, also the infections that many people get after the piercing. Who knows, maybe I'll do it....where do you think is the best and safest place to get it done???? 

I love that Sam has a teddy bear tattoo! Tell us the significance Sam. Grandma I love your tattoo too! This is so cool, that you all have this neat artwork on your bodies! 

When I was at my doctor's a couple weeks ago they drew blood to run a blood profile to make sure that I just had the flu. That needle was so small and I didn't really feel it but I did almost pass out. I don't make a big deal at all, and I am very good when it's done, but I always feel just a little that I'm going to pass out. It's all mental I'm sure. The dentist isn't so bad because they knumb the area first with a local swab, but just knowing that needle is going in my mouth makes me naucious (sp?) and also the anticipation...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending mountains of energy to marianne - she has been through so much

sam



Silverowl said:



> Marianne has asked me to let you know that she had a mild heart attack on Tuesday. Fortunately she was in the doctors surgery when it happened. She is home now, but has been ordered to take it easy until she has more tests done next week. She sends prays to all who need them.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam you need to get a wren tattoo.

pontuf



thewren said:


> i'm impressed gwen - i just have a small bear on the left side of my chest. i've thought about getting another one but have never decided what it would be.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll probably be there with you tonight.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam glad that you caught up on your sleep and had a restful night, BUT we missed you last night and the wee hours of the morning!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Marianne, love and prayers coming your way and sloppy kisses from Pontuf to you and Ringo.
Please rest and take it easy.

XO

{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope so. It's really lonely when one of the night owls is offline. At least stay logged in so we can feel that you are there. Then you can doze off ....ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


pontuf



thewren said:


> i'll probably be there with you tonight.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the people that get infections are the people that don't take care of their ears the proper way. i would think you could go to the jewelry store where your husband bought the diamonds or to the jewelry store where you are going to have your earrings made - they can put them in for you. i would have just a plain pair of posts put in at first - it would make them easier to keep clean. when i had mine pierced i would take a cotton swab two or three times a day - douse it with alcohol(?) and just put it around my ear lobe and squeeze - the alcohol would run behind the post and clean everything. think i have five holes in my ears - never had one infection.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Yes I have heard about the gun but that scares me too, also the infections that many people get after the piercing. Who knows, maybe I'll do it....where do you think is the best and safest place to get it done????
> 
> I love that Sam has a teddy bear tattoo! Tell us the significance Sam. Grandma I love your tattoo too! This is so cool, that you all have this neat artwork on your bodies!
> 
> When I was at my doctor's a couple weeks ago they drew blood to run a blood profile to make sure that I just had the flu. That needle was so small and I didn't really feel it but I did almost pass out. I don't make a big deal at all, and I am very good when it's done, but I always feel just a little that I'm going to pass out. It's all mental I'm sure. The dentist isn't so bad because they knumb the area first with a local swab, but just knowing that needle is going in my mouth makes me naucious (sp?) and also the anticipation...


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-146544-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

